# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Ինչպիսի՞ն է ձեր վերաբերմունքը թմրամոլների նկատմամբ

## Մարկիզ

ՁԻԱՀ-ի, ծխախոտի մասին թեմաները կարդալով՝ միտք առաջացավ բացել նման թեմա: 

Գաղտնիք չէ, որ մեր հասարակությունում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր գործածում են հոգեկան և ֆիզկական կախվածություն առաջացնող տարբեր նյութեր: Կան այնպիսիները, որոնք բավարարվում են մեկ-երկու անգամյա գործածմամբ և այլևս չեն փորձում: Կան նաև այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք շարունակաբար չարաշահելով, ձեռք են բերում կախվածություն: 

Բոլորիս էլ հայտնի է, որ թմրամոլությամբ տառապող հիվանդները բացի այն, որ ունենում են հոգեկան և ֆիզիկական բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ, նաև ունենում են խնդիրներ՝ հասարակությունում, շրջապատում լիարժեք ինտեգրվելու, աշխատելու, շփվելու հետ կապված: Պատճառը բոլորին է պարզ: Թմրամոլները, թմրանյութերի նկատմամբ հիվանդագին հակում ձեռք բերելուց հետո, պատրաստ են ցանկացած գնով հայթայթել իրենց «անհրաժեշտ» նյութերը՝ երբեմն դիմելով նաև հակաօրինական արարքների: Մեծ մասամբ, թմրամիջոցների գործածումն ինքնուրույն դադարեցնելուն ուղղված բոլոր փորձերն անցնում են ապարդյուն: Հարազատների շրջանում, ընկերական շրջապատում նրանց սկսում են չվստահել, չընդունել անգամ համապատասխան  բուժում ստանալուց հետո:

Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է ձեր վերաբերմունքը նրանց նկատմամբ, եթե ճանաչում եք «կախվածությամբ» տառապող մարդու: Կամ ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ ձեր վերաբերմունքը, եթե ճանաչեիք կամ ծանոթանայիք նման մարդու հետ:

----------

Katka (22.06.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես թմրամոլներին ու ալկոհոլիկներին նույն կերպ եմ վերաբերվում` կիսամարդ, որին այլևս մարդ չեմ համարում և ամեն կերպ արհամարում եմ։
Եթե ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեպքում հիվանդ է մարդու մարմինը, ապա այս դեպքում բացակայում է ուղեղը։ Իսկ մարդը կենդանիների մեծ մասից տարբերվում է հենց ուղեղով։

----------

anahit96 (29.01.2012), Apsara (16.07.2009), REAL_ist (30.03.2009), Չիպ (30.03.2009), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես թմրամոլներին ու ալկոհոլիկներին նույն կերպ եմ վերաբերվում` կիսամարդ, որին այլևս մարդ չեմ համարում և ամեն կերպ արհամարում եմ։


Չեմ կարծում, որ արհամարհելը ճիշտ է: 
Ես նրանց համարում եմ հիվանդ մարդիկ, ովքեր բուժման ու աջակցության կարիք ունեն:

----------

Ambrosine (01.04.2009), Ariadna (04.04.2009), Aurora (10.04.2009), KiLa (01.06.2010), Mariam1556 (31.03.2009), Sona_Yar (31.03.2009), հովարս (02.03.2012), Ձայնալար (08.04.2009), Մանանա (14.05.2010), Շինարար (06.10.2010)

----------


## Economist

Դրանք շատ դժբախտ մարդիկ են, քանի որ կախվածությունը ի վերջո կործանում է իրենց :Sad:  Այս դեպքում ես կասեմ, որ հասարակությունը պետք է փորձի նրանց օգնել, ետ վերադարձնել նորմալ կյանքի :Ok:

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010), Mariam1556 (31.03.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չեմ կարծում, որ արհամարհելը ճիշտ է: 
> Ես նրանց համարում եմ հիվանդ մարդիկ, ովքեր բուժման ու աջակցության կարիք ունեն:


Ես չեմ էլ պնդում թե իմ տարբերակը ճիշտ է, բայց դա միայն այն պատճառով, որ այստեղ չկա ճիշտ ու սխալ։
Բայց, երբ դու թմրամոլին ասում ես․ "Դու դեբիլ ես", նա կարող է վիրավորվել և փորձել աշխատել իր վրա, նման բան այլես թույլ չտալու համար, իսկ երբ ասում ես․ "Դու հիվանդ ես", նա ինքն էլ է սկսում իրեն որպես հիվանդ նայել (Հիշեցի Կառլսոոնին` "Я самый больной человек на свете"), "Էհ, սա հիվանդություն ա, բուժում էլ չունի, տենց էլ պտի _'տառապեմ'_"։

----------

Apsara (16.07.2009), Եկվոր (31.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ես թմրամոլներին ու ալկոհոլիկներին նույն կերպ եմ վերաբերվում` կիսամարդ, որին այլևս մարդ չեմ համարում և ամեն կերպ արհամարում եմ։
> Եթե ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեպքում հիվանդ է մարդու մարմինը, ապա այս դեպքում բացակայում է ուղեղը։ Իսկ մարդը կենդանիների մեծ մասից տարբերվում է հենց ուղեղով։


Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ անգամ մեր շրջապատում մարդկանց հիմնական մասը չի կարող երաշխավորված լինել, որ մի պայծառ առավոտ չի արթնանա արդեն «ալկոհոլիզմ»-ով հիվանդ: 
Թմրանյութերի դեպքում մի քիչ այլ է: Բայց կարծում եմ, չպետք է նրանց մարդ չհամարենք: Մարդիկ բոլորն էլ երբեմն սխալվում են: «Ծանր» թմրամիջոցների դեպքում կախվածություն կարող է առաջանալ մի քանի անգամ գործածելուց հետո: Նման հիվանդների հիմնական մասն իր առաջին փորձերն անում է երիտասարդ տարիքում, որն էլ հաճախ լինում է ճակատագրական: Նրանց հիմնական մասը փորձում է դադարեցնել չարաշահումը, սակայն չի հաջողվում: Իսկ մենք՝ հասարակությունը, նրանց արհամարհելով ու չվստահելով, նպաստում ենք նրանց հուսահատությանը ու դնում ծանր կացության մեջ: Բոլոր դռները փակվում են նրանց առաջ: Պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ այս մարդիկ ունեն օգնության կարիք:

----------

Aurora (10.04.2009), KiLa (11.05.2010), Kita (31.03.2009), Հանուման (14.10.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նման հիվանդների հիմնական մասն իր առաջին փորձերն անում է երիտասարդ տարիքում, որն էլ հաճախ լինում է ճակատագրական:


Երիտասարդ բոլորն էլ լինում են, բայց ոչ բոլորի մոտ է "ուղեղը բացակայում"։ Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, բոլոր երիտասարդները թմրամոլ լինեին։
Որպես փաստ նշեմ, որ ինքս *Հոկտեմբերյանցի եմ, կյանքումս չեմ ծխել* (չհաշված 10-11 տարեկան հասակում ծխախոտի ծուխը բերանումս պահելը` իբր ատամի ցավի դեմ)։

Ի դեպ չհասկացա ալկոհոլիկների մասին արտահայտությունդ։

----------


## ministr

Օրինապահ թմրամոլ երբևէ տեսել եք? Էդ մարդիկ մեծամասամբ կամ արդեն հանցագործ են կամ ապագա հանցագործ, որովհետև մի գեղեցիկ օր փող չի լինելու ու սկսելու են իրանց պատեպատ խփել: Իսկ էդ վիճակում ներարկիչը ով ցույց տա իրա համար աստվածա դառնում: Դրա համար պետք չի երբեք ու երբեք փորձել: Մի հատից բան չի լինի գաղափար գոյություն չունի: Մի հատը բերումա երկրորդը, իսկ երրորդից արդեն գործ ունենք թմրամոլի հետ:

----------

Apsara (16.07.2009), Yeghoyan (09.09.2009), Եկվոր (31.03.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Վերաբերմունքի լրիվ բացակայում   :Unsure: 
+ հաստատ չի

----------

Հանուման (14.10.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Երիտասարդ բոլորն էլ լինում են, բայց ոչ բոլորի մոտ է "ուղեղը բացակայում"։ Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, բոլոր երիտասարդները թմրամոլ լինեին։
> Որպես փաստ նշեմ, որ ինքս *Հոկտեմբերյանցի եմ, կյանքումս չեմ ծխել* (չհաշված 10-11 տարեկան հասակում ծխախոտի ծուխը բերանումս պահելը` իբր ատամի ցավի դեմ)։


Երիտասարդի կողմից հոգեակտիվ նյութի գործածումը կարող է բազմաթիվ պատճառներ ունենալ: Մեկն ընկնում է վատ շրջապատ, մյուսին հետաքրքրում է, թե ինչ է դա իրենից ներկայացնում, երրորդը դիմում է այս քայլին «փորձը փորձանք չի բերում» խոսքին հետևելով և այլ՝ բազմաթիվ պատճառներ: 
Հիմա, ինչ՞… Ասենք՝ այս մարդիկ «ուղեղ չունե՞ն»: Որ հետևենք այս տրամաբանությանը, պետք է արհամարհենք նաև մեզնում առկա շատ արատավոր երևույթներ, այլ ոչ թե փորձենք օգնել այդ երևույթների «զոհերին»: Վերջապես, սա ծանր հիվանդություն է, որի հնարավոր առաջացման մասին հիվանդներից շատերը նույնիսկ պատկերացում չեն ունեցել: Չիմանալը, տեղեկացված չլինելը, վատ դաստիարակությունը չեն նշանակում, որ այդ մարդն ուղեղ չունի:




> Ի դեպ չհասկացա ալկոհոլիկների մասին արտահայտությունդ։


Բացատրեմ. ես ունեմ բազմաթիվ ընկերներ, որոնք հաճախ և մեծ քանակությամբ ալկոհոլային խմիչքներ են գործածում: Չեմ կարծում, թե որևիցե մեկին նման ծանոթներ չունի: «Ալկոհոլիզմը» ձևավորվում է տարիների ընթացքում՝ շատերի համար աննկատ: Բացառված չէ, որ շաբաթական երկու-երեք անգամ խմող մարդիկ վաղը կարող են կախվածություն ձեռք բերել ալկոհոլից:

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010), Kita (31.03.2009), Հանուման (14.10.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Անտարբեր եմ, բոլոր այն մարդկանց նկատմամբ, ովքեր ինձ հարազատ չեն, ում ես չեմ սիրում կամ հարգում: Անկախ նրանից թմրամոլ են, հարբեցող կամ պարզապես մարդիկ են: 

Իսկ եթե ինձ մոտ մարդու հետ է կապված ամեն կերպ կաշխատեմ կողքին լինել ու օգնել ամեն ինչով ու ամեն կերպ: Փառք Աստծո թմրամոլության դեպքեր դեռ չեն եղել ու հուսով եմ չեն լինի: Մի քանի թեթև ալկոհոլիզմի դեպքեր են եղել, որոնք նրանց ու հասարակության մեծ մասի կողմից համարվում են նորմալ երևույթ ու դրանում ես ինչ-որ չափով անզոր եմ, բայց մտադիր չեմ հանձնվել:

----------

Apsara (16.07.2009), impression (30.03.2009), KiLa (11.05.2010), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Աթեիստ (31.03.2009), Չիպ (31.03.2009)

----------


## impression

օֆ, մի հատ խտրականանալու թեմա բացես, քաշվես մի կողմ....
վերաբերվում եմ էնպես, ոնց կվերաբերվեի մնացած բոլորին՝ եթե անծանոթ մարդ է, անտարբեր կմնայի դեպքերից մեծամասնությունում, եթե ինձ հարազատ մարդ է՝ կփորձեմ ուժերիս ներածն անել նրան օգնելու համար, եթե ունենա իմ օգնության կարիքը

----------

Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Reh32 (02.10.2010), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

impression, Artgeo, իսկ երբևէ «բախտ» ունեցե՞լ ենք տեսնել, շփվել նման մարդկանց հետ:

----------


## Artgeo

> impression, Artgeo, իսկ երբևէ «բախտ» ունեցե՞լ ենք տեսնել, շփվել նման մարդկանց հետ:


Դե... մոտակայքում կլինեն էլի: Սովորաբար տենց բաները մարդու ճակատին չեն լինում գրված: Հաստատ գիտեմ, որ մի հարևանս թմրամոլ էր: Բավականին մոտ շփվել եմ հետը: Լիքը-լիքը վատ բաներ էին պատմում իր մասին, բայց իմ նկատմամբ որևէ պռոպուսկատ չեմ նկատել: 
Մեկ էլ մի քանի ամիս առաջ էր, նույն շենքում եմ եղել լիքը թմրամոլների ու ալկոհոլիկների հետ, մեկ հարկի տարբերությամբ:

----------


## Չիպ

> Չեմ կարծում, որ արհամարհելը ճիշտ է: 
> Ես նրանց համարում եմ հիվանդ մարդիկ, ովքեր բուժման ու աջակցության կարիք ունեն:



Նման մարդկանց 25-30 տոկոսնա բուժվում… :Think:  խելացի մարդը նման բան չի անի, իսկ եթե արելա ապա ժամանակին հետ պիտի կանգնի այլապես ինքը կործանվածա :Sad:

----------


## impression

> impression, Artgeo, իսկ երբևէ «բախտ» ունեցե՞լ ենք տեսնել, շփվել նման մարդկանց հետ:


ալկոհոիզմի պատճառով շատ շուտ մահացավ մի մարդ, ով ինձ համար շատ թանկ էր, ում հետ շփումը աշխարհում ոչնչի հետ չէի փոխի

հա, հասկանում եմ, լավ չի, երբ մարդ կախվածություն ունի խմիչքից, թմրադեղերից,  անհասկանալի սեռական հակումներ ունի, մազերը չի սանրում, կազինոյի սիրահար ա, ուրիշի կնոջն ա սիրահետում, բայց ախր էս աստիճան անհանդուրժողականությունից  սիրտս վատանում ա արդեն

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010), Kita (31.03.2009), murmushka (31.03.2009), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Reh32 (02.10.2010), xaladilnick (24.03.2013)

----------


## Dorian

Նույնպես կարծում եմ, որ այդ մարդիկ պարզապես հիվանդ են, որոնց հարկավոր է հնարավորության դեպքում աջակից լինել: Ունեմ թմրամոլ բարեկամ և ասեմ, որ նա ոչ միայն իր կյանքն է թունավորում, այլ նաև ամբողջ ընտանիքի: Սեփական մայրը դաշտում տնակի մեջ է ապրում որդու ահից: Ցավալի երևույթ է:

Թեկուզ կարծում եմ, որ մեկ-մեկ փորձելուց վնաս չկա  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սեփական մայրը դաշտում տնակի մեջ է ապրում որդու ահից:


Եվս մեկ անգամ կկրկնեմ ։) "ուղեղի բացակայություն"։
Նման բան կարող է անել կամ հոգեկան հիվանդը (որն ուղեղ ունի, բայց սխալ է աշխատում), կամ անուղեղ կենդանին։ 

Հ․Գ․ Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր դա համարում եմ հիվանդություն, հիշեցնեմ, որ ցանկացած պահի կարող եք "հիվանդներին" տանել հիվանդանոց։ Այդ "հիվանդությունը" տնային պայմաններում միայն խորանում է։

----------

Եկվոր (31.03.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Շատ տխուր է, որովհետև ինչքան էլ բուժես կախվածությունը, թմրամոլը մի բան գտնում է առաջացած դատարկությունը լցնելու համար, ու դա սովորաբար հերթական թմրանյութն է:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հ․Գ․ Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր դա համարում եմ հիվանդություն, հիշեցնեմ, որ ցանկացած պահի կարող եք "հիվանդներին" տանել հիվանդանոց։ Այդ "հիվանդությունը" տնային պայմաններում միայն խորանում է։


Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու են «հիվանդություն» և «հիվանդ» բառերը չակերտներով: :Smile: 

Հոգեներգործուն նյութերը /բառն ինքն էլ հուշում է/ ուղղակիորեն կամ անուղղակիորեն ազդում են կենտրոնական նյարդային համակարգի վրա: Նրանց ազդեցությունները մարդու «տրամադրությունը կարգավորող կենտրոնների» /ինչպես նաև այլ «կենտրոնների»/ վրա յուրաքանչյուր նյութի դեպքում միմյանցից խիստ տարբեր են լինում՝ առաջացնելով տարաբնույթ ապրումներ, հոգեվիճակներ, վարքագծային փոփոխություններ, հոգեկան ֆունկցիաների աղավաղումներ և այլն: 

Մշտական գործածմանը զուգահեռ՝ գլխուղեղում տեղի են ունենում նյարդաքիմիական, նյարդաֆիզիոլոգիական լուրջ, երբեմն՝ անդառնալի փոփոխություններ: Չմանրանամ. արդյունքում ձևավորվում է «կախվածություն», որը պարզապես «սովորություն» չէ, այլ որի հիմքում ընկած են լուրջ ախտաֆիզիոլոգիական երևույթներ: Զուգահեռաբար, անընդհատ թունավորվելու հետևանքով, ախտահարվում են նրանց գրեթե բոլոր օրգան-համակարգերը՝ նյարդային, սիրտ-անոթային, մարսողական, առաջանում են բազմաթիվ բարդություններ, ուղեկցող հիվանդություններ:

Պարզաբանեմ: Մարդը ձեռք է բերում հիվանդագին հակում տվյալ նյութի նկատմամբ: Հերթական դոզաչափը գործածելու ազուսպ, անհաղթահարելի պահանջ է առաջանում, որի հիմքում ընկած են հենց նշածս պատճառները ԿՆՀ կարևորագույն կենտրոնների նեյրոքիմիական մակարդակով: Նա պարզապես չի կարող զսպել ինքն իրեն: Անգամ թմրամիջոցի գործածումը կամովին դադարեցնելու դեպքում, պահանջը հաղթահարելու դեպքում՝ զարգանում է զրկանքային վիճակ /պախմելիա, լոմկա, աբստինենցիա/, որի ժամանակ ի հայտ են գալիս ծանր սոմատիկ, նյարդաբանական, հոգեկան խանգարումներ/տարբեր նյութերի դեպքում միմյանցից խիստ տարբեր են/ և բարդանալու դեպքում՝ կարող են սրանալ բազմաթիվ այլ ուղեկցող հիվանդություններ, կարող է անգամ ավարտվել մահվամբ:

Այսքանից հետո այդ մարդուն ասենք «դու դեբիլ ես»՞, թե՞ «դու հիվանդ ես»… Հիշեցնեմ. սա պարզապես «սովորություն» դիտարկելը ճիշտ չէ, որը փաստում են նաև բոլոր առողջապահական կազմակերպություններն ու մարդկության վերջին մի քանի հազարամյա պատմությունը:

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010), Kita (31.03.2009), Հայկօ (01.04.2009), Ուլուանա (31.03.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> մարդուն ասենք «դու դեբիլ ես»՞, թե՞ «դու հիվանդ ես»


http://hmed.ru/index1810.html
Դեբիլությանը բնորոշ մի քանի հատկանիշ։
"Отмечается определенная необдуманность и непредсказуемость поступков, слабость самообладания, неспособность подавлять свои влечения."

Հիշեցնեմ նաև, որ դեբիլներին հարազատները հիմնականում հիվանդանոց չեն պառկեցնում։

Երբ մարդուն ամբողջ կյանքը պատմում են թմրանյութերի վնասի մասին, ու այդքանից հետո նա դառնում է թմրամոլ, դա նույնն է որ մարդը ասենք գիլյոտին տեսնելով, ձեռքը մտցնի մեջը` աշխատանքը տեսնելու համար։ Ընդունիր, որ դա հատուկ է մտավոր հետամնաց (թերզարգացած) մարդուն։

----------

Apsara (16.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես չեմ էլ պնդում թե իմ տարբերակը ճիշտ է, բայց դա միայն այն պատճառով, որ այստեղ չկա ճիշտ ու սխալ։
> Բայց, *երբ դու թմրամոլին ասում ես․ "Դու դեբիլ ես", նա կարող է վիրավորվել և փորձել աշխատել իր վրա, նման բան այլես թույլ չտալու համար,* իսկ երբ ասում ես․ "Դու հիվանդ ես", նա ինքն էլ է սկսում իրեն որպես հիվանդ նայել (Հիշեցի Կառլսոոնին` "Я самый больной человек на свете"), "Էհ, սա հիվանդություն ա, բուժում էլ չունի, տենց էլ պտի _'տառապեմ'_"։


Կամ էլ նա կարող է բռունցքի կամ ասենք դանակի մի քանի հարված հասցնել քեզ:
Իմ տարբերակը ես ավելի հավանական եմ համարում: 

Հիվանդի վրա ծիծաղելը մեղք ա :Nono:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.01.2012)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Ընդունիր, որ դա հատուկ է մտավոր հետամնաց (թերզարգացած) մարդուն։


Մարդիկ հուսահատությունից, տվյալ պահին անգիտակից լինելիուց, ստիպողաբար(սա հետամնացության հետևանք չի չէ?), նունյպես հաճախ գնում են այդ քայլին չէ? :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> http://hmed.ru/index1810.html
> Դեբիլությանը բնորոշ մի քանի հատկանիշ։
> "Отмечается определенная необдуманность и непредсказуемость поступков, слабость самообладания, неспособность подавлять свои влечения."
> 
> Հիշեցնեմ նաև, որ դեբիլներին հարազատները հիմնականում հիվանդանոց չեն պառկեցնում։


Աթեիստ ջան, ոչ, «դեբիլները» չեն թմրամոլ դառնում: Այսինքն՝ կարող են դառնալ, բայց այսքան ժամանակ չի հանդիպել: 

Ի դեպ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, «դեբիլությունը» հանվել է սակավամտության նոր դասակարգումից:

Ես չհասկացա, թե ինչու ես այս մեջբերումն արել: Բացարձակապես շեղվել ես թեմայից: Այո, դեբիլները չեն կարողանում հաճախ զսպել իրենց հակումները, բայց դրանք այլ «հակումներ» են: Ես բացատրեցի, թե թմրամոլի մոտ թմրամիջոցի նկատմամբ հիվանդագին հակումն ինչով է պայմանավորված: Նրանք չեն կարող իրենց զսպել: 

Իսկ մեջբերված հատվածից այն երկու-երեք մյուս հատկանիշները բնորոշ են բազմաթիվ  նորմալ մարդկանց: Սակավամտության ամենավառ տարբերակիչը «վերացական մտածողության» բացակայությունն է:
Այսքան ժամանակ չեմ հանդիպել «վերացական մտածողություն» չունեցող թմրամոլի:




> Երբ մարդուն ամբողջ կյանքը պատմում են թմրանյութերի վնասի մասին, ու այդքանից հետո նա դառնում է թմրամոլ, դա նույնն է որ մարդը ասենք գիլյոտին տեսնելով, ձեռքը մտցնի մեջը` աշխատանքը տեսնելու համար։ Ընդունիր, որ դա հատուկ է մտավոր հետամնաց (թերզարգացած) մարդուն։


Նույնն է, որ ասես բոլոր հանցագործները մտավոր թերզարգացած են, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ձմռանը բարակ է հագնվել ու մրսել, էլի մտավոր հետամնաց է: Եթե ինչ- որ մեկը, մեքենան վարելիս, ամրագոտին չի կապում, ուրեմն՝ մտավոր հետամնաց է: Այս տրամաբանությամբ, ես՝ գիտակցելով, որ ծխելն ինձ վնասակար է, հատկապես, որ բրոնխիտ էլ ունեմ, ուրեմն՝ մտավոր հետամնաց եմ… :Xeloq: 

Մեկ անգամ արդեն գրել եմ: Հիմնականում առաջին փորձերի ժամանակ հնարավոր հետևանքների մասին լինում են խիստ սխալ պատկերացումներ և մեծ մասամբ չեն սպասում, որ կարող է զարգանալ կախվածություն:

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010), Kita (31.03.2009), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Ուլուանա (31.03.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Մեղկ են... թույլ են... խղճահարությանս արժանի, եթե կախվածության մեջ են:

----------

Լեո (31.03.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ճշգրտում․
Ես չեմ պնդում, թե թմրամոլությունը բժշկության մեջ ախտորոշվում է որպես դեբիլություն, մանավանդ, որ այդ աշխտորոշումը իսկապես հանվել է մտավոր հետամնացության դասակարգումից։
Պարզապես ես ինքս թմրանյութ օգտագործելը համարում եմ դեբիլություն, օգտագործողին էլ` դեբիլ։
Ալկոհոլիզմի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքս ավելի մեղմ է` "դեբիլ" բառը փոխարինվում է "հիմար"-ով։

----------


## Adriano

Շատ բացասական վերաբերմունք ունեմ:  Թմրամոլությունը բնորոշ է կամքից զուրկ, կյանքից վախեցող, անհավասարակշիռ մարդկանց: Իմ կարշիքով խմելուն զուգահեռ մի բան է, ուղղակի երևի ավելի ուժեղ ազդեցություն է թողնում, վերջիններիս առավել վատ տեսակն է:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լավ, բա ինչ՞ անենք էդ մարդկանց. գյուլլենք՞: :Jpit:

----------


## impression

> Լավ, բա ինչ՞ անենք էդ մարդկանց. գյուլլենք՞:


չէ, պահպանելով ավանդույթները՝  վառենք  :LOL:

----------

Apsara (16.07.2009), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Աթեիստ (01.04.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

Նախ, ցանկանում եմ շնորհակալությունս հղել Մարքիզին՝ այս թեման բացելու համար: Հասկացա նաեւ իր խոսքից, որ թմրամոլությունը որպես հիվանդություն ընդունելու կողմնակիցներից է: Հանդիպեցի նաեւ կիսահանդուրժողկան, լրիվ անհանդրուժողական, ինչպես նաեւ մասնակի կամ լրիվ անտարբերություն (այսպես կոչված՝ զրո-տոլերանտություն) արտահայտող մտքեր: Նաեւ, մտքեր, որոնց հեղինակները զարմացրեցին իրենց մտահանգումներով: Բանը հասավ նրան, որ թմրամոլները իջեցվեցին մինչեւ կամազուրկ "դեբիլների" մակարդակ:

*Միջանկյալ հարց՝ զուտ տեսական.*  (նախապես ներողություն եմ խնդրում հարցիս համար, բայց չեմ կարող չտալ, ու ոչ մի անձնական հետք մի տեսեք հարցիս մեջ) հետաքրքիր է, եթե ձեր հոր կամ եղբոր մոտ կախվածություն զարգանար ալկոհոլից կամ թմրամիջոցից, այդպես հեշտությա՞մբ նրանց կդասեիք "դեբիլների" շարքում: 

Լավ, անցնեմ բուն թեմային: Մարքիզը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, ներկայացրեց հիվանդությունն իր բնորոշ նշաններով: Գուցե կրկնվում եմ, սակայն նորից եմ ցանկանում ընդգծել, որ *թմրամոլությունը հոգեկան եւ վարքի շեղումներով ընթացող հիվանդություն է*: Սա, ուզեք, թե չուզեք, պետք է ընդունեք: 

Իսկ մտքներովդ չի անցնո՞ւմ, թե ինչու է կոչվում՝ հոգեկան եւ վարքի շեղումներով: *Ասել կուզեմ, որ թմրամոլն իրեն նման կերպ է դրսեւորում ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինքը վատն է, զզվելի է, չեմ իմանում ինչ է, այլ ձեր նշած բոլոր վատ նշանները ոչ այլ ինչ են, քան հիվանդության ախտանշաններ*: 

Դերմատիտով մարդու մոտ մաշկն է կարմրում, եղջերանում կամ ցանավորվում, թմրամոլի մոտ էլ հակում է առաջանում: Հիվանդագին հակում: Հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդը տնքում է գլխացավից ու սրտխառնոցից, թմրամոլն էլ "նռռում է" հոդացավերից ու կպչուն մտքերից: Շաքարախտով հիվանդը ազատորեն մտնում է դեղատուն եւ գնում (կամ անվճար ստանում) իր հիվանդության բուժման դեղերը, մենք՝ գլխացավի դեպքում մի քանի դրամով առնում մեր սիրելի "անալգինը", իսկ թմրամոլն իր ցավերը մեղմացնող "դեղերը" հայթայթում է "սեւ շուկայում"՝ ուզած թե չուզած հայտնվելով քրեական աշխարհում, իր ցավամոքիչ դեղը հայթայթելու համար հետապնդվում է օրենքով, հաճախ՝ բռնվում եւ դատվում, հաճախ՝ ստիպված այլ ոչ օրինական ուղիներ գտնում՝ փող ճարելու համար: Եվ այս բոլորն անում է ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ինքը քրեածին տարր է, այլ այն բանի պատճառով, որ թմրամիջոցներին իրենք հսկողության տակ են: 

Վաղը ալկոհոլային խմիչքների վաճառքն արգելեք օրենքով, օղի, գարեջուր եւ այլ խմիչքներ գնողին տվեք հինգ տարի, օղի խմողին դատեք երեք տարով, տունն օղի պահողին տվեք մեկ տարի անազատություն, եւ տեսեք, թե քանի՜-քանի "հանցագործներ" կհայտնվեն ձեր տներում, ձեր կողքերին եւ ձեր շենքերում: 

Խնդրանքս է՝ մի՛ եղեք նման անհանդուրժող, հատկապես՝ հիվանդ մարդկանց հանդեպ: Ու ձեզ թող չթվա, որ թմրամոլին կամ ալկոհոլիկին մերժելով, կարող եք հարգել եւ կարեկցել մեկ այլ՝ հիվանդ ու օգնության կարիք զգացող մարդու: Ուրեմն՝ ձեզ համար հոգեկան հիվանդներն էլ են զզվելի ու տհաճ: Զզվելի են նաեւ այն երեխաները, ովքեր տառապում են վարքի այս կամ այն հիվանդությամբ: Ասենք՝ կարելի է անտարբերություն կամ անհարդուրժողականություն դրսեւորել այն երեխայի հանդեպ, ում կամակորությունն իր հիվանդության դրսեւորումն է: Այս բոլորը ծանրացել են "օր ու գիշեր մեր բորօրության մասին հոգ տանող" կառավարության եւ իրեն "հայրենասեր համարող" հասարակության վրա, ուրեմն՝ կարելի է նրանց չհարգել ու ատել: 

Առայժմ՝ այսքանը:

----------

Chilly (02.04.2009), Haykolo1991 (29.07.2010), impression (01.04.2009), KiLa (02.05.2010), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Rhayader (01.04.2009), Մարկիզ (01.04.2009), Ուլուանա (01.04.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նման հարցադրում թեմայի սկզբում չկար, բայց որ հարցնում ես ․․․
1․ Պարտադիր բոլորին ազատազրկել (քանի որ դրանց մեծ մասը վերջ ի վերջո դառնում է քրեական տարր) և փորձել բուժել (լավատեսության նոպա է մոտս)։
2․ Քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկել բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ովքեր տեղյակ են, բայց չեն տեղեկացնում համապատասխան մարմիններին։
Դեռևս այսքանը։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինչ լավ եք ներկայացնում "խեղճ' մարդկանց։ ։)
Հիմա մի օրինակ, ենթադրենք մեկը վերցնում է էլեկտրական սղոցը ("Дружба") և կտրում է իր ոտքերը։ Ակնհայտ է, որ դրանից *հետո* նրա մոտ կառաջանան ոտքերի ամպուտացիայով հիվանդներին բնորոշ սիմպտոմներ, մասնավորապես *ոտքերի բացակայություն*, բայց հո չե՞ք պնդի, թե դա նորմալ ուղեղ ունեցող մարդ էր և նա պարզապես վիրաբույժի կարիք ունի։

Ցանկացած հիվանդության վերջում էլ հիվանդը շատ խեղճ տեսք է ունենում։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Նման հարցադրում թեմայի սկզբում չկար, բայց որ հարցնում ես ․․․
> 1․ Պարտադիր բոլորին ազատազրկել (քանի որ դրանց մեծ մասը վերջ ի վերջո դառնում է քրեական տարր) և փորձել բուժել (լավատեսության նոպա է մոտս)։
> 2․ Քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկել բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ովքեր տեղյակ են, բայց չեն տեղեկացնում համապատասխան մարմիններին։
> Դեռևս այսքանը։


Լավ, Աթեիստ ջան, ախր այդ մարդիկ *հիվանդ* են… Ազատազրկել, նրա համար, որ հիվանդությու՞ն են ձեռք բերել: Եվրոպական երկրներում «կախվածություն» ունեցողների մոտ երեսուն տոկոսը բուժման ողջ կուրսն անցնելուց հետո երկարատև՝  մի քանի տարի տևողության ռեմիսիաներ են ունենում: Նորմալ ապրում են, աշխատում են, հոգում են իրնեց ընտանիքի հոգսերը: Մյուսները ստանում են փոխարինող կամ պահպանողական բուժում և կրկին հարաբերականորեն նորմալ ապրում են և աշխատում: Մոտեցումներն այնտեղ խիստ տարբերվում են ինչպես մեր պետության մոտեցումից, այնպես էլ /որ առավել կարևոր է/ *հասարակության մոտեցումից*: Եվրոպական երկրներում գործածման համար քրեական պտասխանատվություն սահմանված չէ:

Քրեական տարրի վեր ածվելու պատճառների մասին ArmBoy-ը հանգամանալից բացատրել է:



> Շաքարախտով հիվանդը ազատորեն մտնում է դեղատուն եւ գնում (կամ անվճար ստանում) իր հիվանդության բուժման դեղերը, մենք՝ գլխացավի դեպքում մի քանի դրամով առնում մեր սիրելի "անալգինը", իսկ թմրամոլն իր ցավերը մեղմացնող *"դեղերը" հայթայթում է "սեւ շուկայում"՝ ուզած թե չուզած հայտնվելով քրեական աշխարհում, իր ցավամոքիչ դեղը հայթայթելու համար հետապնդվում է օրենքով, հաճախ՝ բռնվում եւ դատվում, հաճախ՝ ստիպված այլ ոչ օրինական ուղիներ գտնում՝ փող ճարելու համար: Եվ այս բոլորն անում է ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ինքը քրեածին տարր է, այլ այն բանի պատճառով, որ թմրամիջոցներին իրենք հսկողության տակ են*:


Մի մոռացեք, սա լրջագույն հիվանդություն է: Բոլոր բացասական երևույթներն ունեն մեկ հստակ պատճառ՝ *հիվանդությունը*:




> Լավ, բա ինչ՞ անենք էդ մարդկանց. գյուլլենք՞:


Կարծեցիք՝ լու՞րջ էի... :Jpit:

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՁԻԱՀ-ի, ծխախոտի մասին թեմաները կարդալով՝ միտք առաջացավ բացել նման թեմա: 
> 
> Գաղտնիք չէ, որ մեր հասարակությունում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր գործածում են հոգեկան և ֆիզկական կախվածություն առաջացնող տարբեր նյութեր: Կան այնպիսիները, որոնք բավարարվում են մեկ-երկու անգամյա գործածմամբ և այլևս չեն փորձում: Կան նաև այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք շարունակաբար չարաշահելով, ձեռք են բերում կախվածություն: 
> 
> Բոլորիս էլ հայտնի է, որ թմրամոլությամբ տառապող հիվանդները բացի այն, որ ունենում են հոգեկան և ֆիզիկական բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ, նաև ունենում են խնդիրներ՝ հասարակությունում, շրջապատում լիարժեք ինտեգրվելու, աշխատելու, շփվելու հետ կապված: Պատճառը բոլորին է պարզ: Թմրամոլները, թմրանյութերի նկատմամբ հիվանդագին հակում ձեռք բերելուց հետո, պատրաստ են ցանկացած գնով հայթայթել իրենց «անհրաժեշտ» նյութերը՝ երբեմն դիմելով նաև հակաօրինական արարքների: Մեծ մասամբ, թմրամիջոցների գործածումն ինքնուրույն դադարեցնելուն ուղղված բոլոր փորձերն անցնում են ապարդյուն: Հարազատների շրջանում, ընկերական շրջապատում նրանց սկսում են չվստահել, չընդունել անգամ համապատասխան  բուժում ստանալուց հետո:
> 
> Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է ձեր վերաբերմունքը նրանց նկատմամբ, եթե ճանաչում եք «կախվածությամբ» տառապող մարդու: Կամ ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ ձեր վերաբերմունքը, եթե ճանաչեիք կամ ծանոթանայիք նման մարդու հետ:


Վերաբերվում եմ ինչպես յուրաքանչյուր մարդու
Ասեմ ավելին... եթե ընկերներիցս մեկը կախվածության մեջ հայտնվի, ես ոչ թե կհրաժարվեմ նրանից, այլ՝ կօգնեմ <<ազատվել>> այդ հիվանդությունից

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինչ լավ եք ներկայացնում "խեղճ' մարդկանց։ ։)
> Հիմա մի օրինակ, ենթադրենք մեկը վերցնում է էլեկտրական սղոցը ("Дружба") և կտրում է իր ոտքերը։ Ակնհայտ է, որ դրանից *հետո* նրա մոտ կառաջանան ոտքերի ամպուտացիայով հիվանդներին բնորոշ սիմպտոմներ, մասնավորապես *ոտքերի բացակայություն*, բայց հո չե՞ք պնդի, թե դա նորմալ ուղեղ ունեցող մարդ էր և նա պարզապես վիրաբույժի կարիք ունի։
> 
> Ցանկացած հիվանդության վերջում էլ հիվանդը շատ խեղճ տեսք է ունենում։


Աթեիստ, այդքան էլ բացատրեցի: Ոչ, ներիր, բայց օրինակդ տեղին չէ: Մարդու կողմից թմրամիջոց գործածելուն դրդող պատճառները բոլորովին այլ են: Քո բերած օրինակի հերոսը հավանաբար հոգեկան խանգարում ունի: Գիլյոտինի ու «դրուժբայի» օրինակները անհամապատասխան են: 
Թմրամիջոց գործածողներն ի սկզբանե հոգեկան հիվանդություններով չեն տառապում՝ չհաշված բացառությունները:
Նրանք ուղղակի «սխալվել» են մեկ անգամ ու ընկել փորձանքի մեջ, ձեռք են բերել հիվանդություն, վերջ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Եվրոպական երկրներում գործածման համար քրեական պտասխանատվություն սահմանված չէ:


Ոչ միայն եվրոպական երկրներում, ՀՀ–ում գործածման համար պատասխանատվություն սահմանող նորմը ուժը կորցրել է անցյալ տարի։ ՌԴ–ում նույնպես թմրադեղերի գործածման համար քրական պատասխանատվություն չի սահմանվում :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ոչ միայն եվրոպական երկրներում, ՀՀ–ում գործածման համար պատասխանատվություն սահմանող նորմը ուժը կորցրել է անցյալ տարի։ ՌԴ–ում նույնպես թմրադեղերի գործածման համար քրական պատասխանատվություն չի սահմանվում


Գիտեմ: :Wink:  Վարչական...

----------


## REAL_ist

ամեն դեպքում թմրամիջոց ձեռք բերելը, պահելը պատժվում է 3-7 տարի ազատազրկմամբ, իսկ առանց ձեռք բերելու, պահելու դժվար գործածեն, ուղղակի եթե դատարանը որոշում է, որ բուժման կարիք ունի, պատիժը պայմանականորեն չի կիրառվում, հանցագործըի նկատմամբ բժշկական բնույթի հարկադրանքի միջոցներ են կիրառվում, ինձ թվումա օպտիմալ տարբերակա
վերջին հաշվով ֆիզիկական կախվածության համար մարդուն չի կարելի ազատազրկել…

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մարկիզ*, ինձ համոզեցիր, շնորհակալություն: Վերաբերմունքս հեռակա մի քիչ փոխվեց:

----------


## ArmBoy

> Նման հարցադրում թեմայի սկզբում չկար, բայց որ հարցնում ես ․․․
> 1․ Պարտադիր բոլորին ազատազրկել (քանի որ դրանց մեծ մասը վերջ ի վերջո դառնում է քրեական տարր) և փորձել բուժել (լավատեսության նոպա է մոտս)։
> 2․ Քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկել բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ովքեր տեղյակ են, բայց չեն տեղեկացնում համապատասխան մարմիններին։
> Դեռևս այսքանը։


Աթեիստ մարդ ես, բայց, ասեմ՝ մի՛ դատիր. որ... (դե, մնացածն էլ թողնում եմ քո հայեցողությանը):

Եթե շարժվենք քո առաջին կետով՝ մեր պառլամենտը կամ կառավարությունը գուցե ոչ մի նիստ չկարողանա հրավիրել՝ քվորում չլինելու պատճառով: Չեմ կարծում, որ նրանց շրջանում քրեածին տարրերն ու թմրամիջոց գործածողներն ավելի փոքր տեսակարար կշիռ են կազմում, քան պալատական պատերից այն կողմ: Եթե շարժվենք քո երկրորդ կետով, ապա վերոնշյալ "դուստր հիմնարկություններում", ինչպես նաեւ մեր շրջակայքում մարդ չի մնա: 

Կներես, սակայն քո "մեղադրականից" հետո ինձ բան չմնաց անելու, քան մի քիչ կատակել եւ մեղմացնել այս "լարված՝ բանտարկություններով լի" մթնոլորտը:  :Smile:

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010), Kita (01.04.2009), Մարկիզ (01.04.2009), Ուլուանա (01.04.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նրանք ուղղակի «սխալվել» են մեկ անգամ


Քանի դեռ հասարակությունն այսպես է վերաբերվում այդ խնդրին, "սխալվողների" բանակում "недобор" չի լինի։

Ի՞նչ ես անում օրինակ դու, որպեսզի նրանք "չսխալվեն"։ Երբ ես իմ զարմիկների ներկայությամբ թմրամոլներին "դեբիլ" եմ անվանում, նա մինչև "սխալվելը' գուցե մի անգամ ևս մտածի։
Որովհետև մյուսներից նա լսել է, որ դա բերում է հիվանդություն է, բայց "մի անգամով հիվանդ չեն դառնա"։

----------


## ArmBoy

> ... Ի՞նչ ես անում օրինակ դու, որպեսզի նրանք "չսխալվեն"։


Մենք մեր հերթին... սակայն հիմնական խոսքը պետությանն է, ԶԼՄ-ներինը, կրթօջախներինը, զորամասերինը.... ու սենց մինչեւ կհասնի մեզ:




> Երբ ես իմ զարմիկների ներկայությամբ թմրամոլներին "դեբիլ" եմ անվանում, նա մինչև "սխալվելը' գուցե մի անգամ ևս մտածի։
> Որովհետև մյուսներից նա լսել է, որ դա բերում է հիվանդություն է, բայց "մի անգամով հիվանդ չեն դառնա"։


Ու քո կարծիքով՝ քո զարմիկը բավարարվո՞ւմ է քո այսպիսի "մանրամասն" բացատրությունից... Կասկածում եմ: Իսկ եթե ձեզնից իրեն հուզող հարցերի պատասխանը չի ստանում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նա "կխախանդվի": Նա այդ հարցերի պատասխանը կլսի հեռուստատեսությունից՝ ի դեմս Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի, կայֆը գովաբանող ֆիլմերից... իր հասակակիցներից: Եվ միայն կռահել է պետք, թե ինչքանո՞վ ճիշտ տեղեկություն կստանա նա:

Այնպես որ, եթե ուզում ես կանխարգելիչ դեր ունենաս, զրուցիր նրա հետ, այլ ոչ թե սահմանափակվիր մի բառով:

----------

Kita (01.04.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Քանի դեռ հասարակությունն այսպես է վերաբերվում այդ խնդրին, "սխալվողների" բանակում "недобор" չի լինի։
> 
> Երբ ես իմ զարմիկների ներկայությամբ թմրամոլներին "դեբիլ" եմ անվանում, նա մինչև "սխալվելը' գուցե մի անգամ ևս մտածի։
> Որովհետև մյուսներից նա լսել է, որ դա բերում է հիվանդություն է, բայց "մի անգամով հիվանդ չեն դառնա"։


Հասարակությունը հիմնականում արհամարհում է հիվանդ մարդկանց: 

Հետո, թմրամոլի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքն այլ բան է, «թմրամոլություն» երևույթի նկատմամբ՝ այլ: Այո, իսկ ո՞վ է ասում մի պարսավեք թմրամոլությունը կամ ո՞վ է ասում մի զգուշացրեք հարազատներին, մտերիմներին: Հենց խնդիրն այն է, որ մենք խիստ թերի ենք պայքարում «թմրամոլություն» կոչվող երևույթի դեմ, չենք բացատրում երեխաներին, «վտանգավոր» տարիքում գտնվող երիտասարդներին, սակայն «նենց ահավոր ատում ենք» թմրամոլներին, որոնք մեղավոր են մեկ բանում՝ իրենք «կախվածությամբ» են տառապում: 
Անհանդուրժող ու արհամարհական լինել հիվանդ մարդու նկատմամբ՝ սխալ ու անթոյլատրելի է: 



> Ի՞նչ ես անում օրինակ դու, որպեսզի նրանք "չսխալվեն"։


Ահագին բան, Աթեիստ ջան:



> Որովհետև մյուսներից նա լսել է, որ դա բերում է հիվանդություն է, բայց "մի անգամով հիվանդ չեն դառնա"։


«Ծանր» թմրամիջոցներից կախվածություն ձեռք բերելու նախաբանի համար՝ մեկ անգամ գործածելն էլ է հերիք:

----------

Kita (01.04.2009), Xelgen (04.04.2009), Ուլուանա (01.04.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> զրուցիր նրա հետ, այլ ոչ թե սահմանափակվիր մի բառով


Կարծում եմ պարզ էր, որ այդ բառը ես Վիստայի մասին զրուցելու ժամանակ չեմ օգտագործում։




> «Ծանր» թմրամիջոցներից կախվածություն ձեռք բերելու նախաբանի համար՝ մեկ անգամ գործածելն էլ է հերիք:


Երևի չեմ ասել, ինքս բժշկական ինստիտուտն եմ ավարտել, գիտեմ։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Երևի չեմ ասել, ինքս բժշկական ինստիտուտն եմ ավարտել, գիտեմ։


Գիտեմ, Աթեիստ ջան: Ասել ես: 

Բայց ցավալիորեն մեր ԲՈՒՀ-ն ավարտած շատ մարդիկ չգիտեն: :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Թեմայի հետ կապված՝ որոշեցի տեղադրեմ մի քանի նկարներ: Այս նկարներում պատկերված են ներերակային ուղիով գործածվող հոգեներգործուն նյութից կախվածություն ունեցող անձի մոտ առկա անոթային ախտահարումների հետևանքները, բարդությունները, այդ բարդություննրի բուժման միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը՝ վիրաբուժական միջամտությունը, երբեմն` նաև վերջույթի անդամահատումը:

Սա նրա համար, թե որքան զարհուրելի կարող է լինել "թմրամոլություն" կոչված երևույթը և թե որքան ունեն մեր օգնության կարիքը թմրամոլները: Սա դեռ տեսնում եք ֆիզիկական որոշ բարդություններ, իսկ թե ինչպես է խաթարում թմրամիջոցը մարդու հոգեբանությունը, ցավոք, հնարավոր չէ ցուցադրել:
Ընտրել եմ «ամենամեղմ» նկարները:

----------

comet (01.04.2009), KiLa (01.06.2010), Kita (01.04.2009), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Աթեիստ (01.04.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Շնորհակալություն ԱրմԲոյին իր սպառիչ գրառման համար, դժբախտաբար, ես ի վիճակի չեմ նման գրառումներ անել այս թեմայով, որովհետև մի անգամ գտել եմ դրանից ազատվելու ձևն ու չեմ կիրառել ինձ համար կարևոր մարդու նկատմամբ, որովհետև պատրաստ չէի այդ գինը վճարել (խոսքը բնավ փողի մասին չի) :Sad: 
Ինչ մարդասիրական բան էլ ասեմ այս թեմայում, ինքս դրան նայելու եմ որպես երկերեսանիություն: Այնպես որ, ավելի լավ է լռեմ:

----------


## Artgeo

Ստեղ տամ հարցս: Կայֆի մեջ կամ տակ մնալը ո՞րն ա, ինչպե՞ս է դա տեղի ունենում և հնարավո՞ր է դուրս բերել: 
Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ստեղ տամ հարցս: Կայֆի մեջ կամ տակ մնալը ո՞րն ա, ինչպե՞ս է դա տեղի ունենում և հնարավո՞ր է դուրս բերել: 
> Շնորհակալություն:


Հայերն այդպես անվանում են ամենայն հավանականությամբ «հաշիշային փսիխոզը», որը հոգեկան ծանր խանգարում է: Պատճառը կանաբինոիդային նյութերի հաճախակի և մեծ քանակությամբ գործածումն է: Այսպիսի հիվանդները բուժվում են հոգեբուժարաններում… Առանձին դեպքերում հիվանդների ապաքինումը կարող է տևել ամիսներ: Առաջին և ամենակարևոր նախապայմանը կանեփից հրաժարվելն է:
Հնարավոր է, որ այդպես անվանեն նաև այլ նյութերի գործածման դեպքում ի հայտ եկող «հոգեկան խանգարումները», որոնք բնորոշ են բազմաթիվ հալյուցինոգեն նյութերի:

----------

Artgeo (04.04.2009), Rhayader (04.04.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Թմրամոլության վերաբերյալ վերաբերմունքս կտրուկ վատ ու անընդունելի է։

Իսկ թմրամոլների նկատմամբ՝ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին ծխողների և մնացած բոլոր այն մարդկանց, որոնք ունեն կախվածություն ամենատարբեր բաներից։

Բայց այն թմրամոլը, որը չի ուզվում ուղվել ու իր արածի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չի տեսնում, և դեռ հակառակը՝ քաջալերում և դրդում է դրանով զբաղվել՝ աշխատում եմ չշփվել և ժամանակ չանցկացնել հետը։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ թմրամոլների նկատմամբ՝ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին ծխողների և մնացած բոլոր այն մարդկանց, որոնք ունեն կախվածություն ամենատարբեր բաներից։


Այսինքն՞… :Smile: ՞

----------


## Rhayader

> Թմրամոլության վերաբերյալ վերաբերմունքս կտրուկ վատ ու անընդունելի է։
> 
> Իսկ թմրամոլների նկատմամբ՝ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին ծխողների և մնացած բոլոր այն մարդկանց, որոնք ունեն կախվածություն ամենատարբեր բաներից։
> 
> Բայց այն թմրամոլը, որը չի ուզվում ուղվել ու իր արածի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չի տեսնում, և դեռ հակառակը՝ քաջալերում և դրդում է դրանով զբաղվել՝ աշխատում եմ չշփվել և ժամանակ չանցկացնել հետը։


Jarre, բայց ախր բոլորս կախվածություններ ունենք :Blush:  օրինակ, ես կախված եմ կոմֆորտից, լավ սննդից, լավ մարդկանցով շրջապատված լինելուց...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Jarre, բայց ախր բոլորս կախվածություններ ունենք օրինակ, ես կախված եմ *կոմֆորտից, լավ սննդից, լավ մարդկանցով շրջապատված* լինելուց...


Ոչ, դրանք «կախվածություններ» չեն:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ոչ, դրանք «կախվածություններ» չեն:


Մարկիզ, ստատիստիկան ցույց է տալիս, որ դրանցից զրկվելու դեպքում մարդը հաճախ ընդհուպ մինչև հերոինային կախվածության սիմպտոմներ է ցուցաբերում: Մարդուց է կախված:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Jarre, բայց ախր բոլորս կախվածություններ ունենք օրինակ, ես կախված եմ կոմֆորտից, լավ սննդից, լավ մարդկանցով շրջապատված լինելուց...


Նույնիսկ եթե դրանք համարենք կախվածություն, ապա վնասակար կախվածություններ չեն։  :Smile:  Չնայած ինձ որ հարցնեք, ցանկացած ոչ անհրաժեշտ կախվածություն անառողջ կախվածություն է։ Այսինքն՝ կյանքի գոյատևման համար անհրաժեշտ բաներից բացի, մնացած բոլոր կախվածությունները, նույնիսկ եթե վնասակար չեն, միևնույն է, անառողջ են, քանի որ դրանց բացակայությունն արդեն դիսկոմֆորտ է առաջացնում։ Օրինակ՝ հաց, ջուր, օդ, սրանք, բնականաբար, անհրաժեշտ կախվածություններ են, քանի որ առանց դրանց ուղղակի անհնար է ապրել, բայց, օրինակ, պաղպաղակը, ինչքան էլ որ շատ սիրենք, եթե կախվածություն դառնա, արդեն անառողջ կախվածություն կլինի, մարդկանցից ու կոմֆորտից կախվածությունը՝ նույնպես՝ թեկուզև շատ լավ մարդկանցից (չշփոթել կա*պ*վածության հետ)։




> Մարկիզ, ստատիստիկան ցույց է տալիս, որ դրանցից զրկվելու դեպքում մարդը հաճախ ընդհուպ մինչև հերոինային կախվածության սիմպտոմներ է ցուցաբերում: Մարդուց է կախված:


Եթե էդ աստիճանի հիվանդագին դրսևորումներ է ունենում կախվածությունը, ուրեմն տվյալ մարդու հոգեկանը լրջորեն անհանգստանալու տեղիք է տալիս, իմ կարծիքով։

Բայց արդեն թեմայից հավեսով շեղվում ենք...  :Blush:

----------

Մարկիզ (05.04.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նույնիսկ եթե դրանք համարենք կախվածություն, ապա վնասակար կախվածություններ չեն։  Չնայած ինձ որ հարցնեք, ցանկացած ոչ անհրաժեշտ կախվածություն անառողջ կախվածություն է։ Այսինքն՝ կյանքի գոյատևման համար անհրաժեշտ բաներից բացի, մնացած բոլոր կախվածությունները, նույնիսկ եթե վնասակար չեն, միևնույն է, անառողջ են, քանի որ դրանց բացակայությունն արդեն դիսկոմֆորտ է առաջացնում։ Օրինակ՝ հաց, ջուր, օդ, սրանք, բնականաբար, անհրաժեշտ կախվածություններ են, քանի որ առանց դրանց ուղղակի անհնար է ապրել, բայց, օրինակ, պաղպաղակը, ինչքան էլ որ շատ սիրենք, եթե կախվածություն դառնա, արդեն անառողջ կախվածություն կլինի, մարդկանցից ու կոմֆորտից կախվածությունը՝ նույնպես՝ թեկուզև շատ լավ մարդկանցից (չշփոթել կա*պ*վածության հետ)։
> 
> Բայց արդեն թեմայից հավեսով շեղվում ենք...


Ան, ներիր իհարկե, բայց հենց այդ կախվածությունների բավարարումն է բերում երկրորդային (հոգեբանական) հաճույքի: Ինչ որ չափով, հենց դրանք են մարդուն մարդ դարձնում:
Թմրա*մոլ*ները նորից երկրորդային հաճույքներն իջեցնում են անասնական մակարդակի: Թե ինչպես՝ չեմ հասկանում, ու չեմ էլ ուզում հասկանալ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, ներիր իհարկե, բայց հենց այդ կախվածությունների բավարարումն է բերում երկրորդային (հոգեբանական) հաճույքի: Ինչ որ չափով, հենց դրանք են մարդուն մարդ դարձնում:
> Թմրա*մոլ*ները նորից երկրորդային հաճույքներն իջեցնում են անասնական մակարդակի: Թե ինչպես՝ չեմ հասկանում, ու չեմ էլ ուզում հասկանալ:


Սոֆ, ես կարող եմ աննկարագրելի հաճույք ստանալ, ասենք, կարուսելով պտտվելուց, բայց եթե կարուսել չլինի, ու դրանից ինձ մոտ հիվանդագին երևույթներ առաջանան, ուրեմն դա հաստատ լուրջ խնդիր է, ու խնդիրը ոչ թե կարուսելի մեջ է, այլ իմ։ Ու դա հաստատ բնական վիճակ չի, էլի։ Ես սա չեմ ասում, որովհետև ինքս անառողջ կախվածություններ չունեմ։ Չէ, ունեմ, բայց ես գիտակցում եմ դրանց անառողջ լինելը ու չեմ համարում, թե դրանք են ինձ մարդ դարձնում։  :Wink:  Աստված չաներ՝ էդպես լիներ...

----------


## Jarre

> Այսինքն՞…՞





> Jarre, բայց ախր բոլորս կախվածություններ ունենք


Այսինքն՝ երևույթից զզվում եմ, բայց մարդկանցից՝ ոչ։  Այդ մարդիկ ինձ համար հավասար են նրանց ովքեր ունեն կախվածություն ուրիշ բաներից, օրինակ՝ ծխախոտից։

Ճիշտ է, տարբեր բաներից կախվածությունը չի կարելի ուսումնասիրել և դիտել որպես իրար համարժեք երևույթներ, բայց համենայն դեպս բոլոր կախվածությունների մեջ էլ կա մեկ ընդհանուր բան՝ մտային կախվածություն։

Ինձ համար ծխողի կախվածությունը ու թմրամոլի կախվածությունը այս կտրվածքով համարյ թե հավասարազոր են։  Այս պարագայում այդքան էլ էական չի կախվածության առարկան՝ գումարելիների փոփոխությունից արդյունքը չի փոխվում։  Ճիշտ է հետևանքները տարբեր են՝ թմրամոլների մոտ իրենց արածի հետևանքները շատ ավելի տեսանելի և արագ է լինում։  Նաև հասարակության համար ավելի վտանգավոր է, բայց սկզբունքորեն նույն մտային կախվածությունն ունեն մի բանից, ինչը քայքայում է թե իրենց և թե իրենց շրջապատի առողջությունը և կյանքը։

----------


## Rhayader

Ինձ թվում է, պետք է պարզպաեպես սովորել տարբերակել հոգեբանական ու ֆիզիկական կախվածությունները:

----------


## Adam

Ստաբիլ մարիխուաննա ծխող կախվածություն ունեցողի հանդեպ էնքան չեմ փոխի վերաբերմունքս, որքան էն թմրամոլից, եթե արդեն բանը հասելա ծակվելուն: (ստաբիլ) Մի տեսակ... չգիտեմ մարիխուաննա ծխողին չեմ կարողանում թմրամոլ անվանեմ չգիտեմ: Ճիշտ ա էդ էլ ա վատ, բայց... 
Իսկ թմրամոլությանը իհարկե դեմ եմ: Ինչքան էլ ներսումս չուզենամ, որ վերաբերմունքս փոխվի, մեկա փոխվում ա էլի... Շատ լավ եմ վերաբերվում նրանց, ովքեր նախկինում կախվածություն են ունեցել, բայց արդեն խելքի են եկել: էդ մարդկանց հանդեպ բացասական ոչ մի բան չունեմ: 
Իսկ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր զուտ հետաքրքրության համար մեկ էրկու անգամ նույնիսկ փորձել են, բայց հետո հրաժարվել, նույնպես ոչ մի վատ վերաբերմունք:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ստաբիլ մարիխուաննա ծխող կախվածություն ունեցողի հանդեպ էնքան չեմ փոխի վերաբերմունքս, որքան էն թմրամոլից, եթե արդեն բանը հասելա ծակվելուն: (ստաբիլ) Մի տեսակ... չգիտեմ մարիխուաննա ծխողին չեմ կարողանում թմրամոլ անվանեմ չգիտեմ: Ճիշտ ա էդ էլ ա վատ, բայց... 
> Իսկ թմրամոլությանը իհարկե դեմ եմ: Ինչքան էլ ներսումս չուզենամ, որ վերաբերմունքս փոխվի, մեկա փոխվում ա էլի... Շատ լավ եմ վերաբերվում նրանց, ովքեր նախկինում կախվածություն են ունեցել, բայց արդեն խելքի են եկել: էդ մարդկանց հանդեպ բացասական ոչ մի բան չունեմ: 
> Իսկ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր զուտ հետաքրքրության համար մեկ էրկու անգամ նույնիսկ փորձել են, բայց հետո հրաժարվել, նույնպես ոչ մի վատ վերաբերմունք:


Եթե ես մարդ տեսնեմ, որը ծակվում է, բայց թմրամոլ չի, չեմ կարծում, որ նա կլինի այս թեմայի քննարկման օբյեկտ:
Չմոռանանք, որ թեման թմրադեղերից հիվանդագին, արտակամային դեստրուկտիվ կախվածության մասին է:
Եթե մեկը մարիխուանայի համար գողություն է անում կամ մուրում է, լավագույն դեպքում, նա ոչ մի բանով լավ չի ծակվողից:

----------


## Adam

> Եթե ես մարդ տեսնեմ, որը ծակվում է, բայց թմրամոլ չի, չեմ կարծում, որ նա կլինի այս թեմայի քննարկման օբյեկտ:
> Չմոռանանք, որ թեման թմրադեղերից հիվանդագին, արտակամային դեստրուկտիվ կախվածության մասին է:
> Եթե մեկը մարիխուանայի համար գողություն է անում կամ մուրում է, լավագույն դեպքում, նա ոչ մի բանով լավ չի ծակվողից:


չէ, մուրալն ուրիշ ա: Իմ կարծիքով մարիխուաննայի համար մուրացողները շատ քիչ կլինեն, որտև եթե արդեն հասել ա էն պահը որ պետք ա մուրա, ապա կմուրա ոչ մարիխուաննայի համար: դա սկիզբն ա, ու դրան հարջորդում են լիքը ուրիշ անուններ:
Ու ընդհանրապես, «մոլի» թմրամոլության վերջը բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ մահն ա: 
Պրոֆեսիոնալ կարծիք չեմ կարող հայտնել, քանի որ տեղյակ չեմ կախվածության տեսակներից և այլն: Կարծիքս ընդհանուր  էր:

----------

Jarre (05.04.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Նախ, պարզաբանեմ, թե ինչ ասել է «կախվածություն» բառը բժշկագիտության մեջ: Նկատի ունեմ նեղ իմաստով: Հիվադությունների միջազգային դասակարգմամբ այս հիվանդություններն անվանվում են հետևյալ կերպ.
*«Հոգեկան և վարքային շեղումներ /խանգարումնր/ ???-ի գործածման հետևանքով, կախվածության համախտանիշ»,* եթե առկա է «կախվածություն» առանց բարդությունների և լուրջ հետևանքների: 
Այնպես որ՝ եկեք չշեղվենք: Թե չէ՝ կախվածություն բառն ունի բազմաթիվ այլ նշանակություններ:



> Մարկիզ, ստատիստիկան ցույց է տալիս, որ դրանցից զրկվելու դեպքում մարդը հաճախ ընդհուպ մինչև հերոինային կախվածության սիմպտոմներ է ցուցաբերում: Մարդուց է կախված:


Rhayader, ի՞նչ ստատիստիկա: Այդպիսի բան գոյություն չունի: :LOL: 



> զրկվելու դեպքում մարդը հաճախ ընդհուպ մինչև* հերոինային* կախվածության սիմպտոմներ է ցուցաբերում:


Այսինքն՝ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր որոշ ժամանակ լավ սնունդ չօգտագործելու, անհարմարավետ պայմաններում, վատ մարդկանց շրջապատում հայտնվելու դեպքում, ունենում են քթահոսություն, ռինիտ, քրտնարտադրության ուժգնացում, ցավեր ամբողջ մարմնով մեկ, անքնություն, սրտխառնոց, փսխում, ախորժակի իսպառ, բացակայություն, փորլուծություն, դող, ինչպես նաև՝ _ցանկացած գնով լավ մարդկանց շարջապատում հայտնվելու, լավ սնունդ հայթայթելու, հարմարավետ պայմաններ գտնելու անզուսպ, անհաղթահարելի պահանջ, ցանկություն:_  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մանրամասն և մատչելի այստեղ գրված է… :Smile: 



> *«Թմրամիջոցներից կախվածություն» ախտորոշումը*
> 
> «Թմրամիջոցներից կախվածություն» (drug dependence, зависимость) ախտորոշումը հաստատվում է նարկոլոգի կողմից, եթե որեւէ տեսակի թմրամիջոց չարաշահող անհատի մոտ վերջին 1 տարվա ընթացքում դրսեւորվում են Հիվանդությունների միջազգային 10-րդ դասակարգմամբ սահմանված 6 նշաններից առնվազն 3-ը: 
> 
> 1. Թմրամիջոց օգտագործելու հանդեպ անդիմադրելի հակում: 
> 
> 2. Թմրամիջոցը գործածելու հետ կապված վարքագծի ինքնահսկման դժվարություններ, որը վերաբերում է դրանց օգտագործմանը, գործածման դադարեցմանը կամ գործածվող քանակության ընտրությանը: 
> 
> 3. Ֆիզիոլոգիական զրկանքի վիճակ («լոմկա»), որն ի հայտ է գալիս, երբ դադարեցվում է թմրամիջոցի գործածումը կամ նվազեցվում դրա քանակը: Կամ էլ` նույն կամ ազդեցությամբ շատ մոտ թմրամիջոցների օգտագործում` զրկանքի համախտանիշը մեղմացնելու կամ կանխարգելելու համար (օրինակ, օփիոիդամոլը կարող է օգտագործել տրամալ՝ «լոմկայից» դուրս գալու համար): 
> ...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե ես մարդ տեսնեմ, որը* ծակվում է, բայց թմրամոլ չի*, չեմ կարծում, որ նա կլինի այս թեմայի քննարկման օբյեկտ:


Եթե տվյալ մարդը ներերակային ճանապարհով է գործածում թմրամիջոցներ, ապա համարյա հարյուր տոկոսով կարելի է համոզված լինել, որ նա ձեռք է բերել հիվանդություն: Ներերակային ճանապարհով գործածվող թմրամիջոցները «ծանր», շատ արագ «կախվածություն» առաջացնող նյութեր են:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ու ընդհանրապես, «մոլի» թմրամոլության վերջը բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ մահն ա:


Ադամ, պետք չէ այդպես ասել: Բոլորին էլ ունեն շանս… Եթե անգամ թմրամիջոցների չարաշահումը հնարավոր չէ դադարեցնել, եթե բոլոր փորձերը զուր են անցել, ապա հնարավորություն կա պահպանողական բուժման միջոցով այդ մարդկանց կյանքը դարձնել հնարավորինս անվտանգ ու նորմալ: :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

> Ինձ թվում է, պետք է պարզպաեպես սովորել տարբերակել հոգեբանական ու ֆիզիկական կախվածությունները:


Իսկ ո՞րն է հոգեբանական և ֆիզիկական կախվածության տարերությունը։  Ինչպե՞ս որոշել անհատի մոտ ֆիզիկական կախվածություն է, թե հոգեբանական։

----------


## Adam

> Ադամ, պետք չէ այդպես ասել: Բոլորին էլ ունեն շանս… Եթե անգամ թմրամիջոցների չարաշահումը հնարավոր չէ դադարեցնել, եթե բոլոր փորձերը զուր են անցել, ապա հնարավորություն կա պահպանողական բուժման միջոցով այդ մարդկանց կյանքը դարձնել հնարավորինս անվտանգ ու նորմալ:


Հասկանում եմ, բայց, համենայնդեպս ինձ ծանոթ բոլոր դեպքերը մահով են վերջացել.. չգիտեմ...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ ո՞րն է հոգեբանական և ֆիզիկական կախվածության տարերությունը։  Ինչպե՞ս որոշել անհատի մոտ ֆիզիկական կախվածություն է, թե հոգեբանական։


Հոգեբանական կախվածության առկայության դեպքում հոգեներգործուն նյութի գործման դադարեցմանը հաջորդող ախտանիշների մեջ բացակայում են ֆիզիկական ախտանիշները, այսինքն՝ տվյալ մարդը ունենում է «ներքին անհանգստություն», վախ, տագնապ, «լարվածություն», դիսկոմֆորտ, դիսֆորիա, տրամադրության ֆոնի իջեցում և վարքագծի այս ամենով պայմանավորված բազմաթիվ դրսևորումներ… Իհարկե, միևնույն ժամանակ լինում է նաև տվյալ նյութը գործածելու կոմպուլսիվ ցանկություն: 

Կարծում եմ, կարիք չկա հիշեցնելու, որ հոգեներգործուն նյութերից յուրաքանչյուր տեսակն ունի միայն իրեն հատուկ ախտանիշներ:

Ֆիզիկական կախվածությունը բնութագրվում է դադարեցմանը հաջորդող ֆիզիկական/ սոմատիկ, նյարդաբանական/ բնույթի ախտանիշներով: Սրանք խիստ տարբեր են լինում տարբեր նյութերի դեպքում: 
Օրինակ՝ ալկոհոլային զրկանքի համախտանիշի զարգացման դեպքում լինում է քնի խանգարում/անքնություն/, քրտնարտադրության ուժգնացում, ընդհանուր թուլություն, անուժություն, մարմնի, հատկապես՝ վերջույթների արտահայտված դող, գլխացավ, ախորժակի բացակայություն, հնարավոր է՝ այն բարդանա էպիլեպտանման ցնցումային նոպաներով, հոգեկան տարբեր խանգարումներով/ սպիտակ տենդ, ընկալման խանգարումներ, զառանցական մտքեր, հիշողության տարբեր խանգարումներ և այլն/: 

Մեկ այլ տարբերակիչ ասեմ. տարբերակում են ալկոհոլիզմի երեք ստադիաներ՝ 1-ին, 2-րդ, 3-րդ…/չնայած, ներկայիս միջազգային դասակարգման մեջ սրանք չեն նշվում/
Առաջին ստադիա ախտորոշվում էր, երբ հիվանդին ուներ միայն «հոգեբանական կախվածություն», երկրորդ՝ այն դեպքում, երբ արդեն «հոգեբանական կախվածությանը» գումարվում էր նաև «ֆիզիկական կախվածությունը»: 

Սա, իհարկե, ամենապարզ ու մատչելի բացատրությունն է, բայց նաև վերջում նշեմ, որ այս ամենն այնքան էլ միանշանակ չի, խիստ անհատական է, ինչպես նաև հոգեբանական և ֆիզիկական կախվածությունների «սահմանները» կարելի է ասել՝ խիստ «լղոզված է» և երբեմն իրարից տարանջատելը սխալ է: :Smile:

----------

REAL_ist (07.04.2009)

----------


## Sedulik

իմ կարծիքով թմրամոլ են դառնում էն մարդիկ,ովքեր չեն կարողանում կյանքի հետաքրքրությունը գտնել:Չեմ արդարացնում նրանց,ովքեր փորձում են դժվարությունները թմրամիջոցներով  հաղթահարել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> իմ կարծիքով թմրամոլ են դառնում էն մարդիկ,*ովքեր չեն կարողանում կյանքի հետաքրքրությունը գտնել*:





> Չեմ արդարացնում նրանց,*ովքեր փորձում են դժվարությունները թմրամիջոցներով  հաղթահարել:*


Սրանք հարկավոր է տարանջատել:  :Smile:  Ճիշտ ես, իհարկե, թմրամոլ դառնալու պատճառներից են:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Նորմալ...
Հա ինչ կա որ...
Ամեն մարդ թող ինքը որոշի... ուզում է թմրամոլ լինի, ուզում է գլուխը պատով տա...  :Tongue:

----------


## Rhayader

> Rhayader, ի՞նչ ստատիստիկա: Այդպիսի բան գոյություն չունի:
> 
> Այսինքն՝ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր որոշ ժամանակ լավ սնունդ չօգտագործելու, անհարմարավետ պայմաններում, վատ մարդկանց շրջապատում հայտնվելու դեպքում, ունենում են քթահոսություն, ռինիտ, *քրտնարտադրության ուժգնացում*, *ցավեր ամբողջ մարմնով մեկ*, *անքնություն*, *սրտխառնոց*, փսխում, *ախորժակի իսպառ, բացակայություն*, փորլուծություն, *դող*, ինչպես նաև՝ _ցանկացած գնով լավ մարդկանց շարջապատում հայտնվելու, լավ սնունդ հայթայթելու, հարմարավետ պայմաններ գտնելու անզուսպ, անհաղթահարելի պահանջ, ցանկություն:_


Իմ աչքի տակ գտնված գրեթե բոլոր մարդիկ ցուցաբերել են մգացրած ախտանիշները, երբ, պարզագույն դեպքում, հնարավորություն չեն ունեցել սեփական անկողնում քնել:
Բանակում ավելի լայն ուսումնասիրության հնարավորություն ունեցա, ու էլի արդյունքները նույնն էին:
Ստատիստիկա կա, պետք է այն հավաքել:
Վերջինը՝ մանիակալ ցանկություն «տաբուրետկեքից» (իրենց ինտելլեկտով այդ մակարդակի մարդկանցից) բացի 



> Եթե տվյալ մարդը ներերակային ճանապարհով է գործածում թմրամիջոցներ, ապա համարյա հարյուր տոկոսով կարելի է համոզված լինել, որ նա ձեռք է բերել հիվանդություն: Ներերակային ճանապարհով գործածվող թմրամիջոցները «ծանր», շատ արագ «կախվածություն» առաջացնող նյութեր են:


Թեորիապես, կարող է լինել մարդ, որը կախվածություն չի ձեռք բերի: Պրակտիկայի վրա՝ չգիտեմ:

----------


## Rhayader

> իմ կարծիքով թմրամոլ են դառնում էն մարդիկ,ովքեր չեն կարողանում կյանքի հետաքրքրությունը գտնել:Չեմ արդարացնում նրանց,ովքեր փորձում են դժվարությունները թմրամիջոցներով  հաղթահարել:


Էհ, հերթական չկայացած բարոյախոսը: :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Չեմ կարծում, որ մարդիկ թմրամոլ են դառնում հանուն քո հարգանքի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իմ աչքի տակ գտնված գրեթե բոլոր մարդիկ ցուցաբերել են մգացրած ախտանիշները, երբ, պարզագույն դեպքում, հնարավորություն չեն ունեցել սեփական անկողնում քնել:
> Բանակում ավելի լայն ուսումնասիրության հնարավորություն ունեցա, ու էլի արդյունքները նույնն էին:
> Ստատիստիկա կա, պետք է այն հավաքել:
> Վերջինը՝ մանիակալ ցանկություն «տաբուրետկեքից» (իրենց ինտելլեկտով այդ մակարդակի մարդկանցից) բացի


Rhayader, մեկ անգամ ևս կրկնում եմ՝ թմրամոլությունների, թունամոլությունների, ալկոհոլիզմի զարգացման հիմքում ընկած են լրջագույն, երբեմն անդառնալի նեյրոքիմիական փոփոխություններ գլխուղեղում: 

Իրավիճակից կախված մարդու մոտ հնարավոր են տրամադրության, ինքնազգացողության փոփոխություններ: Օրինակ՝ տհաճ, ոչ հաճելի մարդկանց շրջապատում հնարավոր է՝ տվյալ անհատի մոտ ի հայտ գա տրամադրության անկում, դիսֆորիա: Բայց դա ընդամենը իրավիճակային ռեակցիա է յուրաքանչյուրին բնորոշ: Իրավիճակի փոփոխության ժամանակ այդ ամենի մասին վատագույն դեպքում մնում են տհաճ հիշողությունները և վերջ: Ինչպես նաև՝ կրկին որոշակի իրավիճակներում հնարավոր է, որ մարդու քրտնարտադրությունն ավելանա, օրինակ՝ վախի, տագնապի ժամանակ: 

Շատ հաճախ ոչ սովորական իրավիճակներում մարդը պահվածքը լինում է ոչ ադեկվատ: Պարզագույն օրինակը՝ անծանոթ մարդկանց շրջապատում որևիցե խիստ շփվող անձի իրեն ոչ բնորոշ չափազանց պասիվ պահվածքն է: Կամ էլ՝ հենց քո բերած օրինակը, երբ մարդը չի կարողանում քնել ոչ իր անկողնում:
Երբ մարդուն որևիցե վատ, «շոկային» լուր են ասում, հանկարծակի գալով՝ նրա մոտ հնարավոր է առաջանալ գլխապտույտ, նողկանք, երբեմն փսխում և այլն:

Բայց ցավեր ամբողջ մարմնով երբևէ առանց «ֆիզիկական կամ սոմատիկ» պատճառի չի կարող առաջանալ: Եվ համոզված եմ, դու ինքդ էլ չես հավատում քո հայտարարությանը:

Ինչևէ, անցնեմ առաջ: Վերը նշված բոլոր երևույթները նորմալ են, բնորոշ են առողջ մարդկանց: Այդ ամենի հիմքում ընկած պատճառներն էլ են նյարդային ծագման, բայց դրանք ախտաբանական փոփոխություններ չեն: Ինչպես որ՝ ախտաբանական փոփոխություններ չեն մարդու օրգանիզմի աստիճանական ադապտացիան ցրտին, շոգին, օդի խոնավությանը, չորությանը, օդում թթվածնի նոսրությանը և այլն: Անվանել դրանք բժշկագիտորեն «կախվածության» հետևանք՝ սխալ է: 
Եվ խնդրում եմ՝ մի շեղվեք թեմայից:



> Թեորիապես, կարող է լինել մարդ, որը կախվածություն չի ձեռք բերի: Պրակտիկայի վրա՝ չգիտեմ:


Դե, գիտե՞ս, տեսականորեն ես կարող եմ ամեն օր ամուսնանալ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մոռանում եք, որ մենակ լուզերները չեն, որ դառնում են թմրամոլ...
Լիքը հաջողակ, հարուստ, կայացած մարդիկ կան, որ դառնում են թմրամոլ, ուղղակի այն պատճառով, որ արդեն ամեն ինչի հասել են ու նոր հետաքրքրություններ չունեն, փորձում են այդպես կյանքը հետաքրքրացնել
Կամ ուզում են ամեն ինչ փորձած լինեն, դա արդեն հաբռգածությունից ա գալիս  :Cool: 

Բայց կարծում եմ, մարդու բնավորությունը, խառնվածքը ևս նշանակություն ունեն
Օրինակ, կասեի, որ պրպտող, կյանքը տակնուվրա ուսումնասիրող, անհանգիստ, անինքնաբավ մարդիկ որոշ դեպքերում թմրանյութերում են գտնում իրենց հանգիստը
Այդպիսի մարդուն դժվար  թե ինչ-որ մեկը համոզի հետ կանգնել, մանավանդ եթե ուրիշ հետաքրքրություն, իմաստ կյանքում չի գտնում մարդը  :Sad:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Մոռանում եք, որ մենակ լուզերները չեն, որ դառնում են թմրամոլ...
> Լիքը հաջողակ, հարուստ, կայացած մարդիկ կան, որ դառնում են թմրամոլ, ուղղակի այն պատճառով, որ արդեն ամեն ինչի հասել են ու նոր հետաքրքրություններ չունեն, փորձում են այդպես կյանքը հետաքրքրացնել
> Կամ ուզում են ամեն ինչ փորձած լինեն, դա արդեն հաբռգածությունից ա գալիս 
> 
> Բայց կարծում եմ, մարդու *բնավորությունը, խառնվածքը ևս նշանակություն ունեն*
> Օրինակ, կասեի, որ պրպտող, կյանքը տակնուվրա ուսումնասիրող, անհանգիստ, անինքնաբավ մարդիկ որոշ դեպքերում թմրանյութերում են գտնում իրենց հանգիստը
> Այդպիսի մարդուն դժվար  թե ինչ-որ մեկը համոզի հետ կանգնել, մանավանդ եթե ուրիշ հետաքրքրություն, իմաստ կյանքում չի գտնում մարդը


Այո ամենատարբեր հնարավորությունների տեր մարդիկ կարող են դառնալ թմրամոլ և դրանից ոչ ոք ապահովագրված չէ, քանի որ մեր հասարակության մեջ ապրելով մարդիկ ցանկանալով փոփոխել, նորացնել իրենց կյանքը, հաճախ են սխալվում և փորձը դառնում է փորձանք,
Թմրամոլներին վերաբերվում եմ ինչպես հիվանդ մարդկանց, որոնք այպես, թե այնպես դառնալով այդպիսին, ստիպված ամեն բանի պատրաստ են իրենց համար թմրանյութ ձեռք բերելու համար...
Կարծում եմ այն մարդիկ կարող են ավելի շուտ դառնալ թմրամոլ, ովքեր իրենց լավ չեն ճանաչում և մոռանալով իրենց կյանքի առաքելության մասին, տրվում են փորձարկումներին, որոնք միշտ տարբեր հետևանքներ են ունենում տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ...

----------


## Rhayader

Մարկիզ, քո նշած նեյրոքիմիական փոփոխությունները, հիմնականում պայմանավորված նեյրոմեդիատորների արտադրման քիմիական ստիմուլյացիայով, ինչը թմրադեղի կիրառման պատճառ է, կարող են տեղի ունենալ  նաև խրոնիկական հոգեբանական գործոնների ազդեցության տակ:

Մասնավորապես, հոգեբան Էրիկ Բեռնը նշում է, որ ֆիզիկական կոնտակտի պակասը նույնիսկ կարող է բերել ուղեղի նեյրոնային հյուսվածքի դեգեներատիվ փոփոխությունների:

Ես ոչ բոլոր թմրադեղերի մասին կարող եմ խոսել, իհակե, որովհետև ոչ բոլորի գործողության մեխանիզմին եմ ծանոթ, բայց իմ իմացածների վերաբերյալ ասածս ճիշտ է:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մոռանում եք, որ մենակ լուզերները չեն, որ դառնում են թմրամոլ...
> Լիքը հաջողակ, հարուստ, կայացած մարդիկ կան, որ դառնում են թմրամոլ, ուղղակի այն պատճառով, որ արդեն ամեն ինչի հասել են ու նոր հետաքրքրություններ չունեն, փորձում են այդպես կյանքը հետաքրքրացնել
> Կամ ուզում են ամեն ինչ փորձած լինեն, դա արդեն հաբռգածությունից ա գալիս


Ճիշտ ես, Ֆրեյա ջան, հատկապես մեր երկրում թմրամոլների մեջ այդպիսի մարդկանց քանակը շատ է, ի տարբերություն ալկոհոլիզմի, որն առավել հատուկ է սոցիալապես անապահով մարդկանց:




> Բայց կարծում եմ, մարդու բնավորությունը, խառնվածքը ևս նշանակություն ունեն
> Օրինակ, կասեի, որ պրպտող, կյանքը տակնուվրա ուսումնասիրող, անհանգիստ, անինքնաբավ մարդիկ որոշ դեպքերում թմրանյութերում են գտնում իրենց հանգիստը
> *Այդպիսի մարդուն դժվար  թե ինչ-որ մեկը համոզի հետ կանգնել, մանավանդ եթե ուրիշ հետաքրքրություն, իմաստ կյանքում չի գտնում մարդը :*(


Ասեմ, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ես, սակայն այդ մարդկանց մեծ մասը գիտակցում և ցանկանում են ազատվել թմրամիջոցներից, սակայն «թմրամոլ»-ի խարանը նրանց ամեն քայլափոխի խանգարում է, հասարակության, իրենց նախկին ընկերների, բարեկամների, գործընկերների, հարազատների վերաբերմունքը նրանց ավելի է հուսահատեցնում, որի արդյունքում նրանց այլ ճանապարհ պարզապես չի մնում: Այս ամենը, ինչպես նաև պաթոլոգիկ հակումը, թմրամիջոցների չարաշահման հետևանքով անձի «իջեցումը» պատճառ են դառնում կրկին վերսկսել չարաշահումը: Փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ «թմրամոլություն» ախտորոշումն ունեցող մարդու ռեաբիլիտացիան բավականին դժվար, մեծ ջանքեր պահանջող և երկարատև պրոցես է, որին պետք է մասնակից դառնա ողջ հասարակությունը:
Մարդը, որն արդեն իր ունեցածը կորցրել է և իր նախկին ունեցածի գոնե մի փոքր մասը/լայն իմաստով/ վերականգնելու հույսի նշույլ անգամ չի տեսնում,  պատասխանատվության զգացում չի կրում ու պարզապես թքած ունի իր առողջության վրա:

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ, քո նշած նեյրոքիմիական փոփոխությունները, հիմնականում պայմանավորված նեյրոմեդիատորների արտադրման քիմիական ստիմուլյացիայով, ինչը թմրադեղի կիրառման պատճառ է, կարող են տեղի ունենալ  նաև խրոնիկական հոգեբանական գործոնների ազդեցության տակ:


Rhayader, այս հարցում մասամբ ճիշտ ես: Այդպես է առաջանում խաղամոլությունը/երևի ամենացայտուն օրինակն է/, բայց խաղամոլության «լոմկա»-ի  :Jpit: ժամանակ զարգանում են միայն հոգեբանական կախվածությանը բնորոշ երևույթներ: Ի դեպ, ներկայումս այս «մոլությունը» վերացնելու նպատակով շատ երկրներում կիրառում են նաև դեղորայքային բուժում:




> Մասնավորապես, հոգեբան Էրիկ Բեռնը նշում է, որ ֆիզիկական կոնտակտի պակասը նույնիսկ կարող է բերել ուղեղի նեյրոնային հյուսվածքի դեգեներատիվ փոփոխությունների:


Ճիշտն ասած, այնքան էլ պարզ չի, թե ինչ է նկատի ունեցել Էրիկը՝ վերը նշված միտքն արտահայտելիս, ու պարզ չէ նաև, թե որքանով է առնչվում այդ միտքը «թմրամոլություն» երևույթի հետ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ճիշտն ասած, այնքան էլ պարզ չի, թե ինչ է նկատի ունեցել Էրիկը՝ վերը նշված միտքն արտահայտելիս, ու պարզ չէ նաև, թե որքանով է առնչվում այդ միտքը «թմրամոլություն» երևույթի հետ:


Թմրամոլության օրինակ չի, պարզապես ցույց է տալիս, ինչքան սահուն է հոգեբանական ու ֆիզիկական սիմպտոմատիկ պաթոլոգիաների սահմանը:

Բերնը կոնկրետ օրինակներ էր բերել, նրանցից մեկը՝ մանկատներում կրծքային երեխաները, որոնք ֆիզիկական կոնտակտ ստանում էի միայն ներքնաշորերը փոխելիս: Որոշ ժամանակից հետո նրանք դադարում էին լացել, հետո հրաժարվում էին ուտելիքից ու վերջապես՝ մահանում: Հերձումը ցույց էր տալիս այդ երեխաների ուղեղային հյուսվածքի դեգեներատիվ փոփոխույթուններ: Միակ բանը, որից նրանք զրկված էին, ֆիզիկական կոնտակտն էր: Արդյունքները ստացվել են տարբեր անկախ մանկատներից ու օրինաչափ բնույթ են կրում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այո ամենատարբեր հնարավորությունների տեր մարդիկ կարող են դառնալ թմրամոլ և դրանից ոչ ոք ապահովագրված չէ, քանի որ մեր հասարակության մեջ ապրելով մարդիկ ցանկանալով փոփոխել, նորացնել իրենց կյանքը, հաճախ են սխալվում և փորձը դառնում է փորձանք,
> Թմրամոլներին վերաբերվում եմ ինչպես հիվանդ մարդկանց, որոնք այպես, թե այնպես դառնալով այդպիսին, ստիպված ամեն բանի պատրաստ են իրենց համար թմրանյութ ձեռք բերելու համար...
> *Կարծում եմ այն մարդիկ կարող են ավելի շուտ դառնալ թմրամոլ, ովքեր իրենց լավ չեն ճանաչում և մոռանալով իրենց կյանքի առաքելության մասին, տրվում են փորձարկումներին, որոնք միշտ տարբեր հետևանքներ են ունենում տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ*...


Բայց իմ գրառումը լրիվ հակառակն էր ասում  :Smile: 
Մարդ կարող է իրեն շատ լավ ճանաչել ու իրեն ճանաչելով հասկանալ, որ այլևս ոչինչ չունի կյանքում հասնելու կամ կորցնելու, ամեն ինչի հասել է, ամեն ինչ, ինչ ուզում էր ունի, որոշի իրեն նվիրել թմրադեղերին...
Ու պարտադիր չի, որ մարդը հիվանդ լինի /հոգեկան հիվանդ կամ էլ ապուշի մեկը/

Կներես, Նարինֆինիտի ջան, մեկ էլ մի բան հետաքրքիր ինձ քո գրառման մեջ. դու գիտես, թե որն է կյանքի առաքինությունը? /առաքինությունը- միսիան է, չէ? /
Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ասեմ, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ես, սակայն այդ մարդկանց մեծ մասը գիտակցում և ցանկանում են ազատվել թմրամիջոցներից, սակայն «թմրամոլ»-ի խարանը նրանց ամեն քայլափոխի խանգարում է, հասարակության, իրենց նախկին ընկերների, բարեկամների, գործընկերների, հարազատների վերաբերմունքը նրանց ավելի է հուսահատեցնում, որի արդյունքում նրանց այլ ճանապարհ պարզապես չի մնում: Այս ամենը, ինչպես նաև պաթոլոգիկ հակումը, թմրամիջոցների չարաշահման հետևանքով անձի «իջեցումը» պատճառ են դառնում կրկին վերսկսել չարաշահումը: Փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ «թմրամոլություն» ախտորոշումն ունեցող մարդու ռեաբիլիտացիան բավականին դժվար, մեծ ջանքեր պահանջող և երկարատև պրոցես է, որին պետք է մասնակից դառնա ողջ հասարակությունը:
> Մարդը, որն արդեն իր ունեցածը կորցրել է և իր նախկին ունեցածի գոնե մի փոքր մասը/լայն իմաստով/ վերականգնելու հույսի նշույլ անգամ չի տեսնում,  պատասխանատվության զգացում չի կրում ու պարզապես թքած ունի իր առողջության վրա:


Համաձայն եմ... հավանաբար, եթե մարդը գիտակցաբար որոշում է թմրամոլ դառնալ, ինքն էլ է գիտակցում, որ երկար չի ձգի այդպես, ինչ-որ տեղ` ինքնասպանություն է գործում, միայն թե ավեի դանդաղ...
Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ ուղեղի վրա անվերադարձելի ազդեցություն են ունենում թմրանյութերը, նույնիսկ շատ ցանկանալու դեպքում էլ արդեն նույն մարդը չի դառնա...  :Sad: 

հ.գ. ճիշտ է արդյոք, որ մարդ կարող է թմրամոլ դառնալ, եթե ասենք որևէ ծանր մարմնական վնասվածք է ստանում /ասենք` դժբախտ պատահարում/ ու հետո առանց ցավազրկողների չի կարողանում, սովորում է դրանց ու քիչ-քիչ թմրամոլ է դառնում?

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Թմրամոլության օրինակ չի, պարզապես ցույց է տալիս, ինչքան սահուն է հոգեբանական ու ֆիզիկական սիմպտոմատիկ պաթոլոգիաների սահմանը:


Ճիշտ է: Այս թեմայում մեկ անգամ արդեն ասել եմ, որ շատ դեպքերում նման սահմանազատում անցկացնելը սխալ է: Այս մոտեցումն է ընկած ներկայումս հիվանդությունների միջազգային դասակարգման հիմքում: Այսինքն, երբ արդեն մարդը տառապում է որևէ նյութից կախվածությամբ, ախտորոշվում է ընդհանուր մեկ արտահայտությամբ «կախվածության համախտանիշ»: Ստադիաների, փուլերի ըստ հոգեբանական ու ֆիզիկական ախտանիշների առկայության չի բաժանվում: Ալկոհոլիզմի օրինակն այս թեմայում գրել եմ:

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010), Rhayader (08.04.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> հ.գ. ճիշտ է արդյոք, որ մարդ կարող է թմրամոլ դառնալ, եթե ասենք որևէ ծանր մարմնական վնասվածք է ստանում /ասենք` դժբախտ պատահարում/ ու հետո առանց ցավազրկողների չի կարողանում, սովորում է դրանց ու քիչ-քիչ թմրամոլ է դառնում?


Հնարավոր է և հայտնի են այդպիսի դեպքեր: Նման մասսայական դեպքեր եղել են անցյալում, երբ բուժական նպատակով օգտագործված դեղորայքը, արդյունքում առաջացրել է կախվածություն: Այդ ցավազրկողները հիմնական մասը քնաբեր կակաչից ստացվող նյութեր են, ինչպես նաև՝ դրանց արհեստական նմանակները: Բոլորը մտնում են այսպես կոչված «ծանր» թմրամիջոցների ցուցակի մեջ: Ներկայումս նման դեպքեր շատ քիչ են լինում: Շատ զգույշ են բժիշկները: 
Ամենավառ օրինակը երևի հերոինի օրինակն է: Հերոինը որոշ ժամանակ եղել է անգամ ազատ վաճառքում: Պատերազմների ժամանակ այն բավականին օգտակար է եղել և լայնորեն կիրառվել է վիրավորներին ցավազրկելու համար, սակայն որոշ ժամանակ անց նկատել են, որ այդ նույն վիրավորները արդեն չեն կարող ապրել առանց հերոինի: Ի դեպ, գրեթե բոլոր առավել հայտնի թմրամիջոցներն էլ ժամանակին ազատ կիրառություն են ունեցել բժշկության մեջ, կենցաղում, ծիսակատարությունների ժամանակ և այլն:

Ահա՝ Բայեր հայտնի դեղագործական ֆիրմայի անցյալի գովազդային վահանակը, որտեղ մարդուն ոչնչացնող հերոինը ներկայացված է ասպիրինի հետ մեկ շարքում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժողովուրդ, մի կարևոր հարց ունեմ բոլորիդ: Գաղնիք չէ, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք գործածելով թմրամիջոցներ՝ շարունակում են աշխատել բազմաթիվ մասնագիտություններով: Հիմա՝ հարց: Արժե՞ արդյոք թմրամիջոցների չարաշահման հայտնաբերմանն ուղղված աշխատանքներ իրականացնել՝ հասարակության համար առավել «կարևոր» մասնագիտությունների տեր մարդկանց նկատմամբ: Եվ եթե՝ այո, ապա ո՞ր մասնագիտությունների տեր մարդկանց ու ո՞ր հիմնարկություններում, կազմակերպություններում աշխատողների նկատմամբ է անհրաժեշտ սահմանել հսկողություն՝ տվյալ անձանց օրգանիզմի պարտադիր պարբերաբար կատարվող հետազոտություններով, որոնք կհայտնաբերեն տվյալ մարդը թմրամիջոցեր գործածու՞մ է, թե՞ ոչ:

Հա, ու մի քիչ ակտիվ եղեք:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իրավապահ-դատական մարմիններ, դիվանագետներ, բժիշկներ, մանկավարժներ...

----------


## cold skin

Երկար մտածում էի գրել, թե… Գրում եմ :Smile: 
Ուրեմն ես մի քանի տարի ապրել եմ մի մարդու հետ /հարազատ/, որ տառապում էր և՛ ալկոհոլիզմով, և՛ թմրամոլությամբ /հաշիշամոլ/, ու դիմեդռոլ էր խմում, որ գիշերները կարողանար քներ: Չգիտեի, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է մարդուն էս դեպքում օգնել: Կողքից լուռ հետևում էի/ ողորմելի էի/, տեսնում էի ընտաանիքի մյուս անդամների անհանգստությունը, արցունքները: Մի օր շնչարգելություն ա/չգիտեմ ճի՞շտ եմ ասում էս բառը/ սկսվում մոտը, ու կանչում ենք շտապ օգնություն, փրկում են կարճ ասած և անալիզների պատասխանն ենք ստանում՝ երիկամները ազոտ են արտադրում:
Ու քանի որ երևի էդ գիտակցումը, որ կյանքը կործանվում է, ու հետո բժիշկների դեղտոմսերը որոշակի դիետաները, ծխելու, խմելու խստիվ արգելումը, բերում են նրան, որ նա միանգամից կտրականապես սկսում է հրաժարվել "վատ կերակրից":
Հիմա ո՜նց եմ զարմանում, թե այդ ինչպե՞ս, Երևի ի՜նչ զոհողություններով է կարողացել հրաժարվել: Դրանից հետո էլ այդ թեմայով չեմ խոսացել հետը: Հիմա գլխավոր խոսակցության թեման երիկամներն են :Sad: 
Չգիտեմ, մի օր կպատմի երևի ո՜նց կարողացավ հաղթահարել և ինչո՞ւ էր սկսել թունավորել կյանքը:

Հ.Գ Հիմա դեմի գույնն էլ "մարդկային ա", առաջ դեղին էր, չէ ավելի շուտ մի տեսակ սև:

----------

Kita (09.04.2009), xaladilnick (25.03.2013), Մարկիզ (09.04.2009), Ուլուանա (09.04.2009), Չիպ (18.04.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իրավապահ-դատական մարմիններ, դիվանագետներ, բժիշկներ, մանկավարժներ...


Հայկ ջան, նշածդ մարդկանց քանակը մեծաթիվ է, իսկ այդ հետազոտությունները բավականին բարդ և ժամանակ պահանջող են: Հասկանում եմ գրածդ մասնագիտությունների կարևորությունները, բայց փորձիր, խնդրում եմ, մի քիչ կոնկրետացնել և առաջնայինը երկրորդայինից տարանջատել: :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ ջան, նշածդ մարդկանց քանակը մեծաթիվ է, իսկ այդ հետազոտությունները բավականին բարդ և ժամանակ պահանջող են: Հասկանում եմ գրածդ մասնագիտությունների կարևորությունները, բայց փորձիր, խնդրում եմ, մի քիչ կոնկրետացնել և առաջնայինը երկրորդայինից տարանջատել:


*Մարկիզ* ջան, հեռախոսով էի գրում, էդքան կարողացա  :Jpit: : Իսկ ընդհանրապես՝ կարելի է գոնե որոշ՝ բարձր ու պատասխանատու պաշտոնների համար սահմանել պարտադիր ստուգումներ (հասկանում եմ, իհարկե, որ մարդիկ Հայաստանում բարձր պաշտոնների են ձգտում հենց ստուգումներից խուսափելու համար, բայց դա ուրիշ հեքիաթից է): Ասենք՝ դատավորները, նախարար-փոխնախարարները, ոստիկանության՝ թմրամոլության դեմ պայքարի աշխատակիցները (իրենք՝ հատկապես  :Smile:  ), վիրահատող բժիշկները, դեսպաններն ու դեսպանորդները (երկրի դեմք են, ինչքան չլինի): Չնայած՝ տեսականորեն պետք է ստուգվեն առաջին հերթին այն մարդիկ, որոնց ոչ սթափ աշխատանքային վիճակը կարող է հանգեցնել այլ մարդկանց վնասվածքներին, հիվանդությանը կամ մահվանը: Բժիշկները, վարորդները, շինարարական տեխնիկայի հետ աշխատողները, օդաչուները, որոշ զինվորականներ... Ամեն դեպքում՝ շատ բարդ հարց է: Ու ամենաառաջին դժվարությունը նման ստուգումներ կազմակերպելն է: Որովհետև դրանք նախ պիտի լինեն, կարծում եմ, գաղտնի, և ապա՝ պարտադրված բարձր կառավարական մակարդակից, ինչն իրատեսական չէ:

----------

Kita (09.04.2009), Մարկիզ (10.04.2009), Ուլուանա (09.04.2009)

----------


## Narinfinity

> Բայց իմ գրառումը լրիվ հակառակն էր ասում 
> Մարդ կարող է իրեն շատ լավ ճանաչել ու իրեն ճանաչելով հասկանալ, որ այլևս ոչինչ չունի կյանքում հասնելու կամ կորցնելու, ամեն ինչի հասել է, ամեն ինչ, ինչ ուզում էր ունի, որոշի իրեն նվիրել թմրադեղերին...
> Ու պարտադիր չի, որ մարդը հիվանդ լինի /հոգեկան հիվանդ կամ էլ ապուշի մեկը/
> 
> Կներես, Նարինֆինիտի ջան, մեկ էլ մի բան հետաքրքիր ինձ քո գրառման մեջ. դու գիտես, թե որն է կյանքի *առաքինությունը? /առաքինությունը*- միսիան է, չէ? /
> Շնորհակալություն


Ես իրականում գրել եմ առաքելությունը, որը այո "միսսիան" է, իմ կարծիքով կյանքում առաքելությունը դա միայն բարին արարելն ու ստեղծելն է, երբ լավ գործով, մաքուր խղճով օգնում ես բոլորին, ով դրա կարիքն ունի և արդար է, որ օգնության շնորհիվ գոնե մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը ապրի երջանիկ կյանքով... օգնում ենք և մեզ էլ են շնորհակալ... իսկ այդ դեպքում ապրում ես թեթև, մաքուր խղճով...

----------


## Artgeo

*ՄԵՐ ԹՄՐԱՄՈԼՆԵՐԸ ՔԻՉ ԵՆ*

Բայց մտահոգվելու տեղիք, այնուամենայնիվ, կա



Օրերս Ծաղկաձորում կայացավ «Թմրամիջոցների գործածման առաջնային կանխարգելումը ԶԼՄ-ների միջոցով» դասընթաց, որն իրականացվեց ՄԱԶԾ կողմից եւ ԵՄ ֆինանսավորմամբ: Դա Հարավային Կովկասում Թմրամիջոցների հակազդման ծրագրի (ՀԿԹՀԾ) 5-րդ փուլն էր: Այս ծրագիրն ընթանում է ե՛ւ Հայաստանում, ե՛ւ Ադրբեջանում: Արդեն պատրաստ է Թմրամիջոցների վերաբերյալ 2008թ. ազգային զեկույցը, որն ամփոփում է 2007-ի տվյալները:

Հայաստանի ծրագրի ղեկավար Գրիգորի Մալինցյանը հայտնեց, որ 2009-2012 թթ. ՀՀ-ում թմրամոլության եւ թմրամիջոցների ապօրինի շրջանառության դեմ պայքարի ազգային ծրագիրը ՀՀ արդարադատության նախարարության կողմից դրվել է շրջանառության մեջ: Թմրամիջոցներին առնչվող համաճարակաբանության եւ տեղեկատվական համակարգի հարցերով ազգային փորձագետ Արթուր Պոտոսյանն էլ մտահոգություն հայտնեց, որ եթե հայ-թուրքական սահմանը բացվի՝ թմրամոլության նոր ալիք կսկսվի, ինչին պիտի Հայաստանը պատրաստ լինի հակազդելու. մանավանդ՝ տարածաշրջանում վիճակն ավելի վատ է, քան մեր երկրում:

Նշենք, որ բնակչության շրջանում թմրամիջոցների, ալկոհոլի եւ ծխախոտի տարածվածության վերջին հետազոտությունը Հայաստանում իրականացվել է 4 տարի առաջ, մասնակցել է 3892 բնակիչ: «Երբեւէ գործածե՞լ եք թմրամիջոցներ» եւ «Արդյոք ձեր շրջապատում կա՞ն մարդիկ, ովքեր թմրամիջոց են օգտագործում» հարցերից առաջինին աննշան թվով դրական պատասխան է ստացվել: Մինչդեռ այլ հարցերի շնորհիվ պարզվել է, որ համեմատաբար բարձր է այն հետազոտվածների տոկոսը, ովքեր ճանաչում են կանեփից ստացված թմրամիջոց գործածող անձանց (5,4%)՝ ի համեմատ 0,9%-ի՝ կոկաին գործածող անձանց դեպքում եւ 0,6%-ի՝ հերոին գործածող անձանց դեպքում (գործածել է նաեւ մարիխուանա, 0,9%-ը՝ այլ թմրամիջոցներ, 17,1%-ը՝ ինհալանտ միջոցներ, իսկ 0,4%-ն ալկոհոլը զուգակցել է դեղահաբերի հետ):

2007թ. ՀՀ-ում իրականացվել է դպրոցականների առողջության վարքագծի ուսումնասիրություն 60 հանրակրթական դպրոցներում, հարցմանը մասնակցել է 12-17 տարեկան 1206 դպրոցական:

Հարցվողների 2,4%-ը երբեւէ գործածել է որեւէ տեսակի թմրամիջոց: Նրանցից 0,9%-ը եղել են աղջիկներ, 4,9%-ը՝ տղաներ: Տղաների 10%-ը եւ աղջիկների 20%-ը հրաժարվել են լրացնել հարցաթերթը, ինչը կարող է նշանակել, որ նրանք վախեցել կամ ամաչել են խոստովանել:

Բարեբախտաբար, Հայաստանը դեռահասների կողմից թմրամիջոցների գործածման առումով հարաբերականորեն ավելի բարվոք վիճակում է, քան եվրոպական երկրները: 2007 թ. նարկոլոգիական կլինիկայի էլեկտրոնային տվյալների բազայում գրանցվել է 83 թմրամիջոց գործածող հիվանդի տվյալներ (1 կին եւ 82 տղամարդ), մինչդեռ պաշտոնական տվյալների համաձայն, 2007 թ. 122 հիվանդ է բուժում ստացել, որոնցից 79-ը՝ առաջին անգամ: Բուժում ստացած հիվանդների միջին տարիքն է 35-ը: Նրանց մեծամասնությունը (53,0%) որպես հիմնական թմրամիջոց նշել է «չերնյաշկան»:

Ծաղկաձորյան միջոցառման մասնակիցները փաստեցին, որ ներկայումս Իրանում կա շուրջ 2 մլն ներարկային թմրամիջոց գործածող, Վրաստանում՝ 25-30 հազար, Ադրբեջանում՝ 130 հազար, Առողջապաhության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության տվյալներով Հայաստանում կա 7-13 հազար ներարկային թմրամիջոց օգտագործող: Խոսք գնաց նաեւ այն մասին, թե ինչպես են 2005թ. Հայաստան ներմուծվել սրվակներով թմրամիջոցներ, այնպիսիք, որոնք ծանոթ չեն եղել «տեղական» թմրամոլներին, ու վերջիններս, ճիշտ չհաշվարկելով «դոզան», մահացել են: Ասվեց նաեւ, որ նման մահերը սովորաբար «գրվում» են ինֆարկտ-ինսուլտի անվան տակ եւ երբեք չի գործածվում գերդոզավորում եզրույթը:

Հայաստանի բժիշկ-գիտնականների ասոցիացիայի նախագահ Ալեքսանդր Տեր-Հովակիմյանը կարծիք հայտնեց, որ երբեմն «կանչող» անուններով որոշ ակումբներ գուցե թե երիտասարդների շրջանում կասկածելի հաճույքների հեռանկարներ են «խոստանում»: Զրուցեցինք դրանցից երկուսի՝ «Էքստազիի» եւ «Ամստերդամի» ներկայացուցիչների հետ: «Առավոտի» դիտարկմանը, որ ակումբի անունը ասոցացվում է թմրամիջոցի եւ դրա օգտագործումից բխող «հետեւանքների» հետ, «Էքստազի» ակումբի բարմեն Սամվելը չհամաձայնեց. «էքստազի նշանակում է անհայտ հաճույք... Մենք ոչ մի վատ բան նկատի չունենք, որովհետեւ դիսկոտեկ ենք ու կարաոկե...»:

«Ամստերդամ» ակումբի մենեջեր Ռիման էլ նշեց, որ ակումբի անունը պայմանավորված է սեփականատերերից մեկի՝ Ամստերդամի քաղաքացի լինելով: «Ճիշտ է, մեր մատուցողների հագուստների վրա մարիխուանայի նշան կա, բայց տակը գրված է, որ չունենք»,- հավելեց նա:

ԳՈՀԱՐ ՀԱԿՈԲՅԱՆ

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010), Մարկիզ (26.05.2009), Ուլուանա (26.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք թմրամոլների *փոխարինող* բուժման մասին: 
Մի փոքր մանրամասնեմ. փոխարինող բուժումը ափիոնային ծանր կախվածություն ունեցող հիվանդներին մասնագիտացված բուժհաստատությունների կողմից ափիոնային ընկալիչների ագոնիստ հանդիսացող դեղամիջոցների նշանակումն է: Դեղամիջոցները իրենցից ներկայացնում են նարկոտիկ անալգետիկներ, սակայն ավելի երկարատև ազդեցության: Կիրառվում են միայն տվյալ հիվանդին համապատասխանեցված դեղաչափերով, ունակ չեն առաջացնելու էյֆորիա, ընդամենը ճնշում են հիվանդի կողմից թմրամիջոց գործածելու ցանկությունը:
Բուժումը տրամադրում են այն հիվանդներին, ովքեր չեն կարողանում առանց թմրամիջոցների  այլևս նորմալ ապրել, ունեն առողջական, սոցիալական, հոգեկան լուրջ խնդիրներ:
Այսպիսով՝ հիվանդը ստանում է իր դեղորայքը, զերծ է մնում փողոցային թմրամիջոցներից, հերթական անգամ ամեն գնով փող հայթայթելու անհրաժեշտությունից, կարգավորվում է նրա կյանքը ընտանիքում, աշխատանքում, վերանում են խնդիրները իրավապահ մարմինների հետ, զերծ է մնում ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդություններից և այլն… 


Շատ հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքը: :Smile:

----------

Jarre (15.07.2009), KiLa (01.06.2010), Kuk (15.07.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Շատ հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքը:


Հետաքրքիր մեթոդի մասին ես գրել, Մարկիզ ջան։
Իմ կարծիքով իսկական բուժումը այն կլինի, եթե ամբողջությամբ վերացնեն կախվածությունը։ Իսկ եթե ես ճիշտ հասկացա, դա այնքան էլ բուժում չէ։
Ինձ թվում է, որ հոգեբանական օգնությունը այդ հարցում պակաս կարևոր չէ։

ՀԳ. Շնորհակալություն գրառմանդ համար, նոր մեթոդի մասին էլ իմացա

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հետաքրքիր մեթոդի մասին ես գրել, Մարկիզ ջան։
> Իմ կարծիքով իսկական բուժումը այն կլինի, եթե ամբողջությամբ վերացնեն կախվածությունը։ Իսկ եթե ես ճիշտ հասկացա, դա այնքան էլ բուժում չէ։
> Ինձ թվում է, որ հոգեբանական օգնությունը այդ հարցում պակաս կարևոր չէ։
> 
> ՀԳ. Շնորհակալություն գրառմանդ համար, նոր մեթոդի մասին էլ իմացա


Jarre ջան, ափիոնային կախվածությունը խրոնիկական հիվանդություն է, ինչպես շաքարային դիաբետը, հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդությունը և այլն: Եվ ինչպես ցանկացած խրոնիկական հիվանդության, այնպես էլ ափիոնային կախվածության դեպքում «հիվանդի առողջացում» հնարավոր չէ: Լավագույն դեպքում՝ լավացում- ռեմիսիա, որին հաճախ հաջորդում են ռեցիդիվները (սրացումները): 
Կան հիվանդներ, որոնց դեպքում ռեմիսիաներ տարբեր օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով խիստ կարճատև են կամ ընդհանրապես չեն լինում: Խոսքը գնում է հենց նման հիվանդների մասին, ով արդեն բազմիցս ապացուցել է, որ առանց թմրամիջոցների չի կարող այլևս:

----------


## Manya

Ես թմրամոլների նկատմամբ տածում եմ վախ ու իրանցից սպասում եմ
ամեն ինչ: Նրանք ընդունակ են ամեն ինչի միայն թե դոզան ստանան: Ես նկատել եմ
որ մեծամասամբ թմրամոլ դառնում են ովքեր որ գրպանի պարունակությունը
այնքան շատ է որ չեն մտածում հետագայի մասին թեև նրանք էլ մեղք չունեն:
Այդ թույնը ովքեր վաճառում են նրանք շատ լավ էլ տեղյակ են ում են վաճառում:

----------

dvgray (16.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ես թմրամոլների նկատմամբ տածում եմ վախ ու իրանցից սպասում եմ
> ամեն ինչ: Նրանք ընդունակ են ամեն ինչի միայն թե դոզան ստանան: Ես նկատել եմ
> որ մեծամասամբ թմրամոլ դառնում են ովքեր որ գրպանի պարունակությունը
> այնքան շատ է որ չեն մտածում հետագայի մասին թեև նրանք էլ մեղք չունեն:
> Այդ թույնը ովքեր վաճառում են նրանք շատ լավ էլ տեղյակ են ում են վաճառում:


լրիվ համաձայն եմ: ու պրակտիկորեն մարդ որ դառնում է ռեգուլյար թմրամոլ, հազարից մեկն է կարողանում դուրս գալ այդ հրեշի ճանկերից  :Sad:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ես նկատել եմ
> որ մեծամասամբ թմրամոլ դառնում են ովքեր որ գրպանի պարունակությունը
> այնքան շատ է որ չեն մտածում հետագայի մասին թեև նրանք էլ մեղք չունեն:


Ուղղակի նման մարդիք, իրենց պատկերացմամբ, արդեն հասցրել են զգալ կյանքի բոլոր հաճույքները,"հոգնել էն միանման կյանքից", նոր էմոցիաների, նոր հաճույքների ու զգացողույունների պահանջն է դրթում նրանց, առավել եվս երբ որ նրանք գումարի հետ կապված պրոբլեմներ չունեն... 
կարծելով որ դա էլ փորձելով, ու դրանից նույնպես հոգնելով` կհրաժարվեն` փորձում են... բայց այս դեպքում արդեն ` հավերժ դառնում են այդ "նոր հաճույքի" գերին...

----------


## dvgray

> Ուղղակի նման մարդիք, իրենց պատկերացմամբ, արդեն հասցրել են զգալ կյանքի բոլոր հաճույքները,"հոգնել էն միանման կյանքից", նոր էմոցիաների, նոր հաճույքների ու զգացողույունների պահանջն է դրթում նրանց, առավել եվս երբ որ նրանք գումարի հետ կապված պրոբլեմներ չունեն... 
> կարծելով որ դա էլ փորձելով, ու դրանից նույնպես հոգնելով` կհրաժարվեն` փորձում են... բայց այս դեպքում արդեն ` հավերժ դառնում են այդ "նոր հաճույքի" գերին...


գիտես՞
ամեն դեպքում չի որ այդպես է:
հիմնականում փող ունեցողներին քաշում են այդ թակարդի մեջ: մանավանդ Հայաստանում, քանի որ թմրանյութ առնլ կարելի է հիմնականում միայն նադյոժնի միջնորդի միջոցով, որն էլ հանդես է գալիս փողատերին թակարդ կոխելու առաջին գծում

----------


## Ungrateful

> գիտես՞
> ամեն դեպքում չի որ այդպես է:
> հիմնականում փող ունեցողներին քաշում են այդ թակարդի մեջ: մանավանդ Հայաստանում, քանի որ թմրանյութ առնլ կարելի է հիմնականում միայն նադյոժնի միջնորդի միջոցով, որն էլ հանդես է գալիս փողատերին թակարդ կոխելու առաջին գծում


Ճիշտ ես, քո բերված օրինակը ` ավելի շատ է հանդիպում քան իմը... բայց հիմնական պատճառները այդ 2-ն են...

դրա համար` նման դեպքերում չհայտնվելու համար, պետք է ունենալ - քիչ փող /  :Jpit:  / ու մեծ կամքի ուժ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ճիշտ ես, քո բերված օրինակը ` ավելի շատ է հանդիպում քան իմը... բայց հիմնական պատճառները այդ 2-ն են...
> 
> դրա համար` նման դեպքերում չհայտնվելու համար, պետք է ունենալ - քիչ փող /  / ու մեծ կամքի ուժ


 :Jpit:  
ու աշխատել հեռու մնալ այդպիսի խմբերից:

----------


## Ungrateful

> ու աշխատել հեռու մնալ այդպիսի խմբերից:


Ավելի լավ է գտնել ինչ որ մի Հոբբի, գումարը վատնել դրա վրա / :Jpit: / և ուղղակի կլանվել նրա մեջ... գտնել այդ հոբբիի հանդեպ քո սերը կիսող շրջապատ :Smile: 
օրինակ լուսանկարչությունը... :Smile:  ինձ օգնում է, զերծ է պահում շատ բաներից, ներվային վիճակներից, դեպրեսսիաներից, մեկ մեկ էլ ծխելուց  :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

> Ավելի լավ է գտնել ինչ որ մի Հոբբի, գումարը վատնել դրա վրա // և ուղղակի կլանվել նրա մեջ... գտնել այդ հոբբիի հանդեպ քո սերը կիսող շրջապատ
> օրինակ լուսանկարչությունը... ինձ օգնում է, զերծ է պահում շատ բաներից, ներվային վիճակներից, դեպրեսսիաներից, մեկ մեկ էլ ծխելուց


 :Hands Up:  լավ ես ասում
ավելացնեմ, որ այդ ճանապարհով գնում են էսպես ասած "շատին ձգտող" մարդիկ, որոնք դա անում են անհիմք տեղը, ու իրենց աբսուրդ իբր թէ "պահանջմունքային" պակասությունը ձեռք գցելու համար ձեռքը գցում նարկոտիկների դաշտ: 
օրինակ ժամանակակից սպորտսմենները: նրանք ամենաուժեղ նարկամաններն են հաճախ:

----------


## Ungrateful

> լավ ես ասում
> ավելացնեմ, որ այդ ճանապարհով գնում են էսպես ասած "շատին ձգտող" մարդիկ, որոնք դա անում են անհիմք տեղը, ու իրենց աբսուրդ իբր թէ "պահանջմունքային" պակասությունը ձեռք գցելու համար ձեռքը գցում նարկոտիկների դաշտ: 
> օրինակ ժամանակակից սպորտսմենները: նրանք ամենաուժեղ նարկամաններն են հաճախ:


քո ասած "սպորտսմեններին" /չակերտների մեջ կվերցնեմ/ չեմ կարող  սպորտսմեն համարել, ես դա չեմ հասկանում...զբաղվել սպորտով, և միառժամանակ ծխել, կամ ավելի վատ` նարկոման լինել - դա ինքնախաբեություն է /դրա համար էլ, ես սպորտով չեմ զբաղվում :Blush:   :Jpit: /
բայց կա եվս մի վարկած, դա "ախպերության"/ :Jpit: / վարկածն է...
"ոնց կլնի աԲե? ախպերությունը ուռում ա/ուռելը դեռ հեչ/ կամ  ծաԳվում ա, ես ոնց կարամ չծաԳվեմ? ախպերները ինչ կմտածեն?" 

Հ.Գ. նկատի ունեմ այդ դեպքը երբ որ նարկոման աղպերությունը ՉԻ ստիպում տվյալ մարդուն ծակվել.../նույնիստ եղել էն դերքեր, որ փորձել էն զերծ պահել`դեռ այդ հիվանդությամբ չվարաքված "ախպորը"

----------


## RomanAni

Նրանք ունեն կաղվածություն թմրանյութից մեկ անգամ օգտագործելուց հետո ընկնում են թմրանյութի ազդեցության տակ ուստի նրանք ունեն մեր օգնության կարիք որպեսզի թողեն ետ  ախբը  որ օգտագործում են ,  նրանք մենակ իրենց են ցավ պատժառում լինելով թմրանյութի ազդեցության տակ  հարազատներին էլ տանջելով նրանց հետ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք թմրամոլների *փոխարինող* բուժման մասին: 
> Մի փոքր մանրամասնեմ. փոխարինող բուժումը ափիոնային ծանր կախվածություն ունեցող հիվանդներին մասնագիտացված բուժհաստատությունների կողմից ափիոնային ընկալիչների ագոնիստ հանդիսացող դեղամիջոցների նշանակումն է: Դեղամիջոցները իրենցից ներկայացնում են նարկոտիկ անալգետիկներ, սակայն ավելի երկարատև ազդեցության: Կիրառվում են միայն տվյալ հիվանդին համապատասխանեցված դեղաչափերով, ունակ չեն առաջացնելու էյֆորիա, ընդամենը ճնշում են հիվանդի կողմից թմրամիջոց գործածելու ցանկությունը:
> Բուժումը տրամադրում են այն հիվանդներին, ովքեր չեն կարողանում առանց թմրամիջոցների  այլևս նորմալ ապրել, ունեն առողջական, սոցիալական, հոգեկան լուրջ խնդիրներ:
> Այսպիսով՝ հիվանդը ստանում է իր դեղորայքը, զերծ է մնում փողոցային թմրամիջոցներից, հերթական անգամ ամեն գնով փող հայթայթելու անհրաժեշտությունից, կարգավորվում է նրա կյանքը ընտանիքում, աշխատանքում, վերանում են խնդիրները իրավապահ մարմինների հետ, զերծ է մնում ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդություններից և այլն… 
> 
> 
> Շատ հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքը:


Ժողովու՜րդ :Smile: … ձեր կարծիքները փոխարինող բուժման մասին:

----------


## Dayana

> Ժողովու՜րդ… ձեր կարծիքները փոխարինող բուժման մասին:


Իսկ դա փաստորեն չի քայքայո՞ւմ հիվանդի առողջությունը:

----------


## Katka

> Իսկ դա փաստորեն չի քայքայո՞ւմ հիվանդի առողջությունը:


Չեմ կարծում, որ ավելին կքայքայի, քան կախվածության մեջ գտնվողի կողմից մինչ այդ օգտագործվող թմրանյութերը:
 Մի քանի հարց.
1. Մեր երկրում կիրառվու՞մ է այդ փորձը:
2. Ինչպիսի՞ն է բուժվողների վիճակագրությունը:
3. Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ է պետք բուժման համար:
4. Եթե դեղորայքի հետ զուգահեռ այլ թմրամիջոցներ կիրառվեն. հետեւանքնե՞րը
5. Իսկ այս դեպքում փող աշխատելու «հո՞տ» չի գալիս, այսպես թե այնպես անհույս են: Մատչելի՞ է բուժումը:

Հ.Գ. Կամքի ուժ, հարազատների, ընկերների աջակցություն. թմրամոլությունից բուժվելու կարեւոր նախապայմաններ:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մարկիզ* ջան, ինչքան քո նկարագրածից հասկացա՝ բավականին լավ բուժամիջոց է: Ասում եմ «բավականին», որովհետև, ոնց որ թե, մի թերություն ունի՝ կախվածությունը չի վերացնում, այլ ուղղակի, այսպես ասած, ժամանակավորապես հագեցնում է: Բայց դե, բնականաբար, այդ դեղամիջոցների վնասակար ազդեցությունը (եթե կա) հաստատ ավելի փոքր է, քան թմրանյութերինը, այնպես որ անկասկած ավելի լավ է, եթե հիվանդը թմրանյութի փոխարեն կանոնավոր կերպով դրանցից է ընդունում:

Իսկ դրանց սովորելու էֆեկտ չկա՞: Չափաբաժինը աստիճանաբար մեծացնելու կարիք չի՞ լինի: Կողմնակի անցանկալի էֆեկտներ, բաներ...

----------


## Apsara

Մեթեդի մասին կարծիք գրելը դժվար է, քանի դեռ չեմ լսել, թե կիրառելուց ինչ րեզոլտատներ են ստացել, հենց դրանք էլ կասեն՝ լավ բան է, թե վատ:

Բացի դրանից իմ կարծիքով ցանկացած կախվածությունից կարելի է ազատվել, ինչքան էլ դժվար լինի, վերջ ի վերջո քո օրգանիզմի տերը դու ես, ոչ թե թմրանյութը, եթե գիտակցես դա, գուցե շաաատ դժվարությամբ, տանջվելով, ցավելով բայց կսկսես պայքարել քո ազատության համար:




> կարծելով որ դա էլ փորձելով, ու դրանից նույնպես հոգնելով` կհրաժարվեն` փորձում են... բայց այս դեպքում արդեն ` հավերժ դառնում են այդ "*նոր հաճույքի*" գերին...


Էստեղ ընդհամենը ուզում էի նշել, որ թմրանյութը հաճույք է պատճառում միայն օգտագործման սկզբում, երբ չկա կախվածություն, իսկ երբ դառնում է անհրաժեշտություն, որ լոմկա չսկսվի, հաճույքի մասին խոսք անգամ չի կարող լինել:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բացի դրանից իմ կարծիքով ցանկացած կախվածությունից կարելի է ազատվել, ինչքան էլ դժվար լինի, վերջ ի վերջո քո օրգանիզմի տերը դու ես, ոչ թե թմրանյութը, եթե գիտակցես դա, գուցե շաաատ դժվարությամբ, տանջվելով, ցավելով բայց կսկսես պայքարել քո ազատության համար:


Տենց որ վերցնենք՝ շա՜տ ուզելով ու գիտակցելով սպիդից էլ մարդ կազատվի, քաղցկեղից էլ, կարող ա չունեցած վերջույթն էլ աճացնի. ինքն ա, չէ՞, ի վերջո, օրգանիզմի տերը: Նարկոտիկ կախվածությունը, իմ իմանալով, լա՜վ էլ ֆիզիկական բնույթ ա կրում, ոչ թե հոգեբանական. մենակ ինքն իրան համոզելով ոչ մի բան չի ստացվի:

----------


## Apsara

> Տենց որ վերցնենք՝ շա՜տ ուզելով ու գիտակցելով սպիդից էլ մարդ կազատվի, քաղցկեղից էլ, կարող ա չունեցած վերջույթն էլ աճացնի. ինքն ա, չէ՞, ի վերջո, օրգանիզմի տերը: Նարկոտիկ կախվածությունը, իմ իմանալով, լա՜վ էլ ֆիզիկական բնույթ ա կրում, ոչ թե հոգեբանական. մենակ ինքն իրան համոզելով ոչ մի բան չի ստացվի:


իսկ եթե քո ասածը լուրջ վերցնեմ, քո թվարկած բոլոր հիվանդությունները ու վիճակները կախվածության դասին պիտի պատկանեն :Shok: 
Մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդա, գրված է ցանկացած կախվածությունից.... :Cool:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ասածս էն էր, որ քո՝ «կախվածություն» ասածի տակ լուրջ ֆիզիոլոգիական հիմքեր կան, ոչ պակաս լուրջ, քան նույն քաղցկեղի ու սպիդի դեպքում, ու էստեղ եթե կարողանաս զուտ կամքի ուժով բուժվել (այսինքն՝ ինչ-ինչ ֆիզիկական փոփոխություններ կատարել օրգանիզմումդ, ընդ որում՝ բավականին բարդ), ուրեմն կկարողանաս նաև քաղցկեղից ու, ասենք, ջրծաղիկից էլ բուժվել: Ամեն դեպքում՝ կսպասեմ *Մարկիզի* հեղինակավոր կարծիքին  :Smile: :

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ դա փաստորեն չի քայքայո՞ւմ հիվանդի առողջությունը:


Հենց նրա իմաստը կայանում է այն բանում, որ արդեն իսկ քայքայված առողջություն այն հիվանդների, որոնք այլևս չեն կարողանում դադարեցնել թմրամիջոցների չարաշահումը, կյանքի որակը փոխվի դեպի լավը: ի դեպ, Կատկան արդեն պատասխանել էր:




> Չեմ կարծում, որ ավելին կքայքայի, քան կախվածության մեջ գտնվողի կողմից մինչ այդ օգտագործվող թմրանյութերը:
>  Մի քանի հարց.
> 1. Մեր երկրում կիրառվու՞մ է այդ փորձը:
> 2. Ինչպիսի՞ն է բուժվողների վիճակագրությունը:
> 3. Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ է պետք բուժման համար:
> 4. Եթե դեղորայքի հետ զուգահեռ այլ թմրամիջոցներ կիրառվեն. հետեւանքնե՞րը
> 5. Իսկ այս դեպքում փող աշխատելու «հո՞տ» չի գալիս, այսպես թե այնպես անհույս են: Մատչելի՞ է բուժումը:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կամքի ուժ, հարազատների, ընկերների աջակցություն. թմրամոլությունից բուժվելու կարեւոր նախապայմաններ:


1. Ոչ, մեր երկրում չի կիրառվում:
2. Եթե բուժվողների վիճակագրություն ասելով՝ նկատի ունես ընդհանրապես աշխարհում, ապա ասեմ, որ բազմաթիվ երկրներում կիառվում է թմրամոլների փոխարինող բուժում՝ Եվրոպական գրեթե բոլոր երկրներում, ԱՄՆ-ում, ԱՊՀ գրեթե բոլոր երկրներում, բացի Հայաստանից, Բելոռուսից, Թուրքմենստանից և Ուզբեկստանից: Կիրառվում է Չինաստանում, Ինդոնեզիայում, Թայլանդում, Մալազիայում: Արդյունքները գոհացուցիչ են:
3. Ցավոք, քիչ են լինում այնպիսի դեպքեր, երբ հիվանդը դադարեցնում է փոխարինող բուժումն ու ընդհանրապես թմրանյութեր չի գործածում: Եվ եթե պատկերացնենք օրգանիզմի նյութափոխանակային այն փոփոխությունները, որոնք առաջանում են թմրանյութերի երկարատև չարաշահման հետևանքով, պարզ կլինի, թե ինչու հիվանդները չեն կարողանում դադարեցնել: Մի մոռացեք, սա խրոնիկական հիվանդություն է: 
4. Ընդհանրապես, չի թույլատրվում գործածել նաև փողոցային թմրամիջոցներ: Այդ ամենը հսկվում է պարբերաբար կատարվող հետազոտություններով: Նաև ասեմ, որ ցանկացած հոգեակտիվ նյութի գործածման դեպքում միշտ էլ կա գերդոզավորման մեծ վտանգ…
5. Դե, գիտե՞ս մեր երկրում ամեն ինչից է փող աշխատելու հոտ գալիս: Բայց այդ ամենը կարելի է այնպես հսկել, որ նման բաներ տեղի չունենան, ինչպես օրինակ՝ հոգեմետ դեղորայքի այլ տեսակների բժշկության այլ բնագավառներում կիառելու դեպքում:



> Հ.Գ. Կամքի ուժ, հարազատների, ընկերների աջակցություն. թմրամոլությունից բուժվելու կարեւոր նախապայմաններ:


Այս ամենը շատ կարևոր են: Բայց շատ դեպքերում այս ամենը քիչ է: :Wink: 



> *Մարկիզ* ջան, ինչքան քո նկարագրածից հասկացա՝ բավականին լավ բուժամիջոց է: Ասում եմ «բավականին», որովհետև, ոնց որ թե, մի թերություն ունի՝ կախվածությունը չի վերացնում, այլ ուղղակի, այսպես ասած, ժամանակավորապես հագեցնում է: Բայց դե, բնականաբար, այդ դեղամիջոցների վնասակար ազդեցությունը (եթե կա) հաստատ ավելի փոքր է, քան թմրանյութերինը, այնպես որ անկասկած ավելի լավ է, եթե հիվանդը թմրանյութի փոխարեն կանոնավոր կերպով դրանցից է ընդունում:
> 
> Իսկ դրանց սովորելու էֆեկտ չկա՞: Չափաբաժինը աստիճանաբար մեծացնելու կարիք չի՞ լինի: Կողմնակի անցանկալի էֆեկտներ, բաներ...


Հայկ ջան, բուժման այս մեթոդի էությունը թմրանյութերի գործածումից ի հայտ եկող վնասի հնարավորինս նվազեցումն է: Կրկնում եմ, թմրամոլների մեջ կան այնպիսի հիվանդներ, որոնք այլևս չեն կարող առանց թմրանյութի լիարժեք ապրել: Անգամ եթե անցնում է համապատասխան բուժման՝ դետոքսիֆիկացիայի կուրս, մեկ է՝ նորից վերսկսկում է (պատճառները, ճիշտ ես՝ հիվանդության ախտաֆիզիոլոգիան է) ավելի ու ավելի մեծ վնաս հասցնելով *ա*. իր առողջությանը (ինֆեկցիաներ, գերդոզավորման հավանականություն, անոթային տարբեր հիվանդություններ, լյարդի հիվանդություններ), *բ.* իր սոցիալական վիճակին, *գ.* հոգեբանական կողմին: Արտերկրում բուժման են վերցվում ծանր կախվածություն, ՁԻԱՀ, հեպատիտներ, այլ ծանր հիվանդություններ ունեցող մարդիկ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մեթեդի մասին կարծիք գրելը դժվար է, քանի դեռ չեմ լսել, թե կիրառելուց ինչ րեզոլտատներ են ստացել, հենց դրանք էլ կասեն՝ լավ բան է, թե վատ:
> 
> *Բացի դրանից իմ կարծիքով ցանկացած կախվածությունից կարելի է ազատվել, ինչքան էլ դժվար լինի, վերջ ի վերջո քո օրգանիզմի տերը դու ես, ոչ թե թմրանյութը, եթե գիտակցես դա, գուցե շաաատ դժվարությամբ, տանջվելով, ցավելով բայց կսկսես պայքարել քո ազատության համար:*


Ցավալին այն է, որ շատերը պետք է պայքարեն ողջ կյանքը: Այո, իհարկե կան մարդիկ, ովքեր կարողանում են պայքարել ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, բայց կան նաև հիվանդներ, ովքեր պարզապես չեն կարող: Ու այստեղ չկարողանալն ունի բավականին օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ: 



> ցանկացած կախվածությունից կարելի է ազատվել


Ոչ, ցավոք այդպես չէ: Ափիոնային կախվածությունը շատ է տարբերվում այլ թմրամիջոցներից կախվածությունից, օրինակ՝ ամֆետամինային կախվածությունից: Բանն այն է, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում` երկարատև չարաշահումից հետո, օրգանիզմի նորմալ կենսագործունեության համար, թմրամոլին անհրաժեշտ է ափիոնատիպ նյութ:

----------


## Eji

թմրամոլությունը ոչ թե հիվանդություն է այլ թուլություն, հետո երբ փորձում ես ազատվել նրա գերության ճիրաններից բղավում ես «չեմ կարողանում...«
Ինչու պետք է կարողանաք որ: Մեռել է ձեր մեջ բանականությունը և տեղի տվել մերկ ու ագահ ԵՍ-ին: Ով թմրամոլ մի նայիր ինքդ քեզ այդ փոքրիկ ոչնչությունից ինչպես ես վախեցել կծկվել դառձել կես բուռ: Սթափվիր:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *թմրամոլությունը ոչ թե հիվանդություն է այլ թուլություն*, հետո երբ փորձում ես ազատվել նրա գերության ճիրաններից բղավում ես «չեմ կարողանում...«
> Ինչու պետք է կարողանաք որ: Մեռել է ձեր մեջ բանականությունը և տեղի տվել մերկ ու ագահ ԵՍ-ին: Ով թմրամոլ մի նայիր ինքդ քեզ այդ փոքրիկ ոչնչությունից ինչպես ես վախեցել կծկվել դառձել կես բուռ: Սթափվիր:


Այն որ թմրամոլությունը հիվանդություն է, դա միայն ես կամ դու չենք, որ պետք է որոշենք: Գոյություն ունի բժշկագիտություն: Կան բազմաթիվ միջազգային բժշկական կազմակերպություններ, կա հիվանդությունների միջազգային դասակարգում: Վերջապես, գոյություն ունի հազարամյակների ընթացքում կուտակված փորձ, բոլոր երկրներում գործում են կախվածությունների բուժման համար նախատեսված կլինիկաներ, կաբինետներ, գիտահետազոտական կենտրոններ:

Այնպես որ՝ որակավորումներում (հատկապես, եթե այդ ասպարեզում տարրական գիտելիքները բացակայում են) այդքան վստահ մի եղիր:

Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ այս թեման սկզբից:

----------


## Apsara

> Ցավալին այն է, որ շատերը պետք է պայքարեն ողջ կյանքը: Այո, իհարկե կան մարդիկ, ովքեր կարողանում են պայքարել ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, բայց կան նաև հիվանդներ, ովքեր պարզապես չեն կարող: Ու այստեղ չկարողանալն ունի բավականին օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ: 
> 
> Ոչ, ցավոք այդպես չէ: Ափիոնային կախվածությունը շատ է տարբերվում այլ թմրամիջոցներից կախվածությունից, օրինակ՝ ամֆետամինային կախվածությունից: Բանն այն է, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում` երկարատև չարաշահումից հետո, օրգանիզմի նորմալ կենսագործունեության համար, թմրամոլին անհրաժեշտ է ափիոնատիպ նյութ:


Ափիոնը սինթետիկ թմրանյութ է չէ՞ :Think: , գուցե սխալ եմ հիշում, բայց կուզեի  նաև լսել սինթետիկ և բնական թմրանյութերի միջև եղած տարբերությունների մասին:

Ուղղակի աշխատանքի բերումով ծանոթ եմ, թե նույնիսկ ինչպես են պատրաստում դա, ու ամենատարածված թմրանյութերից է, որի պատճառով հայտնվում են քրեական մարմինների մոտ

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ափիոնը սինթետիկ թմրանյութ է չէ՞, գուցե սխալ եմ հիշում, բայց կուզեի  նաև լսել սինթետիկ և բնական թմրանյութերի միջև եղած տարբերությունների մասին:
> 
> Ուղղակի աշխատանքի բերումով ծանոթ եմ, թե նույնիսկ ինչպես են պատրաստում դա, ու ամենատարածված թմրանյութերից է, որի պատճառով հայտնվում են քրեական մարմինների մոտ


Ափիոնը ստացվում է բույսից և բնականաբար սինթետիկի համարում չի կարող ունենալ…  Մորֆինն ամենատարածված ու ամենահայտնի ներկայացուցիչն է( լայնորեն կիրառվում է բժշկական պրակտիկայում): Հերոինը նույնպես ափիոնատիպ նյութերի շարքի թմրամիջոց է: Ստացվում է ափիոնից  այլ քիմիական նյութերի հետ ռեակցիայի արդյունքում: Այդ պատճառով ասում են «կիսասինթետիկ»: Ափիոնանման սինթետիկ ճանապարհով ստացվող բազմաթիվ նյութեր կան՝ պրոմեդոլ, օմնոպոն, մեթադոն և այլն, որոնք նույնպես կիրառվում են բժշկության մեջ:

----------


## Apsara

> Ափիոնը ստացվում է բույսից և բնականաբար սինթետիկի համարում չի կարող ունենալ…  Մորֆինն ամենատարածված ու ամենահայտնի ներկայացուցիչն է( լայնորեն կիրառվում է բժշկական պրակտիկայում): Հերոինը նույնպես ափիոնատիպ նյութերի շարքի թմրամիջոց է: Ստացվում է ափիոնից  այլ քիմիական նյութերի հետ ռեակցիայի արդյունքում: Այդ պատճառով ասում են «կիսասինթետիկ»: Ափիոնանման սինթետիկ ճանապարհով ստացվող բազմաթիվ նյութեր կան՝ պրոմեդոլ, օմնոպոն, մեթադոն և այլն, որոնք նույնպես կիրառվում են բժշկության մեջ:


Չէ, ճիշտն ասած բժշկության մեջ կիրառվելիքի մասին չէի ուզում լսել, այլ էն, որ մարդիկ տանը ստանում են: Ինչ-որ տարբեր նյութեր խառնում են կամ եսիմ ինչ են անում: Երևի հասկացար...

Հա, մեկ էլ գիտեմ, որ թմրավաճառներից շատերը բժիշկներ են, ինչքանով է ճիշտ գիտեցծս՞ :Think:

----------


## E-la Via

> ՁԻԱՀ-ի, ծխախոտի մասին թեմաները կարդալով՝ միտք առաջացավ բացել նման թեմա: 
> 
> Գաղտնիք չէ, որ մեր հասարակությունում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր գործածում են հոգեկան և ֆիզկական կախվածություն առաջացնող տարբեր նյութեր: Կան այնպիսիները, որոնք բավարարվում են մեկ-երկու անգամյա գործածմամբ և այլևս չեն փորձում: Կան նաև այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք շարունակաբար չարաշահելով, ձեռք են բերում կախվածություն: 
> 
> Բոլորիս էլ հայտնի է, որ թմրամոլությամբ տառապող հիվանդները բացի այն, որ ունենում են հոգեկան և ֆիզիկական բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ, նաև ունենում են խնդիրներ՝ հասարակությունում, շրջապատում լիարժեք ինտեգրվելու, աշխատելու, շփվելու հետ կապված: Պատճառը բոլորին է պարզ: Թմրամոլները, թմրանյութերի նկատմամբ հիվանդագին հակում ձեռք բերելուց հետո, պատրաստ են ցանկացած գնով հայթայթել իրենց «անհրաժեշտ» նյութերը՝ երբեմն դիմելով նաև հակաօրինական արարքների: Մեծ մասամբ, թմրամիջոցների գործածումն ինքնուրույն դադարեցնելուն ուղղված բոլոր փորձերն անցնում են ապարդյուն: Հարազատների շրջանում, ընկերական շրջապատում նրանց սկսում են չվստահել, չընդունել անգամ համապատասխան  բուժում ստանալուց հետո:
> 
> Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է ձեր վերաբերմունքը նրանց նկատմամբ, եթե ճանաչում եք «կախվածությամբ» տառապող մարդու: Կամ ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ ձեր վերաբերմունքը, եթե ճանաչեիք կամ ծանոթանայիք նման մարդու հետ:


Բարև Մարկիզ: Ինձ համար մի քիչ բարդ թեմա է, որովհետև ես անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում  որևէ թմրամոլի, բայց կփորձեմ իմ տեսակետը հայտնել: Ինձ համար շատ ցավալի էր այստեղ կտրուկ տեսակետներ կարդալ, չնայած որ նրանց էլ եմ հասկանում: Ինչի՞ ենք անվանում թմրամոլներին անուղեղներ, թուլամորթներ: Այո, շաս վատ է, որ ինչ որ բանից կախվածության մեջ ես ընկնում, լինի դա թմրանյութ, խմիչք, թե այլ բան և կապ չունի, թե ինչ պատճառով ես հասել այդ վիճակին, բայց երբ մարդն այդ վիճակում է նրան մեզնից հարկավոր է միայն օգնություն, աջակցություն: Գիտեմ որ շատ բարդ է նրանց օգնելը, նույնիսկ վտանգավոր, բայց եթե դա ուղակի ինչ որ անհայտ մարդիկ չեն, որոնց մասին մենք դատողություններ ենք անում դատապարտում, արհամարհում ու փորձում խուսափել, այլ մեր հարազատները, մեր սիրելիները, կամ հենց մենք: Այս դեպքում ի՞նչ կասեն բոլորը:  Ի՞նչ է՝ մենք մեր հարազատից երես կթեքենք, միթե ամեն ինչ չենք անի նրան օգնելու համար: Կամ , եթե մենք լինենք ( չէ՞ որ մենք դրանից ապահովվագրված չենք, ինչքան էլ մեզ ուժեղ համարենք) ի՞նչ կզգանք, երբ մեր ամենածանր պահին մեր ընտանիքը մեզնից երես քաշի: Եկեք պատասխանենք այս հարցերին, մենք մեզ հետ ազնիվ լինենք, նոր մեր վերաբերմունքը հայտնենք այս մասին:
Իսկ ինչ ինձ է վերաբերվում, ապա ասեմ, որ եթե ինչ որ հիվանդ, կապ չունի, թե ինչով է հիվանդ, իմ կարիքը ունենա, ապա ես հաստատ իմ օգնության ձեռքը կմեկնեմ նրան և հույսով եմ, որ եթե ես էլ երբևիցե այդ վիճակում հայտնվեմ, ինձ էլ ձեռք մեկնող կլինի:
Շնորհակալ եմ այս թեմայի բացման համար:

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010), Մարկիզ (16.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չէ, ճիշտն ասած բժշկության մեջ կիրառվելիքի մասին չէի ուզում լսել, այլ էն, որ մարդիկ տանը ստանում են: Ինչ-որ տարբեր նյութեր խառնում են կամ եսիմ ինչ են անում: Երևի հասկացար...
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ գիտեմ, որ թմրավաճառներից շատերը բժիշկներ են, ինչքանով է ճիշտ գիտեցծս՞


Տանը ներերակային ներարկման համար ափիոնի հետ այլ նյութեր են խառնում: Խոսքդ սրա մասին է:  
Իսկ թմրավաճառներն, իհարկե, բժիշկները *չ*են: Այդպիսի բան չկա: :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ի՞նչ է՝ մենք մեր հարազատից երես կթեքենք, միթե ամեն ինչ չենք անի նրան օգնելու համար: Կամ , եթե մենք լինենք ( չէ՞ որ մենք դրանից ապահովվագրված չենք, ինչքան էլ մեզ ուժեղ համարենք) ի՞նչ կզգանք, երբ մեր ամենածանր պահին մեր ընտանիքը մեզնից երես քաշի: Եկեք պատասխանենք այս հարցերին, մենք մեզ հետ ազնիվ լինենք, նոր մեր վերաբերմունքը հայտնենք այս մասին:


Ինքս ունեցել եմ (ունեմ) իմ շրջապատում (բարեկամներիս մեջ) նման մարդիկ, կարող եմ պնդել, որ ալկոհոլիկները քեզանից օգնություն չի որ խնդրելու են, այլ փող` արաղ գնելու համար։ Այսինքն, նրանց կարծիքով այդ պահին լավագույն օգնությունը արաղն է։ Պատրա"ստ ես արդյոք նրանց "օգնել"։
Ինքս եթե դառնայի թմրամոլ կամ ալկոհոլիկ, ես պարզապես բարոյական իրավունք չէի ունենա ինչ որ մեկին մեղադրել, այդ պահին ինձանից երես թեքելու համար, քանզի միակ մեղավորը ես կլինեի։

----------

Ungrateful (16.07.2009), Կաթիլ (06.09.2009)

----------


## E-la Via

> Ինքս ունեցել եմ (ունեմ) իմ շրջապատում (բարեկամներիս մեջ) նման մարդիկ, կարող եմ պնդել, որ ալկոհոլիկները քեզանից օգնություն չի որ խնդրելու են, այլ փող` արաղ գնելու համար։ Այսինքն, նրանց կարծիքով այդ պահին լավագույն օգնությունը արաղն է։ Պատրա"ստ ես արդյոք նրանց "օգնել"։
> Ինքս եթե դառնայի թմրամոլ կամ ալկոհոլիկ, ես պարզապես բարոյական իրավունք չէի ունենա ինչ որ մեկին մեղադրել, այդ պահին ինձանից երես թեքելու համար, քանզի միակ մեղավորը ես կլինեի։


Աթեիստ իրոք դժվար բան ես ասում:Ես հասկանում եմ, որ փող տալով չեմ օգնի նրան, բայց փող չտալով էլ չես օգնի: Ես օգնություն ասելով նկատի ունեմ,  երբ հիվանդը ընդունում է. որ ինքը հիվանդ է ու օգնություն է խնդրում: Բայց երբ արդեն կործանվում է ու դեռ չի գիտակցում դա ես նաև կողմ եմ նրա կամքից դուրս կտրուկ քայլեր կատարելուն:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ուրիշին մեղադրելուն, ես էլ չէի մեղադրի, բայց մի՞թե դու քեզ լավ կզգայիր, երբ քո մտերիմի համար չանեիր ամեն ինչ , ինչ հնարավոր է:

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

Իսկ որևէ մեկը գիտի, թե ինրպես են բուժում թմրամոլությունը Հայաստանում: Ի՞նչ պայմաններ են ստեղծված թմրամոլների համար:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինքս ունեցել եմ (ունեմ) իմ շրջապատում (բարեկամներիս մեջ) նման մարդիկ, կարող եմ պնդել, որ ալկոհոլիկները քեզանից օգնություն չի որ խնդրելու են, այլ փող` արաղ գնելու համար։ Այսինքն, նրանց կարծիքով այդ պահին լավագույն օգնությունը արաղն է։ Պատրա"ստ ես արդյոք նրանց "օգնել"։
> Ինքս եթե դառնայի թմրամոլ կամ ալկոհոլիկ, ես պարզապես բարոյական իրավունք չէի ունենա ինչ որ մեկին մեղադրել, այդ պահին ինձանից երես թեքելու համար, քանզի միակ մեղավորը ես կլինեի։


Հետաքրքիր եք: Այո, դա այդպես է հիմնականում: Բայց դրա պատճառը հիվանդությունն է՝ պաթոլոգիկ հակումը դեպի ալկոհոլն ու անձի իջեցումը: Այնպես որ՝ լավ կլինի ոչ թե փողով օգնելու կամ չօգնելու մտածեք, այլ այդ մարդուն ամեն գնով ապացուցեք, որ նա հիվանդ է և  բացատրեք, որ հարկավոր է բուժվել: Գոնե ալկոհոլիզմի դեպքում մեր հանրապետությունում կիրառվող բուժումը ահագին արդյունավետ է:
Ահա օգնությունը դա է, ոչ թե երես թեքելն ու ասելը՝ հա դե մեր մտերիմն ու ընկերն էր, բայց դե հիմա «ալկաշի» մեկն ա, ռադ արա, թող գնա… :Jpit: 


Ի դեպ, «ալկոհոլիզմով» հիվանդների մեջ շա՜տ- շատ քչերն են, ովքեր չեն ընդունում իրենց հիվանդ լինելու փաստը, իսկ մի փոքր ուշադրության դեպքում նաև համոզվում են, որ իրենց միակ ելքն այդ վիճակից համապատասխան բուժում ստանալն է:

Պետք է հասկանալ մի պարզ բան: Սա հասկանալն այդքան բարդ չէ: «Կախվածությամբ» հիվանդի դատողությունները, կայացված որոշումներն ու եզրահանգումները, նաև գործողությունները խիստ սուբյեկտիվ են լինում, այն պատճառով, որ այդ մարդիկ պարզապես ունեն *հի-վան-դու-թյուն՝ կախվածություն հոգեակտիվ նյութերից:*

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010), Kuk (16.07.2009), Կաթիլ (06.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ որևէ մեկը գիտի, թե ինրպես են բուժում թմրամոլությունը Հայաստանում: Ի՞նչ պայմաններ են ստեղծված թմրամոլների համար:


Կատարվում է միայն դետոքսիֆիկացիա, որքան գիտեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> լավ կլինի ոչ թե փողով օգնելու կամ չօգնելու մտածեք, այլ այդ մարդուն ամեն գնով ապացուցեք, որ նա հիվանդ է և բացատրեք, որ հարկավոր է բուժվել:


Մարկիզ ջան, եթե մեկը ինքնակամ ոտքերը կտրի, ու "կախյալության մեջ հայտվի" հենակներից, ըստ քեզ նրա ոտքերի՞ն է բուժում պետք, թե ուղեղին (որն իմ կարծիքով բացակայում է)։
Իմ համոզմամբ նման մարդը սապիենս չի, նրան չի կարելի համարել գիտակից մարդ, և համապատասխանաբար, չի կարելի [IMHO] հետը շփվել նորմալ մարդու նման։

----------

Կաթիլ (06.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան, եթե մեկը ինքնակամ ոտքերը կտրի, ու "կախյալության մեջ հայտվի" հենակներից, ըստ քեզ նրա ոտքերի՞ն է բուժում պետք, թե ուղեղին (որն իմ կարծիքով բացակայում է)։
> Իմ համոզմամբ նման մարդը սապիենս չի, նրան չի կարելի համարել գիտակից մարդ, և համապատասխանաբար, չի կարելի [IMHO] հետը շփվել նորմալ մարդու նման։


Աթեիստ ջան, նմանատիպ օրինակներ մի քանի անգամ բերել ես այս թեմայի սկզբում: Պատասխաններ էլ եղել են: Այս օրինակները *չեն արտահայտում այն, ինչ իրականում տեղի է ունենում կախվածությամբ հիվանդ մարդու հետ*:

----------

Kuk (06.09.2009)

----------


## nune'

Վերաբերվում եմ ինչպես սովորական մարդու..այսինքն մեծ հաշվով, իրանք էլ են մարդ չէ՞՞...իհարկե իմ շրջապատում թմրամոլ մարդիկ չկան, կամ ես չգիտեմ կամ իրանց լավ են պահում, բայց մտածում եմ, եթե լինեին, ես կդրսևորեի զգուշավորություն, ընդամենը...

----------


## Anush8888

Նրանց  վերաբերվում եմ ինչպես հիվանդ  մարդկանց.Իմ կարծիքով թմրամոլությունը նույնպես հիվանդություն է և պետք չէ դրանով տառապողներին առհամարել: Չնայած,որ երբեք շրջապտումս նման մարդիկ չեն եղել,բայց ամեն դեպքում կխուսափեի նրանցից,բայց հաստատ չէի առհամարի

----------


## Աթեիստ

> կխուսափեի նրանցից,բայց հաստատ չէի առհամարի


Ըստ քեզ, ծանոթ մարդուց խուսափելը նրա համար պակաս վիրավորական է, քան արհամարե՞լը:

----------


## Կաթիլ

Մեկ համաձայնվում եմ էն մտքի հետ, որ պետք է օգնել  թմրամոլին/ալկոհոլիկին, մեկ էլ աչքիս առաջ է գալիս իմ ճանաչած միակ ալկոհոլիկ բարեկամը, որին շատ անգամներ ենք համոզել, բուժել, վերադարձրել նորմալ կյանքի, բայց հասկանում ե՞ք… նման կախվածության մեջ ընկնող մարդկանց *հիմնական* մասը կամքից շատ թույլ կամ որ ավելի վատ՝ զուրկ դրանից, մարդիք են… իսկ այդ տիպի մարդկանց օգնելը հիմնականում անիմատ է:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մեկ համաձայնվում եմ էն մտքի հետ, որ պետք է օգնել  թմրամոլին/ալկոհոլիկին, մեկ էլ աչքիս առաջ է գալիս իմ ճանաչած միակ ալկոհոլիկ բարեկամը, որին շատ անգամներ ենք համոզել, բուժել, վերադարձրել նորմալ կյանքի, բայց հասկանում ե՞ք… նման կախվածության մեջ ընկնող մարդկանց *հիմնական* մասը կամքից շատ թույլ կամ որ ավելի վատ՝ զուրկ դրանից, մարդիք են… իսկ այդ տիպի մարդկանց օգնելը հիմնականում անիմատ է:


Խորհուրդ կտամ, նախքան գրառում կատարելը, փորձել հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչն է կախվածությունների պատճառը: :Smile:  Այդ մարդկանց անվանել «կամազուրկ» սխալ է և ցույց է տալիս անվանողի խիստ նվազ գիտելիքներն այդ ասպարեզում: Թեմայում կա մանրամասն գրված: Կարդա, Կաթիլ ջան: :Smile:

----------

Kuk (06.09.2009)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Ախր…ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող ընդունել, որ այդ ասպարեզում գիտելիքների մեեեծ պաշար հավաքելով, ես կարող եմ արդարացնել մի մարդու, որը առանց մի րոպե մտածելու պատրաստ է իր զավակի սերը, հարգանքը փոխել մի քանի ժամ տևող հաճույքի հետ, որը ի վերջո կործանման է բերում… էլ ի՞նչ, եթե ոչ կամքը, ոչ էլ իծնե տրված ուղեղը մեզ ետ չպիտի պահի նման արարքից…
Հա… կներեք, չեմ ուզում վիրավորել ոչ ոքի, գիտեմ, իրավունք չունեմ, բայց չեմ կարողանում ընդունել… 
Վեջ: Խոստանում եմ, էլ գրառում չանել այս թեմայում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ախր…ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող ընդունել, որ այդ ասպարեզում գիտելիքների մեեեծ պաշար հավաքելով, ես կարող եմ արդարացնել մի մարդու, որը առանց մի րոպե մտածելու պատրաստ է իր զավակի սերը, հարգանքը փոխել մի քանի ժամ տևող հաճույքի հետ, որը ի վերջո կործանման է բերում… էլ ի՞նչ, եթե ոչ կամքը, ոչ էլ իծնե տրված ուղեղը մեզ ետ չպիտի պահի նման արարքից…
> Հա… կներեք, չեմ ուզում վիրավորել ոչ ոքի, գիտեմ, իրավունք չունեմ, բայց չեմ կարողանում ընդունել… 
> Վեջ: Խոստանում եմ, էլ գրառում չանել այս թեմայում:


Չհասկացա: Ո՞վ է ում ինչում արդարացրել: :Huh:  Որևիցե մեկը թմրամիջոցների ոչ լեգալ գործածումը *չի արդարացրել* (ընդգծեմ, որ բոլորդ տեսնեք): Խոսքն այն մասին է, որ մեր հասարակությունը նրանց համարում է տականք, խուլիգան, սրբապիղծ, հիմար, ոչ մարդ (չմարդ), առանց հասկանալու, որ թմրամոլությունը, ալկոհոլիզմը խրոնիկական հիվանդություններ են, առանց հասկանալու, որ այդ հիվանդությունների հիմքում ընկած են այնպիսի պրոցեսներ, որոնք մարդուն ստիպում են անընդհատ չարաշահել թմրամիջոցներ կամ ալկոհոլ: 

Հա, ասում ես ուղեղը… Հենց հարցն էլ այն է, որ մարդու գլխուղեղում են տեղի ունենում կախվածությունների ախտածագման գրեթե բոլոր պրոցեսները:



> Հա… կներեք, չեմ ուզում վիրավորել ոչ ոքի, գիտեմ, իրավունք չունեմ, բայց չեմ կարողանում ընդունել… 
> Վեջ: Խոստանում եմ, էլ գրառում չանել այս թեմայում:


Իսկ սույն էմոցիոնալ ձևակերպումը, ներիր, բայց լուրջ չեմ համարում: Չնայած, մյուս կողմից էլ, եթե ասելու բան չկա, ի՞նչ պետք է ասես: :Smile:

----------

Amaru (07.09.2009), KiLa (01.06.2010), Kita (07.09.2009), Kuk (07.09.2009), Հայկօ (06.09.2009)

----------


## Կաթիլ

:Smile:  ստիպված եմ …



> Իսկ սույն էմոցիոնալ ձևակերպումը, ներիր, բայց լուրջ չեմ համարում: Չնայած, մյուս կողմից էլ, եթե ասելու բան չկա, ի՞նչ պետք է ասես:


Մարկիզ ջան, հավատացնում եմ, որ դա ոչ թե *էմոցիոնալ ձևակերպում* էր, այլ ուղղակի, իրոք, ասելու բան չկա: 
Իսկ արդարացնել ասելով, ես նկատի ունեի ոչ թե թմրանյութերի գործածումը (որպես օրենքի խախտում), այլ բարոյապես…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ստիպված եմ …
> 
> Մարկիզ ջան, հավատացնում եմ, որ դա ոչ թե *էմոցիոնալ ձևակերպում* էր, այլ ուղղակի, իրոք, ասելու բան չկա: 
> Իսկ արդարացնել ասելով, ես նկատի ունեի ոչ թե թմրանյութերի գործածումը (որպես օրենքի խախտում), այլ բարոյապես…


Կաթիլ ջան, շատ հեշտ է ձեռքերը ծալած նստել և այդ մարդկանց անվանել անբարոյական: Իսկ չե՞ք մտածում օգնել նրանց՝ նորմալ կենսակերպը վերականգնելու համար:

----------

Kita (07.09.2009), Kuk (07.09.2009)

----------


## masivec

> Ինչպիսի՞ն է ձեր վերաբերմունքը թմրամոլների նկատմամբ


Շատ նորմալ :Jpit:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Կաթիլ ջան, շատ հեշտ է ձեռքերը ծալած նստել և այդ մարդկանց անվանել անբարոյական: Իսկ չե՞ք մտածում օգնել նրանց՝ նորմալ կենսակերպը վերականգնելու համար:


Մարկիզ ջան, շատ հեշտ չի, ես կասեի նույնիսկ շատ դժվար է, երբ տեսնում ես աչքիդ առաջ կործանվող հասուն մարդու, որը սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չի ընդունում, որ ինքը կարող է ու պետք է հրաժարվի էդ անտեր "սպանիչից": 
Կարծում եմ ամենաառջին գրառմանս մեջ կարդացել ես, 


> աչքիս առաջ է գալիս իմ ճանաչած միակ ալկոհոլիկ բարեկամը, որին շատ անգամներ ենք համոզել, բուժել, վերադարձրել նորմալ կյանքի,


 բայց մեկ է…նա նորից ու նորից վերադառնում է իր խմիչքին: Կոնկրետ այս մարդու դեպքում "կամազուրկ" բառից բացի ես ոչինչ չեմ գտնում ասելու, հավատա, որ ինձ համար ցավալի է, բայց դա է իրականությունը: Թող որ սխալ լինեմ…բայց առայժմ իմ կարծիքը նույնն է մնում:

----------

Rammstein (07.09.2009), Աթեիստ (07.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան, շատ հեշտ չի, ես կասեի նույնիսկ շատ դժվար է, երբ տեսնում ես աչքիդ առաջ կործանվող հասուն մարդու, որը սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չի ընդունում, որ ինքը կարող է ու պետք է հրաժարվի էդ անտեր "սպանիչից": 
> Կարծում եմ ամենաառջին գրառմանս մեջ կարդացել ես,  բայց մեկ է…նա նորից ու նորից վերադառնում է իր խմիչքին: Կոնկրետ այս մարդու դեպքում "կամազուրկ" բառից բացի ես ոչինչ չեմ գտնում ասելու, հավատա, որ ինձ համար ցավալի է, բայց դա է իրականությունը: Թող որ սխալ լինեմ…բայց առայժմ իմ կարծիքը նույնն է մնում:


Ուրեմն՝ աշխարհում չկա գեթ մեկ կախվածությամբ հիվանդ (չհաշված ուշացած դեպքերը՝ էնցեֆալոպաթիաները և այլն), ում հնարավոր չլինի ապացուցել և «ընդունել տալ», որ նա հոգեակտիվ նյութից կախվածություն ունի: Բոլորի դեպքում էլ շանսեր կան ռեմիսիաների հասնելու, թեկուզ կարճատև (շատ դեպքում նաև երկարատև), բայց կայուն ռեմիսիաների:

----------

Kuk (07.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ուրեմն՝ աշխարհում չկա գեթ մեկ կախվածությամբ հիվանդ (չհաշված ուշացած դեպքերը՝ էնցեֆալոպաթիաները և այլն), ում հնարավոր չլինի ապացուցել և «ընդունել տալ», որ նա հոգեակտիվ նյութից կախվածություն ունի:


Բա հենց էդ ա հարցը, որ կարող ա թմրամոլների մեծ մասը ընդունեն, որ իրենք սխալ են անում, բայց չկարողանան ազատվել։ Կամքը պետք ա ոչ թե սխալը ընդունելու համար, այլ` դրանից ազատվելու։

----------

Second Chance (07.09.2009), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

նորմալ ա վերաբերմունքս, ուղղակի մի բան կասեմ, որ իրանց շատ եմ խղճում, որ կամքի ուժ չունեն

----------


## _DEATH_

Ինչքան ուզում են թող քաշեն, ծակվեն, մենակ թե ինձանից հեռու:

----------

xaladilnick (25.03.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

Գժոտ։ Մարդ են էլի…

----------


## Interdenominational

> Ինչպիսի՞ն է ձեր վերաբերմունքը թմրամոլների նկատմամբ


Միանշանակ՝ բացասական: 
Նույն կերպ, ինչպես, դիցուք՝ ջղագրգիռ, անհավասարակշիռ, կամ թեթևամիտ, անլուրջ, կամ կամազուրկ անձի վերաբերյալ…բարոյագիտական ճառ արտասանելը չէ նպատակս, այլ զատորոշիչ զուգահեռներ անցկացնելը ու մատնանշելը: 

Ունեմ հեռավոր ծանոթներ, որոնց «ուղեպայուսակի» բաղկացուցիչ մասն է թմրանյութը /անկախ տեսակից/: Հավատացնում եմ ձեզ՝ նրանք հրաշալի մարդիկ են /կամ՝ ԷԻՆ/, փորձված-հաստատված  ընկերներ, հարգված այրեր, ու իրենց գործում՝ հմուտ մասնագետներ, արհեստավորներ:
Այստեղ ես բավականին խիստ խոսքեր կարդացի նմանօրինակ մարդկանց մասին:  :Sad: 
Ամեն անգամ /իսկ դա այնքան էլ հաճախակի չի պատահում/ նման որևէ մեկին տեսնելիս իր «վայելքի բուռն պահերին», ինչ թաքցնեմ մեղքս՝ ուզում եմ շրջանցել, չբարևելու համար՝ փոխել ուղիս: Ու ամեն անգամ սարսափում՝ որ այդ վիճակում նրան /նրանց/  կարող են տեսնել իրենց մայրերը, կանայք, կամ որ ավելի վատ՝ երեխաները:
Ու մեկուսի մտմտում՝ ինչի՞ց է սկսվում այս ամենը, ու ափսոսում, որ նրանք չունեն իրավիճակը իրատեսորեն գնահատելու հնարավորություն …և ընտրություն:
Կարծիքս խիստ չէ, և չեմ կարծում որ նրանց արժե դասել ինչ-որ ժանտախտավորների, բորոտների կամ սարսափելի վիրուսակիրների շարքը:
Արժե փորձել օգնել նրանց՝ մասնագիտական մակարդակով, զգուշորեն ու նրբորեն հետ վերադարձնելու նրանց ԱՅՍ ՝ իրականության աշխարհը:
 :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բա հենց էդ ա հարցը, որ կարող ա թմրամոլների մեծ մասը ընդունեն, որ իրենք սխալ են անում, բայց չկարողանան ազատվել։ Կամքը պետք ա ոչ թե սխալը ընդունելու համար, այլ` դրանից ազատվելու։


Սխալ գիտես: Թմրամոլությունը հիվանդություն ա, ու ցանկացած հիվանդության նման ունի ֆիզիոլոգիական հիմք: Թմրամոլ մարդու օրգանիզմում բազմաթիվ փոփոխություններ են կատարվում, որոնց մասին դու տեղյակ չես, կարծում եմ: *Մարկիզը* ավելի լավ կկարողանա բացատրել: Դու քաղցկեղով հիվանդ մարդուն խորհուրդ կտա՞ս կամքի ուժով իր ուռուցքը բուժել: Բա թմրամոլին ինչու՞ ես խորհուրդ տալիս: Կամքի ուժը պետք ա թմրամոլ չդառնալու համար, բայց ոչ՝ թմրամոլությունից բուժվելու: Բուժվելու համար միայն կամքի ուժը քիչ է:

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010), Kuk (08.09.2009), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), xaladilnick (25.03.2013), Արամ (08.09.2009), Մարկիզ (08.09.2009), Ուլուանա (08.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Թմրամոլությունը հիվանդություն ա, ու ցանկացած հիվանդության նման ունի ֆիզիոլոգիական հիմք: Թմրամոլ մարդու օրգանիզմում բազմաթիվ փոփոխություններ են կատարվում, *որոնց մասին դու տեղյակ չես, կարծում եմ:*


*Սխալ գիտես։*  :Wink: 




> Դու քաղցկեղով հիվանդ մարդուն խորհուրդ կտա՞ս կամքի ուժով իր ուռուցքը բուժել: Բա թմրամոլին ինչու՞ ես խորհուրդ տալիս: Կամքի ուժը պետք ա թմրամոլ չդառնալու համար, բայց ոչ՝ թմրամոլությունից բուժվելու: Բուժվելու համար միայն կամքի ուժը քիչ է:


Քաղցկեղը լրիվ ուրիշ բան է։ Եթե այդքան հեշտությամբ համեմատում ես քաղցկեղն ու թմրամոլությունը, ապա կարո՞ղ ես քաղցկեղի վրա կիրառել քո ասած այս նախադասությունը` «Բուժվելու համար միայն կամքի ուժը քիչ է:»։

Թմրամոլ չդառնալու համար կամքի ուժ պետք չի, այլ պետք ա խելք։

Նշեմ նաեւ, որ ես չեմ ասում, որ պետք է կամքի ուժով մի անգամից դադարեցնել թմրանյութի գործածումը։ Կարելի է նաեւ օրական կամ շաբաթական մի քիչ պակասացնելով հասցնել զրոյի, բայց դրա համար էլ է կամք պետք։

Կարճ ասած, ես համարում եմ, որ թմրամիջոցներից ձերբազատվելու համար գերակշռող դեպքերում ուժեղ կամքը բավարար է։  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2009), Կաթիլ (08.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եթե այդքան հեշտությամբ համեմատում ես քաղցկեղն ու թմրամոլությունը, ապա կարո՞ղ ես քաղցկեղի վրա կիրառել քո ասած այս նախադասությունը` «Բուժվելու համար միայն կամքի ուժը քիչ է:»։


Հա, կարող եմ: Ու դու էլ հակառակը չեն կարող: Կամքի ուժով վնասված բջիջներ ու քայքայված հյուսվածքներ չեն վերականգնում: Թմրամոլությունից բուժվելու համար էլ թարգելը հլը քիչ ա:

----------


## Կաթիլ

Ինչքան էլ իմ ցանկությունը մեծ լինի օգնել թմրամոլին, կամ հարբեցողին, 1-ինը ինքը դա պիտի հասկանա, ուզի  ու ընդունի…

----------


## Askalaf

> Իսկ որևէ մեկը գիտի, թե ինրպես են բուժում թմրամոլությունը Հայաստանում: Ի՞նչ պայմաններ են ստեղծված թմրամոլների համար:


Հարգելիս, 
Թմրամոլությունը չի կարելի բուժել ինչ–որ դեղերով, այն ԱՆբուժելի հիվանդություն է։
Դա նույնիսկ պնդում են Հայաստանի և արտերկրի նարկոլոգները։
Սակայն Երևանի Ավանի նարկոլոգիական կլինիկայում կարելի մաքրել թմրամոլի օրգանիզմը (ինչը բավականին թանկ է և հիմնականում միայն մեկ անգամով չի սահմափակվում), դրանից հետո թմրանյութի պահանջը հիվանդի մոտ բավականին թուլանում է, բայց կախվածությունը չի անցնում ու միակ «բուժող» բանը մնում է հիվանդի կամքի ուժը։
Եթե նման հիվանդը որոշակի կամքի ուժ ունենա այլևս չի սկսի (քանի որ ինչպես ասացի համապատսխան պրոցեդուրայից հետո պահանջը թմրանյութի նկատմամբ զգալիորեն թուլանում է):
Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ նման հիվանդի, ով լիովին բուժվել է և ապրում է նորմալ կյանքով, նույնիսկ բիզնեսում հաջողությունների է հասել։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2009), Կաթիլ (08.09.2009), Մարկիզ (08.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ես զարմանում եմ այն մարդկանց վրա, ովքեր առանց որևէ համապատասխան տարրական գիտելիքի, առանց գոնե այս թեմայում կատարված գրառումներն ընթերցելու, *չճանաչելով և տեսած չլինելով* անգամ *մեկ* թմրամոլությամբ տառապող մարդու, անընդհատ ինչ-որ իմաստազուրկ ու անհիմն մտքեր են արտահայտում՝ համոզված լինելով միայն և միայն իրենց կարծիքի ճշմարտացիության վրա, անընդհատ կամ մերթընդմերթ դրսևորելով իրենց հին հայկական դեմագոգ խասյաթը:



> Հարգելիս, 
> Թմրամոլությունը չի կարելի բուժել ինչ–որ դեղերով, այն ԱՆբուժելի հիվանդություն է։
> Դա նույնիսկ պնդում են Հայաստանի և արտերկրի նարկոլոգները։


Միայն մի քանի դիտողություն: Թմրամոլությունը (թմրամիջոցներից կախվածությունը) խրոնիկական հիվանդություն է: Հայաստանում և, ընդհանրապես աշխարհի այն հատվածում, որտեղ գտնվում է մեր հանրապետությունը, ծանր թմրամիջոցներից առաջացող հիվանդություններից առավել տարածված է ափիոնատիպ նյութերի (հերոին, ափիոն, մորֆին և այլն) չարաշահման հետևանքով առաջացող կախվածությունը, որի դեպքում պաթոլոգիկ հակումը դեպի թմրամիջոցը և սոմատիկ ախտանիշները, բարդությունները խիստ արտահայտված են, բազմազան, բարդ ու դժվար բուժելի:

Հա, ինչ պետք է ասեի… Թմրամոլությունն անբուժելի չէ, ինչպես դու ես նշել, Askalaf: Թմրամոլությունը բուժվում է, սակայն ինչպես բոլոր մյուս խրոնիկական հիվանդությունների («ստամոքսի խոցային հիվանդություն», «հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդություն», «սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդություն», «շաքարային դիաբետ»), այնպես էլ կախվածությունների՝ ալկոհոլիզմի, թմրամոլության դպքում, բուժումից հետո լինում է հիվանդի *լավացում*, ոչ թե *առողջացում*: 



> Սակայն Երևանի Ավանի նարկոլոգիական կլինիկայում *կարելի մաքրել թմրամոլի օրգանիզմը* (ինչը բավականին թանկ է և հիմնականում միայն մեկ անգամով չի սահմափակվում), դրանից հետո թմրանյութի պահանջը հիվանդի մոտ բավականին թուլանում է, բայց կախվածությունը չի անցնում ու միակ «բուժող» բանը մնում է հիվանդի կամքի ուժը։


Այդ «մաքրել» տերմինը տարածված է թմրամոլների, նրանց հարազատների մեջ և շրջապատում: Իրականում, դետոքսիֆիկացիան (իսկ նարկոկլինիկայում առայժմ կատարվում է հենց դետոքսիֆիկացիա) «մաքրել» անվանելը սխալ է: Ահա, թե ինչ է կատարվում դետոքսիֆիկացիայի ժամանակ. հիվանդի մոտ ընդունվելիս և ընդունվելուն հաջորդող մի քանի օրերին առկա զրկանքային վիճակի (լոմկա) դեղորայքային բուժում (որը բուժման ընթացքում հիվանդի համար ֆիզիկական առումով առավել ծանր շրջանն է): Այս ամենը ներառում է պերֆուզիոն թերապիա, վիտամինոթերապիա, տրվում են հեպատոպրոտեկտորներ, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում բարդությունների և ուղեկցող հիվանդությունների զուգահեռ տարվող բուժում՝ չհաշված այն, որ կատարվում են հիվանդի օրգանիզմի բազմաթիվ հետազոտություններ, այդ թվում՝ ՄԻԱՎ (բոլոր ներերակային ճանապարհով գործածողներին): Զրկանքին բնորոշ երևույթների աստիճանական մեղմվելուն զուգահեռ՝ առաջանում են այլ բարդագույն խնդիրներ: Դա հիվանդի կոմպուլսիվ (խիստ արտահայտված հիվանդագին, անզուսպ, անհաղթահարելի) ցանկությունը, հակումն է կրկին գործածել թմրամիջոց, անընդհատ փոփոխվող տրամադրությունը, քնի խանգարումը և այլն: Այս ամենը կարգավորելուց հետո հիվանդը դուրս է գրվում, հիշեցնում եմ՝ լա-վաց-մամբ:



> Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ նման հիվանդի, ով լիովին բուժվել է և ապրում է նորմալ կյանքով, նույնիսկ բիզնեսում հաջողությունների է հասել։


Ուրախ եմ: :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2010), KiLa (01.06.2010), Kuk (08.09.2009), Հայկօ (08.09.2009), Տատ (09.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սխալ գիտես։ 
> Քաղցկեղը լրիվ ուրիշ բան է։ Եթե այդքան հեշտությամբ համեմատում ես քաղցկեղն ու թմրամոլությունը, ապա կարո՞ղ ես քաղցկեղի վրա կիրառել քո ասած այս նախադասությունը` «Բուժվելու համար միայն կամքի ուժը քիչ է:»։
> 
> Թմրամոլ չդառնալու համար կամքի ուժ պետք չի, այլ պետք ա խելք։


Ուրեմն՝ այսպես: Թմրամոլ չդառնալ այլ է, թմրամոլ դառնալուց հետո-ն՝ այլ: Եվ այս ամենի մասին արդեն խոսվել է այս թեմայում: Բարի եղիր կարդա:




> Նշեմ նաեւ, որ ես չեմ ասում, որ պետք է կամքի ուժով մի անգամից դադարեցնել թմրանյութի գործածումը։ *Կարելի է նաեւ օրական կամ շաբաթական մի քիչ պակասացնելով հասցնել զրոյի, բայց դրա համար էլ է կամք պետք։
> *
> Կարճ ասած, ես համարում եմ, որ թմրամիջոցներից ձերբազատվելու համար գերակշռող դեպքերում ուժեղ կամքը բավարար է։


Ինչպիսի վստահություն: Պարոն Ռամշ, դուք հրավիրվում եք դասախոսության նարկոլոգիական կլինիկա: Կխնդրենք բազմափորձ, որակյալ մասնագետներին դասախոսեք *«Ափիոն, ափիոնատիպ նյութերից կախվածություն, դադարեցման վիճակ, դադարեցման վիճակ բարդություններով _ կամքի իսպառ բացակայություն և այլն»* թեմայով, ինչպես նաև *«Ալկոհոլի՞զմ, թե՞ կամազուրկների միության լոզունգը»* և *« Կարճ ասած, այդ ամենը ես գիտեմ: Ճիշտ է, մասնագետ չեմ, բայց երազ եմ տեսել»* թեմաներով:

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2010), Kuk (08.09.2009), Հայկօ (09.09.2009), Տատ (09.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Թմրամոլ չդառնալու համար կամքի ուժ պետք չի, այլ պետք ա խելք։


Ուզում ես ասել՝ բոլոր թմրամոլներն անխե՞լք են:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Զարմանում եմ որոշ ակումբցիների անընդհատ տրվող *ոչ ադեկվատ* «շնորհակալությունների» վրա:
Այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարծում ու անընդհատ նշում են, որ նարկոմանները և ալկոհոլիկները, ովքեր, հիշեցնում եմ՝ *հիվանդ մարդիկ են*, սրիկաներ են, տականքներ ու անխելք-հիմարներ, հրավիրում եմ՝ այդ մարդկանց երեսին ասելու այն, ինչ դուք մտածում եք: Հետևանքների համար պատասխանատու չեմ, սակայն կարող եմ օգնել մարմնի տարբեր հատվածներում այդ ամենից հետո առաջացած վերքերը մշակելու, վիրակապելու հարցում: :Jpit:  

Համոզված եմ, այն մարդիկ, ովքեր այսքան բացատրելուց հետո էլ դեռ իրենցն են պնդում, հոգեկան հիվանդին չեն զլանա անվանել գիժ ու հաստատ կպարացնեն՝ ծիծաղելով նրանց վրա:

Վերջիվերջո, *ո՞վ եք դուք:* Եթե թմրամոլությունն *Առողջապահության Համաշխարհային Կազմակերպությունն* է սահմանում որպես հիվանդություն, որն ունի լուրջ բուժման, կանխարգելման կարիք, ապա ո՞վ եք դուք, որ պնդեք հակառակը: Եթե ողջ աշխարհում գործում են միլիոնավոր գիտահետազոտական ինստիտուտներ, կլինիկաներ, հիվանդանոցներ, ամբուլատորիաներ, ապա… :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2010), cold skin (09.09.2009), KiLa (01.06.2010), Kuk (08.09.2009), Հայկօ (09.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարծում ու անընդհատ նշում են, որ նարկոմանները և ալկոհոլիկները, ովքեր, հիշեցնում եմ՝ հիվանդ մարդիկ են, սրիկաներ են, տականքներ ու անխելք-հիմարներ, հրավիրում եմ՝ այդ մարդկանց երեսին ասելու այն, ինչ դուք մտածում եք: Հետևանքների համար պատասխանատու չեմ, սակայն կարող եմ օգնել մարմնի տարբեր հատվածներում այդ ամենից հետո առաջացած վերքերը մշակելու, վիրակապելու հարցում:


թմրամոլը  միանգամից չի դառնում թմրամոլ, անտրամաբանական է եվ ոչ  ադեկվատ, երբ  մարդը  չի  զգում այն  սահմանը, որը անցնելուց հետո  կարող է ձեռք բերել  կախվածություն: Կամքի ուժի գործոնը  այստեղ  շատ մեծ  տեղ է  զբաղեցնում, գործադրել  կամքի ուժ  եվ  կանգ  առնել  այն պահին երբ  դեռ  շատ ուշ չէ:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> թմրամոլը  միանգամից չի դառնում թմրամոլ, անտրամաբանական է եվ ոչ  ադեկվատ, երբ  մարդը  չի  զգում այն  սահմանը, որը անցնելուց հետո  կարող է ձեռք բերել  կախվածություն: Կամքի ուժի գործոնը  այստեղ  շատ մեծ  տեղ է  զբաղեցնում, գործադրել  կամքի ուժ  եվ  կանգ  առնել  այն պահին երբ  դեռ  շատ ուշ չէ:


Շատերը չեն զգում: Չեն նկատում, չեն հավատում, որ կարող են հիվանդություն ձեռք բերել: Վստահ են, որ երբ էլ կամենան, կթարգեն: Բայց ցավալիորեն այդպես չէ: 

Չեն զգում հիմնականում ալկոհոլիզմի ժամանակ: Խմում են տարիներ շարունակ՝ չնկատելով իրենց օրեցօր առաջացող, ապա և ուժգնացող «կախվելը» ալկոհոլից:

Ծանր թմրամիջոցների դեպքում(հատկապես հերոինի ներերակային ներարկման դեպքում), արդեն նշել եմ, քիչ այլ է: Մեկ անգամ գործածելուց հետո առաջացող հաճույքը, երանությունն այնպիսին են, որ շատերը կրկին ու կրկին ներարկվում են: Այո, համաձայն եմ այս ժամանակահատվածում, քանի դեռ մարդը չի դարձել թմրամոլ, ձեռք չի բերել կախյալություն, կամքից խոսելը տեղին է: Սակայն կախվածության զարգացումից հետո թմրամիջոցների գործածման *պատճառը* պարզապես հաճույք ստանալը չէ: Այս դեպքում մեղադրել մարդուն այն բանում, որ նա կամազուրկ է, սրիկա և տականք, սադիզմ է և տվյալ ասպարեզում գիտելիքների իսպառ բացակայության արտացոլում:

----------

cold skin (09.09.2009), KiLa (01.06.2010), Kuk (09.09.2009), Հայկօ (09.09.2009), Ուլուանա (09.09.2009)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Քննարկումները ծավալվել են, որպեսզի վերաաբերմունք ձևավորե՞ն…
Ինքս թմրամոլներին վերաբերվում եմ ուղիղ այնքան, որքան նրանք _վերաբերացնում_ են: Եվ ընդհանրապես մարդկանց վերաբերվում եմ, ըստ նրանց գործած արարքների: Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ու ճանաչել եմ մի քանի թմրամոլների: Հիանալի վիրաբուժ, նկարիչ, ծրագրավորող, գործարար- սրանք այդ մարդկանց մասնագիտություններն են: Տարիներ ի վեր թմրամոլ լինելով հաանդերձ, ինչ ինչ ձևերով՝ "մաքրելով", դոզան պահելով կարողանում էին մնալ կյանքի հոսանքի վրա: Արարել, աշխատել, լինել բոլորի նման: Բայց օրգանիզմը երկար չի կարող դիմանալ էդ թույնին ու կամաց կամաց նրանք էլ կամ հեռացան կյանքից, կամ իջան հատակը: 
Մեղադրել պետք  չի նրանց, ցավել՝ միգուցէ: Չնայած մենք սովորություն ունենք անգամ գրիպով վարակվածին մեղադրել " արա դե սխտոր քսեիր քթիդ էլի"… 
Այլ բան է, եթե թմրամոլն սկսում է վնասել ու վտանգավոր դառնալ շրջապատի համար: Տնից գողացված իրեր, սկանդալներ, ընտանիքի բարյական անկում, հանցագործություններ հանուն դոզի: Սրանց պետք է խիստ վերաբերմունք, հարկադիր բուժում, այլ պատիժներ …
Վորաբերվեք մարդկանց ըստ նրանց գործերի, այլ ոչ վիճակի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Քննարկումները ծավալվել են, որպեսզի վերաաբերմունք ձևավորե՞ն…
> Ինքս թմրամոլներին վերաբերվում եմ ուղիղ այնքան, որքան նրանք _վերաբերացնում_ են: Եվ ընդհանրապես մարդկանց վերաբերվում եմ, ըստ նրանց գործած արարքների: Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ու ճանաչել եմ մի քանի թմրամոլների: Հիանալի վիրաբուժ, նկարիչ, ծրագրավորող, գործարար- սրանք այդ մարդկանց մասնագիտություններն են: Տարիներ ի վեր թմրամոլ լինելով հաանդերձ, ինչ ինչ ձևերով՝ "մաքրելով", դոզան պահելով կարողանում էին մնալ կյանքի հոսանքի վրա: Արարել, աշխատել, լինել բոլորի նման: Բայց օրգանիզմը երկար չի կարող դիմանալ էդ թույնին ու կամաց կամաց նրանք էլ կամ հեռացան կյանքից, կամ իջան հատակը: 
> Մեղադրել պետք  չի նրանց, ցավել՝ միգուցէ: Չնայած մենք սովորություն ունենք անգամ գրիպով վարակվածին մեղադրել " արա դե սխտոր քսեիր քթիդ էլի"… 
> Այլ բան է, եթե թմրամոլն սկսում է վնասել ու վտանգավոր դառնալ շրջապատի համար: Տնից գողացված իրեր, սկանդալներ, ընտանիքի բարյական անկում, հանցագործություններ հանուն դոզի: Սրանց պետք է խիստ վերաբերմունք, հարկադիր բուժում, այլ պատիժներ …
> Վորաբերվեք մարդկանց ըստ նրանց գործերի, այլ ոչ վիճակի:


Թմրամոլությամբ և ալկոհոլիզմով տառապող մարդու վարքագիծը մեծապես կապված է տվյալ անհատի բնավորությամբ, խառնվածքով, դաստիարակությամբ, ինտելեկտով և այլն: Բնական է, որ բժշկի, արվեստագետի կամ ինժեների վարքը, պահվածքը կտարբերվեն ավելի ցածր ինտելեկտ ունեցող, նորմալ դաստիարակություն չստացած մարդու վարքից: Բայց բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ թմրամոլ կամ ալկոհոլամոլ դառնում են հասարակության առավել խոցելի, _ստորին_ շերտերը, նրանք, ովքեր չեն պատկերացնում, թե ինչպիսին է հոգեակտիվ նյութերի հաճախակի գործածման հետևանքը: Ասելս ինչ է.



> Այլ բան է, եթե թմրամոլն սկսում է վնասել ու վտանգավոր դառնալ շրջապատի համար: Տնից գողացված իրեր, սկանդալներ, ընտանիքի բարյական անկում, հանցագործություններ հանուն դոզի: Սրանց պետք է խիստ վերաբերմունք, հարկադիր բուժում, այլ պատիժներ …


Բազմաթիվ երկրներում, ինչպիսիք են նախկին Խորհրդային Միությունը, Չինաստանը, սոց լագերի գրեթե բոլոր երկրները, հարավ-արևելյան Ասիայի երկրները ունեցել են թմրամոլության դեմ պայքարի խիստ, կոշտ, երբեմն դաժանության հասնող պետական քաղաքականություն: Օրինակ՝ Ինդոնեզիայում, Մալազիայում, Թայլանդում և մի քանի նման երկրներում թմրամոլի հետ վարվում էին այսպես. նրան մետաղյա կապանքներով կապում էին փողոցներում, մայթերին գտնվող սյուներից ու ծառերից: Իբր՝ ահա քեզ և պատիժ, և բուժում… Բայց երևի բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ թմրամոլությունը առավել տարածված է հենց այդ երկրներում: Տեսնելով, որ դաժանությունն անարդյունավետ է, այդ երկրները փոխեցին իրնեց քաղաքականությունը, և հիմա բարեբախտաբար նման դաժան մեթոդների կիրառումը էապես նվազել է` ի դեպ, տալով ավելի լավ արդյունքներ:

Խորհրդային Միությունում պետությունը միշտ թաքցրել է թմրամոլների իրական քանակը, միշտ ներկայացրել է խիստ կրճատված թվեր (միայն եթե դիտարկենք Միջին Ասիան…  :Jpit: ): Բացի այդ թմրամիջոցի գործածումը դիտարկվել է քրեական հանցագործություն: Դե պատկերացրեք, թմրամոլությամբ հիվանդը գրեթե ամեն օր է գործածում թմրամիջոց: Պատկերացրեք նրա վիճակը… 

Պատկերացրեք, որ «շաքարային դիաբետով» հիվանդին միանգամից զրկեն իրեն այդքան անհրաժեշտ ինսուլինից: Փորձեք այս ամենին նայել բժշկագիտական տեսանկյունից: Լրիվ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով ինսուլինն անհրաժեշտ է ինսուլին կախյալ շաքարային դիաբետով հիվանդի օրգանիզմին նորմալ կենսագործունեության համար: Նույն կերպ էլ լրիվ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով օփիատն անհրաժեշտ է թմրամոլի օրգանիզմին նույնպես նորմալ կենսագործունեության համար, եթե հիվանդը չի գտնվում մասնագիտական կենտրոնում:

Մինչև վերջերս մեր հանրապետությունում էլ էր քրեորեն հետապնդվում: Սակայն այնուամենայնիվ թմրամիջոցի գործածումը ապաքրեականացվեց և նախատեսվում է միայն վարչական պատիժ (ուշադրություն՝ գործածումը, ոչ թե պահելը, վաճառելը և այլն: Վաճառողին ու տարածողին պետք է խիստ պատժել, _տանել կորցնել_):

Ինչևէ, բազմադարյա փորձը ցույց է տվել, որ թմրամոլության դեմ նման խիստ ու դաժան մեթոդներով պայքարելը բացարձակ անարդյունավետ է: Դա վերաբերվում է նաև հարկադիր բուժմանը: Սովետական երկրում հենց այդպես էլ եղել է: Հիմա հարկադիր բուժում նշանակվում է միայն դատարանի որոշմամբ, երբ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով տվյալ մարդը հակաօրինական արարքներ է թույլ տվել, որոնք որոշակիորեն կապված են եղել նրա հիվանդության հետ (կատարվում է կոնսուլտացիա նարկոլոգի կողմից ախտորոշելու նպատակով): Այնպիսի արարքներ, որոնք քրեական պատիժ չեն նախատեսում: 

Դե պատկերացրեք: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ոստիկանի (օրինակ՝ թաղայինի) կողմից ալկոհոլիզմով տառապող մարդուն հարկադիր բուժման նշանակումը: Ու՞ր է այստեղ տրամաբանությունը: Ինչևէ, սրանից էլ ենք պրծել: Հիմա հիվանդը բուժման է ընդունվում միայն իր կամքով, եթե դատարանը չի որոշել հարկադիր բուժում նշանակել (որն ի դեպ քիչ է հանդիպում) կամ եթե տվյալ հիվանդը չի տառապում նարկոլոգիական հիվանդության բարդություններ հանդիսացող հոգեկան խանգարումներով:

Խնդիրն այն է, որ հասարակության հիվանդ դարձած անդամին նույն հասարակությունը ոչ թե պետք է տշի ու ուղարկի գրողի ծոցը, ավելի ծանրացնելով նրա ընտանիքի, հարազատների և այդ մարդու վիճակը, այլ պետք է ետ վերադարձնի իր՝ հասարակության գիրկը: Եվ դա պատկերացրեք հնարավոր է,  նաև ավելի ձեռնտու է բոլոր տիպի չոր թվային հաշվարկներով:

----------

cold skin (10.09.2009), KiLa (01.06.2010)

----------


## _BA_

*Նախ բարեւ ակումբցիներին*

Սա իմ պատասխանն ա նրանց, ովքեր էս երկար թեման կարդալու ընթացքում ազդել են իմ ամենուրբ  տեղին, անվանելով թմրամոլներին ու ալկոհոլիկներին հիմար, դեբիլ, կամազուրկ, հաբռգած, տականք, պարսավանքի ու գյուլլելու տպեր, "հասարակության ատխոդ", իզոլյացիայի կամ հարկադիր բուժման  ենթակա, անուղեղ, հոգեկան հիվանդ եւ այլն եւ այլն եւ այլն...
Կա ժողովրդական մի խոսք,շատ լավ խոսք.* "մուհալ մի անի, թե չե քթիդ կբուսնի"*, այսինքն ռուսերեն ասած`* не зарекайся! * Երբեք, ոչ ոք ձեզնից, սիրելիներս, թող չասի "երբեք ինձ հետ տենց բան չի լինի, ես նարկոման դառնողը չեմ, ես ուժեղ եմ, ես թայը չեմ էդ սպիդոտ նառկոշների, երբեք, երբեք ես հարբած չեմ ընկնի, երբեք կախված չեմ լինի ոչ մի դոպինգից, ես բանական մարդ եմ եւ ինձ հետ նման բան չի կարա պատահի": Ռուսներն ասում են *"Не искушай дьявола и не гневи Бога"*. Իհարկե, հիանալի կլիներ կյանքի ճանապարհն անցնելիս չհանդիպել, գերի չդառնալ նման կախվածությունների, ինչպիսիք են նարկոտիկները, ալկոհոլը ես դրանց միջից չեմ առանձնացնում, առանձնացնում ա օրենքը, որովհետեւ դա լեգալիզաված ա եւ պետության ու առանձին պետության ֆավորիտ անհատների ջեբն ա լցնում մեր ազգի գենոտիպը փչացնելով ու մտցնելով ալկոհոլագեն: Հա նոր բառ ա, ալկոհոլագեն: Մի ազգ, որն ունի սենց ասած խմելու կուլտուրա, հիմա լակում ա, ու դա իմ կարծիքով ավելի սարսափելի ա, քան նարկոտիկները: Երուի ձեզնից շատերն են ինձ ճանաչում, ու գիտեն ես ով եմ, համենայն դեպս ես ոչինչ չեմ թաքցնում: Էն, որ ես եղել եմ նարկոման 2 տարվա ստաժով ու կարողացել եմ *ԻՆՔՍ* դուրս գալ դ կյանքից ու նույնիսկ դրա մասին գիրք եմ գրել, ու ձեզնից ոմանք կարդացել են, էն, որ հետո մի տարի շարունակ "շշին եմ հագած" եղել` էլի գիտեն ձեզնից շատերը, ես չեմ թաքցնում: Երբ մարդ վերեւ ա բարձրանում ու ընկնում ա մեծ բարձրությունից, մեռնում ա, ջարդուխուրդ ա լինում: Երբ մարդ ուղղակի ընկնում ա ու կամաց կամաց, իր կամքի ուժով, առողջությամբ վճարելով, մարդկանյին ռեսուրսների գնով, ընկերների ու հարազատների հոգատարությամբ, բժիշկների օգնությամբ կամաց կամաց ոտքի ա կանգնում, նա իրավունք ունի առանց հայերին հատուկ մենթալ նմանատիպ սիտուացիաներում "աբուռի համար լռելու" գլուխը բարձր կանգնել ու ասել.
Ես նարկոման եմ ու ալկոհոլիկ: Չէ, չեմ եղել, որովհետեւ դա խրոնիկ հիվանդություն ա, ու հիվանդի անամնեզի մեջ բժիշկները իրոք գրում են լավացում, ոչ թե առողջացում, առողջացումը տալիս ա գիտակցականությունը, ու դա բժշկի գործը չի: Բայց ես կարողանում եմ էդ լավացումը պահել հաստատուն վիճակում, նենց, որ նա չի ունենում ռեցիդիվներ, այսինքն` վատացումներ, նորից չեմ ծակվում, նորից չեմ խմում, ու ես պրակտիկորեն առողջ են: Ես հաղթահարել եմ էդ ամենը: Ալկոհոլիզմն ու նարկոմանիան բուժվում են ու բուժում են *ՇԱՏ ԼԱՎ, ՀԻԱՆԱԼԻ ՊԱՅՄՆԱՆՆԵՐՈՒՄ ԱՆՎՃԱՐ* մեր երկրում, Ավանի Աղի հանքի նարկոդիսպանսերում: Հեշոյակապ անձնակազմ, հիանալի հիվանդասենյակներ, հոգատար ու պրոֆեսիոնալ վերաբերմունք, որտեղ քեզ ավելի լավ ես զգում, քան տանը, ուր հարազատներիցդ ոմանք քեզ մի կերպ տանում են, ու ամեն մեկն իրա կարծիքն ունի, շատ դեպքերում ձեր արտահայտած վերը իմ կողմից նշվածներից, էն էլի, դեբիլների ու տականքների խմբից: Էնտեղ քեզ վերաբերվում են որպես ՄԱՐԴՈՒ, հիվանդի, սայթաքածի, կյանքի, բախտի, խելքի, ինչու ոչ, նաեւ հանգամանքների բերումով պացիենտի եւ ոչ թե բժշկի դերում հայտնվածի, քանի որ ես իրոք միշտ երազել եմ բժիշկ դառնալ, բայց արի ու տես, որ դառա նարկոման, ինքս թարգեցի, իսկ ալկահլոիկ դառա` ստիպված եղա դիմել օգնության: Ու ես ստացա էդ օգնությունը: Էսօր սեպտեմբերի քսանութն ա: Ես 26 օր ա մի կաթիլ չեմ խմել: Ինձ լավ բուժել են դիսպանսերում: Եւ ուղեղս, եւ հոգիս, եւ մարմինս: Իմ ինքս խնդրել եմ, որ ինձ անեն հակալկոհոլային "Տորպեդո" դեղանյութի ներարկում, որպեսզի ես ժամանակ ունենամ զերծ մնալ զանազան գարեջրատիպ հրապույրներից ու կարողանամ սովորել նորից սթափ ապրել: Մարդիկ` բժիշկները արել են իրենց գործը ու ես էլ ինքս ինձ դրել եմ էնպիսի պայմանների մեջ, որ ժամանակն աշխատի իմ օգտին: Ոչինչ անհնարին չկա, անվերադարձ չկա, միայն մահն ա: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նարկոտիկներին, ապա ես, լինելով 1999-2001թթ, ամեն ինչ գործածող նարկոման, Զվարթնոց օդանավակայան ոտք դնելուց հետո ոչինչ չեմ օգտագործել: Այ տենց բաներ: Եթե կուզեք կարդաք գիրքս, դիմեք Մարկիզին, տեղս կասի, կամ գնացեք Նոյան Տապան գրատուն ու հարցրեք լուսինե վայաչյանի "Բալագոյե" գիրքը: Էդ ես եմ: Եթե մոդերատորները կարող են, թող նիքս փոխեն, ես չեմ թաքնվում, ու գտնում եմ, որ մեր ազգը, մեր կեղծավոր, տասերեսանի ազգը չի մաքրվի, երբեք մենք չենք դառնա քաղաքակիրթ երկիր, քանի դեռ ամեն մեկն իր աղբը իր դռան շեմից չդադադարի թաքուն ավլել դեպի հարեւանի դուռը, կամ պադեզդը լվալուց շրջանցի հարեւանի դռան շորը, ու կներեք, ու հարեւանի տղուն "պլանքյաշ" անվանելով չտեսնելու տա, որ իրանը ամեն օր լակած ա տուն գալիս, որ իմ կարծիքով գենետիկորեն ալկոհոլի համար չնախապատրաստված ազգատեսակի համար հազար անգամ ավելի կործանարարա ա քան էդ նույն "պլանը" :
Ես վերջացրի: Հավես չունեմ խմբագրելու, ով կկարդա վրիպումներով մինչեւ վաղն առավոտ կխմբագրեմ, ներող լինի թող: Հոգնած եմ:
շԿարող եմ տալ մի քանի լինք “հայաստանի Զրուցակից” թերթից ուր տպագրված ա վեպիս վերջին, հենց նարկոտիկներին վերաբերվող հատվածը: www.sobesednik.am 
Ընտրում եք լեզուն, մտնում եք արխիվ, գտնում եք 94 համարը, էդտեղ գրոքի մասին հոդված ա անոնսատիպ, իսկ 97-102 համարներում “Սիստեմա” վերնագրով վեպի հատվածներն են: Նարկոնաիան ներսից: 

Հ.Գ.
Իմ իմանալով Չարենցը մերոնցից, Մայակովսկին, Եսենինը, Դոստոեւսկին, Ցվետաեւան, եթե ման գամ շատերին կգտնեմ պատկանել են հենց էդ "տականքների" խմբին:  Բոբ Մառլեյ, Ջիմ Մորիսոն, Ջենիս Ջոփլին, Մերլին Մոնրո, Կուրտ Կաբեյն, Էլվիս Փրեսլի…Էլ ում ասեմ, էլ ումը… Չալարեմ, ման գամ, կամ հիշեմ, շատ կգտնեմ: Արվեստագետներից շատ շատերն են չարաշահել ալկոհոլ ու նարկոտիկներ, շատերը դրանից էլ գնացել են էն աշխարհ: Շատերի թողած գործերը նույնիսկ կասեի էդպիսին են ստացվել հեց դրանց օգտագործման հետ կոկտեյլում: Ասեմ նաեւ,որ ալկոհոլն ու նարկոտիկները տանում են իրենց հետեւից ոչ էնքան թուլակամ, որքան զգացմունքային մարդկանց, նկատի չունեմ “լոքշությունից կայֆ բռնողներին” Էնպես, որ սիրելի դեմագոգներ-տրեզվեննիկներ, մտածեք մի քիչ, գուցե զգայական ոլորտում մի քիչ խնդիրներ կան: Առանց նեղանալու, եթե ինձ անվանում են անուղեղ, ես իրավունք ունեմ անվանել մարդկանց, որոնք էդպես են ասում անվանել անզգամ: Եթե մոդերատորները կհամարեն սա անձնական վիրավորանք ու կհեռացնեն աբզացս, ապա կխնդրեմ հեռացնել նաեւ նրանց աբզացները, քանի որ դա արդեն անձնավորված բնույթ ա կրում, ես ասում եմ, որ ես նարկոման եմ ու ալկոհոլիկ, հա, եղել եմ, մոռացա:  :-) Կարեւոր չի:

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2010), cold skin (28.09.2009), einnA (11.03.2011), KiLa (01.06.2010), Kita (28.09.2009), Kuk (28.09.2009), Մարկիզ (28.09.2009), Ուլուանա (28.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (29.09.2009)

----------


## _BA_

*Знаменитые наркоманы*
*
1. Зигмунд Фрейд - кокаин*

Первоначально интерес к кокаину был медицинский. Впервые Фрейд попробовал кокаин в 1884 году и был поражен его действием: употребление этого вещества излечило его от депрессии, придало уверенности в себе. В том же году молодой ученый пишет статью «О коке», где настойчиво рекомендует использовать кокаин как местное обезболивающее средство, а также как лекарство от астмы, расстройства пищеварения, депрессии, неврозов.

Будущий отец психоанализа опубликовал целый ряд статей о свойствах кокаина, в которых подробно описывались все ощущения, вызываемые этим веществом. Однако в последних работах на эту тему он уже менее восторженно писал о нём. В этом нет ничего удивительного, ведь от злоупотребления кокаином умер близкий друг Фрейда Эрнст фон Фляйшль.

Будучи уверенным, что кокаин помогает ликвидировать зависимость от морфина, Фрейд взялся лечить своего друга, сильно пристрастившегося к морфию. Но произошло неожиданное: зависимость от морфия сменилась зависимостью от кокаина, последовала передозировка, и пациент умер.

Однако вернемся к самому Зигмунду Фрейду. Ученый настолько искренне верил в «целительные» свойства белого порошка, который якобы помогал ему избавляться от всех его страхов и комплексов, что и сам пристрастился к нему. Фрейд сумел побороть тягу к зелью, но на это ушло не мало сил и времени.

*2. Энди Уорхол – обетрол*

Обетрол является не очень распространенным наркотиком и в настоящее время больше известен как «аддералл», отпускаемый исключительно по рецепту медикамент. Оба препарата используются для стимулирования внимания и повышения работоспособности, которые так необходимы знаменитостям. Культовая персона в истории поп-арт движения Энди Уорхол глотал таблетки обетрола, как обычные мятные драже Tic Tac. А ведь препарат имеет побочные эффекты, такие, как психопатические припадки, депрессия, проблемы в работе сердца. Но происходило это совсем не случайно. Обетрол – это таблетки с быстрым высвобождением действующего компонента, который как быстро начинает действовать, так же быстро и прекращает (в отличие от него аддералл обладает пролонгированным действием). И для того, чтобы постоянно находится в «тонусе», надо что делать? Правильно, глотать и глотать таблетки.

*
3. Майлз Дэвис – героин*

Майлз Дэвис, «Черный Князь Джаза», великий музыкант, композитор и трубач 20 века, и у него были серьезные проблемы с наркотиками. За время его творческой деятельности у Майлза были периоды, когда он полностью отходил от работы. И виной всему были наркотики. Так в начале 1950-х музыкант пристрастился к героину и только спустя четыре года смог преодолеть эту зависимость во многом благодаря влиянию легендарного боксера Шуга Рея Робинсона (Sugar Ray Robinson) и вернуться к полноценному творчеству.

*4. Бальзак – кофеин*

Многие из нас могут сказать, что тоже пристрастились к кофеину, и если не выпьют чашечку кофе или баночку Diet Coke с утра, то весь день будет болеть голова. Но это ерунда по сравнению с болезненным пристрастием к кофе известного французского писателя. Бальзак был очень плодовитым автором и работал ежедневно, по много часов. Чтобы поддерживать себя в форме, Бальзак пил много кофе, пренебрегая сном. Он любил повторять, что ароматный напиток наполняет его голову множеством мыслей. Считается, что именно кофе стал причиной болезни сердца, от которой писатель скончался на пятидесятом году жизни. В день он мог выпить более двадцати чашек ароматного напитка.

В наше время такое пристрастие к кофе и кофесодержащим напиткам называется кофеинизмом (вид токсикомании). Может привести к серьезным нарушениям деятельности сердечно-сосудистой, нервной систем, головным болям, нарушению сна, вызывая нервозность, повышенную возбудимость, раздражительность. Возникает сниженное, пессимистическое настроение. Так что, может стоит пересмотреть некоторые свои привычки?

*5. Льюис Кэрролл – опиум*

Во времена Кэрролла опиум называли Лауданум (Laudanum), и многие люди принимали эту спиртовую опийную настойку даже при легких недомоганиях, к примеру, при головных болях. Не удивительно, что у них возникала зависимость. Не избежал этой участи и английский писатель Чарльз Лютвидж Доджсон, более известный как Льюис Кэрролл. Он страдал от очень сильных мигреней. Поэтому многие считали, что Льюис принимал лауданум, так как он облегчал боль. Более того, с раннего детства писатель страдал от заикания, что очень сильно беспокоило его. Наркотик «помогал» Кэрроллу справиться с этим комплексом, успокаивал его и в тоже время придавал уверенности. Какой бы ни была истинная причина, одно можно сказать с точно: Кэрролл находился под воздействием наркотика. Достаточно только почитать его «Алису в стране чудес».

*6. Эдит Пиаф – всё?*

Известно, что в 1951 году величайшая эстрадная певица, кумир всей Франции, попадает в серьезную автомобильную аварию, в результате которой у неё оказались сломаны рука и два ребра. Принимая болеутоляющие, она пристрастилась к морфину, начала пить все возможные таблетки. Незадолго до этой аварии, в авиакатастрофе погиб её любимый человек, уже тогда Эдит Пиаф впала в депрессию и пыталась уйти от реальности с помощью алкоголя. От самоубийства ее спасла подруга. Лечение не принесло ожидаемого результата. От алкоголизма и депрессии певица так и не избавилась. Но несмотря ни на что она продолжала выступать. Страсть к сцене давала ей силы, даже тогда, когда она, уже больная раком, не могла дышать из-за подступающей к горлу крови.

*7. Вы знаете, что Фолкнер был алкоголиком?*

Да, тот самый выдающийся американский романист и новеллист Уильям Фолкнер. А что другие не менее знаменитые американские писатели тоже страдали от этой пагубной привычки: и Фрэнсис Фицджеральд, и Эрнест Хемингуэй, а также Эдгар По, Синклер Льюис, английский поэт, драматург Дилан Томас? Конечно же, знаете. Кажется, что алкоголь был наркотиком большинства талантливых писателей. К сожалению, он был популярен не только среди мужчин, но и Дороти Паркер, Эдна Сент-Винсент Миллей известны своим пристрастием к алкоголю.

*8. Мария Каллас – куаалюд*

Выдающаяся греческая оперная певица была довольно пышной женщиной, но на пике своей карьеры она вдруг начала стремительно терять вес, становиться худенькой и стройной. Говорили, будто она принимала куаалюд (Quaaludes), и именно эти таблетки помогли ей сбросить вес. Хотя сама Мария всегда утверждала, что её похудение было результатом строгой диеты.

*9. Трумэн Капоте - всевозможные наркотики*

Трумэн Капоте сумел добиться славы на писательском поприще. Но этот же триумф и погубил его. Роскошь, беспорядочный образ жизни, в тоже время все больше стрессов и спешки, привели к тому, что Трумэн сильно пристрастился к алкоголю. Даже если не было повода, он его всегда находил. Если кто-нибудь отнимал у него бутылку, Капоте впадал в ярость. С годами он пристрастился ещё и к наркотикам. После смерти Капоте в его крови были обнаружены следы барбитуратов, валиума, антиэпилептических и обезболивающих препаратов.
*
10. Хэмфри Дэви - закись азота*

Великолепный британский химик и изобретатель, сделавший немало великих открытий в области химии, решил доказать, ещё будучи совсем юным, что закись азота не является опасным ядом (как считали американские врачи того времени). Опробовать же действие закиси азота он отважился на самом себе. Когда газ был получен, Дэви начал свои героические опыты. Вдыхание закиси азота произвело на него столь необыкновенное действие, вызывая чрезвычайно приятные ощущения и весёлое настроение, что он стал повторять их почти ежедневно, всё более и более убеждаясь не только в отсутствии отравляющего действия, но и в неизменном опьяняющем эффекте закиси азота и вызываемых им весёлых галлюцинациях. Находясь под впечатлением от действия «веселящего газа» (как позднее назвал Дэви закись азота), он даже описывал в стихах все свои ощущения при действии закиси азота.

Однажды, когда ученый вдохнул пять больших доз газа, он тут же потерял сознание и находился в таком состоянии около трех часов. Но все равно продолжал проводить эксперименты на самом себе, которые и стали причиной его серьезной болезни и смерти в возрасте пятидесяти лет. Конечно же, сам Хэмфри Дэви утверждал, что занимался этим исключительно в научных интересах, однако его одержимость экспериментами с газом наталкивает на другие мысли, уж больно приятные ощущения эйфории приносит «веселящий газ».

*Պարզաբանում* 

Իմ էս տեքստը մոդերատորները հանել են նշելով, որ օտար լեզվով գրառումներ չեն թույլատրվում: Պահանջվում ա կարճ բովանդակությունը: Քանի որ առանց էս տեքստի  արդեն նախորդ դարձած գրառումը մի քիչ անկապ ա ստացվում, ստիպված գրում եմ կարճ բովանդակությունը: Ուրեմն էստեղ պատմվում ա էն մասին, որ վերը ռուսերենով նշված հայտնի տաս մարդիկ ունեցալ այս կամ այն կախվածությունը: Դրանց թվում են Զիգմունդ Ֆրեյդը` կոկաին, Էնդի Ուորխոլ` օբետրոլ, Մայլ Դեվիս` հերոին, Օնորե դը`Բալզակ`կոֆեին, Լյուիս Քերոլլ` օփիում, Էդիտ Պիաֆ` ամեն ինչ, Վիլյամ Ֆոլկներ` ակլոհոլ, Մարիա Կալլաս` կուալյուդ(Quaaludes), Թուման Կապոտե`տարատեսակ նարկոտիկներ, Հեմֆրի Դեննի` “ուրախացնող գազ” կամ ազոտաթթու: Նաեւ պատմվում է թե ով ինչպես է ձեռք բերել կախվածություն: Այս նշանավոր եւ տակավին ոչ դեբիլ, անուղեղ, հիմար ու տականք մարդկանից բացի նծվում են էլի մի քանի անուններ` Ֆրենսիս Ֆիջերալդ եւ Էռնստ Հեմնիգուեյ, ինչպես նաու Էդգար Պո, Սինկլեր Լյուիս, անգլիական դրամատուրգ, Դիլան Թոմաս, որոնք եղել են ակոհոլիկ: Նաեւ այնպիսի հարգված եւ նծանավոր կանայք, ինչպիսիք են ` Դորոթի Փարքերը եւ Էդնա Սենթ-Վինսեթն են ունեցել ակոհոլային կախվածություն:
Խնդրում եմ մոդերատորներին չհեռացնել գրառումը, քանի որ արդեն նախորդ դարձած բայց նախկւնում այս գրառմանը հաջորդող գրառումը իմաստային ոռւմով մի քիչ անհեթեթ ա ստացվում: Հուսով եմ այդքան հարգանք ունեմ որպեսզի մի քիչ խախտելով ֆորումի օրենքները մի կարեւոր բան ասեմ: 
Շնորհակալություն:

----------

cold skin (28.09.2009), Kita (28.09.2009), Kuk (28.09.2009), Մարկիզ (28.09.2009)

----------


## Lyonik

Շատ հետաքրքիր էր ւ հւզիչ,շատ ւրախ եմ քեզ համար,որ կարողացել ես հաղթահարել այդ բոլորը,կամքի ւժ ւնես,ապրես :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Առանց նեղանալու, եթե ինձ անվանում են անուղեղ, ես իրավունք ունեմ անվանել մարդկանց, որոնք էդպես են ասում անվանել *անզգամ*:


Հարգելի *_BA_*, շա՜տ մեղմ ես գտնվել: Այդ մարդիկ (նկատի ունեմ հիվանդություն ունեցող մարդկանց անվայել, անգրագետ, անտրամաբանական արտահայտություններով պիտակավորողները), եթե այսքան բացատրելուց հետո էլ դեռ իրենց չհիմնավորված կարծիքը չեն փոխել, ուրեմն՝ իրենց քթից այն կողմ չեն տեսնում, *ահավոր անգրագետ են, անխիղճ, շատախոս* և իրենք են հենց *թուլակամ* :Jpit: : Այնպես որ՝ նրանց վայրահաչություններին պետք չէ ուշադրություն դարձնել:

Հետո… Հիվանդներին սրիկա ու հիմար անվանողներ, պետք չէ ինտերնետներում *մեծագլուխ*, դատարկ ու վիրավորական արտահայտություններ անել, ապա պոչը…… :Jpit: )

Իսկ ահա այս առաջարկս դեռ ուժի մեջ է: 



> Այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարծում ու անընդհատ նշում են, որ նարկոմանները և ալկոհոլիկները, ովքեր, հիշեցնում եմ՝ հիվանդ մարդիկ են, սրիկաներ են, տականքներ ու անխելք-հիմարներ, հրավիրում եմ՝ այդ մարդկանց երեսին ասելու այն, ինչ դուք մտածում եք: Հետևանքների համար պատասխանատու չեմ, սակայն կարող եմ օգնել մարմնի տարբեր հատվածներում այդ ամենից հետո առաջացած վերքերը մշակելու, վիրակապելու հարցում:


Երևի այնուամենայնիվ այս գրառումս հայտնի պատճառներով կջնջվի: :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2010), Kita (28.09.2009), Kuk (28.09.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

_BA_, շատ շնորհակալ եմ երկար գրառման համար, որտեղ դուք ցույց եք տալիս, թե ինչքան ուժեղ եք եղել, որ կարողացել եք ազատվել նման վատ սովորություններից, բայց…

1. Չհասկացա, թե ինչ կապ ուներ թե որ հայտնի մարդն էլ օգտագործել թմրանյութեր։ Թաքնված պրոպագանդա՞, ով ուզում է հայտնի արվեստագետ դառնալ, բոլորը դեպի թմրանյու՞թ։

2. Ես Ձեր գրառումներում ոչ մի տեղ չտեսա, թե ինչն էր Ձեզ մղել դեպի ալկոհոլն ու թմրանյութերը։ Չգիտես ինչու համոզված եմ, որ ինչպիսի ծանրություն էլ Ձեր ուսերին ընկած լիներ, դուք աշխարհում միակ մարդը չեք, որ նման բանի է հանդիպում։ Բայց բոլորը չեն, որ դառնում են թմրամոլ կամ ալկոհոլիկ։ Ընդ որում թմրամոլ չդարձողների զգալի մասը չի գնում այդ քայլին, պարզապես *գիտակցելով* դրա վնասը։

Հ.Գ.
Մի անգամ էլ պարզաբանեմ իմ տեսակետը. ես թմրամոլներին համարում եմ անուղեղ, ոչ թե երբ նրանց տեսնում եմ հիվանդ, այլ որովհետև գիտեմ, որ նրանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը *սեփական կամքով է դարձել հիվանդ*։ Ինձ համար այսքանը բավական է, մարդուն անուղեղ համարելու համար։ Եթե նա դրանից հետո բուժվի, ես կհամարեմ, որ նա խելք է ձեռք բերել։ Ցավոք սրտի նման մարդիկ ինձ ավելի հազվադեպ են հանդիպում, քան թե բուժվել չցանկացողները։

----------

Բարեկամ (29.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> _BA_, շատ շնորհակալ եմ երկար գրառման համար, որտեղ դուք ցույց եք տալիս, թե ինչքան ուժեղ եք եղել, որ կարողացել եք ազատվել նման վատ սովորություններից, բայց…
> 
> 1. Չհասկացա, թե ինչ կապ ուներ թե որ հայտնի մարդն էլ օգտագործել թմրանյութեր։ Թաքնված պրոպագանդա՞, ով ուզում է հայտնի արվեստագետ դառնալ, բոլորը դեպի թմրանյու՞թ։


Իհարկե, հարգելի _BA_- ն ավելի լավ կպատասխանի սույն անիմաստ (հիմա կասեմ՝ ինչու անիմաստ) հարցին, քան ես, բայց քանի որ նվաստագույնիս ցանկությունն ահավոր մեծ է, թույլ տվեք ես էլ մի քանի բառ ասեմ: :Jpit: 
Ուրեմն՝ ի հակադրություն մի շարք ակումբցիների, այդ թվում՝ նաև քո կողմից, հարգելի Աթեիստ, բազմիցս թմրամոլների և ալկոհոլամոլների մասին հայտնած անիրական, անհիմն, *վիրավորական* կարծիքի, հարգարժան _BA_-ն, անվանի, հանճարեղ մարդկանց անուններն այստեղ գրելով, փորձել է վերը նշված մի շարք ակումբցիներին, այդ թվում՝ նաև քեզ, հարգելի Աթեիստ, ցույց տալ, որ թմրամոլները, ալկոհոլամոլները ապուշ չեն, հիմար չեն, անուղեղ ու սրիկա *չ*են: Նրանք պարզապես ունեն հիվանդություն: Եվ այս ամենը (նկատի ունեմ նշանավոր մարդկանց անունները գրելու հանգամանքը) այնքան պարզ ու հասկանալի է (հատկապես, որ հեղինակն այդ մասին շա՜տ մանրամասն գրել է), որ քո կողմից արտահայտած այս մտքի (որն, ի դեպ, քրեորեն հետապնդվում է)



> Թաքնված պրոպագանդա՞


առկայությունը զարմանալի է:
Իմաստը _Ba_-ի գրառման պետք է որ քեզ ու բոլորին էլ պարզ լիներ: Եվ, ներիր, այս պարագայում քո կողմից արտահայտված *եզրակացություն-հարցը*



> Թաքնված պրոպագանդա՞


թվում է զրպարտություն: Այդ մարդիկ պարզապես ունեցել են կախվածություն և ոչ մի պրոպագանդա էլ (թաքուն թե չթաքուն) այդտեղ չկա:




> 2. Ես Ձեր գրառումներում ոչ մի տեղ չտեսա, թե ինչն էր Ձեզ մղել դեպի ալկոհոլն ու թմրանյութերը։ Չգիտես ինչու համոզված եմ, որ ինչպիսի ծանրություն էլ Ձեր ուսերին ընկած լիներ, դուք աշխարհում միակ մարդը չեք, որ նման բանի է հանդիպում։ Բայց բոլորը չեն, որ դառնում են թմրամոլ կամ ալկոհոլիկ։ Ընդ որում թմրամոլ չդարձողների զգալի մասը չի գնում այդ քայլին, պարզապես *գիտակցելով* դրա վնասը։


Սրա մասին արդեն բազմիցս խոսվել է, կանգ չեմ առնի: 




> Հ.Գ.
> Մի անգամ էլ պարզաբանեմ իմ տեսակետը. ես թմրամոլներին համարում եմ անուղեղ, ոչ թե երբ նրանց տեսնում եմ հիվանդ, այլ որովհետև գիտեմ, որ նրանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը *սեփական կամքով է դարձել հիվանդ*։ Ինձ համար այսքանը բավական է, մարդուն անուղեղ համարելու համար։ Եթե նա դրանից հետո բուժվի, ես կհամարեմ, որ նա խելք է ձեռք բերել։ Ցավոք սրտի նման մարդիկ ինձ ավելի հազվադեպ են հանդիպում, քան թե բուժվել չցանկացողները։


Դու, հարգելի Աթեիստ այս մեկ (վերջին) պարբերության մեջ ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես: Գրում ես, որ կախվածությամբ հիվանդ մարդկանց հիվանդ չես համարում: Մեկ էլ քիչ անց համարում ես հիվանդ: Հետո էլ (թե առաջ, չեմ էլ հիշում) անվանում ես անուղեղ: Լավ, բա որ հիվանդ չի, էլ ի՞նչն է բուժում: Կամ որ բուժվեց, ուղեղ ձեռք բերե՞ց… Այդ ինչպե՞ս: :Shok:  Վերջիվերջո, *ըստ քեզ*՝ այդ մարդիկ հիվա՞նդ են, թե՞ անուղեղ, թե՞ թուլակամ, թե՞ սրիկա, թե ֆսյո ժե, հիվանդ… :Think:

----------

KiLa (01.06.2010), Kita (29.09.2009), Kuk (28.09.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> _BA_-ն, անվանի, հանճարեղ մարդկանց անուններն այստեղ գրելով, փորձել է վերը ցույց տալ, որ թմրամոլները, ալկոհոլամոլները ապուշ չեն, հիմար չեն, անուղեղ ու սրիկա չեն:


1. Համոզված եմ, ինձանից չես լսում, որ շատ հանճարներ հոգեկան հիվանդ են եղել։ 

2. Ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, որ գոնե դրա միջով անցած մարդը չէր սկսի քարոզել թմրանյութերը, բայց բերած օրինակը (նույնիսկ հանճարներն են օգտագործում) իր մեջ նման միտք է պարունակում։

3. Ես արդեն այս օրինակը բազմիցս բերել եմ, բայց փաստորեն լավ չեմ կարողանում շարադրել։
Երբ մարդը ինքնակամ ձեռքը կտրում է, դառնում է մի ձեռքանի, այսինքն ինվալիդ, հիվանդ։
Բայց ձեռքը կտրելու պահին անուղեղ էր։ 
*Նորմալ մարդը ինքնակամ իրեն չի վնասում։* Սա իմ տեսակետի հիմնաքարն է։

Կոնկրետ թմրամոլությունից բուժվելու համար միայն բժշկությունը քիչ է, շատ կարևոր է նաև մարդու մոտ բուժվելու ցանկությունը, իսկ դրա համար մարդու ինտելեկտը պետք է ռուս շարքային ալկաշի ինտելեկտուալ մակարդակից շատ ավելի բարձր լինի։ Բուժված մարդուն էլ չեմ կարող անվանել անուղեղ, բայց կշարունակեմ ասել, որ թմրամոլությունը սկսելու պահին նա անուղեղ էր։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բուժված մարդուն էլ չեմ կարող անվանել անուղեղ, բայց կշարունակեմ ասել, որ թմրամոլությունը սկսելու պահին նա *անուղեղ* էր։


Իսկ մեկ հարց. ես ինքս պատասխանը չգիտեմ: «Անուղեղ»-ը ի՞նչ է: Նոզոլոգիա՞ է, հոգեկան վիճա՞կ, միգուցե սոցիալական վիճա՞կ: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում լինել «անուղեղ»: 

Եվ վերջապես, անուղեղ մարդն, ըստ քեզ բուժվեց ու ուղեղ ձեռք բերեց, փաստորեն: :Xeloq:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Անուղեղը հիվանդությունը չի, չի բուժվում։ Ժամանակի ընթացքում կամ կանցնի, կամ ոչ։

Անուղեղ = անխելք = տգետ և այլն։

Հ.Գ.
Հետաքրքիր է, ֆորումում քանի՞ հոգի չգիտեր 'անուղեղ' բառի իմաստը։

----------

Gayl (12.04.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Անուղեղը հիվանդությունը չի, չի բուժվում։ Ժամանակի ընթացքում կամ կանցնի, կամ ոչ։
> 
> Անուղեղ = անխելք = տգետ և այլն։
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Հետաքրքիր է, ֆորումում քանի՞ հոգի չգիտեր 'անուղեղ' բառի իմաստը։


Աթեիստ, անխելքն ու տգետը տարբեր իմաստներ ունեն:

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2010), KiLa (01.06.2010), Kuk (22.01.2012)

----------


## _BA_

> _BA_, շատ շնորհակալ եմ երկար գրառման համար, որտեղ դուք ցույց եք տալիս, թե ինչքան ուժեղ եք եղել, որ կարողացել եք ազատվել նման վատ սովորություններից, բայց…


Աթեիստ ջան, կախվածությունն ու վատ սովորությունը տարբեր բաներ են, տվյալ դեպքում ես ունեցել եմ ոչ թե վատ սովորություն, ասենք, քիթ փորելու նման անմեղ մի բան, կամ հասարակավ խնչելու, ես ունեցել եմ բավականին լուրջ ֆիզիոլոգիական եւ հոգեբանական կախվածություն սկզբում նարկոտիկներից, որից ազատվելը ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի, ավելի հեշտ ստացվեց ինձ մոտ, եւ տարիներ անց, Հայասատնում արդեն, որտեղ կա խմելու կուտուրա, ալկոհոլից, որից, ցավոք, ինքս իմ կամքի ուժով դժվար թե կարողանաի ազատվել աշխատանքային թերապիայով եւ հեռանալով էն շրջապատից, որտեղ չէի կարող, եթե մնայի Ռուսաստան, , այլապես չէի գնա նարկոդիսպանսեր օգնություն հայցելու: Մարդիկ մտածում են, թե սովետը չի պրծել, եւ նրանց հարկադրաբար տանում են բուժելու ազգականները, ընկերները եւ այլն, տեսնում են հիվանդանոցի վանդակապատ պատուհանները եւ մտածում են, թե դա բանտանման հաստատություն ա: Իրականում ամեն ինչ կատարվում ա միայն հիվանդի նշում եմ ՀԻՎԱՆԴԻ, քանի որ մինչեւ հիվանդը չգիտակցի իր ՀԻՎԱՆԴ լինելու փաստը, նրան հնարավոր չի օգնել ու բուժել: Կամքի ուժ պետք չի, միայն մի քիչ գիտակցականություն, այո, գիտակցականություն այլ ոչ թե գիտակցություն:



> 1. Չհասկացա, թե ինչ կապ ուներ թե որ հայտնի մարդն էլ օգտագործել թմրանյութեր։ Թաքնված պրոպագանդա՞, ով ուզում է հայտնի արվեստագետ դառնալ, բոլորը դեպի թմրանյու՞թ։


Ուզում էի ակնհայտորեն ցույց տալ, որ ուղեղը, ինտելեկտը կամ IQ-ն կապ չունեն: Եվ ոչ մի նարկոտիկների ու ալկոհոլի պրոպագգանդայի մասին խոսք անգամ չի կարող լինել, միայն էն պատժառով, որ վերջ ի վերջո ամեն մեկը վատ ա վերջացրել իր կյանքը, եթե չի հրաժարվել դրանցից:



> 2. Ես Ձեր գրառումներում ոչ մի տեղ չտեսա, թե ինչն էր Ձեզ մղել դեպի ալկոհոլն ու թմրանյութերը։ Չգիտես ինչու համոզված եմ, որ ինչպիսի ծանրություն էլ Ձեր ուսերին ընկած լիներ, դուք աշխարհում միակ մարդը չեք, որ նման բանի է հանդիպում։ Բայց բոլորը չեն, որ դառնում են թմրամոլ կամ ալկոհոլիկ։ Ընդ որում թմրամոլ չդարձողների զգալի մասը չի գնում այդ քայլին, պարզապես գիտակցելով դրա վնասը։


Ասենք, եթե Ձեզ դա կբավարարի, համարեք հետքրքրասիրությունը, վախերը նրանց մեջ մտնելով սպանելու արկածախնդրությունը, դեպրեսիաները, երեխայի մահը, սիրո մահը, երբեմն հասարակության մեջ տեղս չգտնելը, իրավիճակները, շրջապատը, եւ էլի շատ ու շատ գործոններ: Ես տվել եմ լինքեր վերաբերող կոնկրետ նարկոտիկներին, տպագրված մամուլում, ավելի ծավալուն գրված ա գրքիս մեջ, ես չեմ կարող գիրքս տեղադրել ֆորումումմ եթե ուզում եք, կարող եք կարդալ: 



> Հ.Գ.
> Մի անգամ էլ պարզաբանեմ իմ տեսակետը. ես թմրամոլներին համարում եմ անուղեղ, ոչ թե երբ նրանց տեսնում եմ հիվանդ, այլ որովհետև գիտեմ, որ նրանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը սեփական կամքով է դարձել հիվանդ։ Ինձ համար այսքանը բավական է, մարդուն անուղեղ համարելու համար։ Եթե նա դրանից հետո բուժվի, ես կհամարեմ, որ նա խելք է ձեռք բերել։ Ցավոք սրտի նման մարդիկ ինձ ավելի հազվադեպ են հանդիպում, քան թե բուժվել չցանկացողները։


Ուղեղները տարբեր են լինում, ու ճշմարտության եւ իմաստության հասնելու ճանապարհները նունպես: Ես ոչ մի բանի համար չեմ փոշմանում, ինչ արել եմ, ես փոշմանում եմ նրա համար, ինչ չեմ արել ժամանակին, այսիքն` կանգ չեմ առել, կամ էլ երեւի թե կանգ եմ առել, այլապես դիակ կլինեի ու չէի գրի էս ամենը էստեղ: Եթե կան մարդիկ, որոնք ինձ ընդունում եւ սիրում են ընենց, ոնց ես կամ էսօր, իմ լավուվատով, ամեն ինչով, ապա էդ ամենը, էդ կախվածությունները եւ դրանցից ազատվելու կարողությունը նույնպես ինձ սարքել են էն, ինչ կամ ես էսօր: Իսկ բուժվել չցանկացող ու ուղեղ ունեցող նարկոման կամ ալկոհոլիկ ես նունպես չեմ հանդիպել, կամ էլ նրանք արդեն թքել են իրանց կյանքի վրա ու ապրելու ստիմուլ չունեն, որովհետեւ եթե ունեն ուղեղ ու չեն բուժվում,* հաստատ* գիտակցում են, որ դա դանդաղ ինքնասպանություն ա: Ես ունեմ մի քանի էդպիսի ծանոթներ, նույնիսկ լավ բարեկամներ: Եւ անուղեղ, եւ գիտակցաբար դանդաղ մահացողներ: Անուղեղներին օգնելն անիմաստ ա, հիվանդ չեն համարում իրանց, իսկ դանդաղ ինքասպանության ճանապարհն ընտրողների կամքի վրա բռնանալ չի կարելի: Այլ հարց ա, որ նրանք սպանելով իրանց, ցավ են պատճառում մոտիկներին ու հարազատներին, որոնք անտարբեր չեն նրանց նկատմամբ: Բայց դա Աստծու գործն ա արդեն, մարդն անզոր ա: Վերջում ասեմ, որ ի տարբերություն Ձեզ, ես շատ քիչ եմ հանդիպել նարկոմանների, որոնք չուզեին նարկոման չլինել: Ֆիզիոլոգիական կախվածություն ձեռք բերելուց հետո, “կայֆի” մասին խոսք չի գնում, նարկոմանը ներարկում ա անում “դզվելու” ու օրն ապրելու համար, որովհետեւ եթե շաքարախտով հիվանդին ինսուլին ա պետք, նարկոմանին պետք ա իրա էնդորֆինի դոզան, ալկոհոլիկին` մի հարյուր գրամը, երբ առկա ա ալկոհոլային աբստինենցիա, այսինաքն օրգանիզմը նորմալ չի գործում ու զանազան ինֆարկտների, ինսուլտների հավանականությունը, եթե ալկոհոլիկը չխմի իրա հարյուր գրամը շատ մեծ ա, միակ այլ ճանապարհը բուժօգնությունն ա: Ու հետո, ասեմ Ձեզ, որ խմող մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը չի հասկանում, չի գիտակցում ու չի ընդունում ալկոհոլից կախվածությունը, մանավանդ հիվանդության առաջին եւ երկրորդ ստադիաներում, երբ ամեն օր խմել դեռ չկա, առաջին ստաիայում միայն առիթը չեն բաց թողնում, երկրորդ ստադիայում` սկսելով չեն կարողանում կանգ առնել մի քանի օր, չնայած կարողանում են շաբաթներով, ամիսներով, նույնիսկ տարիներով չխմել: Ալկոհոլիկը առողջ ա, քանի դեռ չի խմում առաջին հարյուր գրամը: Դրանից հետո միանում ա էն մեխանիզմը, որն արդեն ուղեղի փոփոխության ենթարկված հատվածներում ծրագրավորված ա ու չի անցնում ԵՐԲԵՔ: Այսինքն, ակոհոլիզմի բուժումը խմիչքից ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ հրաժարվելն ա: Ոչ մի կաթիլ: Էդպիսի պրոդուկտ չկա ինձ համար, դա թույն ա ու իմ թշնամիոն ա, պիտի ասի իրան մարդը, հիվանդը, որն արդեն առողջ ա, ու վերջ: Նարկոտիկների դեպքում մի քիչ այլ ա պատկերը, մի քանի ներարկում կամ ներշնչում են հարկավոր, որ մեխանիզմը գործի անցնի: Էսպես բաներ: Շատ կուզեի, որ հայերը մի քիչ տոլերանտություն, հանդուրժողականություն ունեային ագռեսիայի կամ թքածունենալության փոխարեն, ու մի քիչ ավելի համարձակ կդառնային մեր հիվանդները, որպեսզի արտերկրում գործող Անոնիմ Ալկոհոլիկների ու Նարկոմանների միության պես մի տեղ համարձակ կանգնեին ու խոսային իրանց պրոբլեմի, անցած ճանապարհի մասին, իրանց նմանների հետ, որ շինծու ամոթը մեր ազգի գենոտիպը չշարունակեր փչացնել հանցավոր լռության համար նպաստավոր պայմաններ ստեղծելով, որ իմ աղջիկը չամաչեր, որ իրան ճանաչող մարդիկ կասեն “մերն ակլաշ ա ու նարկոման”, այլ ասեր. *“Իմ մաման կարողացել ա անցնել կրակի. ջրի ու փառքի միջով: Ու ես հպարտ եմ, որ նա իմ մայրն ա”*

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2010), einnA (11.03.2011), Kita (29.09.2009), Kuk (22.01.2012), Lionne_en_Chasse (12.11.2009), Lord (12.04.2010), razmik21 (24.11.2009), Աթեիստ (29.09.2009), Բարեկամ (29.09.2009), Երկնային (29.09.2009), Հանուման (14.10.2009), Մարկիզ (29.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (14.10.2009)

----------


## _BA_

Հա մոռացա արվեստագետների ու հանճարների մասին: Իհարկե, հանճարն ու շեղված բանականությունը հաճախ են ձեռք ձեռքի բրնած կերտում մեր արվեստը, քաղաքականությունը, քաղաքակրթությունը, բայց դա պարտադիր չի: Ու արվեստագետներից շատ շատերն էլ սթափ կյանքի մոլեռանդ կողմնակիցներ ու քարոզիչներ են: Բայց մի քիչ խենթություն բնականաբար կա, որը սակայն սակավամտության հետ ոչ մի կերպ համեմատել չի կարելի, ու իհարկե ուղեղի բացակայության մասին խոսելն իսկ անհեթեթություն ա տվյալ մարդկանց դեպքում: 
"Բանականության խաղեր" ֆիլմը վառ օրինակ: Ուղղակի ուղեղներն են տարբեր կերպ աշխատում, ոչ թե բացակայում են:

----------

Հանուման (14.10.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հարգելի _BA_, անչափ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար։
Երևի թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց մի հարց է ինձ խիստ հետաքրքրում։

եթե հիմա վերադառնայիք այն պահին, երբ առաջին անգամ սրսկվեցիք (կամ ինչ կերպ եք օգտագործել թմրանյութը), մի՞թե նորից կկրկնեիք։



> Ես ոչ մի բանի համար չեմ փոշմանում

----------


## _BA_

> Հարգելի _BA_, անչափ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար։
> Երևի թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց մի հարց է ինձ խիստ հետաքրքրում։
> 
> եթե հիմա վերադառնայիք այն պահին, երբ առաջին անգամ սրսկվեցիք (կամ ինչ կերպ եք օգտագործել թմրանյութը), մի՞թե նորից կկրկնեիք։


Ոչ իհարկե: Բայց ինչ եղել եղել ա: Ոչ մի բան պատահական չի լինում կյանքում, ամեն բան ենթարկվում ա Կարմայի օրենքներին, կամ քրիստոնեությամբ ասեմ, երբեք Աստված չի ուղարկում էնպիսի փորձություն մարդուն, որը նա ի վիճակի չլիներ հաղթահարել, այսիքն` ամեն մեկը իր խաչն ա տանում: Կարդացեք գիրքս, հետո կզրուցենք: Ամեն բան պատահում ա մարդու հետ եթե պիտի պատահի, ու մենք շաաաաատ փոքր մրջյուններ ենք, որ կարողանանք ասել "եթե սենց չլիներ, սենց չէր լինի, այլ ձեւ կլիներ: Երեւի տեսել եք, հայերեն չգիտեմ ոնց թարգմանեմ "Эффект бабочки" ֆիլմը:  Եթե չսրսկվեի գուցե մի այլ բան կլիներ, եւ հիմա կյանքը այլ ձեւի կլիներ, ու դա ամենեւին էլ միանաշանակ չի, որ կլիներ ավելի լավ: Ուղղակի այլ կլիներ: Չէր լինի իմ գիրքը,  չէի ձեռք բերի ալկոհոլային կախվածություն, որն իհարկե չէր լինի, եթե չլիներ նախկինում նարկոմանիան, չէի ճանաչի Մարկիզին, նա չէր պատմի էս թեմայի մասին, չէինք զրուցի մենք Ձեզ հետ, ու դեռ հայտնի չի ինչեր չէին լինի ինչ կա հիմա ու կլինի: Երբեք չեմ մտածել կյանքիս սխալների մասին` ժամանակը հետ տալու նպատակամղմամբ: Միակ դրդիչը դա մոտիկներիս ու հարազատներիս պատճառած ցավն ու անհարմարություններն են, որ եթե նայենք մի այլ տեսանկյունից, միգուցե նրանց էլ ինչ-որ բան տվել են, թեկուզ հանդուրժողականություն ու ներելու ունակություն: Անառակ որդու վերադարձը միշտ էլ ցնցող ա եղել ու կմնա: Իսկ ես մարդ եմ եւ ունեմ սխալվելու ու սխալներից դասեր քաղելու իրավունք: Ու քաղած դասերը ծածկում են ամեն ինչ: Էսօրվա իմ էնտուզիազմը երբեք չէր լինի, եթե ես մարիխուանա չփորձեի, քաղքենուս  ուղեղը չվրվնջար ու ասեր` կյանքը դա միայն խոհանոցն ու հարեւանների հետ կոֆե խմելը չի, կամ քո երեխային աշխարհին ցուցադրելը, կամ մարդուդ հետեւից ընկած դավաճանության վրա բռնելը: Ցնցվիր ու տես էլ ինչ կա կյանքում ու ինչ կարաս դու անես: Ես չեմ պրոպագանդում ոչինչ, ուղղակի նորից եմ ասում ամեն մարդ անցնում ա էն ճանապարհը, որ պիտի անցնի: Ու եթե դա ճանապարհ ա էդպիսի  փորձությունների միջով, ինչպիսիք են նարկոմանիան ու ակոհոլիզմը, ուրեմն աամեն ինչ նորմալ ա ու փոշմանելու բան չկա: Կապրենք` կտեսնենք: 

*Ճշմարտությունը մեկն է, ճանապարհները տարբեր:*

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2010), cold skin (29.09.2009), einnA (11.03.2011), Kita (29.09.2009), Աթեիստ (29.09.2009), Հանուման (14.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (29.09.2009)

----------


## _BA_

*Ճշմարտությունը մեկն է, ճանապարհները տարբեր:* [/QUOTE]

Միանգամից ասեմ, որ պրոպոգանդա չի: Ուղղակի պատահում ա էդպես, որ մինչեւ գլուխդ մի հազար անգամ նույն քարին նույն տեղը չես ջարդում, չես հասկանում որ քարին խփելով գլուխ են ջարդում: Ի միջիայլոց անուղեղության թեմայից ա:  :Hands Up:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.09.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ֆիզիոլոգիական կախվածություն ձեռք բերելուց հետո, “կայֆի” մասին խոսք չի գնում, նարկոմանը ներարկում ա անում “դզվելու” ու օրն ապրելու համար,


էսքանը մենակ հերիք էր

----------

Հանուման (14.10.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Որպեսզի բոլորին պարզ լինի, թե որքան դաժան ու ծանր հիվանդություն է թմրամիջոցներից կախվածությունը, որոշեցի մի քանի լուսանկարներ տեղադրել:
Այս մարդիկ տարիներ շարունակ չարաշահել են ափիոնի խմբի թմրամիջոցներ, գերազանցապես ներերակային ճանապարհով: Անգամ այսպիսի վիճակով (չհաշված, որ նրանք ունեն ուղեկցող այլ հիվանդություններ, բազմաթիվ բարդություններ, այդ թվում՝ խրոնիկական ինֆեկցիոն ծանր հիվանդություններ), նրանք շարունակել են թմրամիջոցների ամենօրյա գործածումը: 

1. և 2. Հիվանդը սրունքների վնասվածքներն առաջացել են ապօրինի մեթադոնի ներարկումների պատճառով: Մակերեսային երակներ ընդհանրապես չունի: Վերջին տարիներին ներարկվել է կամ միջմկանային, կամ ենթամաշկային ճանապարհով:

3. և 4. Երակների իսպառ բացակայություն, անոթների ախտահարման հետևանքով: Վերջին տարիներին ներարկվել է միայն աճուկային շրջանից, որի պատճառով առաջացել է վերք, ապա սպիացել է:

5. Նույնը: Ուղղակի այստեղ արդեն ձևավորվել է խուղակ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Որպեսզի բոլորին պարզ լինի, թե որքան դաժան ու ծանր հիվանդություն է թմրամիջոցներից կախվածությունը, որոշեցի մի քանի լուսանկարներ տեղադրել:
> Այս մարդիկ տարիներ շարունակ չարաշահել են ափիոնի խմբի թմրամիջոցներ, գերազանցապես ներերակային ճանապարհով: Անգամ այսպիսի վիճակով (չհաշված, որ նրանք ունեն ուղեկցող այլ հիվանդություններ, բազմաթիվ բարդություններ, այդ թվում՝ խրոնիկական ինֆեկցիոն ծանր հիվանդություններ), նրանք շարունակել են թմրամիջոցների ամենօրյա գործածումը: 
> 
> 1. և 2. Հիվանդը սրունքների վնասվածքներն առաջացել են ապօրինի մեթադոնի ներարկումների պատճառով: Մակերեսային երակներ ընդհանրապես չունի: Վերջին տարիներին ներարկվել է կամ միջմկանային, կամ ենթամաշկային ճանապարհով:
> 
> 3. և 4. Երակների իսպառ բացակայություն, անոթների ախտահարման հետևանքով: Վերջին տարիներին ներարկվել է միայն աճուկային շրջանից, որի պատճառով առաջացել է վերք, ապա սպիացել է:
> 
> 5. Նույնը: Ուղղակի այստեղ արդեն ձևավորվել է խուղակ:


Այսինքն՝ թմրանյութերի ներարկումների հետևանքով երակները վերանու՞մ են։  :Shok:  Էդ պահը կբացատրես մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այսինքն՝ թմրանյութերի ներարկումների հետևանքով երակները վերանու՞մ են։  Էդ պահը կբացատրես մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն։


Նախ, ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում և ընդհանրապես հետսովետական երկրներում ափիոնային թմրամիջոցների պատրաստման համար (քանի, որ հիմնականում այն ենթակա է մշակման) օգտագործվում են բազմաթիվ քիմիական նյութեր՝ «լուծիչներ» (թմրամիջոցների պրեկուրսոր հանդիսացող նյութեր), որոնք խիստ վնասակար են օրգանիզմի համար: Բացի այդ ներարկման համար թմրամիջոցը ստանում են տան պայմաններում, ներարկվում են առանց տարրական սանիտարահիգիենիկ պայմանների պահպանման (սրանից էլ ինֆեկցիաների, մասնավորապես ՄԻԱՎ-ի և ինֆեկցիոն հեպատիտների տարածումը): Թմրամիջոցների հետ հաճախ խառնում են տարբեր այլ դեղամիջոցներ, որոնք էլ իրենց հերթին են վնասում անոթների պատերը: Արդյունքում այս ամենի և երակները յուրաքանչյուր օր վնասելու պատճառով առաջանում են երակաբորբեր (ֆլեբիտներ), պրոցեսի հետագա խրոնիկական ընթացքով՝ թրոմբոֆլեբիտով, կարծրացմամբ և մակերեսային (ներարկվողին հասանելի) երակների վերջնական «անհետացմամբ»: 
Հաճախ էլ հիգիենայի կանոններին չհետևելը բերում է աբսցեսների, ֆլեգմոնաների առաջացման, երբեմն նույնիսկ սեպսիսի: 
Ինֆեկցիաների հետ կապված ասեմ նաև, որ հայ թմրամոլների հիմնական մասը (երևի 95տոկոսը) տառապում են նաև հեպատիտ "C"-ով:
Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ այս մարդիկ, չնայած իրենց մոտ առկա ծանր վիճակին՝ բարդություններին, ինֆեկցիաներին, նաև շատ լավ գիտակցելով, որ թմրամիջոցների հետագա չարաշահումը ավելի է բարդացնում իրենց առողջական վիճակը, մեկ է, շարունակում են գործածել թմրամիջոցներ: Սա ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում է, որ այս մարդիկ ունեն լուրջ ու ծանր հիվանդություն` "կախվածություն ափիոնատիպ նյութերից"...

----------

Ուլուանա (13.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

Շատ բացասական եմ վերաբերվում: Կարծում այս երևույթի դեմ պայքարելու լայն միջոցներ պետք է օգտագործվեն, քիչ է միայն օրենքով պայքարելը, պետք է նաև հոգևոր պայքար մղել դրա դեմ, քանի որ իմ կարծիքով հենց սխալ հոգևոր կյանքի հողի վրա է զարգանում այս վատ երևույթը:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

_BA_ ես քեզ հետ լրիվ համձայն եմ,սակայն մի ուղղում ոչ թե ազոտաթթու(ազոտաթթուն շատ վտանգավոր ու թունավոր նյութա)այլ ազոտի օկսիդ N2O :Wink: :Մեկել մի քանի հայտնի մարդել ես ավելացնեմ 1,Ֆրենսիս Կրիկ օգտագործել է LSD-25 եւ հայտնաբերել ԴՆԹ ու ստացել նոբելյան մրցանակ,2,Լեոնարդո Դավինչին պեգանիում հարմալա,3,Մատրիցա ֆիլմի ռեժիսորները,ֆիլմի մտահաղացումը նրաց մոտ առաջացել է հոգեմետ նյութերի ազդեցության տակ,4,Բոբ Մարլին կաննաբիս,5,Ռեյ Չարլզ մորֆին,6,բիթլզներ LSD-25,մեսկալին,7,Հուգո Չավես ու Էվո Մորալես ՄԱԿի նիստի ժամանակ ծամել են կոկաի տերեւ,8,Դորս խումբը փսիլոցիբին, LSD-25, 9,Քերրի Մուլլիս LSD-25 ստացել է նոբելյան մրցանակ,10,Բայց այդ մարդիկ բացառություններ են,դա չի նաշանակում որ մենք ել պետք է օգտագործենք այդ նյութերը,նրանք հաստատ գիտեյին թե ինչ են ուզում կյանքից եւ ինչ հետեւանքներ էին սպասվում նրանց,ոնց որ ասում են«Suum cuique. - Каждому своё.»,եթե օգտագորցեք այդ իմ նշած հոգեմետ նյութերը (LSD-25, մեսկալին, փսիլոցիբին)առանց լուրջ set and settingի (установка и обстановка) ապա շատ շուտով  կարող է հայտնվեք հոգեբուժարանում,իսկ ինչ խոսքը վերաբերվումա մորֆինին ու մյուս ափիատներին,ապա նույնիսկ չփորձեք,քանի որ առաջին ներարկումից հետո 90% մնում է ապրելու 2-3 տարի,իսկ մնացած 5% ապրում է մի քիչ երկար ու միայն 5% կարողանում կամքի ուժ դրսեւորի որ անցնի ռեմիսիաի,Մահերի մեծ մասը գալիս է տգիտությունից(տարական հիգենիաի կանոները չպահպանելուց ու մեկ ասեղից սրսկվելուց,իսկ ՁԻԱՀ-ի ու հեպածիտների վիրուսները ամբողջովին ոչնչանում են ստերիլիզացիաի ժամանակ)մեկ էլ թմրանյութի կեղտոտության պատճառով :Մի հատ ասացվածք ափիոնամանների մոտ կա,ասում են որ հերոինը կարողանում է սպասի լինի 10 տարի թե 50 մեկ է ամբողջ մնացած կյանքում մտածելու են դրա մասին:Ափիատները շատ ուժեղ սինթետիկ էնդորֆիններ են(էնդորֆինները բնական պեպտիդային ափիոնանման նյութեր են,որոք մշտապես արտադրվում են օրգանիզմի կողմից,որպես ցավազրկող ու հաճույքի համար,ասենք օրգազմի ժամանակ,ծննդաբերության,պատերազմում վիրավորվելու ժամանակ եւ ազդում են Մ.Սերոտոնինային ռեցեպտորների վրա ինչպես նաեւ այդ ռեցեպտորների վրա են ազդում ափիատները):Երբ ներարկվում են ափիոն մարդու որքանիզմը էլ չի արտադրում էնդորֆին,այլ սպասումա թե երբ է արհեստական ճանապարհով ստանալու,իսկ երբ չես սրսկվում որգանիզմը դա ընդհունումա արցունքներով,պոխարոննի մարշով,նեյրոնները քեզ պատերազմ են հայտարարում,սինապսները(Հուն.Synapsis-հպում,միացում:Ապահովում է կոնտակտը նյարդային բջիջների ու այլ բջիջների հետ:Ապահովում է ինֆորմացիոն ազդանշանի փոխանցմանը)նեյրոններին տոկի են տալիս(էպիլեփսիա),մկանները սուսերով պար են պարում, ,նյութափոխանակությունը դառնում է կրիա,աղիները ու ստամոքսը քնաբեր են խմում ու խորը քնում են,սիրտը ու լիարդը ցավից կնճռոտվում են,այդ պահին Բեթհովենի 5-րդ սինֆոնիաի տակ՛ գլխի դուռը ծեծում են ու Տրոյական ձիով գալիս է նա՛ գերանդին մեջկին դրած,հարբուխի հետ La Cumparsita պարելով :LOL:  :LOL:  «ԼՈՄԿԱՆ»,իր հետ բերելով լիքը-լիքը իր համար շատ ուրախ,բայց քեզ համար շատ «դժբախտ երջանկություն» դեպրեսիաին :Bad: :

PS.Օմար Խայամ «Ով որ փորձի կակաչի արցունքները,ապա ամբողջ կյանքը կլացի»
PSS. Իմ կողմից«...Դու ունես դրախտի բոլոր բանալիները, Օ,մեծ ու ամենակարող Օփիում!»           Հին Հունական տաճարի գրություն"Դա դեղ է ամեն ինչի համար,բայց նրա դեմ դեղ չկա!"
PSS.Իմ խոսքեր«Պետք չէ վախենալ,երբ դու մենակ ես,պետք է վախենալ երբ դու 0-ես»,«

----------

Աթեիստ (12.04.2010)

----------


## Գուգօ

> Ապահովում է ինֆորմացիոն ազդանշանի փոխանցմանը)նեյրոններին տոկի են տալիս(էպիլեփսիա),մկանները սուսերով պար են պարում, ,նյութափոխանակությունը դառնում է կրիա,աղիները ու ստամոքսը քնաբեր են խմում ու խորը քնում են,սիրտը ու լիարդը ցավից կնճռոտվում են,այդ պահին Բեթհովենի 5-րդ սինֆոնիաի տակ՛ գլխի դուռը ծեծում են ու Տրոյական ձիով գալիս է նա՛ գերանդին մեջկին դրած,հարբուխի հետ La Cumparsita պարելով «ԼՈՄԿԱՆ»,իր հետ բերելով լիքը-լիքը իր համար շատ ուրախ,բայց քեզ համար շատ «դժբախտ երջանկություն» դեպրեսիաին:


Վատը չէր նկարագրությունը :Wink: 

Բայց թույլ տուր հարցնել, դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես ինչ է կատարվում մարդու հետ, այդ զգացողության մասին է խոսքը, ինչից ելնելով ես ասում դա:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Վատը չէր նկարագրությունը
> 
> Բայց թույլ տուր հարցնել, դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես ինչ է կատարվում մարդու հետ, այդ զգացողության մասին է խոսքը, ինչից ելնելով ես ասում դա:


ասեմ,որ ես կյանքում օփիատ չեմ օգտագործել,բայց ինձ ծանոթ մարդկանցից գիտեմ ու իմ բժցկական գիտելիքներից,նաեւ մի քանի մարդու հոգեբանական օգնություն եմ տրամադրել,դրա համար գիտեմ :Cool:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.04.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Ինչպիսի՞ն է ձեր վերաբերմունքը թմրամոլների նկատմամբ:Այս հարցին ես մի պատասխան ունեմ. իրանք ել են մարդ ու ընդամենը պիտի բուժվեն,թեկուզ ստիպողական:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Բարեւ ձեզ սիրելի ակումբի մասնակիցներ:Ով որ գիտակցաբար իմանալով  թմրանյութերի հետեւանքների մասին  ընդունում է այն,ապա ստանում է այն ինչին որ արժանի է,չէ որ ասում են(ինչ ցանես այն էլ կհնձես)ով ենք մենք որ դատապարտենք եւ փաթաթենք նրա գլխին «Մայն Կամպֆը»!, իսկ եթե օգնության կարիք ունեն պետք է օգնել :Ես ատում եմ ալկոհոլը եւ չեմ օգտագործում ,քանի որ դա պետության կողմից արջարկվող լեգալ ամենավնասակար ու ամենավտանգավոր թմրանյութն է՛ ափիոններից հետո,իսկ ինչ խոսքը վերաբերվում է հանցագործություններին,ապա ինչպես ցույց է տալիս ստածիստիկան ամենաշատ հանցագործությունները կատարվել են ալկահոլի ազդեցության տակ,քան վերձրած մյուս բոլոր թմրանյութերը եւ ամենաշատ մահերնել են ալկահոլից  ու ծխախոտից:Իսկ գիտեք արդյոք որ կաննաբիսից գրանցվել է 0 մահացության դեպք,իսկ ինչ որ խոսքը վերաբերվումա տոկսիկությանը ապա պետք է ուտել կամ ծխել մի 3կգ որ թունաորվեք:Իսկ գիտեք թե կաննաբիսը ինչ օգտակար բույս է գյուղատնտեսության համար եւ թե ինչու են արգել էլ այն,առաջին Levis ջինսերը ու համարյա բոլոր նավերի առագաստները եղել են կաննաբիսից,իսկ գիտեք թե կաննաբիսից ինչ էժան եւ վորակյալ թուղթ կարելի է ստանալ,սակայն պետությունը կտրում է անտառները,ստեղծելով պառնիկային էֆեկտ:Մենք ապրում ենք 21 դարում եւ ես 99,9 տոկոս գիտեմ որ գոյություն ունեն առանց(Դելտա -9-ՏՀԿ ու այլ կանաբիոդներ պարունակող սորտեր մշակված ռուս գիտնականների կողմից)ու եթե մարդիք պետությունից վերձնեին լիցենզիա ու աճացնեին առանց հոգեմետ նյութեր պարունակող կաննաբիսի սորտեր(ոչ թե օգտագործելու համար,Այլ թել ստանալու,հագուստ,վառելիք,թուղթ,կոսմետիկա,դեղ(բնական անվնաս անտիբիոտիկ),ուտելիք ստանալու համար) ապա առանց չափազանցնելու Հայաստանի բյուջեն կշատանար::Նիդեռլանդներ,Դանիա,Չեխիա,Բելգիա,Լյուքսենբուրգ,Լեհաստան,Ավստրալիա  ,Կալիֆորնիա եւ այլն:Այդ երկրներում Կաննաբիսը դեկրիմինոլիզացված է(այսինքն եթե աճացնես 5 թուփ կաննաբիս ու փողոցում մոտդ ունենաս 30գ կաննաբիս կամ 5գ հաշիշ ապա ոչ ոք չի կարող ձերբակալել):Իսկ գիտեք թե որտեղ են ամենաշատ թմրանյութը օգտագործում!Այո այո այն երկրներում,որտեղ ամենախիստ օրենքներն են գործում եւ մահապատիժը(Իրան,Թայլանդ,Չինաստան նաեւ ՌԴ)չէ որ արգելված պտուղը ավելի քաղցր է:

PS.Ասեմ նաեւ որ ալկոհոլը(էթանոլը)շատ լավ բան է,որպես растворитель(լուծիչ),բայց ոչ թե լիարդը եւ ուղեղը լուծելու,այլ բույսերից թուրմեր պատրաստելու(ալակլոիդները,եթերային յուղերը ու ծերպինները լուծելու համար)

PSS.Հիշեք ամենակարեւոր թմրանյութը դա առողջությունն է,հետեւեք ձեր առողջությանը,ուրախացեք եւ կայֆ ստացեք որ դուք առողջեք:

PSSS.Եթե մարդ չի համարում իրեն первопричинным,չի ընդունում իր էգոիզմը,ուրեմն խաբում է ինքն իրեն:

----------

Gayl (12.04.2010), Rhayader (12.04.2010), Sagittarius (13.04.2010), Արևածագ (13.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (13.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Magic-Mushroom, կխնդրեի տարբերակել պսիխոդելիկ պրակտիկաներն ու թմրամոլությունը: Թմրամոլ ասելով ի նկատի ունենք թմրանյութից ֆիզիոլոգիական կախվածություն ունեցող մարդ:
Մյուս կողմից՝ պսիխոդելիկ պրակտիկաների ժամանակ ոչ միշտ են պսիխոտրոպ կամ այլ բնույթի նյութեր օգտագործում: Օրինակ՝ շամանական պարերն ու բյուրեղապակե գնդի դիտմամբ մեդիտացիան, շատ այլ ձևի մեդիտացիաներ հետաքրքիր պսիխոդելիկ էֆֆեկտների են բերում, բուդդիստական որոշ պրակտիկաների արդյունքը մոտ է ԼՍԴ-ի ազդեցությանը: Մյուս կողմից՝ մենք գիտենք, որ ԼՍԴ-ի տոքսիկությունը զրոյական է: Պարզապես չկա այդ նյութի կիրառման էթիկա, ամբողջ Հայաստանում երևի քսան մարդ Թիմոթի Լիրի կարդացած լինի: Մյուս կողմից՝ կանաբիսի պարբերական կիրառումը բերում է նրա ակտիվ տարր THC-ի կուտակման, հաշիշային կոմայի մեջ կարող է գցել, եթե սխալ կիրառվի: Ի վերջո՝ ես իմ աչքերով տեսել եմ, ինչպես է հարբելը բերում «bad trip» հիշեցնող պանիկ վիճակի (ու «Վահաաաաաաան, ես անաու՜ն եմ» ճիչերի, ու Լեո Նեգրիի հիստերիկային զուգարանում տեսածի առթիվ :LOL: )
Ու վերջապես՝ կան բազմաթիվ լրիվ լեգալ նյութեր, որոնք կարելի է օգտագործել որպես պսիխոդելիկ (NM ու MG, օրինակի համար), բայց նրանք իրենց էությամբ շատ ավելի վնասակար են առողջության համար, քան ապօրինի պսիխոտրոպ նյութերը, օրինակ՝ ԼՍԴ-ն: Պարզապես ալկոհոլն իր էությամբ կանխատեսելի է, սիգարետը՝ նույնպես: Իսկ պետությանն ի՞նչ է պետք՝ մեզ կանխատեսելի դարձնել:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (12.04.2010), Արևածագ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Պարզապես սահմանափակ մարդիկ սիրում են պիտակավորել մարդկանց: Մի անգամ մարիխուանա ծխեցիր՝ թմրամոլ ես, այնքան կասեն, որ ինքդ էլ կհավատաս ու իսկապես թմրամոլ կդառնաս:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (12.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ախ Rhayader ջան,ես թմրանյութ եմ համարում միայն Օփիատները,Ստիմուլատորները(որոնք ուժեղ հոգեկան կախվաղություն են առաջացնում) ու ամենավտանգավորը դա ալկոհոլն է,
Կաննաբիսը ես թմրանյութ չեմ համարում,դա դեղ է,ես Ամստերդամում երեւի մի 50 սորտ փորձել եմ,այնտեղ նույնիսկ կանաբիսի թանգարան կա,ամեն տարի Կաննաբիսի կումբկ են խաղարկում ու եսել մի քանի անգամ ժուրիի կազմում եմ մասնակցել,հետո տարին 1-2 անգամ կախարդական սնկեր եմ օգտագործում անցած կյանքս վերլուծելու համար,փսիխոդելիկներ ես նույնպես թմրանյութ չեմ համարում,բայց եթե զվարճանալու համար ու առանց լուրջ պատրաստվածության օգտագործես ապա հոգեբույժարանը գրկաբաց կնդունի,նաեւ կախարդական կակտուսներ եմ օգտագործել 2 անգամ,սակայն հիմա ուսումնասիրում եմ Ստանիսլավ Գրոֆի-холотропное дыхание  գիրքը,իսկ եթե Կաննաբիս ծխողը թմրամոլ է,ապա ալկոհոլ օգտագործողը 10անգամ թմրամոլ,ատոմ եմ պիտակներ

Ps.Ես հարգում եմ օրենքները ու այդ ամենը օգտագործել եմ Նիդեռլանդներում,որտեղ օրինական է

PSS.խնդրում եմ իմ գրածս  չհամարեք պրոպագանդա,քանի որ պրոպագանդային եւ գովազդին հավատում են սեփական ուղեղ չունեցող մարդիկ,բացի այդ կեղծ արժեքների պրոպագանդայով,մարդկանց ուղեղները լավանալով ու զոմբիացնելով թող զբաղվի հեռուստատեսությունը,քանզի դա նրա մոտ շատ լավ ստացվում է:Ձեզ ինչ որ բան ասումա MK-ULTRA ծրաքիրը մշակված ԿՀՎի կողմից,եթե ոչ ապա անպայման խորհուրդ կտայի ծանոթանալ:

----------

Gayl (13.04.2010), Sagittarius (13.04.2010), Արևածագ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Պարզապես չկա այդ նյութի կիրառման էթիկա, ամբողջ Հայաստանում երևի քսան մարդ Թիմոթի Լիրի կարդացած լինի: Մյուս կողմից՝ կանաբիսի պարբերական կիրառումը բերում է նրա ակտիվ տարր THC-ի կուտակման, հաշիշային կոմայի մեջ կարող է գցել, եթե սխալ կիրառվի: Ի վերջո՝ ես իմ աչքերով տեսել եմ, ինչպես է հարբելը բերում «bad trip» հիշեցնող պանիկ վիճակի (ու «Վահաաաաաաան, ես անաու՜ն եմ» ճիչերի, ու Լեո Նեգրիի հիստերիկային զուգարանում տեսածի առթիվ)


Ճիշտ է.բայց ոչ թե THC է հավաքվում այլ նրա ոչ ակտիվ մետոբոլիտները,հա այնպիսի մարդ գիտեմ որ,օրինակ օրը 10գր բուժիչ նպատակներով ծխում է ու կոմայի մեջ չի ընկնում դա Հոլանդական Soma Seeds կանաբիսի սերմերի բանկի նախագահն է :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: ,գիտես հավատս չի գալիս որ Հայկական կաննաբիսից ինչ որ մեկը կնգնի կոմայի մեջ,որովհետեւ հենց ասում են կանաբիս Հայերը մտածում են տերեւների մասին,բայց ծխում են միայն աղջիկ բույսերի շիշկաները,կոմայից խուսափելու համար խորհուրդ եմ տալիս շաքարաջուր ու վիտամին C,շատը պարանոյա է առաջանում,բայց «bad trip»-վատ ճանապարհորդություն ոչ,այ սնկերը ու կակտուսները այո :LOL:  :LOL: 

ps.Միշտ հիշեք ձեզ ոչ ոք չի ստիպում թմրանյութ օգտագործել,նույնիսկ փորձելու համար կամ այլ պատճառաբանությամբ մի օգտագործեք,բնության օրենքը այն է որ կորցրած առողջությունը հետ չես բերի,

pss.Ասա թմրանյութերին *ՈՉ*!!!!Ու արդեն հերիք է թմրանյութերի հետ խոսաս :LOL: :

----------

Արևածագ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> գիտես հավատս չի գալիս որ Հայկական կաննաբիսից ինչ որ մեկը կնգնի կոմայի մեջ,որովհետեւ հենց ասում են կանաբիս Հայերը մտածում են տերեւների մասին,բայց ծխում են միայն աղջիկ բույսերի շիշկաները


Չէ հավատ ա, այդպիսի դեպքեր պատահում են, ախպեր խի՞ ես մեր տեղականը թերագնահատու՞մ :LOL:

----------


## Արևածագ

Magic-Mushroom -ն  այնքան լավ է գրում, որ նույնիսկ իմ ախորժակը բացեց :LOL: : Անտեր մնացած Հոլանդիա, ինչու՞ ես այդքան հեռու :Blush:

----------

Gayl (13.04.2010), Magic-Mushroom (13.04.2010), Rhayader (13.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Նույնիսկ ամենաթույլ ազդեցությունն ունեցող նյութերը իրենց հետևանքները թողնում են, օրինակ, ուղեղի վրա... Մի քանի տարի ռեժիմով ծխողները լռիվ отморозок են դառնում։
Որոշ մարդի, այ էս վիճակներով  :Blink:   :Crazy:   :Wacko:    հայտարարում են, որ խոտը վնաս չի...
Բայց էդ մարդու դեմքին նայում ես, հասկանում ես, որ ինքը սխալ ա... :LOL: 


Նենց որ՝ խելքներդ գլուխներդ հավաքեք  :Angry2:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ֆրեյա ջան իսկ մի 3 տարի ալկոհոլ խմողները ինչ են դառնում!!!!.քո ասելով Նիդեռլանդների կեսը отморозок են,բայց չգիտես ինչի համար ամենաքիչ հանցագործությունները այնտղ են կատարվում:Ամեն ինչն էլ ազդում է ուղեղի վրա,նույնիսկ քունը ու ուտելիքը,կաննաբիսը դա ուղղակի գործիք է,եթե մարդը отморозок է ապա նա ինչ մեղք ունի:

ps.Օ Տեր Աստված ես отморозок եմ :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա ջան իսկ մի 3 տարի ալկոհոլ խմողները ինչ են դառնում!!!!.քո ասելով Նիդեռլանդների կեսը отморозок են,բայց չգիտես ինչի համար ամենաքիչ հանցագործությունները այնտղ են կատարվում:Ամեն ինչն էլ ազդում է ուղեղի վրա,նույնիսկ քունը ու ուտելիքը,կաննաբիսը դա ուղղակի գործիք է,եթե մարդը отморозок է ապա նա ինչ մեղք ունի:
> 
> ps.Օ Տեր Աստված ես отморозок եմ


 :LOL:  
Դե լավ, հա, թեթև տար  :Jpit: 
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ամեն ինչ էլ ազդում ա։ Առավել ևս չեմ ասում, որ ալկոհոլն ա լավ։

Ընդհանրապես, երկար տարիներ ծխողների մոտ նկատվում ա ուղեղի դեգրադացիա, սկսում են ավելի դանդաղ մտածել, դանդաղ խեսել ու հիմնականում՝ խելացի միտք ունակ չեն լինում արտահայտել  :Jpit: 
Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքան ժամանակ ա, որ օգտագործում ես "հրաշք" նյութեր, բայց խորհուրդ չէի տա շարունակել։

իսկ հոլանդացիքին ինչ վերաբերվումա. դե երևի սաղ օրը կայֆի տակ են, էլ դրանից հետո մարդ հավես կունենա վեր կենա գնա հանցագործություն անի  :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (13.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

Վերնագիրը գուցե լիներ՝ Վերաբերմունքը թմրամոլության նկատմամբ: :Think:

----------

Ariadna (13.04.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Վերնագիրը գուցե լիներ՝ Վերաբերմունքը թմրամոլության նկատմամբ:


Թեման, կարծես թե, շեղվել է իր հունից, բայց վերնագիրն իրականում արտահայտում է թեմայի բուն իմաստը: Մեջբերում առաջին գրառումից.



> Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է ձեր վերաբերմունքը նրանց նկատմամբ, եթե ճանաչում եք «կախվածությամբ» տառապող մարդու: Կամ ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ ձեր վերաբերմունքը, եթե ճանաչեիք կամ ծանոթանայիք նման մարդու հետ:

----------

Katka (13.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Դե լավ, հա, թեթև տար 
> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ամեն ինչ էլ ազդում ա։ Առավել ևս չեմ ասում, որ ալկոհոլն ա լավ։
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, երկար տարիներ ծխողների մոտ նկատվում ա ուղեղի դեգրադացիա, սկսում են ավելի դանդաղ մտածել, դանդաղ խեսել ու հիմնականում՝ խելացի միտք ունակ չեն լինում արտահայտել 
> Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքան ժամանակ ա, որ օգտագործում ես "հրաշք" նյութեր, բայց խորհուրդ չէի տա շարունակել։
> 
> իսկ հոլանդացիքին ինչ վերաբերվումա. դե երևի սաղ օրը կայֆի տակ են, էլ դրանից հետո մարդ հավես կունենա վեր կենա գնա հանցագործություն անի


Վերաբերմունքս բնական,նրանքել են մարդ,մեծ մասը օգտագործել են չմտածելով հետեւանքների մասին,եթե նրանք ցանկանում են բուժվել պետք է օգնենք,բայց ստիպողաբար կյանքում չեն բուժվի,ասենք մի մարդ որ քիմիա չի ուզում սովորի, մեկ է մեջտեղից դուրս արի չի ստացվի:
Ֆրեյա ջան ես չեմ օգտագործում ամեն օր,միայն երբ Ամստերդամ եմ գնում իմ օրինական օրգանիկ նյութերով աճացրածն եմ օգտագործում,այն էլ միայն կիրակի օրերին բնության մեջ,կամ հազվադեպ Վան Գոգի թանգարան հաճախելուց :LOL: իմ սիրած սորտը սա է 
*White Widow* 
 

Ps.ոչ մեկը թող ծանր թմրանյութ չօգտագործի,առանցհետ էլ կյանքում շատ պրոբլեմներ կան,որ մեկն էլ ավելացնել,

PS.Իմ գլխավոր ու ամենակարեւոր թմրանյութը դա առողջությունն է:Առողջ եղեք :Hands Up:

----------

Lord (14.05.2010)

----------


## KiLa

Վերևում ճիշտ նշեցին: Ընկերներ դուք բավականին շեղվել եք թեմայից, որովհետև հարցը վերաբերվում էր ոչ թե թմրանյութերին, նրանց այս կամ այն տեսակին, թմրանյութը լեգալիզացրած երկրներին, այլ թմրամոլներին: Ովքե՞ր են նրանք, ինչպիսի՞ն են նրանք, ճանաչու՞մ եք գոնե մեկին, թե՞ ոչ: Ինչպիսի՞ն է ձեր վերաբերմունքը նրանց նկատմամբ: Եթե գիտենաք, որ մարդը թմրամոլ է, կամ նախկինում եղել է, կվստահե՞ք նրան: Եթե մարդ, որին ճանաչել եք միայն դրական հատկանիշներով, հանկարծ ու օգտագործի թմրանյութեր կփոխվի   ձեր վերաբերմունք նրա նկատմամբ: Եվ վերջ ի վերջո հիվա՞նդ են նրանք, թե՞ հանցագործ: Բոլորիս էլ հայտնի է, որ այդ թմրանյութերը բավականին թանկ են: Շատերը (եթե ոչ բոլորը) դրա վրա են ծախսում իրենց ողջ կարողությունը, վաճառում են ամենն ինչ ունեն, և վերջում էլ, ստիպված են լինում զբաղվել միջնորդությամբ, որպեսզի վաստակեն իրենց օրական դոզան: Մեր երկրում նրանց նայել ու նայում են, ինչպես անուղեղ հիմարների, հանցագործների, փողոցային դաստիրակություն ստացած անձի: Իսկ շատերը լսել անգամ չեն ուզում, որ գործ ունեն իսկական հիվանդի հետ: Թմրամոլությունը որքան մեծ չարիք է, նույնքան անգամ էլ դժվար  հիվանդություն է:
Չգիտեմ ինչու՞, բայց որոշ՝, ես կասեյի շահագռգիռ կազմակերպություններ, չէին ուզում ընդունել, որ գործ ունեն հիվանդների հետ: Բայց նույնիսկ ոչ մասնագետի համար դժվար չէ հասկանալ այդ պարզ ճշմարտությունը: Թմրամոլը իր հերթական դոզան ընդունելու  կամ ձեռք բերելու համար պատրաստ է անցնել այնպիսի ճանապարհով, որ հոգեպես առողջ մարդը այդպիսի միջոցի ոչ մի դեպքում չէր դիմի:  
  Ես անձամբ, մտածում եմ, որ նրանք շատ լուրջ հիվանդությամբ են տառապում, և առանց պետական ու հասարակական օգնության հնարավոր չէ նրանց բուժումն ու հուսալի վերադարձը, այսինքն ինտեգրումը հասարակությանը: Պետք է նշեմ նաև, որ սրա հնարավոր բուժումը երկարատև է, և ըստ ինձ ենթադրում է մի քանի տարիների բուժում: Ընդ որում, պարտադիր է այդ հիվանդների աստիճանական 
վերադարձը դեպի հանրօգուտ աշխատանք: Շատերը կասեն, որ մենք դրա ժամանակն ու հնարավորությունը չունենք, որ շատ ուրիշ, ավելի ,,անմեղ խավեր" են գտնվում ծանր վիճակի մեջ, բայց հավատացեք, որ հրատապության տեսակետից, նրանք պետք է դիտվեն առաջինների շարքում: Մի մոռացեք նաև, որ գրեթե միշտ նրանց գործողություններից տուժում են նրանց երեխաները, ընտանիքը, հարազատները, որոնք որ ոչ մի բանով մեղավոր չեն...

----------

Kita (14.05.2010), Մարկիզ (13.05.2010), Ուլուանա (14.05.2010)

----------


## Lord

Իսկ թմրամոլներ ասելով ում ի նկատի ունեք, ասենք ով հազվադեպ օգտագործում է թմրամոլ համարվում է թե չէ (հազվադեպ այսինքն, ամենաշատը շաբաթը մեկ անգամ)

----------


## KiLa

Հարգելի Լորդ, ասեմ, որ այստեղ նշանակություն ունի նաև թմրանյութի տեսակը, քանի որ տարբեր թմրանյութեր, ունեն այսպես կոչված ազդեցության տարբեր բնավորություններ ու տարբեր բնույթներ: Բայց մի բան պարզ է, որ ոչ մի թմրամոլ չի սկսել մի անգամից, և մի անգամից չի ընկել կախման մեջ: Այս տեսակետից  բոլոր թմրանյութերն էլ վտանգավոր են, եվ վտանգավոր է դրանց թեկուզ ամիսը մեկ անգամ օգտագործումը: Բայց եթե ասեմ, որ կախվածություն է նաև այդ ամիսը մեկ անգամ օգտագործելը, սուտ կլինի ու վախենամ թե ոմանց գցի թյուրիմացության մեջ: Նրանք կարող են դրանով կարծիք կազմել կախվածության մասին, որը իրականում շատ ավելի լուրջ, խիստ, թե հոգեկան և թե ֆիզիկական  պրոբլեմ է: Ինձ թվում է հասկացաք հարգելի Լորդ, և այստեղից կանեք համապատասխան հետևություններ, թե որ դեպքում կարելի է մարդուն համարել թմրամոլ...

----------


## Lord

> Հարգելի Լորդ, ասեմ, որ այստեղ նշանակություն ունի նաև թմրանյութի տեսակը, քանի որ տարբեր թմրանյութեր, ունեն այսպես կոչված ազդեցության տարբեր բնավորություններ ու տարբեր բնույթներ: Բայց մի բան պարզ է, որ ոչ մի թմրամոլ չի սկսել մի անգամից, և մի անգամից չի ընկել կախման մեջ: Այս տեսակետից  բոլոր թմրանյութերն էլ վտանգավոր են, եվ վտանգավոր է դրանց թեկուզ ամիսը մեկ անգամ օգտագործումը: Բայց եթե ասեմ, որ կախվածություն է նաև այդ ամիսը մեկ անգամ օգտագործելը, սուտ կլինի ու վախենամ թե ոմանց գցի թյուրիմացության մեջ: Նրանք կարող են դրանով կարծիք կազմել կախվածության մասին, որը իրականում շատ ավելի լուրջ, խիստ, թե հոգեկան և թե ֆիզիկական  պրոբլեմ է: Ինձ թվում է հասկացաք հարգելի Լորդ, և այստեղից կանեք համապատասխան հետևություններ, թե որ դեպքում կարելի է մարդուն համարել թմրամոլ...


Ամեն թմրանյութ չէ որ կախվածություն է առաջացնում, էս ծխելու թմրանյութերի հետ էի: Հավեսի համար օգտագործելը թմրամոլություն չի չէ՞, կարևոր չի ինչքան ժամանակը մեկ ենք օգտագործում, օրինակ ես ընդհանրապես ծխախոտ չեմ ծխում բայց հավեսի համար մեկ մեկ օգտագործում եմ…

----------

Magic-Mushroom (02.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Կրկին ուզում եմ իմ կարծիքը հայտնեմ,թմրամոլներին շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում,որոնց միակ նպատակը թմրանյութի հայթհայթումն է,նրաք մոռանում են թե իրենք ով են,վաճառում են տան եղած չեղածը,հոգին վաճառում են սատանային,*թմրամոլ չեն դառնում,թմրամոլ ծնվում են*,Օրինակ մարդ կա,որ օրը 1 գավաթ գինի է ըմպում կերակրի հետ ու հաճույք ստանում,մարդ էլ կա այնքան է խմում,որ պուլյսը կորցնում է,դա գեների մեջ է,ամենինչ գալիս է դեզինֆորմացիայից,օրինակ կաննաբիսի մասին ինչ լեգենդ ասես չեն հորինել,նույնիսկ ասել են կաննաբիս ծխողները դառնում են համասեռամոլ,էէ երտասարդն էլ ծխում է կաննաբիսը,տեսնում է,որ 90% տոկոսը սուտ են ասել ու այդտեղ մտքին գալիս է ափիյոն էլ չօգտագործի կարող է դաել է անվնաս :Angry2: եւ ընկնում է թակարդը:Բայց ալկոհոլից ցավոք ավելի շատ մարդ է մահանում քան մյուս բոլոր թմրանյութերը իրար հետ վերձրած :Angry2: 
Սիրելի  *KiLa*,ֆիզիկական կախվածություն առաջացնում է միայն 3 բան,1,*Ափիոն*,2,*Ալկահոլ*,3,*ծխախոտ*,
Սիրելի *!-Lord* ասեմ,որ հավեսի համար պետք չէ ինչ որ բան օգտագործել,եթե այդ օգտագործած բանը դուրտ գա հավատա կյանքիդ մնացած մասը դրա մասին ես մտածելու!!!

----------

Lord (03.06.2010), Ungrateful (03.06.2010)

----------


## KiLa

> Կրկին ուզում եմ իմ կարծիքը հայտնեմ,թմրամոլներին շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում,որոնց միակ նպատակը թմրանյութի հայթհայթումն է,նրաք մոռանում են թե իրենք ով են,վաճառում են տան եղած չեղածը,հոգին վաճառում են սատանային,*թմրամոլ չեն դառնում,թմրամոլ ծնվում են*,Օրինակ մարդ կա,որ օրը 1 գավաթ գինի է ըմպում կերակրի հետ ու հաճույք ստանում,մարդ էլ կա այնքան է խմում,որ պուլյսը կորցնում է,դա գեների մեջ է,ամենինչ գալիս է դեզինֆորմացիայից,օրինակ կաննաբիսի մասին ինչ լեգենդ ասես չեն հորինել,նույնիսկ ասել են կաննաբիս ծխողները դառնում են համասեռամոլ,էէ երտասարդն էլ ծխում է կաննաբիսը,տեսնում է,որ 90% տոկոսը սուտ են ասել ու այդտեղ մտքին գալիս է ափիյոն էլ չօգտագործի կարող է դաել է անվնասեւ ընկնում է թակարդը:Բայց ալկոհոլից ցավոք ավելի շատ մարդ է մահանում քան մյուս բոլոր թմրանյութերը իրար հետ վերձրած
> Սիրելի  *KiLa*,ֆիզիկական կախվածություն առաջացնում է միայն 3 բան,1,*Ափիոն*,2,*Ալկահոլ*,3,*ծխախոտ*,
> Սիրելի *!-Lord* ասեմ,որ հավեսի համար պետք չէ ինչ որ բան օգտագործել,եթե այդ օգտագործած բանը դուրտ գա հավատա կյանքիդ մնացած մասը դրա մասին ես մտածելու!!!


 Թմրամոլ չդառնալու այլ ծնվելու ձեր տարօրինակ տեսությունից, ճիշտն ասած բան չհասկացա: Խոսում եք վիրավորված ու ոնց կռվի մեջ, այնպես էլ այստեղ, լուտանքներ եք թափում առանց մտածելու :
Հարգելի Մ. չգիտեմ թե քանի թմրամոլ եք ճանաչում դուք, բայց ես այնքան`, որ կկարողանամ համարձակ ասել, որ ձեր ունեցած տեղեկությունները սխալ են, թե թմրամոլները վաճառում են իրենց տան ամբողջ եղած չեղածը ու ներարկվում: Ինձ թվում է դուք ինչ որ մարդու տեսակ շփոթում եք ընդհանուր երևույթի հետ: Ես ծանոթ հարբեցող եմ ունեցել, որ ամբողջ իր տան եղած չեղածը խմել է; Տեսել եմ մարդու, որը իր ամբողջ տան եղած չեղածը տանուլ է տվել կազինոյում:
Ճանաչել եմ մի մարդու, որը այդ քայլին դիմել է ուղակի ուտել խմելու և փղոցային լրբերի հետ ,,կայֆաֆատ" լինելու համար: Չասեմ նաև որ կա դեպք, երբ այդ քայլին դիմել են թմրանյութեր ձեռք բերելու համար: Ինձ թվում է հարգելիս, հասկացար թե ես ինչ եմ ուզում ասած լինել: Կա մարդու այդպիսի մի անպատասխանատու ու հիմար տեսակ, և բոլորովին կարևոր չէ, թե այդ մարդը խաղամոլ է, թմրամոլ, կնամոլ, թե վերջ ի վերջո նաև հարբեցող: Կարծիքը, որ ընդհանրապես թմրամոլները վաճառում են իրենց տան եղած չեղածը, սխալ է, իսկ այդպիսի հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկողը ուղակի փողոցային շրջանառու ասեկոսեների կողմնակիցն է: 
 Իսկ որ ալկոհոլը ավելի վտանգավոր  հետևանքներ ունի և ավելի շատ հանցագործությունների ու մարդկանց դժբախտության  պատճառ է դառնում, ես միանշանակ քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ: 
Եվ վերջին. ֆիզիկական կախվածություն առաջացնում է նույնիսկ մեր սովորական սուրճը, թեյը, ու էլի շատ սովորական ու անսովոր, սպառման թե բնական և թե քիմիական պրեպարատներ... Հարգանքներով Կիլա:

----------

Մարկիզ (03.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

հարգելիս :Smile: երեւի իրար չհասկացանք,ես նույն բանն եմ ասում,որ ամենինչ մարդուց է գալիս,



> Եվ վերջին. ֆիզիկական կախվածություն առաջացնում է նույնիսկ մեր սովորական սուրճը, թեյը, ու էլի շատ սովորական ու անսովոր, սպառման թե բնական և թե քիմիական պրեպարատներ... Հարգանքներով Կիլա:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Կյանքում նման ծիծաղելի բան չէի լսել,հոգեբանական միգուցե,բայց ֆիզիկական դա աբսուրդ է,նայի ցանակացած բժշկական գրքից,իսկ ասեմ ես կյանքում այնքան թմրամոլների եմ հանդիպել,որ դու երազում չես տեսել,նույնիսկ մի քանիսին բուժել եմ: :Cool: 
գոնե դու գիտես թե ինչ մեխանիզմներով են նրաք գործում,իսկ ես գիտեմ դրա համար...

----------


## KiLa

> Կյանքում նման ծիծաղելի բան չէի լսել,հոգեբանական միգուցե,բայց ֆիզիկական դա աբսուրդ է,նայի ցանակացած բժշկական գրքից,իսկ ասեմ ես կյանքում այնքան թմրամոլների եմ հանդիպել,որ դու երազում չես տեսել,նույնիսկ մի քանիսին բուժել եմ:




Հարգելիս, եթե ամեն ինչ մարդուց է գալիս և դու էլ այդ կարծիքին ես, ուրեմն գրիր, որ կան շատ հիմար մարդիք, որոնա այս կամ այն պատճառով, իրենց եսասիրական մղումներից ելնելով, վաճառում են իրենց տան եղած չեղածը: Եվ ոչ, որ թմրամոլները հանուն իրենց դոզայի վաճառում են ամեն ինչ...Ինչևէ...
Բայց ինձ բոլորովին հավատ չի ներշնչում այն փաստը, որ դուք, հարգելիս, ինձնից շատ եք թմրամոլներ տեսել ու առավել ևս, նրանցից մի քանիսին բուժել եք: Ձեր խոսելուց ու վերաբերմունքից ընդհանրապես չի երևում, որ դուք բժիշկ եք: Իսկ այն, որ չգիտեք թե ինչ է կոֆեինը, կամ էլ ինչ նյութերից կարող է առաջանալ ֆիզիկական կախվածություն, ինձ հուշում է, որ ինչ որ մեկը կատակում է ինձ հետ, բայց ո՞վ, առայժմ դժվարանում եմ ասել:

----------

Gayl (03.06.2010), s_hrayr (03.06.2010), Հայկօ (03.06.2010), Մարկիզ (03.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Այո հատուկ քեզ համար ասում եմ  *KiLa* որ կան շատ հիմար մարդիկ,որ իրենց ունեցած չունեցածը վաճառում են,ես ինչ ասում եմ թմրամոլների մասին ինկատի ունեմ ափիոնը,մարդ պարտադիր չէ թմրամոլ լինի,որ ամենինչ վաճառի,բայց ափիոնները այդ պրոցեսը արագացնում են,նաեւ ասեմ,որ ես քեզ վերաբերվում եմ շատ մեծ հարգանքով,իսկ թե որտեղից եմ ճանչում այդքան թմրամոլների,որ Ամստերդամ գաս դու էլ շատ թմրամոլների կճանաչես,այո բուժել եմ նաեւ հայրիկիս մոտ պրակտիկայի ժամանակ հատում մեթոդով,դե դա մինչեւ կյանքի վերջ է,բայց նրանք անցել են ռեմիսյաի,բուժել եմ Աֆրիկյան Իբոգա բույսի արմատներից ստացած էկստրակտի միջոցով,հատուկ հսկողությամբ,եւ նույնիսկ *Ամստերդամի քաղաքապետի կողմից շնորհակալագիր ստացել*,կարող եմ սկանները տեղադրեմ,իսկ ինչ խոսքը վերաբերվում է կոֆեինին հեսա բժիշկների միակ տեսակետը



> Согласно Всемирной Организации Здравоохранения "не имеется никакого очевидного доказательства, что употребление кофеина имеет даже отдаленно сопоставимые физические и социальные последствия, которые связаны с злоупотреблением серьезных наркотиков". Некоторые люди могут при прекращении употребления кофеина испытывать временные неприятные эффекты этого: головную боль, повышенную возбудимость, раздражительность. Избежать этого можно постепенным снижением дозы кофеина в течение нескольких дней.


Շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել,երեկ շատ բարակցած էի,դեղատնում պրակտիկա էի անցնում,ու այնպիսի դեղեր էին առանց դեղատոմսի վաճառում,որ ես շոկի մեջ ընկա...

----------


## KiLa

> Շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել,երեկ շատ բարակցած էի,դեղատնում պրակտիկա էի անցնում,ու այնպիսի դեղեր էին առանց դեղատոմսի վաճառում,որ ես շոկի մեջ ընկա...


Խոսքը վերաբերվում է երևանյա՞ն դեղատներին, թե՞...
   Ես բազմիցս ասել ու նորից կրկնում եմ, բոլորիս հայտնի իմաստուն միտքը. Թշնամու հետ ավելի հեշտ է կռվել, եթե գիտես նրա լեզուն, ծանոթ ես նրա պաշտամունքին, նրա ազգային սովորույթներին և այլն: Թմրամոլության դեմ պայքարելու համար էլ ( ու ավելի շատ քան մյուս դեպքերում) անհրաժեշտ է, որ մենք ծանոթ կինենք նրան, նրա սովորություններին: Հասկանանք թե ի վերջո ո՞վ է նա և ինչի՞ է ընդունակ: Տարբերել է պետք թմրամոլությունը թմրաբիզնեսից, ինչպես նաև թմրաբիզնեսի դեմ պայքարը՝, այդ բիզնեսի վերահսկողությունից: Հասարակության տեղյակ չլինելու փաստը ուղակի բացում է շահագրգիռ կողմերի ձեռքի կապը ու իրավունք տալիս նրանց անել այն ինչ իրենց է պետք, իհարկե ներկայացնելով դա հասարակությանը իբրև պայքար թմրամոլության կամ թմրաբիզնեսի դեմ: Իսկ դրանից չհասկացող հասարակությունը այդպես էլ ընդունում է ու վերջ: Միտումնավոր բան եմ տեսնում նաև այն երևույթի մեջ, որ պետական, ինչպես նաև հասարակական այլ ազդեցիկ գոտիներում արհեստականորեն ձևավորված է շինծու այն անհանդուրժողականությունը, որը նրանք ցուցաբերում ու կոչ են անում. ,,թմրամոլի համար ոչինչ չխնդրեք, թմրամոլին ոչ մի ներում, թմրավաճառի կամ թմրաբիզնեսի վերաբերյալ ոչ մի միջամտություն"...և այլն: Այս փաստը ուղակիորեն խոչնդոտում է այս թեմայի լուսաբանմանը: Թմրամոլի նկատմամբ այդպիսի վերաբերմունքը, կարծես վախեցնում, հեռու է վանում այն բոլոր մարդկանց, ովքե մի գուցե կուզեյին ինչ որ բան փոխել: Հարգելի Մ., կմտածես որ թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց հիմա քո ասած դեորյաքի մասին...
Երևանյան դեղատներում այսօր (գուցե արդեն երե՞կ), չէիր կարող նույնիսկ ամենաանվնաս քնաբեր հաբը առանց բժշկի ,,ռեցեպտի՛՛ գնել: Սա ըստ ինձ աբսուրդ է: Եվ ներկայացնել այս քայլը, որպես թմրամոլության դեմ պայքար կամ պայքար թմրաբիզնեսի դեմ ուղակի ծիծաղելի է: Շատ մարդիք կարող են ունենալ անքնություն, շատերը կարող են ունենալ իրենց հետ այդ օրը կատարված մի դեպք, որը խանգարի նրանց քնել: Դե իհարկե, հիմա նրանք կասեն, որ դիմենք բժշկի և այլն: Մտածեք ավելի պրակտիկ. քանի՞սը կդիմեն բժշկի: Եթե  չասենք իհարկե, որ սա կանեն միայն հիմնական խնդիր ունեցողների մի մասը: Իսկ մնացա՞ծը, ովքեր չգիտեն, որ վաղը իրենց հետ անպայման վատ բան է լինելու, որը նրանց խանգարելու է քնել... Նրանք կարող են և չքնել, ամբողջ գիշեր տառապել, որովհետև ինչ որ մեկին պետք է, որ այդ քնաբեր հաբերը ազատ չվաճառվեն...
Երկրորդ. այսօր մեր դեղատներում ազատ վաճառվում են հաբեր, որոնցից թմրամոլները պատրաստում են ներարկվելու հեղուկ: Այդ հաբերը արդեն երկար ժամանակ է վաճառվում են: Բոլորը գիտեն, որ դրանք այդքան էլ անհրաժեշ դեղահաբեր չեն, և սրանց հիմնական գնորդները թմրամոլներն են: Նույնիսկ վերջին ժամանակներս ոչ լիազորված անձանց հարցումներից, պարզվել էր, որ այդ հաբերի սպառված քանակի միայն 5 տոկոսն է, որ նշանակվել է բժշկի կողմից: Բայց սրանք շարունակում են վաճառվել ու գաղտնիք չէ իհարկե, որ գներն էլ աճել են երկու և ավել անգամ(սկզբի հետ համեմատած): Ներմուծման խնդիրն էլ, ինչպես ընդունված է մեր երկրում, մենաշնորհային է: Ի՞նչ է սա, եթե  ոչ թմրաբիզնես: Իսկ սովորական քնաբեր չվաճառելը ադյո՞ք կապված չէ ,,կլիենտ փախցնելու" հետ: 
Շատ խոսեցի ժող ջան, թեմայից էլ կարծես թե շեղվեցի: Բայց եթե խոսում ենք թմրամոլության մասին, ինչպե՞ս բաց թողնենք ամենակարևորը: Այնպես որ, ես կարծում եմ մենք պետք է լավ ծանոթ լինենք նրանց ,,ներքին խոհանոցին", և երբ տեսնում ենք մի քայլ, որի տակ թաքնված է բոլորովին այլ միտում, գոնե բարձրաձայնենք... Թե չէ ,,նրանք" շատ ուրախ են, որ մենք ,,Ա"-ն ,,Բ՛՛-ից չենք տարբերում… Շնորհակալություն: Հարգանքներով՝  Կիլա:

----------

Gayl (03.06.2010), Kuk (22.01.2012), Magic-Mushroom (03.06.2010), Հայկօ (03.06.2010), Մարկիզ (03.06.2010)

----------


## Ծով

վատ...նախանձից երևի :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (03.06.2010), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), xaladilnick (25.03.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ամեն թմրանյութ չէ որ կախվածություն է առաջացնում, էս ծխելու թմրանյութերի հետ էի: Հավեսի համար օգտագործելը թմրամոլություն չի չէ՞, կարևոր չի ինչքան ժամանակը մեկ ենք օգտագործում, օրինակ ես ընդհանրապես ծխախոտ չեմ ծխում բայց հավեսի համար մեկ մեկ օգտագործում եմ…


Ծխելու միջոցով կարելի է գործածել ոչ միայն կանաբինոիդային խմբի թմարմիջոցներ: Հնուց ի վեր ծխելու միջոցով գործածվող հիմնական թմրամիջոցը հանդիսացել է ափիոնը: Մինչ այժմ էլ ափիոնի հիմնական մատակարար երկրներում (Աֆղանստան, Իրան, Հարավ-արևելյան ասիայի երկրներ) ափիոնը գործածում են ծխելու միջոցով: 
Ի դեպ, ծխելու միջոցով ափիոնի գործածումը բերում է ներերակային ճանապարհով գործածման հետևանքով առաջացած կախվածությունից ոչնչով չտարբերվող կախվածության՝ *«Ափիոնային թմրամոլության»*:

Նաև հիշեցնում եմ, որ *կանաբինոիդային խմբի թմրամիջոցները Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում համարվում են ապօրինի թմրամիջոցներ: Այս խմբի թմրամիջոցների՝ մարիխուանայի, հաշիշի ապօրինի գործածումը, պահումը, տեղափոխումը, վաճառքը (ծխելով թե ուտելով ) չի թույլատրվում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության վարչական և քրեական օրենսգրքերով. նախատեսված են համապատասխան վարչական և քրեական պատիժներ:*

Ասեմ ավելին. *Հիվանդությունների միջազգային 10-րդ դասակարգչով* սահմանվում է, որ կանաբինոիդային թմրամիջոցները կարող են առաջացնել կախվածություն (կոդը՝ F 12.2):

Սա էլ ձեզ ափիոն ծխող չինացիներ:

----------

KiLa (04.06.2010), Kuk (22.01.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կրկին ուզում եմ իմ կարծիքը հայտնեմ,թմրամոլներին շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում,որոնց միակ նպատակը թմրանյութի հայթհայթումն է,նրաք մոռանում են թե իրենք ով են,վաճառում են տան եղած չեղածը,հոգին վաճառում են սատանային,*թմրամոլ չեն դառնում,թմրամոլ ծնվում են*,


Չնեղանաս, բայց ծիծաղ առաջացնող գրառումներ ես կատարում: :Jpit:  Նախ՝ ասեմ, որ «թմրամոլություն» երևույթը ծանրագույն սոցիալական և հոգեբանական հետևանքներ ունեցող *հի-վան-դու-թյուն* է, այսպես կոչված «թմրամոլները» ծանրագույն հիվանդություն ունեցող մարդիկ, ովքեր ունեն համապատասխան բուժման կարիք: Հիվանդ մարդուն ասել, որ «դու ծախվել ես սատանային», սխալ է և ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում է այն փաստը, որ այս թեմայում ամենից բարձր ճչացող մարդկանց հիմնական մասը (այդ թվում՝ նաև դու, այ իմ նիդեռլանդաբնակ սնկասեր բարեկամ) շատ քիչ պատկերացում ունեն կախվածությունների, կախվածություններ առաջացնող նյութերի և կախվածություններով տառապող մարդկանց մասին: :Jpit: 
Գրեթե նույնն է, որ «շաքարային դիաբետ» ունեցող մարդուն մեղադրես, որ տան ունեցած-չունեցածը վաճառել է ինսուլին գնելու նպատակով: Հիվանդ մարդ է, չէ՞: Չի կարող ապրել առանց ինսուլինի՝ առանց իր *դեղի*… Նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև թմրամոլությամբ տառապող մարդու վերաբերյալ: Բա ի՞նչ անի. փող չունի, որ *դեղ* գնի:




> հոգին վաճառում են սատանային


Կարծեմ, էդ սնկերն ու ամերիկյան կակտուսներն են ունակ մարդու մոտ առաջացնել սատանա, հրեշտակ, Զևսեր, Աֆրոդիտեներ և նմանատիպ զիրթուզիբիլներ տեսնելու ունակություն… Բնականաբար հնարավոր է սունկ կամ կակտուս ուտելու ամենաթունդ պահին առաջացող սուր հալյուցինոզի ժամանակ առքուվաճառք _սատանեքի_ հետ: Զգու՛՛յշ: :Jpit: )

*Հ.Գ*. Դու կարող ես և իրավունք ունես քննադատել «թմրամոլություն» երևույթը, կանխարգելել քո հնարավորությունների սահմաններում թմրամիջոցների գործածումը, բայց դու *իրավունք չունես* քննադատել և վիրավորել հիվանդ մարդուն:

----------

ArmBoy (03.06.2010), cold skin (04.06.2010), impression (03.06.2010), KiLa (04.06.2010), Kuk (22.01.2012), Magic-Mushroom (03.06.2010), Հայկօ (03.06.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> ...Գրեթե նույնն է, որ «շաքարային դիաբետ» ունեցող մարդուն մեղադրես, որ տան ունեցած-չունեցածը վաճառել է ինսուլին գնելու նպատակով: Հիվանդ մարդ է, չէ՞: Չի կարող ապրել առանց ինսուլինի՝ առանց իր *դեղի*… Նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև թմրամոլությամբ տառապող մարդու վերաբերյալ: Բա ի՞նչ անի. փող չունի, որ *դեղ* գնի:


Տարբեր շահարկումները կախելու համար ավելացնեմ՝ դեղը այն նյութն է, որը թույլ չի տալիս, որ հիվանդ մարդը *մեռնի*:

----------

Մարկիզ (03.06.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կյանքում նման ծիծաղելի բան չէի լսել,հոգեբանական միգուցե,բայց ֆիզիկական դա աբսուրդ է,նայի ցանակացած բժշկական գրքից,իսկ ասեմ ես կյանքում այնքան թմրամոլների եմ հանդիպել,որ դու երազում չես տեսել,*նույնիսկ մի քանիսին բուժել եմ:*
> գոնե դու գիտես թե ինչ մեխանիզմներով են նրաք գործում,իսկ ես գիտեմ դրա համար...


Ներիր, իսկ այդ մի քանիսին ինչպե՞ս էիր բուժում: Աֆրիկյան Իբոգա բույսի արմատներից ստացած էկստրակտ էիր տալիս ու ասում՝ մի ծախեք ձեր հոգիները սատանեքին՞՞՞…  :Jpit: )

Ես ինչ-որ մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ ափիոնային և կոկաինային թմրամոլությունները կարելի է բուժել եզան լեզվի, կատվախոտի և առվույտի եփած քամած ու սառեցրած խառնուրդով :Jpit: ): Ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հավատացել: Իսկ դու ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես՝ հնարավո՞ր է նման բան:

----------

Kuk (22.01.2012), Magic-Mushroom (03.06.2010)

----------


## ArmBoy

Ցանկանում եմ բոլորին հիշեցնել, որ մենք մարդ ենք: Քննադատելուց հեշտ բան չկա: Ավելի դժվար է հասկանալն ու ըմբռնելը: Ու զարմանում եմ, ո՞նց կարելի է հիվանդ մարդուն քննադատել, այն էլ՝ իր հիվանդության նշաններից մեկի համար: Խոսքը թեկուզ ամեն գնով թմրամիջոց հայթհայթելու ու ծակվելու մասին է: Էդքան դժվա՞ր է հասկանալը, որ դա ոչ թե կամազուրկ լինելու կամ վատ մարդ լինելու մասին է վկայում, այլ պարզապես հիվանդության նշաններից մեկն է: Ինչո՞ւ չեք քննադատում երիկամների քար ունեցողին, ում մոտ նոպա է սկսվում... Ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա, նույնն էլ այստեղ է... Դե եկեք, նույն ձեւով քննադատենք հոգեկան հիվանդին, որ անընդմեջ լացում կամ ընկճված-կուչ եկած մի անկյունում ծվարել է... Քննադատենք մահն աչքերում քաղցկեղով հիվանդին... 

Ամեն դեպքում, մարդը մարդ է այնքանով, որ կարողանում է դիմացինին օգնել: Իսկ եթե օգնել չենք կարողանում կամ չենք ուզում, ապա չարժե այդ բացը լրացնել ճարտար քննադատական խոսքերով... Քննադատողներից քանի՞սն է փորձել օգնել թմրամոլին. հակառակը, տեսել-փախել են, չտեսնելու են տվել... 

Մի խոսքով՝ սիրել պարտավոր չեք, բայց ընդունել կարող եք, չէ՞...

----------

Quyr Qery (29.01.2012)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

հարգելի *Մարկիզ* ես չեմ վիրավորում ուղղակի իմ վերաբերմունքը բացասական է,երեկվա պրակտիկաիցս հետո կարծիքս փոխվեց,ուզում եմ հատուկ մարմինների ուշադրությունը հրավիրել *Կոակսիլ* դեղի վրա,որը հանդիսանում է օփիյատային անտիդեպրեսանտ ու ավելի վտանգավոր է քան Հերոինը,որ ազատ վաճառում են ցանկացած դեղատանը 9200 դրամ նույնիսկ երեխաներին :Angry2: 


*Մոդերատորական. Ստորև բերված տեսանյութը պարունակում է տհաճ կադրեր: Նյարդերից թույլ մարդկանց, երեխաներին, հղի կանանց խորհուրդ չի տրվում դիտել:*

*Коаксил - последствия его применения.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjEvqWzOfLQ

----------

Մարկիզ (03.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Ծխելու միջոցով կարելի է գործածել ոչ միայն կանաբինոիդային խմբի թմարմիջոցներ: Հնուց ի վեր ծխելու միջոցով գործածվող հիմնական թմրամիջոցը հանդիսացել է ափիոնը: Մինչ այժմ էլ ափիոնի հիմնական մատակարար երկրներում (Աֆղանստան, Իրան, Հարավ-արևելյան ասիայի երկրներ) ափիոնը գործածում են ծխելու միջոցով: 
> Ի դեպ, ծխելու միջոցով ափիոնի գործածումը բերում է ներերակային ճանապարհով գործածման հետևանքով առաջացած կախվածությունից ոչնչով չտարբերվող կախվածության՝ *«Ափիոնային թմրամոլության»*:
> 
> Նաև հիշեցնում եմ, որ *կանաբինոիդային խմբի թմրամիջոցները Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում համարվում են ապօրինի թմրամիջոցներ: Այս խմբի թմրամիջոցների՝ մարիխուանայի, հաշիշի ապօրինի գործածումը, պահումը, տեղափոխումը, վաճառքը (ծխելով թե ուտելով ) չի թույլատրվում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության վարչական և քրեական օրենսգրքերով. նախատեսված են համապատասխան վարչական և քրեական պատիժներ:*
> 
> Ասեմ ավելին. *Հիվանդությունների միջազգային 10-րդ դասակարգչով* սահմանվում է, որ կանաբինոիդային թմրամիջոցները կարող են առաջացնել կախվածություն (կոդը՝ F 12.2):
> 
> Սա էլ ձեզ ափիոն ծխող չինացիներ:


Հա որ խորանանք շատ ծխելու բան կգտնենք, մենք հայաստանում ենք ապրում Չինացիքից ինչ գործ ունենք, Հայաստանում հիմանական շատ տարածվածը կանաբինոիդային թմրամիջոցներն են, շատ քչերնեն ափիոն ծխում

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:39 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:35 ----------




> հարգելի *Մարկիզ* ես չեմ վիրավորում ուղղակի իմ վերաբերմունքը բացասական է,երեկվա պրակտիկաիցս հետո կարծիքս փոխվեց,ուզում եմ հատուկ մարմինների ուշադրությունը հրավիրել *Կոակսիլ* դեղի վրա,որը հանդիսանում է օփիյատային անտիդեպրեսանտ ու ավելի վտանգավոր է քան Հերոինը,որ ազատ վաճառում են ցանկացած դեղատանը 9200 դրամ նույնիսկ երեխաներին
> 
> *Коаксил - последствия его применения.*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjEvqWzOfLQ


Հա, եսի մենակ միջերակային պիտի ներարկես չէ, միջմկանային ներարկելու մկանները քայքայումա, բայց ոնցոր ասում էին որ պետք է արգելեն

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Ներիր, իսկ այդ մի քանիսին ինչպե՞ս էիր բուժում: Աֆրիկյան Իբոգա բույսի արմատներից ստացած էկստրակտ էիր տալիս ու ասում՝ մի ծախեք ձեր հոգիները սատանեքին՞՞՞… )*

Բայց ինչ կա ծիծաղելու,քո նշած բույսերով չես կար բուժես,բայց իմ բույով բուժել են:Խնդրեմ http://www.orangesmile.com/ru/novosti/075.htm

առաջարկում եմ թեմայի վերնագիրը մի քիչ փոխենք,թե չէ ստացվում է օֆֆտոպ է :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Коаксил*

Շնորհակալություն, որ խոսեցիր այս դեղամիջոցի մասին: Այո, Հայաստանում այս դեղամիջոցը ազատ վաճառքում է: Հասանելի է գրեթե բոլորին: Հակադեպրեսսանտ է: Սակայն հոգեբույժները շատ քիչ են նշանակում այս պրեպարատը: Չնայած դրան, կոաքսիլը երևի հիմա ամենաշատ վաճառվող հակադեպրեսսանտն է մեր երկրում: 
Ասեմ նաև, որ կոաքսիլն արտադրվում է հաբերի տեսքով՝ խմելու նպատակով: Կոաքսիլային թմրամոլներն այն գործածում են ներերակային ճանապարհով՝ լուծելով այն ջրում և ապա ներարկվելով: Շատ արագ առաջանում է կախվածություն՝ խիստ արտահայտված հիվանդագին հակմամբ դեղամիջոցի նկատմամբ: Որպես այդպիսին կոաքսիլային «լոմկան» իր սոմատիկ խանգարումներով զիջում է ափիոնային «լոմկային», սակայն ներարկվելու հակումն ու անհաղթահարելի պահանջը, ցանկությունը կոաքսիլային թմրամոլության դեպքում ավելի արտահայտված են:
Սովորաբար օրական գործածում են մի քանի տասնյակ հաբ (երբեմն նաև 200-300 հաբ գործածողներ են հանդիպում)՝ ներարկվելով օրական մի քանի անգամ:
Այս նյութի ներերակային գործածումից առաջացող հետևանքները լիովին համեմատելի են (դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի վտանգավոր) ափիոնատիպ նյութերի ներերակային ներարկումների հետևանքով առաջացող բարդությունների հետ: Առաջանում են մարմնի տարբեր հատվածների սնուցախանգարումներ՝ անոթային համակարգի ախտահարման հետևանքով: Սնուցախանգարումները հաճախ բերում են ամպուտացիաների և այլ վիրաբուժական միջամտությունների:

----------

Amaru (04.06.2010), KiLa (04.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (04.06.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժողովուրդ, էս աստիճանի անտանելի տեսարաններ պարունակող վիդեոներ դնելու դեպքում գոնե նախապես գրեք, թե մեջն ինչ կա։ Վերջիվերջո, էնպիսի մարդիկ կարող է նայեն, որոնց հակացուցված են նման տեսարանները։ Վատացա...  :Sad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.06.2010), Chuk (04.06.2010), Gayl (04.06.2010), Lord (04.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (04.06.2010)

----------


## Shah

Վիդիոները չեմ նայել, բայց մի բան. Ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի դատելու ոչ մեկին, թե խի ա առաջին անգամ փորձել ու շարունակել... դա մեր գործը չի: Բայց երբ մարդկանց բուժում են ու նրանք ուղղակի հաճույքը նորից ապրելու համար նորից են անում, կամ էդ "կեղտը" հայթհայթելու համար բռնանաում կամ գողանում են, կամ  դառնում են շրջապատի համար վտանգավոր մարդ, այ էդ դեպքում պետք ա նրանց հետ պահել, չթողալ ու նույնիսկ պատժել:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (09.08.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Վիդիոները չեմ նայել, բայց մի բան. Ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի դատելու ոչ մեկին, թե խի ա առաջին անգամ փորձել ու շարունակել... դա մեր գործը չի: Բայց երբ մարդկանց բուժում են ու նրանք ուղղակի հաճույքը նորից ապրելու համար նորից են անում, կամ էդ "կեղտը" հայթհայթելու համար բռնանաում կամ գողանում են, կամ  դառնում են շրջապատի համար վտանգավոր մարդ, այ էդ դեպքում պետք ա նրանց հետ պահել, չթողալ ու նույնիսկ պատժել:


Բա հենց մեր գործն ա: Բա էտ որ սկզբում «անմեղ - անմեղ» առանց մեզ վնաս տալու քաշում են, օր կգա, որ վնաս կտան: Միագնամից ա պետք արձագանքել, ոչ թե սպասել, մինչև մի բան անի ասենք վաայ չէ, չի կարելի:

----------


## Shah

> Բա հենց մեր գործն ա: Բա էտ որ սկզբում «անմեղ - անմեղ» առանց մեզ վնաս տալու քաշում են, օր կգա, որ վնաս կտան: Միագնամից ա պետք արձագանքել, ոչ թե սպասել, մինչև մի բան անի ասենք վաայ չէ, չի կարելի:


Ես, օրինակ, չեմ պատրաստվում բարեգործություններ անեմ, սաղին զերծ պահեմ կտրող, ծակող գործիքներից, ինչքան ուզում ա իրանց վնաս տան, հենց փորձեն անցնեն իրանց "ես"-ից էնկողմ, այ էդ ժամանակ կխառնեմ իրար: Հարդ ջան, դու կարող է՞ս կանգնեցնել տենց մարդկանց, կամ ասենք մի հոգի, երկու, քսան, հարյուր... հետո՞, թող ինչքան ուզում են անեն... մենակ շրջապատիս չկպնեն: Էգոիստ ե՞մ, թե՞ ռեալիստ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (09.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էգոիստ ե՞մ, թե՞ ռեալիստ:


Կույր ես :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Կույր ես


 Կույր ե՞մ, թե կույր եմ ձևանում: Մտածում էի թե կասեք էգոիստ... Շինարար, դե գոնե մի կոմենթ արա..

----------

Magic-Mushroom (09.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կույր ե՞մ, թե կույր եմ ձևանում: Մտածում էի թե կասեք էգոիստ... Շինարար, դե գոնե մի կոմենթ արա..


Էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ, ինքդ ասեցիր :Smile:  Ուղղակի էս խնդիրը վաղուց բոլորինս ա, բայց մենք մեզ նեղություն չենք տալիս մեզ համար ձեռնտու անտարբերությունից այնկողմ անցնել :Smile:

----------


## Հարդ

> Ես, օրինակ, չեմ պատրաստվում բարեգործություններ անեմ, սաղին զերծ պահեմ կտրող, ծակող գործիքներից, ինչքան ուզում ա իրանց վնաս տան, հենց փորձեն անցնեն իրանց "ես"-ից էնկողմ, այ էդ ժամանակ կխառնեմ իրար:


Բայց ով ասեց, որ սաղին անես, կամ էլ էտ ով կարա սաղին անի? Ուղղակի միշտ էլ ճիշտ խորհուրդը մեկ էլ տեսար օգնեց էլի: Ու հետո ավելի լավ ա վատ վերաբերմունք ցույց տալ: Հիմա կասեք, թե վատ վերաբերմունքով ավելի կչարացնենք մեր նկատմամբ ու ավելի մոլեռանդ կդառնան: Բա ոնց վերաբերվենք? Ինչ եք էլի առաջարկում: Լավ վերաբերվենք, ավելի կհամոզվեն, որ լավ բան են անում, անտարբեր մնանք, ամեն բան կանեն, որ ուշադրություն գրավեն... վատ վերաբերվելը չարյաց փոքրագույնն ա:




> Հարդ ջան, դու կարող է՞ս կանգնեցնել տենց մարդկանց, կամ ասենք մի հոգի, երկու, քսան, հարյուր... հետո՞, թող ինչքան ուզում են անեն... մենակ շրջապատիս չկպնեն: Էգոիստ ե՞մ, թե՞ ռեալիստ:


Մի հոգու էլ կանգնեցնեմ, էլի բան արած կլինեմ: 
«Մենակ շրջապաիս չկպնենը» չհասկացա էլի... էտ առիթով էս վիդեոն նայի, հատկապես «Խառոշի տղեք օջախի մասշտաբով մասը, արտահայտությանդ մասին ա:

----------


## Shah

> Բայց ով ասեց, որ սաղին անես, կամ էլ էտ ով կարա սաղին անի? Ուղղակի միշտ էլ ճիշտ խորհուրդը մեկ էլ տեսար օգնեց էլի: Ու հետո ավելի լավ ա վատ վերաբերմունք ցույց տալ: Հիմա կասեք, թե վատ վերաբերմունքով ավելի կչարացնենք մեր նկատմամբ ու ավելի մոլեռանդ կդառնան: Բա ոնց վերաբերվենք? Ինչ եք էլի առաջարկում: Լավ վերաբերվենք, ավելի կհամոզվեն, որ լավ բան են անում, անտարբեր մնանք, ամեն բան կանեն, որ ուշադրություն գրավեն... վատ վերաբերվելը չարյաց փոքրագույնն ա:


Այ քո կանգնեցնելը խոսում ա քո բարի սրտի մասին, իսկ ես թող մնամ իմ "չար" տեղը... մալադեց, իսկ ինձ հազար ամոթ, որ գոնե մեկին չեմ կանգնեցնում իմ ներկա շրջապատում  մեծաքանակ թմրամոլներից... պորտս տեղը դրիր...մմ...



> Մի հոգու էլ կանգնեցնեմ, էլի բան արած կլինեմ: 
> «Մենակ շրջապաիս չկպնենը» չհասկացա էլի... էտ առիթով էս վիդեոն նայի, հատկապես «Խառոշի տղեք օջախի մասշտաբով մասը, արտահայտությանդ մասին ա:


Շրջապատ ասելով սաղի մոտ ա՞ ընկերությունաախպերությունախառը անցնում: Իմ շրջապատը իմ ընտանիքն ա, իսկ ընկեր հասկացողությունը ես չեմ խառնել... Ընկերներին խառնելդ իզուր էր:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (09.08.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Վիդեոյի մեջ «Խառոշի տղեք ջախի մասշտաբով» մասը հենց ընտանիքի մասին էր, ոչ մի ընկեր չհաշված: Պադյեզդի ու քուչի մասշտաբից սկսած նոր կան ընգերաախպերություններ:
Ու հետո, չար մարդ, քո չկանգնացնելը քո գործն ա, բայց վաղը մյուս օրն էրեխեդ դրսում տենալու ա չէ դրանց? Բա ինչ գառանտիա կա, որ հենց էտ չի սովորելու? :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ, ինքդ ասեցիր Ուղղակի էս խնդիրը վաղուց բոլորինս ա, բայց մենք մեզ նեղություն չենք տալիս մեզ համար ձեռնտու անտարբերությունից այնկողմ անցնել


Դե, հերթական անգամ ասում եմ, որ իմ վրա հույս չդնեք, սուպերհերոսությունը ինձնից հազար կիլոմետրերով հեռու ա, ձմեռ պապն ու բարի քեռին էլ իմ բարեկամները չեն  :Smile:  օգնում է՞ք` Աստված ձեր հաշվին թող մի հատ էլ բարի գործ ավելացնի:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:46 ----------




> Վիդեոյի մեջ «Խառոշի տղեք ջախի մասշտաբով» մասը հենց ընտանիքի մասին էր, ոչ մի ընկեր չհաշված: Պադյեզդի ու քուչի մասշտաբից սկսած նոր կան ընգերաախպերություններ:
> Ու հետո, չար մարդ, քո չկանգնացնելը քո գործն ա, բայց վաղը մյուս օրն էրեխեդ դրսում տենալու ա չէ դրանց? Բա ինչ գառանտիա կա, որ հենց էտ չի սովորելու?


 Վիդեոն հիմա չեմ կարա նայեմ, բայց հետո խոստանում եմ: Իսկ *ԵԹԵ* իմ կերպարին համապատասխանում ա, երբ ինձնից ու իմ ընտանիքից զերծ եմ պահում նման բաները, ապա թող հենց էդ "խառոշիներից" էլ ըլեմ... Իմ երեխեն տենց դաստիարակություն չի ունենա, որ կեղտ տեսնի ու երանի տա կեղտին, միգուցե ուրիշներին էդ հարցով դիմե՞ս, դու վատ բան տեսնելուց միշտ է՞ս ուզում: Բացի դրանից, արի երեխա, ընկեր ու ընդանրապես հարազատներին չկպնենք, լա՞վ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (09.08.2010), Հարդ (29.07.2010)

----------


## Garun

> հարգելի *Մարկիզ* ես չեմ վիրավորում ուղղակի իմ վերաբերմունքը բացասական է,երեկվա պրակտիկաիցս հետո կարծիքս փոխվեց,ուզում եմ հատուկ մարմինների ուշադրությունը հրավիրել *Կոակսիլ* դեղի վրա,որը հանդիսանում է *օփիյատային անտիդեպրեսանտ* ու ավելի վտանգավոր է քան Հերոինը,որ ազատ վաճառում են ցանկացած դեղատանը 9200 դրամ նույնիսկ երեխաներին


Ներող կըլնես, Իմ աղպեր...

Բայց ... Կոակսիլ չի հանդիսանում «օփիյատային անտիդեպրեսանտ», եվ ընդհանրապես ըտենց անդիպ-ների խումբ չկա.

Կոակս-ը ատիպիկ տրիցիկլիկ անտիդեպ է /օրգանիզմի վրա իր ազդեցությամբ միջանկյալ տեղ է գրավում սեդատիվ եվ ստիմուլող անդիպեպ-երի միջեւ/. Արտադրում է ֆրանսիական Սերվիե կազմակերպությունը. Հայաստանում ներկայացուցչության ղեկավարը - ատամնաբույժ Լալայանի տղեն է /եթե չի փոխվել արդեն/.

Իսկ օրգանիզմի հերը անիծողն Կրեմիումի եվ Տիտանի դիօկսիդներն են, որոնք միկրոանոթների եվ մազանոթների մաման լածացնում են բառի բուն իմաստով.


--
Աչքիս սաղ նարկոկլինիկա-ն ստեղ է հավաքվել ՞

Պահո՜ ... էս արդեն հիվանդ չունեք, որ հիմա արդեն ֆորումներով եք հիվանդ կպցնում.

--
Բժիշկ Ն., ինձ չեք հիշում ՞... 4րդ հարկում «Խմբային հոգեթերապիայի» սենյակում էի .պարկած.

----------

Magic-Mushroom (02.10.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Հարգելի Գարուն ես գիտեմ թե ինչ դեղ է Կոակսիլը,այն շատ բարդ մոլեկուլ ունի,մի կողմից տրիցիկլիկ է,մյուս կողմից տրանկվիլիզատոր,ուզում եմ ասեմ եթե չչարաշահեն շատ արդյունավետ անտիդեպրեսանտ է,նա (ներողություն եմ խնդրում ռուսերեն տերմիների համար) արգելափակում է սերոտոնինի աբրատնի նեյրոնային զավթումը՝դրանով շատացնում է սերոտոնինը հիպոկամպում,օփիատները նույնպես ազդում են սերոտոնինային ռեցեպտորների վրա,ցավոք կոակսիլը հանդիսանում է օփիատային(սերոտոնիանային) ռեցեպտորների լիգանդ,այդ դեղը օփիատ չէ,սակայն շատացնում է Էնդոգեն Էնդորֆինները(օրգանիզմի բնական օփիատները) ու դրանով առաջացնում թե ֆիզիկական եւ թե հոգեբանական կախվածություն ու հլը հերիք չէ պարունակում է կրեմիումի օքսիդ ու եթե լավ չեն ֆիլտրում ու ներերակային սրսկում են անում կարող են անոթներին հրաժեշտ տալ:Ես ուղղակի խղճում եմ Կոակսիլ օգտագործողներին,չէ որ այդ երկու ժամը փչացնում են ողջ կյանքը,այնքան հետաքրքիր բաներ կան կյանքում,ես ամենօր նոր բաներ եմ բացահայտում,ուղղակի ափսոս է կյանքի ժամանկը ծախսել նման բաների վրա,կյանքը շատ կարճ է :Ok:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010)

----------


## Tamplier

> Ես թմրամոլներին ու ալկոհոլիկներին նույն կերպ եմ վերաբերվում` կիսամարդ, որին այլևս մարդ չեմ համարում և ամեն կերպ արհամարում եմ։
> Եթե ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեպքում հիվանդ է մարդու մարմինը, ապա այս դեպքում բացակայում է ուղեղը։ Իսկ մարդը կենդանիների մեծ մասից տարբերվում է հենց ուղեղով։


Հարգելի Անաստված,
Ձեր մականունն արդեն խոսում է Ձեր արժեքային համակարգի մասին: 
Մի գերագնահատեք Ձեր անձն ու հնարավորությունները, թմրամոլները, ալկոհոլիկները կամ այլ հիվանդ մարդիկ հաստատ Ձեր պես մեկի աջակցության կարիքը չունեն, Ձեր ներքին ռեսուրսները հազիվ հերիքեն, որ շարունակեք ապրել այդ սահմանափակ մտածողությամբ: 
Այդուհանդերձ կուզենայի պարզել` քանի դեպք գիտեք, որ մարդկանց վիրավորելը նպաստել է նրանց առողջացմանը:

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012), Մարկիզ (29.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Հարգելի Անաստված,
> Ձեր մականունն արդեն խոսում է Ձեր արժեքային համակարգի մասին: 
> Մի գերագնահատեք Ձեր անձն ու հնարավորությունները, թմրամոլները, ալկոհոլիկները կամ այլ հիվանդ մարդիկ հաստատ Ձեր պես մեկի աջակցության կարիքը չունեն, Ձեր ներքին ռեսուրսները հազիվ հերիքեն, որ շարունակեք ապրել այդ սահմանափակ մտածողությամբ: 
> Այդուհանդերձ կուզենայի պարզել` քանի դեպք գիտեք, որ մարդկանց վիրավորելը նպաստել է նրանց առողջացմանը:


Բողոքում եք մի բանից ու հենց հաջորդ վայրկյանին ավելի վատ բան եք անում: Չվիրավորելու ու չարհամարհելու կոչին առաջին հերթին ինքներդ  հետևեք:Աթեիստը գրել է իր վերաբերմունքը երևույթի ու դրանից բխող հետևանքի մասին, իսկ դուք վիրավորում եք կոնկրետ մարդուն ,որին կարծես չեք էլ ճանաչում? Թեման բացված է այն նպատակով, որպեսզի մարդիկ հայտնեն իրենց կարծիքը, Աթեիստինն էլ այդպիսին է: Գուցե դիմացինին  նման կարծիք ունենալու համար վիրավորելու փոխարեն հայտնեիք Ձերը??? կամ բերեիք տրամաբանված արգումենտ այն մասին թե ինչու համակարծիք չեք նման վերաբերմունքի հետ:
ՀԳԱկումբը լրիվ ձեռքից գնում է... :Sad:

----------

Arpine (22.01.2012), Magic-Mushroom (30.01.2012), Moonwalker (22.01.2012), Rammstein (22.01.2012), Աթեիստ (22.01.2012), Արէա (22.01.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> Բողոքում եք մի բանից ու հենց հաջորդ վայրկյանին ավելի վատ բան եք անում: Չվիրավորելու ու չարհամարհելու կոչին առաջին հերթին ինքներդ  հետևեք:Աթեիստը գրել է իր վերաբերմունքը երևույթի ու դրանից բխող հետևանքի մասին, իսկ դուք վիրավորում եք կոնկրետ մարդուն ,որին կարծես չեք էլ ճանաչում? Թեման բացված է այն նպատակով, որպեսզի մարդիկ հայտնեն իրենց կարծիքը, Աթեիստինն էլ այդպիսին է: Գուցե դիմացինին  նման կարծիք ունենալու համար վիրավորելու փոխարեն հայտնեիք Ձերը??? կամ բերեիք տրամաբանված արգումենտ այն մասին թե ինչու համակարծիք չեք նման վերաբերմունքի հետ:
> ՀԳԱկումբը լրիվ ձեռքից գնում է...


Հետաքրքիր ա Ձեր կարծիքը Չարենցին, Բալզակին, Շեքսպիրին, Հեմիգուեյին, Էդքան Պոին, Արթուր Ռեմբոյին ու էլի շատ էսպիսի մարդկանց անուղեղ անվանողի մասին։

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Մարկիզ (29.01.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հետաքրքիր ա Ձեր կարծիքը Չարենցին, Բալզակին, Շեքսպիրին, Հեմիգուեյին, Էդքան Պոին, Արթուր Ռեմբոյին ու էլի շատ էսպիսի մարդկանց անուղեղ անվանողի մասին։


Kuk ջան, առաջին հերթին Պոյի անունը Էդգար էր, երկրորդը՝ հանճար լինել, չի նշանակում լինել խելացի։
Բեթհովենը հիանալի ստեղծագործում էր նույնիսկ առանց լսելու։ Մի նույնացրու տաղանդն ու ինտելեկտը (ուղեղը)։ Հիշեցնեմ, որ նույն Պոյի որոշ արարքների համար այսօր գժանոց կտանեին։

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk ջան, առաջին հերթին Պոյի անունը Էդգար էր, երկրորդը՝ հանճար լինել, չի նշանակում լինել խելացի։
> Բեթհովենը հիանալի ստեղծագործում էր նույնիսկ առանց լսելու։ Մի նույնացրու տաղանդն ու ինտելեկտը (ուղեղը)։ Հիշեցնեմ, որ նույն Պոյի որոշ արարքների համար այսօր գժանոց կտանեին։


Հա լօլ, էդ վրիպակը ամբողջ գրառմանս իմաստը փչացրել էր, ողջ գրառումս արժեզրկվել և իմաստազրկվել էր :LOL:  Ընդամենը այլ նախադասություն էի գրել մեջտեղում, որը հետո խմբագրել եմ, արագ նայելիս էդքանը էդգարի տեղ թողել եմ էդտեղ։ Հուսով եմ կարողացա արդարանալ և գրառմանս իմաստը վերականգնեցի  :LOL: 
Իմ հարցը հետևյալն ա. դու վերը շարադրածս մարդկանց անուղե՞ղ ես համարում, նրանք կիսամա՞րդ են, թե՞ ոչ։

----------

E-la Via (22.01.2012), KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Հետաքրքիր ա Ձեր կարծիքը Չարենցին, Բալզակին, Շեքսպիրին, Հեմիգուեյին, Էդքան Պոին, Արթուր Ռեմբոյին ու էլի շատ էսպիսի մարդկանց անուղեղ անվանողի մասին։


 Երբեք չեմ իմացել , որ նրանք նարկոման են(բացի Չարենցից) ու դա այս պարագայում կարևոր չէ: Ես կարդում եմ նրանց գրածներն ու ապրում հորինած հերոսների ցավն ու ուրախությունը:Իսկ թե ինչպիսին են նրանք իբրև մարդ ռեալում, ինչ չափով են իրենց շրջապատին իրենց կախվածության  հետևանքով  անուղեղ-անուղեղ վնասել չգիտեմ, եթե նարկոման կամ վերջացած ալկոհոլամոլ են չեմ էլ կասկածում , որ  ահագին վնասներ հասցրած կլինեն:
Հենց երեկ մի բավական ճանաչված տարեց նկարչի արվեստանոցում  հյուր էի: Հրավիրել էին ծանոթանալու համար: Հեռվից հեռու այնքան լավն ու ինտելիգենտն էր երևում:: Ծանոթանալու պահին արդեն խմած էր , մի փոքր անց արդեն հարբած`ալկոհոլիկի տիպիկ դեմքով ... ու սկսեց անկապ ու անթեմա մեղմ ասած  ըըըը... անուղեղ-անուղեղ  բրնձել , տհաճ էր: 
Ինչ կասեք դրա մասին?

----------

Աթեիստ (22.01.2012), Արէա (22.01.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> Երբեք չեմ իմացել , որ նրանք նարկոման են(բացի Չարենցից) ու դա այս պարագայում կարևոր չէ: Ես կարդում եմ նրանց գրածներն ու ապրում հորինված հերոսների ցավն ու ուրախությունը:Իսկ թե ինչպիսին են նրանք իբրև մարդ ռեալում, ինչ չափով են իրենց շրջապատին իրենց կախվախության  հետևանքով  անուղեղ-անուղեղ վնասել չգիտեմ, եթե նարկոման կամ վերջացած ալկոհոլամոլ են չեմ էլ կասկածում , որ  ահագին վնասներ հասցրած կլինեն:
> Հենց երեկ մի բավական ճանաչված տարեց նկարչի արվեստանոցում  հյուր էի: Հրավիրել էին ծանոթանալու համար: Հեռվից հեռու այնքան լավն ու ինտելիգենտն էր երևում:: Ծանոթանալու պահին արդեն խմած էր , մի փոքր անց արդեն հարբած`ալկոհոլիկի տիպիկ դեմքով ... ու սկսեց անկապ ու անթեմա մեղմ ասած  ըըըը... անուղեղ-անուղեղ  բրնձել , տհաճ էր: 
> Ինչ կասեք դրա մասին?


Նույն հաջողությամբ մարդը կարող է ունենալ հիվանդություն, որ նստած տեղը առանց զգալու չիշիկ անի տակը ու դիմացինին մեծ տհաճություն պարգևի, անհարմար վիճակի մեջ դնի, զզվանք առաջացնի և այլն։ Բայց եթե մարդը հիվանդ ա՞։ Իսկ եթե էդ մարդն իր կյանքում շատ մարդկանց ա օգնել, փրկել, կամ ընդհանրապես, հազար ու մի լավ գործ ա արե՞լ։ Էս ամեն ինչը մի կողմ, եթե նա թմրամոլ է, ուրեմն անկախ ամեն ինչից նա արժանի է արհամարանքի, նա անուղեղ է և կիսամա՞րդ։

----------

E-la Via (22.01.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հա լօլ, էդ վրիպակը ամբողջ գրառմանս իմաստը փչացրել էր, ողջ գրառումս արժեզրկվել և իմաստազրկվել էր Ընդամենը այլ նախադասություն էի գրել մեջտեղում, որը հետո խմբագրել եմ, արագ նայելիս էդքանը էդգարի տեղ թողել եմ էդտեղ։ Հուսով եմ կարողացա արդարանալ և գրառմանս իմաստը վերականգնեցի 
> Իմ հարցը հետևյալն ա. դու վերը շարադրածս մարդկանց անուղե՞ղ ես համարում, նրանք կիսամա՞րդ են, թե՞ ոչ։



Գրառմանս մեջ Պոյի անվանը շատ թեթև անդրադարձա, մնացածը լրիվ հարցիդ պատասխանն է։
Կրկնեմ. ԱՅՈ, ուղեղով (գիտակից) մարդը սեփական օրգազնիզմը *գիտակցաբար* չի փչացնում։

----------


## KiLa

> Բողոքում եք մի բանից ու հենց հաջորդ վայրկյանին ավելի վատ բան եք անում: Չվիրավորելու ու չարհամարհելու կոչին առաջին հերթին ինքներդ  հետևեք:Աթեիստը գրել է իր վերաբերմունքը երևույթի ու դրանից բխող հետևանքի մասին, իսկ դուք վիրավորում եք կոնկրետ մարդուն ,որին կարծես չեք էլ ճանաչում? Թեման բացված է այն նպատակով, որպեսզի մարդիկ հայտնեն իրենց կարծիքը, Աթեիստինն էլ այդպիսին է: Գուցե դիմացինին  նման կարծիք ունենալու համար վիրավորելու փոխարեն հայտնեիք Ձերը??? կամ բերեիք տրամաբանված արգումենտ այն մասին թե ինչու համակարծիք չեք նման վերաբերմունքի հետ:
> ՀԳԱկումբը լրիվ ձեռքից գնում է...


 Բարև հարգելի Գեա: Գրածդ վերջին տողը ստիպեց, որ արձագանքեմ: Իրոք շատ ցավալի, երբ տեսնում ենք, որ ակումբում ամեն ինչ չի, որ լավ է: Երևի թե դրա մասին պետք է ավելի շուտ մտածեինք: Ինձ թվում է, որ ոչ լուրջ վերաբերմունքը կարող է պատճառ լինել բազմաթիվ այսպիսի վեճերի: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ կլինեն ավելի խելացիներ, որոնք ուղղակի կգերադասեն չխառնվել, որն էլ աստիճանաբար կբերի նրանց հեռացմանը: 
Տամպլիերի գրառման մեջ ակնհայտ է վիրավորանքը, չենք կարող բացառել: Բայց խնդրում եմ, խոստովանեք, որ այդ վիրավորանքը կա նաև Աթեիստի արտահայտած, ոչ լուրջ կարծիքի մեջ: Դա այդքան էլ նորմալ արտահայտված կարծիք չէ, ինչպես դու ես ուզում այն ներկայացնել: Դրա համար մենք բոլորս պետք է պատասխանատվություն ունենանք, այսինքն լուրջ վերաբերվեք և հասկանանք, որ յուրաքանչյուր մեր անզգույշ արտահայտություն կարող է վիրավորել ինչ որ մեկին: 
Ես մտածում եմ, որ դեռ այն ժամանակ, պետք է ինչ որ մեկը սաստեր մեր Աթեիստին, հասկացնելով, որ այդպես կարծիք չեն հայտնում, անկախ թե ինչ երևույթ է քննարկման առարկան: Եվ խոսում ենք մենք թմրամոլներից, մարդասպաններից, թե շատ կներեք՝ պեդաֆիլներից...
Ես՝ ներեղություն հարգելիներս...

----------

E-la Via (22.01.2012), erexa (05.02.2012), Գեա (22.01.2012), Մարկիզ (30.01.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> Գրառմանս մեջ Պոյի անվանը շատ թեթև անդրադարձա, մնացածը լրիվ հարցիդ պատասխանն է։
> Կրկնեմ. ԱՅՈ, ուղեղով (գիտակից) մարդը սեփական օրգազնիզմը *գիտակցաբար* չի փչացնում։


Էս սահմանափակ ու թերի տրամաբանությանը եթե հետևենք, ետք է ասենք, որ բոլոր ծխողները, խոսքս սովորական ծխախոտի մասին է, անուղեղ են։ Ծխախոտը նույնպես փչացնումէ  օրգանիզմը, այն վնասակար է առողջությանը, բայց մարդիկ, իմանալով այս փաստը, միևնույնն է, ծխում են։

----------

Quyr Qery (29.01.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նույն հաջողությամբ մարդը կարող է ունենալ հիվանդություն, որ նստած տեղը առանց զգալու չիշիկ անի տակը ու դիմացինին մեծ տհաճություն պարգևի, անհարմար վիճակի մեջ դնի, զզվանք առաջացնի և այլն։ Բայց եթե մարդը հիվանդ ա՞։ Իսկ եթե էդ մարդն իր կյանքում շատ մարդկանց ա օգնել, փրկել, կամ ընդհանրապես, հազար ու մի լավ գործ ա արե՞լ։ Էս ամեն ինչը մի կողմ, եթե նա թմրամոլ է, ուրեմն անկախ ամեն ինչից նա արժանի է արհամարանքի, նա անուղեղ է և կիսամա՞րդ։



Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դիմացինին տհաճություն պատճառելը, սեփական օրգանիզմին վնասելու հետ։
Եթե մարդը ինքնուրույն դանակով կտրի ուղեղի այն հատվածը, որը պատասխանատու է միզափամփուշտի ազդակներին պատասխանելու համար, ու դա բերի քո նկարագրած արդյունքին, ո՞նց կարելի ա համարել, որ էդ մարդը նորմալ մարդ էր։ Իսկ եթե նա բնածին ունի տենց  պրոբլեմ (միզելու), նրանց ոչ ոք չի համարի անուղեղ։
Թմրամոլ չեն ծնվում։ Դառնում են սեփական կամքով։

----------


## KiLa

> Kuk ջան, առաջին հերթին Պոյի անունը Էդգար էր, երկրորդը՝ հանճար լինել, չի նշանակում լինել խելացի։
> Բեթհովենը հիանալի ստեղծագործում էր նույնիսկ առանց լսելու։ Մի նույնացրու տաղանդն ու ինտելեկտը (ուղեղը)։ Հիշեցնեմ, որ նույն Պոյի որոշ արարքների համար այսօր գժանոց կտանեին։


Աթեիստ ջան, ինձ թվում է, որ դու մեքենան գերադասում ես մարդուց: Այսինքն քեզ պետք է, որ մարդ լինի ռոբոտ, անսխալ ու անթերի: Եվ եթե նա ռոբոտ չէ ու մարդ է, ուրեմն կարելի է նրան և անուղեղ կոչել: Չգիտես ինչու՞ ինձ թվում է, որ դու ուղղակի չես ուզում խոստովանել, որ ինչ որ մի պահ անզգույշ ես վերաբերվել հարցին, ու մինչ հիմա քո ,,հիվանդ՛՛ կարծիքը պաշտպանել ես փորձում:

----------

E-la Via (22.01.2012), Kuk (22.01.2012), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Մարկիզ (15.02.2012), Շինարար (22.01.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դիմացինին տհաճություն պատճառելը, սեփական օրգանիզմին վնասելու հետ։
> Եթե մարդը ինքնուրույն դանակով կտրի ուղեղի այն հատվածը, որը պատասխանատու է միզափամփուշտի ազդակներին պատասխանելու համար, ու դա բերի քո նկարագրած արդյունքին, ո՞նց կարելի ա համարել, որ էդ մարդը նորմալ մարդ էր։ Իսկ եթե նա բնածին ունի տենց  պրոբլեմ (միզելու), նրանց ոչ ոք չի համարի անուղեղ։
> Թմրամոլ չեն ծնվում։ Դառնում են սեփական կամքով։


Բերածս օրինակի իմաստն այն էր, որ տարբեր հիվանդություններ տարբեր կերպ կարող են անհանստացնել հիվանդությամբ տառապողի շրջապատին։
Իսկ վերջին նախադասությւոնդ սպանում ա։ Կասե՞ս ինչի արդյունքում ես եկել այդ համոզմանը։ Ինչ որ ուսումնասիրություն ես արել, մասնագետների հետ ես շփվել, թմրամոլների հետ ես շփվել, թե՞ մ օր նստել մտածել ես ու որոշել ես, որ տենց ա։

----------

Universe (30.01.2012), Մարկիզ (29.01.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> վիրավորանքը կա նաև Աթեիստի արտահայտած, ոչ լուրջ կարծիքի մեջ:


Հարգելիս, խնդրում եմ բացատրել, թե գրածիս ո՞ր կետն է թույլ տալիս ենթադրել, որ կարծիքս անլուրջ է։ Ես նման հարցերին հումորով չեմ վերաբերվում։

----------


## Գեա

> Նույն հաջողությամբ մարդը կարող է ունենալ հիվանդություն, որ նստած տեղը առանց զգալու չիշիկ անի տակը ու դիմացինին մեծ տհաճություն պարգևի, անհարմար վիճակի մեջ դնի, զզվանք առաջացնի և այլն։ Բայց եթե մարդը հիվանդ ա՞։ Իսկ եթե էդ մարդն իր կյանքում շատ մարդկանց ա օգնել, փրկել, կամ ընդհանրապես, հազար ու մի լավ գործ ա արե՞լ։ Էս ամեն ինչը մի կողմ, եթե նա թմրամոլ է, ուրեմն անկախ ամեն ինչից նա արժանի է արհամարանքի, նա անուղեղ է և կիսամա՞րդ։


 Գիտեք ինչում է հիվանդության ու թմրամոլության տարբերությունը?:
 Հիվանդություն ունենալու մեջ մարդը մեղք չունի, այդպես է պատահել , իսկ նարկոման դառնում են սեփական անձի ու ինչու չէ նաև շրջապատի հանդեպ պատասխանատվության զգացումի բացակայության արդյունքում:թմրամոլ դառնում են թույլ ու արկածախնդիր մարդիկ, ու ոչինչ եթե դա վնասի միայն իրենց ցավոք նարկոմանը 1000կմ տրամագծով իր շրջապատում վնասում է բոլորին`ընտանիք , երեխաներ , ծնողներ, ընկերներ...
Նարկոմանիայի ուղին բռնած մարդը պետք է քաջ գիտակցի , որ այն դառնալու է իր կյանքի առաջին ու միակ սերը, որ ինքը վերջնական` հոգով մարմնով նվիրվելու է դրան ու էլ փրկություն չկա:
Ասում եք պետք է օգնել? , իսկ տեղյակ եք , թե ինչ ծանր  ու աննպատակ գործ է նարկոմանին օգնելը? փորձեք տանել մի նարկոմանի կապրիզ, տարեք նրա աննորմալությունները ձեր կյանքի հաշվին , տարիներ ու ջանք ծախսեք նրան փրկելու համար , ու վերջում տարիներ անց , երբ կվերադառնաք նույն կետին, այսինքն նա կլինի ավելի սարսափելի առողջական  վիճակում , իսկ դուք հետ նայելով կտեսնեք թե էդ անիմսատ գործի վրա քանի տարի եք ծախսել , էն ժամանակ էլ կխոսենք:
ՀԳ. Ես  նարկոմանին անուղեղ չեմ համարում( չնայած երկարատև օգտագործման դեպքում  այնպիսի այլանդակ վարքային փոփոխություններ են սկսվում , որ կարելի է նաև այդ բառը օգտագործել), այլ հիմար քայլի հետևանքով դժբախտ ու խղճալու արժանի մարդ, միայն  այդքանը...

----------

E-la Via (22.01.2012), Աթեիստ (22.01.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էրեխեք, թմրամոլությունը ու արբեցողությունը ուղեղի հետ կապ չունի...համենայն դեպս ոչ անմիջական կապ:
Թմրամոլը մեկն ա, որ 
1. Ուզեցել ա մի անգամ փորձի տեսնի ինչ ա՝/ինչպես շատերի մտքով ա անցել փորձել/ համոզված, որ կարողանալու ա հետ կանգնել ու ի խորը դժբախտություն իրեն ու իր ընտանիքին, սխալվել ա:
2. Բնավորությամբ բավականաչափ ուժեղ կամ հարուստ չի եղել, որ իր դեպրեսիան, մոտիկի կորուստը կամ անձնական դժբախտությունը  ճամփորդորդությամբ, մարկաներ հավաքելով կամ ֆիթնես գնալով հաղթահարի.
3. Արվեստի մարդ ա, որին գրելու, նկարելու, երգելու համար դոզա ա պետք: Դա չի նշանակում, որ նա անուղեղ ա: Նշանակում ա, որ առանց դոզայի չի պատկերացնում իր ստեղծագործելը:

 Պետք չի վերևից նայել թմրամոլության աղետի տակ ոչնչացող մարդուն...պետք ա փորձել օգնել: Հիմնականում ապարդյուն, բայց պետք ա:

----------

E-la Via (22.01.2012), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Ripsim (22.01.2012), Մարկիզ (29.01.2012), Ֆոտոն (22.01.2012)

----------


## KiLa

> Գիտեք ինչում է հիվանդության ու թմրամոլության տարբերությունը?:
>  Հիվանդություն ունենալու մեջ մարդը մեղք չունի, այդպես է պատահել , իսկ նարկոման դառնում են սեփական անձի ու ինչու չէ նաև շրջապատի հանդեպ պատասխանատվության զգացումի բացակայության արդյունքում:թմրամոլ դառնում են թույլ ու արկածախնդիր մարդիկ, ու ոչինչ եթե դա վնասի միայն իրենց ցավոք նարկոմանը 1000կմ տրամագծով իր շրջապատում վնասում է բոլորին`ընտանիք , երեխաներ , ծնողներ, ընկերներ...
> Նարկոմանիայի ուղին բռնած մարդը պետք է քաջ գիտակցի , որ այն դառնալու է իր կյանքի առաջին ու միակ սերը, որ ինքը վերջնական` հոգով մարմնով նվիրվելու է դրան ու էլ փրկություն չկա:
> Ասում եք պետք է օգնել? , իսկ տեղյակ եք , թե ինչ ծանր  ու աննպատակ գործ է նարկոմանին օգնելը? փորձեք տանել մի նարկոմանի կապրիզ, տարեք նրա աննորմալությունները ձեր կյանքի հաշվին , տարիներ ու ջանք ծախսեք նրան փրկելու համար , ու վերջում տարիներ անց , երբ կվերադառնաք նույն կետին, այսինքն նա կլինի ավելի սարսափելի առողջական  վիճակում , իսկ դուք հետ նայելով կտեսնեք թե էդ անիմսատ գործի վրա քանի տարի եք ծախսել , էն ժամանակ էլ կխոսենք:
> ՀԳ. Ես  նարկոմանին անուղեղ չեմ համարում( չնայած երկարատև օգտագործման դեպքում  այնպիսի այլանդակ վարքային փոփոխություններ են սկսվում , որ կարելի է նաև այդ բառը օգտագործել), այլ հիմար քայլի հետևանքով դժբախտ ու խղճալու արժանի մարդ, միայն  այդքանը...


Հարգելի Գեա, ոչ մեկ չի ասում, թե հեշտ է օգնել նարկոմանին: Ընդհակառակը, շատ դժվար է: Ու հենց դրա համար է պետք, որ մոտեցումը լինի ավելի մասշտաբային: Այսինքն պետական ու հասարակական մակարդակի:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրանց մեղավորությանը, ապա մենք բոլորս էլ ինչ որ չափով մեղավոր ենք մեր յուրաքանչյուր հիվանդության համար: Բացառությամբ այն հիվանդությունները, որոնք անցնում են ժառանգաբար: Ես կարող եմ չլսել տատիկին ու տաք չհագնվել, որի հետևանքով թոքերի բորբոքում ստանալ: Կարող եմ անտեսել սննդային ռեժիմը և վնասել ստամոքսս:

----------

erexa (10.12.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> Գիտեք ինչում է հիվանդության ու թմրամոլության տարբերությունը?:
>  Հիվանդություն ունենալու մեջ մարդը մեղք չունի, այդպես է պատահել , իսկ նարկոման դառնում են սեփական անձի ու ինչու չէ նաև շրջապատի հանդեպ պատասխանատվության զգացումի բացակայության արդյունքում:թմրամոլ դառնում են թույլ ու արկածախնդիր մարդիկ, ու ոչինչ եթե դա վնասի միայն իրենց ցավոք նարկոմանը 1000կմ տրամագծով իր շրջապատում վնասում է բոլորին`ընտանիք , երեխաներ , ծնողներ, ընկերներ...
> Նարկոմանիայի ուղին բռնած մարդը պետք է քաջ գիտակցի , որ այն դառնալու է իր կյանքի առաջին ու միակ սերը, որ ինքը վերջնական` հոգով մարմնով նվիրվելու է դրան ու էլ փրկություն չկա:
> Ասում եք պետք է օգնել? , իսկ տեղյակ եք , թե ինչ ծանր  ու աննպատակ գործ է նարկոմանին օգնելը? փորձեք տանել մի նարկոմանի կապրիզ, տարեք նրա աննորմալությունները ձեր կյանքի հաշվին , տարիներ ու ջանք ծախսեք նրան փրկելու համար , ու վերջում տարիներ անց , երբ կվերադառնաք նույն կետին, այսինքն նա կլինի ավելի սարսափելի առողջական  վիճակում , իսկ դուք հետ նայելով կտեսնեք թե էդ անիմսատ գործի վրա քանի տարի եք ծախսել , էն ժամանակ էլ կխոսենք:
> ՀԳ. Ես  նարկոմանին անուղեղ չեմ համարում( չնայած երկարատև օգտագործման դեպքում  այնպիսի այլանդակ վարքային փոփոխություններ են սկսվում , որ կարելի է նաև այդ բառը օգտագործել), այլ հիմար քայլի հետևանքով դժբախտ ու խղճալու արժանի մարդ, միայն  այդքանը...


Ես չգիտեմ, թե Դուք քանի նարկոմանի եք փորձել օգնել, ինչպես եք փորձել օգնել, բայց ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել հենց այս թեմայում գրառումներ ունեցող մարդու, ով օգնել ու շարունակում է օգնել թմրամոլների, և ասեմ, որ բավականին լավ արդյունքների է հասնում։ Ինչպես նաև շփվել եմ թմրամոլների հետ, ովքեր որպես մարդ իսկապես արժանի են հարգանքի, ովքեր շատ լուրջ վերելքների են հասել իրենց կյանքում ու հարգանք են վայելում ամբողջ աշխարհում։ Ու հիմա էդ մարդկանց անվանել կիսամարդ կամ անուղեղ միայն նրա համար, որ նա օգտագործել կամ օգտագործում է թմրանյո՞ւթ, չգիտեմ,թ ե ինչպես կարելի է մեկնաբանել կամ ինչ անուն կարելի է տալ այս մտածողությանը։ Ինձ համար սա զավեշտ է, ցինիզմ։ Նույն Չարենցին ի՞նչ պատասխան է տվել մարդկությունը նրա ստեղծածի համար։ Սերունդներ է դաստիարակել ու դաստիարակում, նա մեծություն է, լուրջ մարդիկ, մասնագետներ նրա անունը լսելիս փշաքաղվում են ոտից-գլուխ, իսկ այստեղ նրան անվանում են կիսամարդ ու անուղեղ։ Սա ոչ այլինչ ա, քան ցինիզմի սահմռկեցուցիչ դրսևորում։ Աբսուրդ ա ուղղակի։ Ոչ ոք չի կարող ապրել ուրիշի կյանքը, զգալ նրա ապրումները, մտածել նրա ուղեղով ու զգալ նրա զգացմունքներն ու զգացումները։ Ու էդ ամեն ինչից անտեղյակ լինելով՝ մարդուն մեղադրել սեփական առողջությունը վնասելու համար, նրան վիրավորել, մեկուսացնել հասարակությունից ու սարքել կիսամարդ, սա անմարդկային է ու կործանարար։ Լիարժեք մարդը չի կարող այսպես մտածել։

----------

E-la Via (22.01.2012), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Գալաթեա (22.01.2012), Մարկիզ (29.01.2012), Ֆոտոն (22.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Բարև հարգելի Գեա: Գրածդ վերջին տողը ստիպեց, որ արձագանքեմ: Իրոք շատ ցավալի, երբ տեսնում ենք, որ ակումբում ամեն ինչ չի, որ լավ է: Երևի թե դրա մասին պետք է ավելի շուտ մտածեինք: Ինձ թվում է, որ ոչ լուրջ վերաբերմունքը կարող է պատճառ լինել բազմաթիվ այսպիսի վեճերի: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ կլինեն ավելի խելացիներ, որոնք ուղղակի կգերադասեն չխառնվել, որն էլ աստիճանաբար կբերի նրանց հեռացմանը: 
> Տամպլիերի գրառման մեջ ակնհայտ է վիրավորանքը, չենք կարող բացառել: Բայց խնդրում եմ, խոստովանեք, որ այդ վիրավորանքը կա նաև Աթեիստի արտահայտած, ոչ լուրջ կարծիքի մեջ: *Դա այդքան էլ նորմալ արտահայտված կարծիք չէ, ինչպես դու ես ուզում այն ներկայացնել*: Դրա համար մենք բոլորս պետք է պատասխանատվություն ունենանք, այսինքն լուրջ վերաբերվեք և հասկանանք, որ յուրաքանչյուր մեր անզգույշ արտահայտություն կարող է վիրավորել ինչ որ մեկին: 
> Ես մտածում եմ, որ դեռ այն ժամանակ, պետք է ինչ որ մեկը սաստեր մեր Աթեիստին, հասկացնելով, որ այդպես կարծիք չեն հայտնում, անկախ թե ինչ երևույթ է քննարկման առարկան: Եվ խոսում ենք մենք թմրամոլներից, մարդասպաններից, թե շատ կներեք՝ պեդաֆիլներից...
> Ես՝ ներեղություն հարգելիներս...


 Կիլա , եթե իմ գրառումը ուշադիր կարդայիք երևի կնկատեիք , որ ես այդ գրառման մեջ ընդհանրապես կարծիք չէի հայտնել:ԻՆչ վերաբերում է Աթեիստի կարծիքին էլի կրկնվեմ , դա նրա սեփական կարծիքն է տվյալ երևույթի վերաբերյալ, գուցե դրա համար ունի իր պատճառները:Իսկ թեման ստեղծված է հենց երևույթի հանդեպ կարծիք հայտնելու համար... Ինձ բարկացրեց , որ վերոհիշյալ անդամը թողած բուն թեման վիրավորել էր մարդուն նման կարծիք ունենալու համար, ընդհամենը այսքանը...




> Էս սահմանափակ ու թերի տրամաբանությանը եթե հետևենք, ետք է ասենք, որ բոլոր ծխողները, խոսքս սովորական ծխախոտի մասին է, անուղեղ են։ Ծխախոտը նույնպես փչացնումէ  օրգանիզմը, այն վնասակար է առողջությանը, բայց մարդիկ, իմանալով այս փաստը, միևնույնն է, ծխում են։


Կուկ, ծխախոտամոլությունը վարքային փոփոխություններ ու դրա հետևանքով խեղված ճակատագրերի պատճառ չի դառնում:Ավելի պարզ գրեմ` ծխախոտամոլի ընտանիքը չի քայքայվում , իսկ նարկոմաը հանուն դոզայի կամ դոզայի ազդեցության տակ ընտանիքի գլխին ինչ օյին ասես ,որ չի բերում, հանուն այդ մի գրամի նա ի վիճակի է խաբել , շորթել , կեղծավորել , գողանալ, սպանել ...

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, ծխախոտամոլությունը վարքային փոփոխություններ ու դրա հետևանքով խեղված ճակատագրերի պատճառ չի դառնում:Ավելի պարզ գրեմ` ծխախոտամոլի ընտանիքը չի քայքայվում , իսկ նարկոմաը հանուն դոզայի կամ դոզայի ազդեցության տակ ընտանիքի գլխին ինչ օյին ասես ,որ չի բերում, հանուն այդ մի գրամի նա ի վիճակի է խաբել , շորթել , կեղծավորել , գողանալ, սպանել ...


Բազմաթիվ հիվանդություններ կան, որոնք հաճախ ընտանիքների քայքայման պատճառ են հանդիսանում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ այդ հիվանդույթւոններով տառապողներին պետք է արհամարել ու մեկուսացնել, նվաստացնել ու կնքել որպես անուղեղ։ Հաճախ մարդիկ թույլ են գտնվում և չեն կարողանում տանել իրենց հարզատի ծանր հիվանդությունը և հրաժարվում են իրենց հարազատից այդ հիվանդության պատճառով, որը նա ձեռք է բերել թեկուզ հենց սեփական անզգույշ, անմտածված քայլով կամ անտեղյակության հետևանքով։ Ո՞ւմ մեղադրել էս դեպքում, ո՞ւմ անվանել անուղեղ, ո՞ւմ մեկուսացնել։

----------


## Գեա

> Բազմաթիվ հիվանդություններ կան, որոնք հաճախ ընտանիքների քայքայման պատճառ են հանդիսանում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ այդ հիվանդույթւոններով տառապողներին պետք է արհամարել ու մեկուսացնել, նվաստացնել ու կնքել որպես անուղեղ։ Հաճախ մարդիկ թույլ են գտնվում և չեն կարողանում տանել իրենց հարզատի ծանր հիվանդությունը և հրաժարվում են իրենց հարազատից այդ հիվանդության պատճառով, որը նա ձեռք է բերել թեկուզ հենց սեփական անզգույշ, անմտածված քայլով կամ անտեղյակության հետևանքով։ Ո՞ւմ մեղադրել էս դեպքում, ո՞ւմ անվանել անուղեղ, ո՞ւմ մեկուսացնել։


 գրեք գոնե մեկ սոմատիկ հիվանդության անվանում , որը մարդը ձեռք է բերում սեփական թուլության, արկածախնդիր բնավորության հետևանքով, որը արդյունքում դառնում է անբուժելի միայն այն պատճառով , որ տվյալ մարդուն դուր է գալիս այդ վիճակը կամ արդեն այնքան է համը հանել , որ բուժելը լինում է անհնար:նշեք այդ հիվանդության անվանումը , որը բուժելի է կամ թեկուզ խրոնիկ է ու նորմալ հարազատն ու ընտանիքը ամեն ինչ չի անում հիվանդին դրանից ազատելու համար, նույնիսկ եթե մարդը ինչ-որ չափոր մեղավոր է դա ձեռք բերելու մեջ: Նման հարազատի վրա ես ինքս քար կգցեմ ու չեմ հասկանա նրա վերաբերմունքը...
Մի անգամ էլ նշեմ ,որ նրանց անուղեղ չեմ համարում , նարկոմանն ու ալկոհոլիկը խորապես դժբախտ մարդիկ են , որովհետև քայքայում են ոչ միայն իրենց , այլև շրջապատին:Ու մի բան էլ`  ուրիշի հաջող կամ անհաջող փորձի մասին մի գրեք , փորձեք ինքներդ լինել նարկոմանի կողքին ու այսպես ասած օգնել նրան տարիներ շարունակ ֆինանսապես, հոգեպես ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչպես, ու եկեք կիսվենք ձեր սեփական հաջողված փորձով:
 ՀԳ Չարենց բանաստեղծին պաշտում եմ , նրա արվեստին  բան ասողներին կպայթեցնեմ  :Jpit: , բայց անձնական կյանքից շատ վատ բաներ եմ լսել, ցավոք...

----------

Աթեիստ (22.01.2012), ՆանՍ (29.01.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> գրեք գոնե մեկ սոմատիկ հիվանդության անվանում , որը մարդը ձեռք է բերում սեփական թուլության, արկածախնդիր բնավորության հետևանքով, որը արդյունքում դառնում է անբուժելի միայն այն պատճառով , որ տվյալ մարդուն դուր է գալիս այդ վիճակը կամ արդեն այնքան է համը հանել , որ բուժելը լինում է անհնար:
> Մի անգամ էլ նշեմ ,որ նրանց անուղեղ չեմ համարում , նարկոմանն ու ալկոհոլիկը խորապես դժբախտ մարդիկ են , որովհետև քայքայում են ոչ միայն իրենց , այլը շրջապատին" ու մի բան էլ  ուրիշի հաջող ու անհաջող փորձի մասին մի գրեք , փորձեք ինքներդ լինել նարկոմանի կողքին ւ այսպես ասած օգնել նրան տարիներ շարունակ ֆինանսապես, հոգեպես ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչպես, ու եկեք կիսվենք ձեր սեփական հաջողված փորձով:
>  ՀԳ Չարենց բանաստեղծին պաշտում եմ , նրա արվեստին  բան ասողներին կպայթեցնեմ , բայց անձնական կյանքից շատ վատ բաներ եմ լսել, ցավոք...


Եկեք կլինի՞ ուրիշների ասածները լսելով մի գրեք, այլ անձամբ ապրեք Չարենցի կողքին, ինքներդ Ձեր մաշկի վրա զգացեք նրա մասին լսած վատ բաները, հետո նոր գրեք  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի զավեշտալի է Ձեր այս միտքը: Հա, կարողա Չարենցը գոմիկ ա, Ֆրեդի Մերկուրին էլ ա գոմիկ, հետո՞: Կարողա իրանք իրանց գոմիկ լինելով իրանց շուրջը գտնվող լիքը մարդու են վնասել, բայց էդ չի նշանակում որ նրանք հարգանքի արժանի չեն, էդ չի նշանակում, որ նրանք անուղեղ են, կիսամարդ են: 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա հիվանդությւոններին. նույն սխալ սնվելը կարող ա դառնալ լուրջ հիվանդությունների պատճառ: Մարդը գիտակցում ա, որ էս սնունդը պարբերաբար օգտագործելը վնասակար ա առողջության համար, կարողա ստամոքսի խոց առաջացնի կամ չգիտեմինչ, մասնագետ չեմ, չեմ կարող ամենայն ճշտությամբ ու մանրամասնությամբ ներկայացնել, բայց նույն ստամոքսի խոցը կարող է դառնալ հարազատին անհանգստացնելու, նրա հետ վատ հարաբերություններ առաջացնելու պատճառ: Ախր հազար բան կարա լինի, ու հազար տեսակ հանգամանքներ կարող են լինել, էս ամեն ինչն անտեսել, ու ողջ իրողությունը կապել միայն մարդու թմրամոլ լինելու հետ, պարզունակություն ա, սահմանափակ մտածողություն ա, մանկական միամտություն ա:
Ես բարեբախտաբար ստիպված չեմ եղել թմրամոլի խնամելու, նրան օգնելու, չունեմ հարազատ մարդ, ով թմրամոլ ա, բժիշկ էլ չեմ, որ մասնագիտության բերումով դա արած լինեմ, այդ պատճառով չեմ կարող սեփական փորձիս վրա հիմնվելով կարծիքս հայտնել, բայց կարող եմ աչքիս տեսածը գոնե հիմք ընդունել: Ու եթե մարդ անձամբ չի օգնել թմրամոլի, դա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ չի կարող խոսել կամ մեկնաբանել մեկ ուրիշի մասին, ով դա արել է: 
Եթե ինչ որ մեկը լավ լողորդ է կամ լավ փրկարար, և խորտակվող նավից փրկել է տասը հոգու, և այդ մասին լսելով կամ այդ ամենը քո աչքով տեսնելուց հետո դու ասես՝ այո, դա հնարավոր է, դա ճիշտ է կամ սխալ, մի խոսքով՝ ասես քո կարծիքն այդ ամենի մասին, դժվար թե ինչ որ մեկը քեզ ասի, նախ մի հատ դու գնա փրկի էդ տասը հոգուն, տես թե դա ոնց ա արվում, հետո նոր քո սեփական փորձից ելնելով խոսա էդ մասին: Հավատա, ծիծաղելի է: Խնդրում եմ փոքր-ինչ ավելի երկար մտածեք գրելուց առաջ, հակառակ դեպքում ինքս եմ անհարմար զգում նման մտքերին հակադարձելիս:

----------

E-la Via (22.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Եկեք կլինի՞ ուրիշների ասածները լսելով մի գրեք, այլ անձամբ ապրեք Չարենցի կողքին, ինքներդ Ձեր մաշկի վրա զգացեք նրա մասին լսած վատ բաները, հետո նոր գրեք  Ուղղակի զավեշտալի է Ձեր այս միտքը:


 Ես ընդամենը ասացի , որ Չարենցի անձնական կյանքի մասին,կապված նարկոմանիայի հետ ահագին վատ բաներ եմ լսել: ես էլի կարծես թե չգնահատեցի այդ վիճակը, այնպես որ պետք չէ բորբոքվել ...






> Ինչ վերաբերում ա հիվանդությւոններին. նույն սխալ սնվելը կարող ա դառնալ լուրջ հիվանդությունների պատճառ: Մարդը գիտակցում ա, որ էս սնունդը պարբերաբար օգտագործելը վնասակար ա առողջության համար, կարողա ստամոքսի խոց առաջացնի կամ չգիտեմինչ, մասնագետ չեմ, չեմ կարող ամենայն ճշտությամբ ու մանրամասնությամբ ներկայացնել, բայց նույն ստամոքսի խոցը կարող է դառնալ հարազատին անհանգստացնելու, նրա հետ վատ հարաբերություններ առաջացնելու պատճառ: Ախր հազար բան կարա լինի, ու հազար տեսակ հանգամանքներ կարող են լինել, էս ամեն ինչն անտեսել, ու ողջ իրողությունը կապել միայն մարդու թմրամոլ լինելու հետ, պարզունակություն ա, սահմանափակ մտածողություն ա, մանկական միամտություն ա:


նշված և ոչ մի դեպքում էլ հարազատին չեն լքում , ու հասարակության և ոչ մի անդամ նրան անուղեղ չի անվանում:




> Ես բարեբախտաբար ստիպված չեմ եղել թմրամոլի խնամելու, նրան օգնելու, չունեմ հարազատ մարդ, ով թմրամոլ ա...


 իսկ ինչու , բարեբախտաբար? տեսնում եք դուք էլ եք կարծում , որ այդ շառ ու փորձանքից ինչքան հեռու այնքան լավ ու ճիշտ էլ անում եք:




> բժիշկ էլ չեմ, որ մասնագիտության բերումով դա արած լինեմ, այդ պատճառով չեմ կարող սեփական փորձիս վրա հիմնվելով կարծիքս հայտնել, բայց կարող եմ աչքիս տեսածը գոնե հիմք ընդունել: Ու եթե մարդ անձամբ չի օգնել թմրամոլի, դա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ չի կարող խոսել կամ մեկնաբանել մեկ ուրիշի մասին, ով դա արել է:


աչքի տեսածը հիմք կարելի է ընդունել ,միայն այն դեպքում եթե նրա բոլոր մանրամասներին ծանոթ եք , իսկ նարկոմանիան ու ալկոհոլամոլությունը ու դրա հետևանքով ընտանիքում տիրող իրավիճակը սովորաբար ինկոգնիտո է ու մարդիկ ամեն ինչ չէ , որ ասում են , նույնը վերաբերում է նաև բուժող բժշկին, նա էլ ամբողջությամբ չի կիսվի, որ պատկերը կողմանակի աչքի համար լիարժեք լինի...




> Եթե ինչ որ մեկը լավ լողորդ է կամ լավ փրկարար, և խորտակվող նավից փրկել է տասը հոգու, և այդ մասին լսելով կամ այդ ամենը քո աչքով տեսնելուց հետո դու ասես՝ այո, դա հնարավոր է, դա ճիշտ է կամ սխալ, մի խոսքով՝ ասես քո կարծիքն այդ ամենի մասին, դժվար թե ինչ որ մեկը քեզ ասի, նախ մի հատ դու գնա փրկի էդ տասը հոգուն, տես թե դա ոնց ա արվում, հետո նոր քո սեփական փորձից ելնելով խոսա էդ մասին:


մենք խոսում ենք մի շատ տխուր ու լուրջ սոցիալական խնդրի մասին, որը աղետալի հետևանքներ է ունենում , իսկ դուք  այս երևույթի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեցող կարծիք եք մեջ բերում:Լողորդն ու նավից մարդ փրկելն ու դրա մասին պատմելն ու ուրիշին պարտադրելը որ ինքն էլ գնա նույն բանն անի , ինչ կապ ունի նարկոմանի կողքին սոված տկլոր վախեցած ապրող փոքրիկ երեխայի, աչքը ջուր կտրած մոր, ծեծու ջարդ կերած կնոջ հետ??? չեմ հասկանում




> Հավատա, ծիծաղելի է: Խնդրում եմ փոքր-ինչ ավելի երկար մտածեք գրելուց առաջ, հակառակ դեպքում ինքս եմ անհարմար զգում նման մտքերին հակադարձելիս:


 Ծիծաղելի է դուք էլ ծիծաղեք, ինչ ասեմ:պարզ երևում է , որ մեծ մարդասեր եք , ուղղակի պրոբլեմի մասին լրիվ անտեղյակ եք ,որը լուծելի է:Կարող եք նաև սեփական կաշվի վրա փորձել , նարկոդիսպանեսերում լիքը նարկոման կա, փորձեք նրանց հետ ընկերանալ ,ճանաչել նրանց , օգնել , ապրել նրանց պրոբլեմով ...թե դուք միայն նարկոման տաղանդների ու հանճարների փաստաբանն եք...

----------

Աթեիստ (22.01.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> Ես ընդամենը ասացի , որ Չարենցի անձնական կյանքի մասին,կապված նարկոմանիայի հետ ահագին վատ բաներ եմ լսել: ես էլի կարծես թե չգնահատեցի այդ վիճակը, այնպես որ պետք չէ բորբոքվել ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> նշված և ոչ մի դեպքում էլ հարազատին չեն լքում , ու հասարակության և ոչ մի անդամ նրան անուղեղ չի անվանում:
> 
> 
>  իսկ ինչու , բարեբախտաբար? տեսնում եք դուք էլ եք կարծում , որ այդ շառ ու փորձանքից ինչքան հեռու այնքան լավ ու ճիշտ էլ անում եք:
> ...


Ինչու բարեբախտաբա՞ր, կարծում եմ պարզ է, ուղղակի անիմաստ հարցնում եք: Պարզ է նաև այն, որ ես թմրամոլությունը չեմ ներկայացնում որպես դրական երևույթ: Այո, ես դա համարում եմ բացասական երևույթ, ինչպես բոլոր հիվանդությունները: Շփվել եմ նարկոդիսպանսերում բուժվող մարդկանց հետ, ներկա եմ եղել, թե ինչպես է հիվանդը գանգատվում, պատմում իր զգացածը, իր ապրումները, տեսել եմ, թե ինչպես են զղջում իրենց արածի համար, կամ հակառակը՝ ինչպես են դա արդարացնում: Մի խոսքով՝ շատ բան եմ տեսել, ամեն ինչ պատմելու չի: Ու էս ամենը տեսնելուց, էս ամենի մասին մտածելուց, էս ամենին գիտակցաբար մոտենալուց հետո, միևնույնն է, համարում եմ, որ նրանց մեկուսացնել հասարակությունից, նրանց նկատմամբ արտահայտվել վիրավորական արտահայտություններով, նրանց նվաստացնել, համարել անուղեղ, դա անմարդկային է, սխալ է, տգիտություն է: Ամեն հիվանդություն իր հետևանքներն ունի ու դրանք կարող են միմյանցից բացարձակ տարբեր լինել, ինչպես նաև նրանց հարազատներն են տարբեր, հետևաբար նրանց վերաբերմունքն ու գործողություններն այդ ամենի վերաբերյալ կարող են տարբեր լինել: ՄԱրդ կարող է իր ամուսնուց բաժանվել, որովհետև ամուսինը իմպոտենտ է, կամ քաղցկեղով հիվանդ, մեկ ուրիշը կարող է ապրել նրա կողքին ու էդ ամենը տանել, օգնել իր ամուսնուն և այլն: Մեկն իր երեխայից հրաժարվում է, որովհետև հիվանդ է ծնվել, մեկ ուրիշը ընդհակառակը, ավելի է սիրում իր երեխային, ավելի լավ է խնամում նրան, որովհետև հիվանդ է ծնվել: Իսկ թմրամոլների ընտանիքները քայքայվում են, նրանց հարազատներն այլևս չեն կարողանում էդ ամենի հետ համարկերպվել ոչ այնքան հիվանդության արդյունքում առաջացող դրսևորումների պատճառով, որքան անտեղյակ, բոլորին վերևից նայելու հակում ունեցող, երկար մտածել չսիրող մարդկանց կարծիքների պատճառով, ովքեր առանց երկար մտածելու, առանց հասկանալու նրանց մասին արտահայտվում են վիրավորական տոնով, նրչանց համարում են իրենցից ցածր և այդպիսով մեկուսացնում են նրանց հասարակությունից: 
Նորից վերադառնալով Չարենցի թեմային ասեմ, որ այն ամենը, ինչ արել է նա, և այն ամենը, ինչ արել են նրա նկատմամբ.. կարճ ասած՝ այն ամենի մեջով որ Չարենցն է անցել, եթե անցնեին այն մարդիկ, ովքեր էսպես վերևից են խոսում թմրամոլների մասին, նրանց համարում են ավելի ցածր մարդիկ, կարծում եմ, իրենց այս մտածողության պարագայում նրանք հնարավոր է ոչնչացնեին ոչ միայն սեփական առողջությունը, այլ նաև շուրջը գտնվող շատ մարդկանց կյանք խլեին, քանի որ կարծում եմ, որ էսպես խոսողներն էությամբ թույլ մարդիկ են, որ կարող են նման դեպքերում իսպառ կորցնել մտածելու ունակությունն ու ոչնչացնել շրջապատը: Եկեք չմոռանանք, որ ժամանակն ու եկող սերունդներն են գնահատում մարդկանց, իսկ Չարենցին ու մի քանի գրառում առաջ շարադրածս մարդկանց մարդկությունը վաղուց արդեն գնահատել ու նրանց տեղ է հատկացրել բարձունքում, և նրանց մասին խոսելիս այսօր ոչ թե խոսվում է նրանց թմրամոլ լինելու փաստի մասին, այլ նրանց Մեծ մարդ լինելու մասին, չհաշված իհարկե չնչին բացառությունները թեկուզ հենց այստեղ արտահայտվողների, ովքեր միևնույնն է, նրանց համարում են անուղեղ և չեն զլանում դա կրկնել բազմիցս: 
Մարդուն չեն գնահատում նրա հիվանդությամբ, մարդուն չեն գնահատում նրա կատարած մեկ արարքով: Չի կարելի անտեսել մարդուն ամբողջությամբ միայն նրա համար, որ նա թմրամոլ է: Չի կարելի անտեսելով բոլոր հանգամանքները՝ մարդուն արհամարել, անուղեղ ու կիսամարդ անվանել, տրորել նրան միայն կատարած մի գործողության վրա հիմնվելով: 

Հ.Գ. Խնդրում և պահանջում եմ այլևս սեփական հայեցողությամբ չմասնատել գրառումներս:

----------

Arpine (22.01.2012), KiLa (27.01.2012), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Մարկիզ (30.01.2012)

----------


## Tamplier

Հարգելիներս, ես թմրամոլությանը կողմնակից չեմ, և գտնում եմ, որ պետք է յուրաքնչյուր իրեն հարգող մարդ անտարբեր չլինի կողքի անձի նկատմամբ, նամանավանդ, երբ նա տառապում է մի հիվանդությամբ որը ամբողջ աշխարհը ընդունում է որպես 20-21-րդ դարերի «ՉՈՒՄԱ» հինավդությամբ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մի մարդու որը հավատք չունի անիմաստ է նրան ինչ որ բան բացատրել:
 Եկեք չմոռանանք որ մենք ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱ ենք և դա ավելի է պարտավորեցնում մեզ լինել յուրաքանչյուր հիվանդի կողքին, որը որ ամբողջ աշխարհն է ընդունում որպես հիվանդություն:

----------

KiLa (27.01.2012), Մարկիզ (29.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Ինչու բարեբախտաբա՞ր, կարծում եմ պարզ է, ուղղակի անիմաստ հարցնում եք: Պարզ է նաև այն, որ ես թմրամոլությունը չեմ ներկայացնում որպես դրական երևույթ: Այո, ես դա համարում եմ բացասական երևույթ, ինչպես բոլոր հիվանդությունները: Շփվել եմ նարկոդիսպանսերում բուժվող մարդկանց հետ, ներկա եմ եղել, թե ինչպես է հիվանդը գանգատվում, պատմում իր զգացածը, իր ապրումները, տեսել եմ, թե ինչպես են զղջում իրենց արածի համար, կամ հակառակը՝ ինչպես են դա արդարացնում: Մի խոսքով՝ շատ բան եմ տեսել, ամեն ինչ պատմելու չի: Ու էս ամենը տեսնելուց, էս ամենի մասին մտածելուց, էս ամենին գիտակցաբար մոտենալուց հետո, միևնույնն է, համարում եմ, որ նրանց մեկուսացնել հասարակությունից, նրանց նկատմամբ արտահայտվել վիրավորական արտահայտություններով, նրանց նվաստացնել, համարել անուղեղ, դա անմարդկային է, սխալ է, տգիտություն է: Ամեն հիվանդություն իր հետևանքներն ունի ու դրանք կարող են միմյանցից բացարձակ տարբեր լինել, ինչպես նաև նրանց հարազատներն են տարբեր, հետևաբար նրանց վերաբերմունքն ու գործողություններն այդ ամենի վերաբերյալ կարող են տարբեր լինել: ՄԱրդ կարող է իր ամուսնուց բաժանվել, որովհետև ամուսինը իմպոտենտ է, կամ քաղցկեղով հիվանդ, մեկ ուրիշը կարող է ապրել նրա կողքին ու էդ ամենը տանել, օգնել իր ամուսնուն և այլն: Մեկն իր երեխայից հրաժարվում է, որովհետև հիվանդ է ծնվել, մեկ ուրիշը ընդհակառակը, ավելի է սիրում իր երեխային, ավելի լավ է խնամում նրան, որովհետև հիվանդ է ծնվել: Իսկ թմրամոլների ընտանիքները քայքայվում են, նրանց հարազատներն այլևս չեն կարողանում էդ ամենի հետ համարկերպվել ոչ այնքան հիվանդության արդյունքում առաջացող դրսևորումների պատճառով, որքան անտեղյակ, բոլորին վերևից նայելու հակում ունեցող, երկար մտածել չսիրող մարդկանց կարծիքների պատճառով, ովքեր առանց երկար մտածելու, առանց հասկանալու նրանց մասին արտահայտվում են վիրավորական տոնով, նրչանց համարում են իրենցից ցածր և այդպիսով մեկուսացնում են նրանց հասարակությունից: 
> Նորից վերադառնալով Չարենցի թեմային ասեմ, որ այն ամենը, ինչ արել է նա, և այն ամենը, ինչ արել են նրա նկատմամբ.. կարճ ասած՝ այն ամենի մեջով որ Չարենցն է անցել, եթե անցնեին այն մարդիկ, ովքեր էսպես վերևից են խոսում թմրամոլների մասին, նրանց համարում են ավելի ցածր մարդիկ, կարծում եմ, իրենց այս մտածողության պարագայում նրանք հնարավոր է ոչնչացնեին ոչ միայն սեփական առողջությունը, այլ նաև շուրջը գտնվող շատ մարդկանց կյանք խլեին, քանի որ կարծում եմ, որ էսպես խոսողներն էությամբ թույլ մարդիկ են, որ կարող են նման դեպքերում իսպառ կորցնել մտածելու ունակությունն ու ոչնչացնել շրջապատը: Եկեք չմոռանանք, որ ժամանակն ու եկող սերունդներն են գնահատում մարդկանց, իսկ Չարենցին ու մի քանի գրառում առաջ շարադրածս մարդկանց մարդկությունը վաղուց արդեն գնահատել ու նրանց տեղ է հատկացրել բարձունքում, և նրանց մասին խոսելիս այսօր ոչ թե խոսվում է նրանց թմրամոլ լինելու փաստի մասին, այլ նրանց Մեծ մարդ լինելու մասին, չհաշված իհարկե չնչին բացառությունները թեկուզ հենց այստեղ արտահայտվողների, ովքեր միևնույնն է, նրանց համարում են անուղեղ և չեն զլանում դա կրկնել բազմիցս: 
> Մարդուն չեն գնահատում նրա հիվանդությամբ, մարդուն չեն գնահատում նրա կատարած մեկ արարքով: Չի կարելի անտեսել մարդուն ամբողջությամբ միայն նրա համար, որ նա թմրամոլ է: Չի կարելի անտեսելով բոլոր հանգամանքները՝ մարդուն արհամարել, անուղեղ ու կիսամարդ անվանել, տրորել նրան միայն կատարած մի գործողության վրա հիմնվելով: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Խնդրում և պահանջում եմ այլևս սեփական հայեցողությամբ չմասնատել գրառումներս:


 Միլիարդերրորդ անգամ համոզվում եմ , որ թեմայինց անտեղյակ մարդու հետ բանավեճը վերածվում է անիմաստ վեճի: Հատկապես երբ անտեղյակությանը գումարվում են էմոցիաները:
գրառումներր չմասնատելու օրենքներ ու սահմանափակումներ բանավեճի մեջ չկան , ու ձեր ներվային պահանջը մի անգամ էլ է ապացուցում ,որ դուք այդպես էլ ոչինչ չհասկացաք , այնպես որ խոստանում եմ , սրանից հետո ոչ միայն չմասնատել ձեր գրառումները այլ ուղղակի անտեսել: 
 Իսկ նարկոմանիայի մասին մտածելու շատ երկար ժամանակ եմ ունեցել ցավոք, ի տարբերություն ձեզ , այնպես որ  դրա մասին խոսում եմ հասկանալով ու սառը,և ոչ թե ձեր նման  ուղղակի էմոցիաներով , ի դեպ ձեր գրառումներում առկա են շատ վիրավորական պիտակներ, փորձեք բանավեճի կանոնների մեջ մնալ , հատկապես տղամարդուն` նման ճղճղան ոճը չի սազում:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.01.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Քանի որ թեմայում արդեն ավելի շատ քննարկվում են ոչ թե մարդկանց կարծիքները, այլ իմ օգտագործած «անուղեղ» բառը որոշեցի պարզաբանեմ բառիս իմաստը։
Ակնհայտ է, որ ի նկատի չունեի ուղեղի ֆիզիկական բացակայությունը։
Ես այդ բառն օգտագործել եմ նաև բանակում ծառայող շատ երիտասարդների նկատմամբ և «անուղեղ» բառով բնութագրում եմ այն մարդկանց, որևէ պահի հաճույքի համար չեմ մտածում ապագայի մասին։

Խնդրում եմ մոռանալ «անուղեղ» բառս ու համարել, որ ես նրանց համարում եմ «պահի հաճույքի համար ապագայի մասին չմտածողներ»։

Ամբողջ թեմայում իմ մոտեցումը քննադատող մարդիկ կարծես թե չունեին նման ազգականներ, բարեկամներ, բայց խիստ նեղվում էին իմ «վիրավորական» արտահայտությունից։
Ես ունեցել եմ (և ունեմ) նման ազգականներ։ Ու ես նրանց հենց այդպիսին էլ համարում ու արհամարում։
Ինձ ճանաչողները գիտեն, ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ ուժերիս ներածին չափով օգնել դրա կարիքն ունեցողին։ Բայց ես արհամարում եմ ալկոհոլիկներին ու թմրամոլներին, երբեք չեմ պատրաստվում օգնել նրանց, մանավանդ որ նրանք շատ հաճախ.
1. օգնություն չեն խնդրում։
2. նույնիսկ իրենք իրենց չեն փորձում օգնել։

Թեմայի մոդերատորին խնդրում եմ սույն գրառմանս միջի «անուղեղ» բառիս բացատրությունը պատճենել նաև ամենաառաջին գրառմանս մեջ, որպեսզի հետագա գրառումներում քննարկվի թեման, ոչ թե բառը։

----------

Freeman (27.01.2012), Magic-Mushroom (30.01.2012), Գեա (27.01.2012), ՆանՍ (30.01.2012)

----------


## nune'

Շատ հետաքրքիր հարց էր: Իսկ կասեք` ոնց եք իմանում ձեր դիմացինը թմրամոլա թե խաղամոլ?
Ես դեմ եմ բոլոր տեսակ մոլուցքներին, բայց, եթե նույնիսկ նման մարդու հանդիպեմ, ապա հաստատ ինքը իրեն վատ չի զգա ու չի զգա արտահայտված վերաբերմունք, եթե իհարկե ինքը հանգիստ-նորմալ մարդա:

----------

Մարկիզ (30.01.2012)

----------


## KiLa

> Քանի որ թեմայում արդեն ավելի շատ քննարկվում են ոչ թե մարդկանց կարծիքները, այլ իմ օգտագործած «անուղեղ» բառը որոշեցի պարզաբանեմ բառիս իմաստը։
> Ակնհայտ է, որ ի նկատի չունեի ուղեղի ֆիզիկական բացակայությունը։
> Ես այդ բառն օգտագործել եմ նաև բանակում ծառայող շատ երիտասարդների նկատմամբ և «անուղեղ» բառով բնութագրում եմ այն մարդկանց, որևէ պահի հաճույքի համար չեմ մտածում ապագայի մասին։
> 
> Խնդրում եմ մոռանալ «անուղեղ» բառս ու համարել, որ ես նրանց համարում եմ «պահի հաճույքի համար ապագայի մասին չմտածողներ»։
> 
> Ամբողջ թեմայում իմ մոտեցումը քննադատող մարդիկ կարծես թե չունեին նման ազգականներ, բարեկամներ, բայց խիստ նեղվում էին իմ «վիրավորական» արտահայտությունից։
> Ես ունեցել եմ (և ունեմ) նման ազգականներ։ Ու ես նրանց հենց այդպիսին էլ համարում ու արհամարում։
> Ինձ ճանաչողները գիտեն, ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ ուժերիս ներածին չափով օգնել դրա կարիքն ունեցողին։ Բայց ես արհամարում եմ ալկոհոլիկներին ու թմրամոլներին, երբեք չեմ պատրաստվում օգնել նրանց, մանավանդ որ նրանք շատ հաճախ.
> ...


Հարգելի Աթեիստ, ես, հակառակ քո կարծիքի, քննարկում եմ քո կարծիքը, ոչ թե թույլ տված ,,անուղեղ՛՛ բառը: Այն արտահայտում է քո ունեցած կարծիքը, որը՝, կարող էր բնորոշվել նման այլ բառերով ևս. օր. հիմար, ապուշ, հայվան, և այլն... 
Ինձ թվում է բոլորին էլ պարզ է, որ դու նկատի չես ունեցել բոլորովին ուղեղի ֆիզ. բացակայությունը, այնպես որ դա նշել պետք չէր: 
Նշում ես, որ այդպիսին ես համարում այն մարդկանց, որոնք որևէ պահի հաճույքի համար չեն մտածում իրենց ապագայի մասին: Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի թմրամոլ երևույթի հետ: Իսկ դու ինչպե՞ս կնայես այն փաստին, երբ մարդ դիմում է թմրանյութի օգնությանը, հենց քո այդ ասած ապագայի համար, դիմում է թմրանյութին գոյատևելու համար, պայքարելու համար: Երբ մարդուն ստեղծված իրավիճակը, կամ դաժան իրականությունը սպառնում է ոչնչացնել, սպանել, հասցնել խելագարության... ու մարդը իր ապրելու համար թմրանյութ է օգտագործում: Վերը նշված օրինակներից՝, Չարենց, Սևակ, և էլի շատերը, որոնք ավելի մոտ են զգացել աշխարհի ցավը, հենց դրա համար էլ դիմել են թմրանյութին: Եվ մի մտածեք թե այսօրվա թմրամոլների մեջ քիչ են այդպիսի մարդիք: 
Խնդրում եմ սա մի շփոթեք մի քանի դատարկ երիտասարդների հաշիշ ծխելու և հենց այնպես ծիծաղելու հետ: Եվ մի ճշտում. հաշիշը թմրանյութ չէ, և սրա մասին շուտով կասեն...
Նշում ես, որ ինքդ ունես թմրամոլ բարեկամներ, որոնց հենց այդպես էլ վերաբերվում ես: Այսինքն առհամարում ես և համարում անուղեղ:
Թույլ տուր հարցնել. իսկ ինչպե՞ս էիր վերաբերվում նրանց մինչև իրենց թմրանյութ օգտագործելը: Չգիտես ինչու՞, ինձ թվում է, որ մինչ այդ էլ նրանք առանձին հարգանքի չեն արժանացել քո կողմից:
Նշում ես, որ քեզ ճանաչողները գիտեն, որ դու հնարավորությանդ ներածին չափ պատրաստ ես նրանց օգնել, բայց հետո էլ պնդում ես, թե չես օգնի նրանց: Հետո ի՞նչ ենք հասկանում օգնել ասելով: Ես չեմ կարծում թե նրանց օգնել նշանակում է խմելու կամ թմրանյութ ձեռք բերելու համար գումար տրամադրել: Նրանց պետք է օգնել, որպեսզի նրանք ձերբազատվեն այդ կործանարար կախվածությունից:
Գիտե՞ս, ես շատ ծանոթներ ունեմ ու շատերին եմ փորձել օգնել: Եղել եմ նրանց կողքին: Գիշեր ու ցերեկ: Գիտեմ, որ դա շատ բարդ, դժվարին և երբեմն էլ անհույս ու անշնորհակալ գործ է: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դրա համար պետք է մեղադրենք նրանց ու համարենք մեր ,,միսիան՛՛ ավարտված:
Հարգելի Աթեիստ, նորից եմ ուզում ասել, որ մի երկու՝, միգուցե իրոք անուղեղի պատճառով, չի կարելի կածիք կազմել թմրամոլների մասին: Հավատացնում եմ քեզ, որ եթե ավելի շատերին ճանաչես ու ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա ունենաս այդ ցավալի երևույթի ու նույնքան էլ դժբախտ մարդկանց մասին, հաստատ որոշ չափով՝, եթե ոչ ամբողջովին՝, կփոխվի քո ունեցած կարծիքը:
Հարգանքներով՝ Կիլա:

----------

E-la Via (28.01.2012), erexa (29.01.2012), Quyr Qery (29.01.2012), Աթեիստ (28.01.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> Միլիարդերրորդ անգամ համոզվում եմ , որ թեմայինց անտեղյակ մարդու հետ բանավեճը վերածվում է անիմաստ վեճի: Հատկապես երբ անտեղյակությանը գումարվում են էմոցիաները:
> գրառումներր չմասնատելու օրենքներ ու սահմանափակումներ բանավեճի մեջ չկան , ու ձեր ներվային պահանջը մի անգամ էլ է ապացուցում ,որ դուք այդպես էլ ոչինչ չհասկացաք , այնպես որ խոստանում եմ , սրանից հետո ոչ միայն չմասնատել ձեր գրառումները այլ ուղղակի անտեսել: 
>  Իսկ նարկոմանիայի մասին մտածելու շատ երկար ժամանակ եմ ունեցել ցավոք, ի տարբերություն ձեզ , այնպես որ  դրա մասին խոսում եմ հասկանալով ու սառը,և ոչ թե ձեր նման  ուղղակի էմոցիաներով , ի դեպ ձեր գրառումներում առկա են շատ վիրավորական պիտակներ, փորձեք բանավեճի կանոնների մեջ մնալ , հատկապես տղամարդուն` նման ճղճղան ոճը չի սազում:


Երբ մարդ ասելիք չի ունենում, չի կարողանում հիմնավորել իր իսկ կողմից արտահայտած մտքերը, հայտնվում է ահա այսպիսի անօգնական վիճակում: Հաշվի առնելով Ձեր գրառման չափազանց անտրամաբանական լինելը, ուղղակի անիմաստ եմ համարում լուրջ վերաբերվել այսպիսի խղճուկ կարծիքին  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նախ շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար, հիմա կետ առ կետ պատասխանեմ։




> Նշում ես, որ այդպիսին ես համարում այն մարդկանց, որոնք որևէ պահի հաճույքի համար չեն մտածում իրենց ապագայի մասին: Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի թմրամոլ երևույթի հետ: Իսկ դու ինչպե՞ս կնայես այն փաստին, երբ մարդ դիմում է թմրանյութի օգնությանը, հենց քո այդ ասած ապագայի համար, դիմում է թմրանյութին գոյատևելու համար, պայքարելու համար: Երբ մարդուն ստեղծված իրավիճակը, կամ դաժան իրականությունը սպառնում է ոչնչացնել, սպանել, հասցնել խելագարության... ու մարդը իր ապրելու համար թմրանյութ է օգտագործում: Վերը նշված օրինակներից՝, Չարենց, Սևակ, և էլի շատերը, որոնք ավելի մոտ են զգացել աշխարհի ցավը, հենց դրա համար էլ դիմել են թմրանյութին: Եվ մի մտածեք թե այսօրվա թմրամոլների մեջ քիչ են այդպիսի մարդիք: 
> Խնդրում եմ սա մի շփոթեք մի քանի դատարկ երիտասարդների հաշիշ ծխելու և հենց այնպես ծիծաղելու հետ: Եվ մի ճշտում. հաշիշը թմրանյութ չէ, և սրա մասին շուտով կասեն...


Ես ինձ էի լավատես համարում, բայց քո կարծիքը, որ այսօրվա թմրամոլների մեջ կան Սևակներ ու Չարենցներ ինձ համոզեց, որ դեռ շատ առաջ գնալու տեղ ունեմ (գրում եմ բացարձակապես առանց հեգնանքի)։ Ցավոք այս պահին ես նրանց մասին շատ ավելի վատ կարծիքի եմ։ Ես չեմ արդարացնում նույնիսկ քո նշած տաղանդներին, քանի որ նույն կերպ շատ ծխողներ փորձում են արդարանալ. «ներվայնությունից ծխեցի», կարծես թե միայն ծխողներն են ներվայնանում։ Մի մասն իսկապես ունեցել ա դրա կարիքը, բայց վստահ չեմ, որ բոլորը։




> Նշում ես, որ ինքդ ունես թմրամոլ բարեկամներ, որոնց հենց այդպես էլ վերաբերվում ես: Այսինքն առհամարում ես և համարում անուղեղ:
> Թույլ տուր հարցնել. իսկ ինչպե՞ս էիր վերաբերվում նրանց մինչև իրենց թմրանյութ օգտագործելը: Չգիտես ինչու՞, ինձ թվում է, որ մինչ այդ էլ նրանք առանձին հարգանքի չեն արժանացել քո կողմից:
> Նշում ես, որ քեզ ճանաչողները գիտեն, որ դու հնարավորությանդ ներածին չափ պատրաստ ես նրանց օգնել, բայց հետո էլ պնդում ես, թե չես օգնի նրանց: Հետո ի՞նչ ենք հասկանում օգնել ասելով: Ես չեմ կարծում թե նրանց օգնել նշանակում է խմելու կամ թմրանյութ ձեռք բերելու համար գումար տրամադրել: Նրանց պետք է օգնել, որպեսզի նրանք ձերբազատվեն այդ կործանարար կախվածությունից:
> Գիտե՞ս, ես շատ ծանոթներ ունեմ ու շատերին եմ փորձել օգնել: Եղել եմ նրանց կողքին: Գիշեր ու ցերեկ: Գիտեմ, որ դա շատ բարդ, դժվարին և երբեմն էլ անհույս ու անշնորհակալ գործ է: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դրա համար պետք է մեղադրենք նրանց ու համարենք մեր ,,միսիան՛՛ ավարտված:


Իմ շրջապատում թմրամոլներ չէ, բայց ալկոհոլիկներ կան։ Ու նրանց նկատմամբ վատ վերաբերմունքս ձևավորվել է հենց միայն այդ փաստից ելնելով։ Քանի դեռ նա չէր խմում, ես նրան ընդունում էի որպես ընտանիքի անդամ, բայց ալկոհոլին գերի դառնալուց հետո, ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ, սկսել եմ արհամարել ու անտեսել և նրան, և նրան վերաբերող լուրերը։ Ինչ վերաբերում է օգնության ձեռք մեկնելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ երբ տեսնում ես ընտանիքի անդամները ապարդյուն փորձերն ու հիվանդի մոտ բուժվելու ցանկության բացակայությունը, դրանից որոշ ժամանակ անց նոր առաջանում է արհամարանքը։
Մեկ, երկուս, երրորդին արդեն հենց սկբից ես արհամարում ու չես փորձում օգնել։




> Հարգելի Աթեիստ, նորից եմ ուզում ասել, որ մի երկու՝, միգուցե իրոք անուղեղի պատճառով, չի կարելի կածիք կազմել թմրամոլների մասին: Հավատացնում եմ քեզ, որ եթե ավելի շատերին ճանաչես ու ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա ունենաս այդ ցավալի երևույթի ու նույնքան էլ դժբախտ մարդկանց մասին, հաստատ որոշ չափով՝, եթե ոչ ամբողջովին՝, կփոխվի քո ունեցած կարծիքը:
> Հարգանքներով՝ Կիլա:


Որպես վերջաբան նշեմ, որ և՛ ես, և՛ Գեա-ն բժշկական կրթություն ունենք, ու թեմայից մի քիչ տեղյակ ենք ։)
Ոչ պակաս հարգանքներով՝ Աթեիստ։

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Գեա (29.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Որպես վերջաբան նշեմ, որ և՛ ես, և՛ Գեա-ն բժշկական կրթություն ունենք, ու թեմայից *մի քիչ* տեղյակ ենք ։)
> Ոչ պակաս հարգանքներով՝ Աթեիստ։


 մի քիչ?? :LOL:  հումորդ անսպառ Աթեիստ ջան
 ես կոնկրետ ոչ թե մի քիչ այլ մինչև կոկորդս եմ  տեղյակ ու դրանից կուշտ:Ի դեպ և որպես բժիշկ և որպես մարդ: Որպես բժիշկ էնքա~ն մարդու մոտ են կանչել տան պայմաններում օգնելու համար,  կաթիլայինների ու նման բաների համար:Դեպքեր են եղել , որ "բուժման"  օրերին հետները ժամերով զրուցել եմ,դե իմ հանդիպածների մեջ տաղանդներ եւ համաշխարհային ճանաչում ունեցող արվեստագետներ չեն եղել :Wink:  , բոլորն էլ ժամանակի ինչ որ պահին սխալ թույլ տված դժբախտ մարդիկ էին, որոնք վաղուց  իրենց կամքն ու առողջությունը ոտով գլխով տվել են մոլուցքին: Ցավալին իրենց ընտանիքների, մոտիկ հարազատների վիճակն է , մոր ,կնոջ , սիրած աղջկա, հոր.. էլ ում ասեմ? , այ էդ մարդիկ են իրականում իսկապես մեղքս եկել: Ու մեկ էլ անտանելի կատաղել եմ ,երբ հոր մոլուցքի պատճառով հիվանդ երեխայի եմ հանդիպել... Ու ինչը կարող է արդարացնել ,երբ հոր ...լավ վատ բան չասեմ. սխալի պատճառով , հիվանդ երեխա է ծնվում ու հենց ծնված օրից դառնում  ամբողջ կյանքով ինվալիդ:

----------

boooooooom (29.01.2012), Cassiopeia (29.01.2012), E-la Via (29.01.2012), Freeman (29.01.2012), KiLa (02.02.2012), xaladilnick (25.03.2013), Աթեիստ (29.01.2012), Արէա (29.01.2012), Դեկադա (29.01.2012), ՆանՍ (29.01.2012), Ֆոտոն (30.01.2012)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Լավ տղերք ջան  հարց եմ տալիս ձեզ. դուք թույլ կտայի՞ք,որ ձեր քույրը ամուսնանար նարկոմանի հետ...

----------

Գեա (29.01.2012)

----------


## Դեկադա

Երկար ժամանակ ա կարդում եմ գրառումները: Ինձ համար ալկոհոլիկ և նարկոման նույն հարթության վրա են: Ոնց հասկանում եմ ստեղ նարկոմանին պաշտպանողները հիմնականում կողքից նայողներն են, նրանք ովքեր անմիջական կապ են ունեցել այդ մարդկանց հետ չեն պաշտպանում:  Բոլորն էլ ունենում են դժվար պահեր, ծանր օրեր: Բայց բոլորը չէ որ իրենց փրկությունը տեսնում են ասեղի կամ բաժակի մեջ: Անձամբ ինձ համար այդպիսի մարդիկ կոչվում են «վերջացած» մարդիկ, որովհետև իրենք մենակ իրենց չեն վնասում, իրենք ամբողջ ընտանիքին դնում են հարվածի տակ: Ես չէի ուզենա ասել, բայց ես գիտեմ ինչ ա նշանակում մի հարկի տակ ապրել ալկոհոլիկի հետ, և գիտեմ թե ինչ տանջանքներ են քաշում նարկոմանի ընտանիքի անդամները: Ու ես ոչ թե արհամարհում եմ նման մարդկանց, այլ պարզապես խղճում եմ նրա  հետ ապրողներին: Երբ իրենց թուլության պատճառով խեղում են երեխաներին, երբ իրենց ծնողները դառնում են «մի բուռ», երբ նրանց կանայք ամենօրյա սկանդալներից դիմում են ինքասպանության փորձի, էտպիսի մարդիկ ինձ համար «գոյություն» չունեն:

...խնդրում եմ գրառումս չքննարկել, որովհետև սա էն դեպքն ա երբ ոչ մեկը չի կարա ինձ համոզի հակառակ կարծիք ունենալ:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.01.2012), Vaio (29.01.2012), Աթեիստ (29.01.2012), Գեա (29.01.2012), ՆանՍ (29.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Երկար ժամանակ ա կարդում եմ գրառումները: Ինձ համար ալկոհոլիկ և նարկոման նույն հարթության վրա են: Ոնց հասկանում եմ ստեղ նարկոմանին պաշտպանողները հիմնականում կողքից նայողներն են, նրանք ովքեր անմիջական կապ են ունեցել այդ մարդկանց հետ չեն պաշտպանում:  Բոլորն էլ ունենում են դժվար պահեր, ծանր օրեր: Բայց բոլորը չէ որ իրենց փրկությունը տեսնում են ասեղի կամ բաժակի մեջ: Անձամբ ինձ համար այդպիսի մարդիկ կոչվում են «վերջացած» մարդիկ, որովհետև իրենք մենակ իրենց չեն վնասում, իրենք ամբողջ ընտանիքին դնում են հարվածի տակ: Ես չէի ուզենա ասել, բայց ես գիտեմ ինչ ա նշանակում մի հարկի տակ ապրել ալկոհոլիկի հետ, և գիտեմ թե ինչ տանջանքներ են քաշում նարկոմանի ընտանիքի անդամները: Ու ես ոչ թե արհամարհում եմ նման մարդկանց, այլ պարզապես խղճում եմ նրա  հետ ապրողներին: Երբ իրենց թուլության պատճառով խեղում են երեխաներին, երբ իրենց ծնողները դառնում են «մի բուռ», երբ նրանց կանայք ամենօրյա սկանդալներից դիմում են ինքասպանության փորձի, էտպիսի մարդիկ ինձ համար «գոյություն» չունեն:
> 
> ...խնդրում եմ գրառումս չքննարկել, որովհետև սա էն դեպքն ա երբ ոչ մեկը չի կարա ինձ համոզի հակառակ կարծիք ունենալ:


 մի անմարդասեր էլ հայտնվեց թեմայում :Tongue:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.01.2012), ՆանՍ (29.01.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Գիտեք ինչում է *հիվանդության ու թմրամոլության տարբերությունը?:* Հիվանդություն ունենալու մեջ մարդը մեղք չունի, այդպես է պատահել , իսկ նարկոման դառնում են սեփական անձի ու ինչու չէ նաև շրջապատի հանդեպ պատասխանատվության զգացումի բացակայության արդյունքում:*թմրամոլ դառնում են թույլ ու արկածախնդիր մարդիկ,* ու ոչինչ եթե դա վնասի միայն իրենց ցավոք նարկոմանը 1000կմ տրամագծով իր շրջապատում վնասում է բոլորին`ընտանիք , երեխաներ , ծնողներ, ընկերներ...
> Նարկոմանիայի ուղին բռնած մարդը պետք է քաջ գիտակցի , որ այն դառնալու է իր կյանքի առաջին ու միակ սերը, որ ինքը վերջնական` հոգով մարմնով նվիրվելու է դրան ու էլ փրկություն չկա:
> Ասում եք պետք է օգնել? , իսկ տեղյակ եք , թե ինչ ծանր  ու աննպատակ գործ է նարկոմանին օգնելը? փորձեք տանել մի նարկոմանի կապրիզ, տարեք նրա աննորմալությունները ձեր կյանքի հաշվին , տարիներ ու ջանք ծախսեք նրան փրկելու համար , ու վերջում տարիներ անց , երբ կվերադառնաք նույն կետին, այսինքն նա կլինի ավելի սարսափելի առողջական  վիճակում , իսկ դուք հետ նայելով կտեսնեք թե էդ անիմսատ գործի վրա քանի տարի եք ծախսել , էն ժամանակ էլ կխոսենք:
> ՀԳ. Ես  նարկոմանին անուղեղ չեմ համարում( չնայած երկարատև օգտագործման դեպքում  այնպիսի այլանդակ վարքային փոփոխություններ են սկսվում , որ կարելի է նաև այդ բառը օգտագործել), այլ հիմար քայլի հետևանքով դժբախտ ու խղճալու արժանի մարդ, միայն  այդքանը...


Գեա, դու բժշկական կրթություն ունե՞ս…

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (31.01.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.05.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հա էլի, փաստորեն, Գեա, ունես: Ամեն դեպքում բժշկական կրթություն ունեցող Աթեիստ է նշել, որ ունես…  :Jpit:  Գեա, բա էլ ի՞նչ բժշկական կրթություն մասին է խոսքը, եթե բոլոր տիպի հիվանդությունների միջազգային դասակարգիչներով քո կողմից նշված «Թմրամոլությունը» որպես հիվանդություն է դասակարգվում, իսկ դու բանից բեյխաբար ես, որը բխում է քո այս նախադասությունից:



> *Գիտեք ինչում է հիվանդության ու թմրամոլության տարբերությունը?:*

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (30.01.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.05.2012), Universe (30.01.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Լավ տղերք ջան  հարց եմ տալիս ձեզ. դուք թույլ կտայի՞ք,որ ձեր քույրը ամուսնանար նարկոմանի հետ...


Դժվար է պատկերացնել մի մարդու, ով Ձեր կողմից հնչեցված հարցին դրական պատասխան կտա...

Հ.Գ. *Նարկոմանիայի վերաբերյալ*` ամեն մարդու ճակատագիրը իր ձեռքերում է` բացառությամբ որոշ քրեական և բժշկական դեպքերի: 

Քրեական` թմրամիջոցների գործածմանը հակելը կամ ներգրավելը, բժշկական` հիվանդություններ:

----------

Մարկիզ (15.02.2012), ՆանՍ (29.01.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> մի քիչ?? հումորդ անսպառ Աթեիստ ջան
>  ես կոնկրետ ոչ թե մի քիչ այլ մինչև կոկորդս եմ  տեղյակ ու դրանից կուշտ:Ի դեպ և որպես բժիշկ և որպես մարդ: Որպես բժիշկ էնքա~ն մարդու մոտ են կանչել տան պայմաններում օգնելու համար,  կաթիլայինների ու նման բաների համար:Դեպքեր են եղել , որ "բուժման"  օրերին հետները ժամերով զրուցել եմ,դե իմ հանդիպածների մեջ տաղանդներ եւ համաշխարհային ճանաչում ունեցող արվեստագետներ չեն եղել , բոլորն էլ ժամանակի ինչ որ պահին սխալ թույլ տված դժբախտ մարդիկ էին, որոնք վաղուց  իրենց կամքն ու առողջությունը ոտով գլխով տվել են մոլուցքին: Ցավալին իրենց ընտանիքների, մոտիկ հարազատների վիճակն է , մոր ,կնոջ , սիրած աղջկա, հոր.. էլ ում ասեմ? , այ էդ մարդիկ են իրականում իսկապես մեղքս եկել: Ու մեկ էլ անտանելի կատաղել եմ ,երբ հոր մոլուցքի պատճառով հիվանդ երեխայի եմ հանդիպել... Ու ինչը կարող է արդարացնել ,երբ հոր ...լավ վատ բան չասեմ. սխալի պատճառով , հիվանդ երեխա է ծնվում ու հենց ծնված օրից դառնում  ամբողջ կյանքով ինվալիդ:


Պահ, բժիշկ ջան, դու «թմրամոլներ» էլ ես բուժել, փաստորեն… Ո՞նց էիր «բուժում»: Կաթիլայինո՞վ, զրուցելո՞վ…  :Jpit:  Բա ի՞՞նչ արժեր…  :Jpit:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (30.01.2012), Universe (30.01.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Հա էլի, փաստորեն, Գեա, ունես: Ամեն դեպքում բժշկական կրթություն ունեցող Աթեիստ է նշել, որ ունես…  Գեա, բա էլ ի՞նչ բժշկական կրթություն մասին է խոսքը, եթե բոլոր տիպի հիվանդությունների միջազգային դասակարգիչներով քո կողմից նշված «Թմրամոլությունը» որպես հիվանդություն է դասակարգվում, իսկ դու բանից բեյխաբար ես, որը բխում է քո այս նախադասությունից:


Թմրամոլությունը, միանշանակ հիվանդություն է (քրոնիկ), բայց, ենթադրում եմ, որ Գեան այն ուրիշ իմաստով էր գրել:

----------

Գեա (30.01.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Գրառումներից մեկում նշվել էր, թե *հաշիշը* թմրանյութ չէ: Վերջինս սխալ կարծիք է. այն *թմրանյութ է*:

----------

Մարկիզ (29.01.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ուրիշ իմաստը ո՞րն է…  :Jpit: )
Հ.Գ. Աթեիստ ու Գեա, չեք մտածու՞մ, որ Ձեր բարոյականության նորմերը հատող գրառումերը կարող են կարդալ մարդիկ, ովքեր տառապել կամ տառապում են «կախվածութուններով»… ու խիստ վիրավորել… Գումարած այս ամենին, որ բժշկական կրթություն ունեք (չգիտեմ, բժիշկ եք, թե չէ)…
Հա, Գեա, դու վայթե էս թեման ուշադիր չես կարդացել:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ծիծաղելի է դուք էլ ծիծաղեք, ինչ ասեմ:պարզ երևում է , որ մեծ մարդասեր եք , ուղղակի պրոբլեմի մասին լրիվ անտեղյակ եք ,որը լուծելի է:Կարող եք նաև սեփական կաշվի վրա փորձել , նարկոդիսպանեսերում լիքը նարկոման կա, փորձեք նրանց հետ ընկերանալ ,ճանաչել նրանց , օգնել , ապրել նրանց պրոբլեմով ...թե դուք միայն նարկոման տաղանդների ու հանճարների փաստաբանն եք...


Հա, բա ես կարծում էի նարկոմաններ չկան ՀՀ-ում: Դու էլ ասում ես՝ ԼԻՔԸ…
Ոնց հասկանում եմ անտեղյակը դու ես:  :Smile: 

Ջան, Աթեիստը 2 տարի հետո բացատրեց, թե ինչ ասել է «ԱՆՈՒՂԵՂ»…  :Jpit: ))))

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (30.01.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ուրիշ իմաստը ո՞րն է… )
> Հ.Գ. Աթեիստ ու Գեա, չեք մտածու՞մ, որ Ձեր բարոյականության նորմերը հատող գրառումերը կարող են կարդալ մարդիկ, ովքեր տառապել կամ տառապում են «կախվածութուններով»… ու խիստ վիրավորել… Գումարած այս ամենին, որ բժշկական կրթություն ունեք (չգիտեմ, բժիշկ եք, թե չէ)…
> Հա, Գեա, դու վայթե էս թեման ուշադիր չես կարդացել:


Մարկիզ ջան, նիքս էլ կարող ա ինչ-որ մեկին վիրավորել, հետո՞։ Դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի սեփական կարծիք ունենալու ու դա արտահայտելու հետ։
Մենք գոնե կարծիք ենք արտահայտում, ոչ թե մենակ հեգնում մյուսների գրառումները։

----------

Rammstein (30.01.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան, նիքս էլ կարող ա ինչ-որ մեկին վիրավորել, հետո՞։ Դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի սեփական կարծիք ունենալու ու դա արտահայտելու հետ։
> Մենք գոնե կարծիք ենք արտահայտում, ոչ թե մենակ հեգնում մյուսների գրառումները։


2 տարի շարունակ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք գրել՝ 2 տարվա մեջ այդպես էլ տեղեկանալու առումով առաջընթաց չունենալով քննարկվող թեմայում՞՞… :Smile:  

Ախր թեմայից այնքան հեռու ես, որքան ես ՏՏ-ից:  :Smile:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (30.01.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 2 տարի շարունակ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք գրել՝ 2 տարվա մեջ այդպես էլ տեղեկանալու առումով առաջընթաց չունենալով քննարկվող թեմայում՞՞… 
> 
> Ախր թեմայից այնքան հեռու ես, որքան ես ՏՏ-ից:


Մարկիզ ջան, դու քննարկում ես հիվանդությունը, ես՝ մարդուն ու իմ վերաբերմունքը նրա նկատմամբ։ Մարդուն էլ եմ շատ լավ ճանաչում (որոշակի մարդկանց), իմ զգացմունքներն էլ ինձ լավ հասկանալի են։ Կասե՞ս, թե էլ ի՞նչ պիտի իմանամ, որ վերաբերմունքս փոխվի։

Հիշեցնեմ, որ թեմայում քննարկվում է վերաբերմունքը ոչ թե թմրամոլության, այլ հենց թմրամոլների նկատմամբ։

----------

Rammstein (30.01.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան, դու քննարկում ես հիվանդությունը, ես՝ մարդուն ու իմ վերաբերմունքը նրա նկատմամբ։ Մարդուն էլ եմ շատ լավ ճանաչում (որոշակի մարդկանց), իմ զգացմունքներն էլ ինձ լավ հասկանալի են։ Կասե՞ս, թե էլ ի՞նչ պիտի իմանամ, որ վերաբերմունքս փոխվի։
> 
> Հիշեցնեմ, որ թեմայում քննարկվում է վերաբերմունքը ոչ թե թմրամոլության, այլ հենց թմրամոլների նկատմամբ։


Մարդու մոտ առկա վարքագիծը իր հիվանդությունից կախված է: Այս դեպքում՝ առավել ևս: 



> Կասե՞ս, թե էլ ի՞նչ պիտի իմանամ, որ վերաբերմունքս փոխվի։


Ուսումնասիրիր: :Smile: 



> Հիշեցնեմ, որ թեմայում քննարկվում է վերաբերմունքը ոչ թե թմրամոլության, այլ հենց թմրամոլների նկատմամբ։


Ես ինքս դիտավորյալ եմ այդպես վերնագրել… :Wink:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Դժվար է պատկերացնել մի մարդու, ով Ձեր կողմից հնչեցված հարցին դրական պատասխան կտա...


Բա հենց դա է  էլի, որ զարմանում եմ, նենց  ստեղ դոշ են տալիս թմրամոլների համար հեռվից հեռու, բայց երբ հերթը հասնի նրան, որ սեփական կաշվի վրա զգան նարկոմանի հիասքանչ պահելաձևը, այ էդ ժամանակ մեծ-մեծ  չեն փրթի: Թմրամոլն իրենից ներկայացնում է 2 տեսակի մարդ. նա կարող է իրականում լինել շատ լավը, բայց երբ օգտագործած է լինում թմրանյութ, նա արդեն պատասխանատու չէ  իր քայլերի համար,   ուղեղն անջատում է կարծես  ու անում է այն, ինչը նորմալ վիճակում հազիվ թե աներ, նույնիսկ  նա զարմանում է, թե ինչու է իր քիթը ջարդած, որովհետև չի էլ հիշում, թե քաշած վախտ ինչ է արել, ինչ է դուրս տվել անբախ-զամբախ ու ինչու են քիթը բերան սարքել... Ու լավ ախպերը երբեք չի թույլ տա, որ իր քույրը իր կյանքը կապի տենցի հետ, չի ասի` քույր իմ նազելի, ամուսնացի էդ լավ տղու հետ, հա ի՞նչ  անենք, որ   թմրամոլ է, կօգնես իրեն այդ հարցում, մենք էլ շուտ-շուտ կգանք քեզ  ու երեխեքիդ փրկելու  դանակի  վախից տնով մեկ  վազվզելու պահերին...
Թմրամոլն այն անձն է, որն անգիտակցաբար ամեն քայլափոխի  էլ կարող է վտանգել  ոչ միայն իր, այլև իր սիրելիների կյանքը և ինչքան էլ սիրես, հարգես  այդ մարդուն, մի օր սկսում ես զզվել, նողկալ նրանից. դա  բերում է ամեն լավի քայքայման, որն էլ սարսափելին է: Ինչքան  ուզում ես օգնի թմրամոլին, մեկ է, եթե ինքն իրեն չօգնեց, իզուր ու ապարդյուն է ամեն ինչ:

----------

Vaio (30.01.2012), Աթեիստ (30.01.2012), Գեա (30.01.2012), Դեկադա (30.01.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բա հենց դա է  էլի, որ զարմանում եմ, նենց  ստեղ դոշ են տալիս թմրամոլների համար հեռվից հեռու, բայց երբ հերթը հասնի նրան, որ սեփական կաշվի վրա զգան նարկոմանի հիասքանչ պահելաձևը, այ էդ ժամանակ մեծ-մեծ  չեն փրթի: Թմրամոլն իրենից ներկայացնում է 2 տեսակի մարդ. նա կարող է իրականում լինել շատ լավը, բայց երբ օգտագործած է լինում թմրանյութ, նա արդեն պատասխանատու չէ  իր քայլերի համար,   ուղեղն անջատում է կարծես  ու անում է այն, ինչը նորմալ վիճակում հազիվ թե աներ, նույնիսկ  նա զարմանում է, թե ինչու է իր քիթը ջարդած, որովհետև չի էլ հիշում, թե քաշած վախտ ինչ է արել, ինչ է դուրս տվել անբախ-զամբախ ու ինչու են քիթը բերան սարքել... Ու լավ ախպերը երբեք չի թույլ տա, որ իր քույրը իր կյանքը կապի տենցի հետ, չի ասի` քույր իմ նազելի, ամուսնացի էդ լավ տղու հետ, հա ի՞նչ  անենք, որ   թմրամոլ է, կօգնես իրեն այդ հարցում, մենք էլ շուտ-շուտ կգանք քեզ  ու երեխեքիդ փրկելու  դանակի  վախից տնով մեկ  վազվզելու պահերին...
> Թմրամոլն այն անձն է, որն անգիտակցաբար ամեն քայլափոխի  էլ կարող է վտանգել  ոչ միայն իր, այլև իր սիրելիների կյանքը և ինչքան էլ սիրես, հարգես  այդ մարդուն, մի օր սկսում ես զզվել, նողկալ նրանից. դա  բերում է ամեն լավի քայքայման, որն էլ սարսափելին է: Ինչքան  ուզում ես օգնի թմրամոլին, մեկ է, եթե ինքն իրեն չօգնեց, իզուր ու ապարդյուն է ամեն ինչ:


Չհավանեցի:

Կախվածությամբ տառապող մարդը թմրամիջոց չգործածած վիճակում (աբստինենցիա, զրկանք, «լոմկա») ԱՆՀԱՄԵՄԱՏ ավելի ոչ ադեկվատ է, քան այն ժամանակ, երբ գտնվում է թմրամիջոց գործածած վիճակում (չնայած, ոչ ադեկվատ է, բայց ավելի քիչ)…
Իհարկե, ռեմիսիայի (դադարի) վիճակում լիովին ադեկվատ է… 99 տոկոս դեպքերում:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Quyr Qery (30.01.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մարդու մոտ առկա վարքագիծը իր հիվանդությունից կախված է: Այս դեպքում՝ առավել ևս: 
> 
> Ուսումնասիրիր:
> 
> Ես ինքս դիտավորյալ եմ այդպես վերնագրել…


1. Ես շատ «անջիգյար» մարդ եմ, ու եթե ինչ որ ազգական սեփական ապագայի վրա խաչ է քաշել (գնահատականն իմն է), ես էլ նրա վրա եմ խաչ քաշում ու մոռանում։ Ու չեմ պատրաստվում ուսումնասիրել, փորձեմ արդարացնել կամ առավել ևս օգնել։

2. Առավել ևս, որ թեման դու ես վերնագրել, նշանակում է դու էլ պետք է առաջին հերթին քննարկես հիվանդին, ոչ թե հիվանդությունը. անձին, ոչ թե սիմպտոմները։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> նա կարող է իրականում լինել շատ լավը, բայց երբ օգտագործած է լինում թմրանյութ, նա արդեն պատասխանատու չէ իր քայլերի համար, ուղեղն անջատում է կարծես ու անում է այն, ինչը նորմալ վիճակում հազիվ թե աներ, նույնիսկ նա զարմանում է, թե ինչու է իր քիթը ջարդած, որովհետև չի էլ հիշում, թե քաշած վախտ ինչ է արել, ինչ է դուրս տվել անբախ-զամբախ ու ինչու են քիթը բերան սարքել...


ՆանՍ, քո բերած օրինակի հերոսը կախվածությամբ տառապող մարդ չէ: Ինչպես ասում են հենց այդ նույն կախվածություններով տառապողները, նա «ԿԱՊԻԿ» է:  :Jpit:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (30.01.2012), Quyr Qery (30.01.2012)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Չհավանեցի:


Չհավանեցի՞ր, այսինքն դու պատրաստ ես քրոջդ նվիրաբերելու էդ ադեկվատ կամ մեկ-մեկ էլ ոչ ադեկվատի՞ն:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> 1. Ես շատ «անջիգյար» մարդ եմ, ու եթե ինչ որ ազգական սեփական ապագայի վրա խաչ է քաշել (գնահատականն իմն է), ես էլ նրա վրա եմ խաչ քաշում ու մոռանում։ Ու չեմ պատրաստվում ուսումնասիրել, փորձեմ արդարացնել կամ առավել ևս օգնել։
> 
> 2. Առավել ևս, որ թեման դու ես վերնագրել, նշանակում է դու էլ պետք է *առաջին հերթին քննարկես հիվանդին, ոչ թե հիվանդությունը. անձին, ոչ թե սիմպտոմները*։


Աթեիստ, արդեն ասացի՝ անձի մոտ առկա վարքագծային փոփոխությունները հիվանդությունից ավելի խիստ են կապված, քան քո համակարգիչը էլեկտրական հոսանքից: Իսկ սիմտոմների մեջ մտնում են նաև բուն վարքային փոփոխությունները: Միթե՞ այդքան բարդ է հասկանալը:



> Ու չեմ պատրաստվում ուսումնասիրել, փորձեմ արդարացնել կամ առավել ևս օգնել


Բա էլ ինչու ես ասում՝



> Կասե՞ս, թե էլ ի՞նչ պիտի իմանամ, որ վերաբերմունքս փոխվի։



Կփոխես, կփոխես… Ոչ առաջինն ես, ոչ էլ վերջինը…  :Jpit: ))

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չհավանեցի՞ր, այսինքն դու պատրաստ ես քրոջդ նվիրաբերելու էդ ադեկվատ կամ մեկ-մեկ էլ ոչ ադեկվատի՞ն:


ՆանՍ, քույրս ամուսնացած է…  :Smile: 

Հարցի պատճառը չհասկացա:  :Think:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չհավանեցի՞ր, այսինքն դու պատրաստ ես քրոջդ նվիրաբերելու էդ ադեկվատ կամ մեկ-մեկ էլ ոչ ադեկվատի՞ն:


Սոֆ ջան, բայց ինչու՞ նվիրաբերել: Նախ քույրն է ընտրություն կատարելու, հետո էլ էդ մարդը, եթե միայն որոշակի դոզայի պայմաններում է իրեն լավ զգում, ուրեմն ի՞նչ կարող ես անել. միայն օգնել` ազատվելու դրանից: Պետք չէ քարկոծել, ոչ մեկս էլ ապահովագրված չենք նման իրավիճակներից: Դա մոտավորապես նույնն է, թե ինչ-որ մեկը հիվանդության պատճառով ամեն օր սրսկվի մի դեղ, որ ապրի, կամ որ ավելի չվատանա իր վիճակը: Դիսպանսերում չեմ աշխատում, միգուցե օրինակս հաջող չէր:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Համենայն դեպս չէի ցանկանա, որ քրոջս ամուսինը (ձեր ժարգոնով՝ ՓԵՍԵՍ) տառապեր որևիցե հիվանդությամբ՝ թմրամոլությունից մինչև հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդություն և *«Գերարժեքային մտքերի առկայություն»* …  :Jpit: )))

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (30.01.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լավ, սա վայելեք… Ավելի ճիշտ ընկալեք (ոչ այնպես՝ մակերեսային): Հասկացեք, թե ինչպես է լինում, որ այդպես է ստացվում: *ՀԱՍ–ԿԱ–ՑԵՔ…*
http://video.mail.ru/mail/olegtipikin/180/202.html

Ես էլ քնեմ, որ վաղը պըտի 4 հատ կօմպ ֆառմատ անեմ:  :Jpit: ))

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (30.01.2012)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> ՆանՍ, քո բերած օրինակի հերոսը կախվածությամբ տառապող մարդ չէ: Ինչպես ասում են հենց այդ նույն կախվածություններով տառապողները, նա «ԿԱՊԻԿ» է:


Մարկիզ ջան հլը կախվածություններով տառապող ծանոթներիդ հարցրու` ի՞նչ  է կոչվում այն լավ տղա թմրամոլը, որը քաշած վիճակով գալիս է իր  հարսնացուի հարազատնեի  հետ ծանոթանալու...Ասենք` ինքը կոչվում է կոնկրետ ԱՆՈՒՂԵ՞Ղ, թե՞ ԿԱՊԻԿ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան հլը կախվածություններով տառապող ծանոթներիդ հարցրու` ի՞նչ  է կոչվում այն լավ տղա թմրամոլը, որը քաշած վիճակով գալիս է իր  հարսնացուի հարազատնեի  հետ ծանոթանալու...Ասենք` ինքը կոչվում է կոնկրետ ԱՆՈՒՂԵ՞Ղ, թե՞ ԿԱՊԻԿ:


Ոխճար:  :Jpit: ))
 :LOL:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Սոֆ ջան, բայց ինչու՞ նվիրաբերել: Նախ քույրն է ընտրություն կատարելու, հետո էլ էդ մարդը, եթե միայն որոշակի դոզայի պայմաններում է իրեն լավ զգում, ուրեմն ի՞նչ կարող ես անել. միայն օգնել` ազատվելու դրանից: Պետք չէ քարկոծել, ոչ մեկս էլ ապահովագրված չենք նման իրավիճակներից:


Էէ Աստղ ջան հեշտ ես ասում. հա եթե սիրում ես, 100% ձեռք ես մեկնում, օգնում ես ընկածին, բայց երբ տեսնում ես, որ էդ քո օգնությունը իր ստեղից մտնում, ընդեղից դուրս է գալիս, արդեն սկսում ես նորմալ կյանքով ապրելու մասին հեքիաթ հորինել ինքդ քո մեջ, իսկ կողքից նայող քո հարազատները, որոնք ավելի սառն են դատում, քան  դու,  հեչ չէին ուզենա քեզ տեսնել "հորանց տուն  հետ եկող" կարգավիճակով, որովհետև ինչքան էլ սիրես թմրամոլին, մի օր էդ սերդ թռնելու է պեչենու ծառը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան հլը կախվածություններով տառապող *ծանոթներիդ* հարցրու


Կհարցնեմ...  :Jpit: ))

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ոխճար: ))


Այսինքն` ԱՆԱՍՈՒՆ. մարդն էլ անասունից տարբերվում է իր բանականությամբ, ուղեղով...Այստեղից էլ եկանք այն եզրակացության, որ Աթեիստը լավ էլ ճիշտ էր.թմրամոլը կարող է լինել նաև ԱՆՈՒՂԵՂ :Wink: :

----------

Աթեիստ (30.01.2012), Գեա (30.01.2012)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Համենայն դեպս չէի ցանկանա, որ քրոջս ամուսինը (ձեր ժարգոնով՝ ՓԵՍԵՍ) տառապեր որևիցե հիվանդությամբ՝ թմրամոլությունից մինչև հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդություն և *«Գերարժեքային մտքերի առկայություն»* … )))


Դե ասենք մեր ժարգոնով` ՓԵՍԵԴ, իսկ ձեր ժարգոնով քրոջդ ամուսնյակը, ոնցոր թե թմրամոլ չի, որ ձենդ տաք տեղից է գալիս  սենց ճտպտում ես, հլը թող մի 2 "կոնցերտ" տար քրոջդ պատվին, տենամ որպես լավ ախպեր քեզ ոնց կպահեիր, հլը չեմ ասում էն, որ նախքան քրոջդ պսակվելը դու տեղյակ լինեիր նրա ապագա ամուսնու թմրամոլ լինելու մասին:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այսինքն` ԱՆԱՍՈՒՆ. մարդն էլ անասունից տարբերվում է իր բանականությամբ, ուղեղով...Այստեղից էլ եկանք այն եզրակացության, որ Աթեիստը լավ էլ ճիշտ էր.թմրամոլը կարող է լինել նաև ԱՆՈՒՂԵՂ:


Աթեիստն այս թեմայում դեռ երբեք ճիշտ չի եղել…  :Jpit:  Իսկ եզրակացությունդ առ այն, որ թմրամոլը կարող է լինել «անասուն», ահագին մոտ է իրականությանը, քանի որ մարդկանց ցանկացած խմբում կարող ես գտնել «անասուններ» (օրինակ՝ ակումբում ես առնվազն մի 20 «անասուն» կարող եմ ցույց տալ)…  :Jpit:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (30.01.2012), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դե ասենք մեր ժարգոնով` ՓԵՍԵԴ, իսկ ձեր ժարգոնով քրոջդ ամուսնյակը, ոնցոր թե թմրամոլ չի, որ ձենդ տաք տեղից է գալիս  սենց ճտպտում ես, հլը թող մի 2 "կոնցերտ" տար քրոջդ պատվին, տենամ որպես լավ ախպեր քեզ ոնց կպահեիր, հլը չեմ ասում էն, որ նախքան քրոջդ պսակվելը դու տեղյակ լինեիր նրա ապագա ամուսնու թմրամոլ լինելու մասին:


Էս ամուսնությունների-բանի մասին՝ կխնդրեի նամակագրության միջոցով:  :Jpit: ))

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (30.01.2012), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Իսկ եզրակացությունդ առ այն, որ թմրամոլը կարող է լինել «անասուն», ահագին մոտ է իրականությանը, քանի որ մարդկանց ցանկացած խմբում կարող ես գտնել «անասուններ» (օրինակ՝ ակումբում ես առնվազն մի 20 «անասուն» կարող եմ ցույց տալ)…


Բայց մատով ցույց չտաս:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստն այս թեմայում դեռ երբեք ճիշտ չի եղել


Մարկիզ ջան, վերաբերմունքը բացարձակ արժեք չի ու չի կարա ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինել ։) ։

Ոնց որ ասեմ, ես սպասից զզվում եմ կամ քոչարյանին մարդ չեմ համարում, ասես «դու սխալ ես»։

----------

E-la Via (30.01.2012), keyboard (30.01.2012), Magic-Mushroom (30.01.2012), Rammstein (30.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Գեա, դու բժշկական կրթություն ունե՞ս…


 բժշկական կրթություն ունեմ , տասը տարուց ավելի բժշկի ստաժով , 




> Պահ, բժիշկ ջան, դու «թմրամոլներ» էլ ես բուժել, փաստորեն… Ո՞նց էիր «բուժում»: Կաթիլայինո՞վ, զրուցելո՞վ…  Բա ի՞՞նչ արժեր…


 ուշադիր էր պետք կարդալ , գուցե այդ դեպքում կնկատեյիք , որ բուժել բառը դրված էր չակերտներում , ու կզգայինք  գրածիս մեջի hեգնանքn ու դառնությունը , բուժելու վերաբերյալ:
 Ես չէի մտածում, որ պետք է երկար գրեյի ...." ցանկացած այլ հիվանդությունից թմրամոլությունը տարբերվում է...." պետք էր այսպես գրել:
Սա էլ խմբագրումը , ու գրավոր ներողությունները այն մարդկանցից , որոնք միտքը դժվար են ընկալում ,Իհարկե դա էլ էր պետք  հաշվի առնել... մի անգամ էլ կներեք որ թմրամոլությունը  ենթագիտակցորերեն առանձնացրել եմ այլ հիվանդություններից, օրինալ գրիպ , կարմրուկ, հարբուխ, լուծ... որովհետև  սովորաբար  այդ հիվանդությունների դեպքում էլ եթե գլոբալ մտածենք  հենց հիվանդացածն  է  մեղավոր է լինում հիվանդանալու մեջ ու դեռ չարակամորեն դրանով վարակում է նաև մյուսներին: դաժան է , իսկ ես բանից անտեղյակ փնովում եմ միայն նարկոմաններին` շրջապատին ու սեփական  օրգանիզմը վնասելու մեջ... սրանից հետո լուծի ու նարկոմանիայի մեջ հավասարության նշան կդնեմ: Մենակ վախենամ , հիմա էլ գրիպ ընկածները վիրավորվեն: 






> Ուրիշ իմաստը ո՞րն է… )
> Հ.Գ. Աթեիստ ու Գեա, չեք մտածու՞մ, որ Ձեր բարոյականության նորմերը հատող գրառումերը կարող են կարդալ մարդիկ, ովքեր տառապել կամ տառապում են «կախվածութուններով»… ու խիստ վիրավորել… Գումարած այս ամենին, որ բժշկական կրթություն ունեք (չգիտեմ, բժիշկ եք, թե չէ)…
> Հա, Գեա, դու վայթե էս թեման ուշադիր չես կարդացել


 իսկ ինձ թվում է , որ դուք  այս թեմայից տեղյակ եք մենակ կարդալով , ու նարկոման տեսնելուց տեղանքից թռնում եք 100կմ ռադիուսով: 

 վիրավորվում են թող վիրավորվեն , երբ առաջին անգամ իրենց ձեռքն են վերցնում ասեղը այդ ժամանակ թող մտածեն , որ հասարակության մեջ իմ նման անբարոյական մարդիկ էլ կան ու կարող է իրենց վիրավորեն , իսկ եթե դա իրենց չի հետաքրքրում, ուրեմն ինձ էլ չի հետաքրքրում ,որ իրենք վիրավորվում են...մանավանդ որ ձեր նման "մարդասերներով" լիքն է մեր հասարակությունը:




> Հա, բա ես կարծում էի նարկոմաններ չկան ՀՀ-ում: Դու էլ ասում ես՝ ԼԻՔԸ…
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ անտեղյակը դու ես:


 հիմա չհասկացա Ձեր կարծիքով կան , թե չկան  :Wink: , 




> Ջան, Աթեիստը 2 տարի հետո բացատրեց, թե ինչ ասել է «ԱՆՈՒՂԵՂ»… ))))


 բայց հասկացաք էդքան ասելուց հետո??

----------

Cassiopeia (30.01.2012), E-la Via (30.01.2012), Magic-Mushroom (30.01.2012), Աթեիստ (31.01.2012), Արէա (30.01.2012), ՆանՍ (30.01.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան, վերաբերմունքը բացարձակ արժեք չի ու չի կարա ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինել ։) ։
> 
> Ոնց որ ասեմ, ես սպասից զզվում եմ կամ քոչարյանին մարդ չեմ համարում, ասես «դու սխալ ես»։


Աթեիստ, ինձ մի պահ թվաց 2 տարվա ընթացքում ահագին բան փոխվել է քո այս հիվանդություններով տառապող մարդկանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի առումով (նույնիսկ կարծես, ներողություն-բան խնդրեցիր): Փաստորեն, ոչ, ամեն ինչ նույնն է:
Աթեիստ, վերաբերմունքը լինում է օբյեկտիվ կամ սուբյեկտիվ: Քո արհամարհական ու վատ վերաբերմունքը (որը երբեմն հասնում է վիրավորականի) խիստ սուբյեկտիվ է, քանի որ 2 տարվա ընթացքում այդպես էլ չհասկացար, որ «Հոգեակտիվ նյութերից կախվածությունները» հիվանդություններ են *ՀԻՎԱՆԴՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՄԻՋԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԲՈԼՈՐ ՏԻՊԻ ԴԱՍԱԿԱՐԳԻՉՆԵՐՈՎ:* Հետևաբար (տեսնես՝ որերորդ անգամ եմ սա ՀԵՆՑ ՔՈ համար կրկնում) կախվածություններով տառապող մարդիկ հիվանդներ են («թմրամոլներ», «ալկոհոլիկներ»): Յուրաքանչյուր *կախվածություն առաջացնող* հոգեակտիվ նյութ (ուշադի՞ր ես կարդում, Աթեիստ), սկսած կանաբինոիդներից ու բենզոդիազեպիններից վերջացրած ափիոնային թմրամիջոցներով և ալկոհոլով, առաջացնում է տվյալ կախվածությանը («մոլությանը») բնորոշ ախտանիշներով հիվանդություն, որը դրսևորվում է զուտ սոմատիկ խանգարումներով, ինչպես նաև  *վարքային* ու երբեմն հոգեկան խանգարումներով (յուրաքանչյուրի դեպքում կմանրամասնեմ, եթե ինչ-որ մեկին կհետաքրքրի, թե ինչ խանգարումներ են լինում): 
Եվ արդեն հիվանդ մարդկանց ծաղրել, ցեխոտել, արհամարհել ու վիրավորել (այն էլ այսքան բացատրելուց հետո), նշանակում է ունենալ տարօրինակ, մարդկային նորմերի մեջ չտեղավորվող աշխարհահայցք ու մտածելակերպ:

Մեկ վարքային խանգարում բոլոր կախվածություններին միավորում է. ԴԱ ԿԱԽՎԱԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԱՌԱՋԱՑՐԱԾ ՆՅՈՒԹԻ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ ՀԻՎԱՆԴԻ ՄՈՏ ԱՌԿԱ ԿՈՄՊՈՒԼՍԻՎ ՀԻՎԱՆԴԱԳԻՆ (ՊԱԹՈԼՈԳԻԿ) ՀԱԿՈՒՄՆ Է, կրկնում եմ՝ *կոմպուլսիվ հակումը*: Օրինակ՝ ափիոնատիպ նյութերից կախվածությամբ մարդու մոտ գործածած թմրամիջոցի հերթական չափաբաժնի ազդեցության անհետանալուց հետո, ի հայտ է գալիս ափիոնատիպ նյութի հերթական չափաբաժինը գործածելու խիստ արտահայտված, անհաղթահարելի պահանջ: ՀԱՍԿԱՑԵ՛Ք, ժողովուրդ: Դա կայֆավատի համար չէ, դա օրգանիզմի պահանջն է (ֆիզիոլոգիան պետք է, որ ակումբի «բժիշկներին» պարզ լինեն, չնայած որտեղի՞ց…  :Jpit: ): Դա ֆիզիոլոգիորեն _շատ նման է_, երբ «Շաքարային դիաբետի» ժամանակ, մարդու մոտ առաջանում է պարտադիր ինսուլին ներարկվելու անհրաժեշտություն: Սա այն դեպքում, երբ մարդու մոտ առկա է կախվածության համախտանիշ: Էլ չեմ մանրանում աբստինենտային (զրկանքի) վիճակը բացատրելով: Լսած կլինեք «Ափիոնային լոմկայի» մասին, որից գրեթե բոլոր հիվանդներն են վախենում ու որի առաջացումն անխուսափելի է, երբ հերթական չափաբաժինը չի գործածվում:

Ու բեսեդկեքում վեր ընգնել պլան ծխելը կամ լակելը, հետո էլ պլան քաշած կամ հարբած վիճակում հարսնացուի ծնողներին այցելության գնալը կամ տուն գնալն ու տան եղած-չեղածը կնգա ու էրեխեքի գլխին ջարդելը, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ տվյալ մարդը տառապում է կանաբինոիդներից կամ ալկոհոլից կախվածությամբ: Նա ընդամենը հարբած կամ ուռած եզ է: Պարզ է՞… 

Հ.Գ. Աթեիստ, դու իրոք 33 տարեկա՞ն ես, թե՞ սուտ ես գրել…  :Jpit: )

Գնամ էն մյուս բժշկի մոտ…  :Smile:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (30.01.2012), Magic-Mushroom (30.01.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.05.2012), Universe (30.01.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ տղերք ջան  հարց եմ տալիս ձեզ. դուք թույլ կտայի՞ք,որ ձեր քույրը ամուսնանար նարկոմանի հետ...


Անիմաստ հարց։ Ոնց որ ասես՝ ո՞վ կուզեր, որ իր հարազատն ամուսնանար, օրինակ՝ սրտի հիվանդություն ունեցողի մեկի հետ։ Եթե ոչ ոք էլ չէր ուզի, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նրանք վատ մարդիկ են, կամ մարդ չեն։

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), Ungrateful (30.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

Մարկիզ կխնդրեմ մինչև իմ ուղեղի լվացելուն անցնելը մի պահ կանգնեք ու լսեք, թե ինչ եմ ես ձեզ ասում ,որովհետև արդեն քանի օր է միայն լուտանքներ եք թափում գլխիս ու ես խոնարհաբար փորձում եմ դրանք շրջանցել , ու նաև ուզում եմ իմանալ մասնագիտությամբ ով եք քանի տարեկան եք որպեսզի պարզեմ ,թե մտքերս ինչ աստիճանի պարզեցնեմ, թույլ տվեք հասկանալ ընդհանրապես արժի այս թեմայով զրուցել ձեր հետ, փորձել բացատրել իսկապես ինչ եմ մտածում ու ինչում եմ կասկածում, թե հերթական սուտի ռոմանտիկին եմ հանդիպել: վերջին պարագայում ուղղակի անիմաստ կլինի պատասխանելը ,որովհետև մի "մարդասերի"  արդեն զրույցի ցուցակից ջնջել եմ, անտակտ ու ճղճղան տոնի ու պահվածքի համար: և եկեք բանավեճի մեջ մնանք կոռեկտության սահմաններում , ես ու Աթեիստը երևույթն ենք քննադատում ,իսկ դուք կարծես թե կպել եք մեր անձին ,  իսկ դա արդեն վատ բանի մասին է խոսում:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.01.2012), Աթեիստ (31.01.2012)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Եկա ասեմ որ թմարմոլը կարող է լինել համ հիվանդ, համ անասուն, եթե թմրամոլը չգիտի հետեւանքների մասին ու օգտագործում է ապա հիվանդ է, իսկ եթե շատ լավ գիտի ուրեմն անասուն է, ես ինձ համարում եմ անասուն :LOL: , շատ լավ իմանալով բենզոդիազեպինների կախվածության եւ հետեւանքների մասին, խմեցի բժշկի նշանակմամբ անքնության եւ պանիկ ատակների պատճառով մի 7 ամիս առաջ,երբ նոր էի վերադարձել վալանտյորական աշխատրանքներից  ու կորցել իմ համար շատ հարազատ մարդու, չեք պատկերացնում ինչ զզվելի էր Անտիվանի՝ լորազեպամի կախավածությունը եւ վտանգավոր, ինձնից երկու ամիս պահանջվեց կախվածությունից ազատվելու համար, այդ ժամանակ կյանքը ասես դժոխք լիներ, ուզում եմ ասել հեռու մնացեք դիազեպիններից, իհարկտե եթե չկա դրա անհրաժեշտությունը, հիմա ժպիտով եմ հիշում այդ ժամանակները:

P.S. Կանաբիոդները չեն առաջացնում ոչ ֆիզիկական, ոչ հոգեբանական կախվածություն, եթե կարծում եք առաչացնում է խնդրում եմ տվեք ոչ կողմնակալ բժշկական հետազոտության հղումը, երեկ մեր կորպուսի ուսանողներից մեկը Բ.Ս-ից (Բրիտանական Կոլումբիա՝ Կանադա) առաջնակարգ սկունկ էր (կանաբիսի տեսակ) գնել, ես հրաժարվեցի օգտագործելուց, այստեղ կանաբիսը օրինական է բժշկական նպատակներով եւ թմրանյութ չի համարվում, կարող եք կարդալ Հարվարդի համալսարանի հետազոտությունների արդյունքները:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.01.2012), Գեա (30.01.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Մարկ*, հա էլի, մի հատ ասա տեսնենք ինչ մասնագիտություն ունես, որ սենց մի խորացել ես էս թեմայում: Ասա՝ ամեն մեկդ ձեր գործն արեք էլի, տո, ուֆ:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (30.01.2012), Magic-Mushroom (30.01.2012), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), Գեա (30.01.2012), Մարկիզ (30.01.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> բժշկական կրթություն ունեմ , տասը տարուց ավելի բժշկի ստաժով ,


Շատ ուրախ եմ, հաճելի է:  :Smile: 





> ուշադիր էր պետք կարդալ , գուցե այդ դեպքում կնկատեյիք , որ բուժել բառը դրված էր չակերտներում , ու կզգայինք  գրածիս մեջի hեգնանքn ու դառնությունը , բուժելու վերաբերյալ:


Դե եթե համապատասխան մասնագիտացում չունեիք, երևի պետք չէր գնալ մարդկանց տներն ու փորձել ՉԱԿԵՐՏՆԵՐՈՎ բուժում իրականացնել: Չէ՞ որ բժիշկ ես: Օրինակ՝ ես կյանքում չեմ գնա Դավթաշենի մոստը ռեմոնտ անեմ, որովհետև համապատասխան մասնագիտացում չունեմ ու ոչնչով չեմ կարող օգնել Դավթաշենի մոստի վրա…



> Ես չէի մտածում, որ պետք է երկար գրեյի ...." ցանկացած այլ հիվանդությունից թմրամոլությունը տարբերվում է...." պետք էր այսպես գրել:


Հա՜… Այ, սա ուրիշ բան: Ի դեպ, Գեա, «Թմրամոլություն» երևույթի դեմ պայքարելը, չի նշանակում վատ վերաբերվել ու չօգնել թմրամոլ ու ալկոհոլիկ դարձած մարդկանց: Այստեղ որևիցե մեկն ինձ թվում է չի ողջունում թմրամիջոց հանդիսացող նյութերի չարաշահումը: Ընդհակառակը, անհրաժեշտ է պայքարել «Թմրամոլության» և «Ալկոհոլամոլության» տարածման դեմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է հիվանդ մարդկան ոտնակոխ տալ, համարել ՍՐԻԿԱՆԵՐԻՑ չտարբերվողներ ու ատելություն սերմանել նրանց նկատմամբ՝ նպաստելով նրանց և նրանց ընտանիքների հասարակությունից ավելի մեկուսանալուն և կործանմանը: Պետք է օգնել այդ մարդկանց ազատվել թմրամիջոցների կամ ալկոհոլի գործածումից այնպես, ինչպես օգնում ենք այլ հիվանդություններով տառապող մարդկանց: Ճիշտ է, այս դեպքում բժշկական օգնությունը խիստ սպեցիֆիկ է, բայց հաստատ արդյունավետ է: :Wink: 



> Սա էլ խմբագրումը , ու գրավոր ներողությունները այն մարդկանցից , որոնք միտքը դժվար են ընկալում ,Իհարկե դա էլ էր պետք  հաշվի առնել... մի անգամ էլ կներեք որ թմրամոլությունը  ենթագիտակցորերեն առանձնացրել եմ այլ *հիվանդություններից*, օրինալ գրիպ , կարմրուկ, *հարբուխ, լուծ*... որովհետև  սովորաբար  այդ հիվանդությունների դեպքում էլ եթե գլոբալ մտածենք  հենց հիվանդացածն  է  մեղավոր է լինում հիվանդանալու մեջ ու դեռ չարակամորեն դրանով վարակում է նաև մյուսներին: դաժան է , իսկ ես բանից անտեղյակ փնովում եմ միայն նարկոմաններին` շրջապատին ու սեփական  օրգանիզմը վնասելու մեջ... սրանից հետո *լուծի* ու նարկոմանիայի մեջ հավասարության նշան կդնեմ: Մենակ վախենամ , հիմա էլ գրիպ ընկածները վիրավորվեն:


Գեա, իհարկե, ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տա Ձեր 10 տարվա բժշկական ստաժը կասկածի տակ դնել: Բայց ներիր նվաստագույնիս, պետք է ասեմ. միթե՞ «լուծը» («փորլուծություն») և «հարբուխը» հիվանդություններ են (նոզոլոգիաներ): Ինձ արդեն հասկանալի է…  :Jpit: )
Եթե մի բժիշկ համարում է, որ «փորլուծությունն» ու «հարբուխը» հիվանդություններ են, ապա ներիր, բայց սպասելի է, որ «Ալկոհոլիզմը» կամ «Ափիոնային թմրամոլությունը» գուցե և հիվանդություն չհամարի:



> իսկ ինձ *թվում է* , որ դուք  այս թեմայից տեղյակ եք մենակ կարդալով , ու նարկոման տեսնելուց տեղանքից թռնում եք 100կմ ռադիուսով:


Այ, այ… Գեա ջան, խփեցիր դուզ տոչկին… Ճիշտ ես: Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես: Հարգելի Գեա, ԿԱՐԴԱՑԵՔ ԱՅՍ ԹԵՄԱՆ սկզբից: Կարդացեք ու կհամոզվեք, որ ահավոր անտեղյակ եմ, նաՌկԱմաններից էլ 100 չէ, 1000 կմ շառավղող հեռու եմ… :Jpit: ) 
Իսկ, կներեք, հարգելի Գեա, էլ ի՞նչ է Ձեզ թվում…  :Wink: 



> վիրավորվում են թող վիրավորվեն , երբ առաջին անգամ իրենց ձեռքն են վերցնում ասեղը այդ ժամանակ թող մտածեն , որ հասարակության մեջ իմ նման անբարոյական մարդիկ էլ կան ու կարող է իրենց վիրավորեն , իսկ եթե դա իրենց չի հետաքրքրում, ուրեմն ինձ էլ չի հետաքրքրում ,որ իրենք վիրավորվում են...մանավանդ որ ձեր նման "մարդասերներով" լիքն է մեր հասարակությունը:


Հա, բա ի՞նչ, բժիշկ ջան: Վիրավորի՛ր: Էս «մարդասերների» չակերտները չհասկացա, դոկտոր ջան:  :Jpit: ) Աչքիս դու ինձ մարդասեր չես համարում: Իսկ կարող է դա քեզ _թվում է_…  :Smile: 





> հիմա չհասկացա Ձեր կարծիքով կան , թե չկան ,


Դե, ոնց որ ասեցիր 1000 կմ հեռու եմ: Ի՞նչ իմանամ…  :Jpit: )



> բայց հասկացաք էդքան ասելուց հետո??


Բժիշկ ջան, ձեր 10 տարվա փորձի ընթացքում քանի՞ անգամ եք «ԼՈՒԾ» պաշտոնական ախտորոշում գրել հիվանդության պատմություններում: Տարին մեկ գոնե գրե՞լ եք նման ախտորոշում:

Հիմա քեզ եմ հարցնում, բժիշկ, հասկացա՞ր… Պետք ա, որ մնացածները հասկացած լինեն: :Jpit: )

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Kuk (30.01.2012), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.05.2012), Գալաթեա (30.01.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> *Մարկ*, հա էլի, մի հատ ասա տեսնենք ինչ մասնագիտություն ունես, որ սենց մի խորացել ես էս թեմայում: Ասա՝ ամեն մեկդ ձեր գործն արեք էլի, տո, ուֆ:


Լիլ, մի խանգարի, Մարկիզը մտել ա էս թեմա, որպեսզի ավելի ճշգրիտ հասկանա, թե ինչպես կարելի է բուժել նարկոմաններին, ինչ կաթիլայիններ են պետք, ինչպիսի խորիմաստ զրույցներ է պետք վարել նրանց հետ։ Փորձում է փորձառու բժիշկներից խորհուրդներ կորզել, ջանում է գտնել մարդկանց, ովքեր կյանքում գոնե մեկ անգամ մոտիկից տեսել են գոնե մեկ թմրամոլի, որպեսզի մոտավոր պատկերացում կազմի, թե վերջապես ովքե՞ր են նարկոմանները, ինչպե՞ս է պետք նրանց հետ վարվել, ինչիպիսի վերաբերմունքի են նրանք արժանի, որքանով են վտանգավոր շրջապատի համար և այլն  :LOL:

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Magic-Mushroom (30.01.2012), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), Գալաթեա (30.01.2012), Մարկիզ (30.01.2012)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Անիմաստ հարց։ Ոնց որ ասես՝ ո՞վ կուզեր, որ իր հարազատն ամուսնանար, օրինակ՝ սրտի հիվանդություն ունեցողի մեկի հետ։ Եթե ոչ ոք էլ չէր ուզի, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նրանք վատ մարդիկ են, կամ մարդ չեն։


 Արթ ջան, որ գտնեի հարցս անիմաս էր, չէի տա, ու սրտի հիվանդությունը դու մի համեմատի թմրամոլության հետ, սրտի հիվանդի հետ  դու  կարաս ապրես, բայց թմրամոլի  հետ հազիվ էլ ձգես, տնից մեկը պիտի գնա ու տվյալ դեպքում  համարյա միշտ կինն ա լքում: Ես էս հարցը տվեցի նրա համար, երբ որ կարդացի , թե ոնց եք  դուք դոշ տված նարկոմանին սրբացնում, ու մի պաշտպանել եք պաշտպանում, հլը անուղեղ բառից էլ նենց վատ զգացիք, իմ ջանն էլ մի պահ պշաքաղվեց: Ես չեմ ասում, որ նարկոմանը վատ մարդ է, կարողա և շատ  հրաշք մարդ է, բայց երբ նա էդ անտերից օգտագործած է լինում, նա արդեն դժվար թե մարդ է: Ու էն, որ ասում եք  դե հասեք, փրկեք էդ տղուն, անսիրտ  եք...Իսկ դու ինչ գիտես, թե չենք հասել, չենք  ցավել իր դժբախտությամբ, բայց դե  նարկոմանի հետ դանակը շուտ է հասնում ոսկորին, ու եթե քո ամենամոտ, լավ ընկերդ մի օր դառնար նարկոման ու իմանայիր , որ ցանկանում է  քրոջդ հետ ամուսնանալ, դու ինչքան էլ  սրտով տղա լինեիր, հարգեիր ընկերոջդ, կտրականապես դեմ կլինեիր, որովհետև հոգուդ խորքում կգիտակցեիր, որ քույրդ գնալու  է համբուրի  դժբախտության ճակատը...

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.01.2012), Աթեիստ (31.01.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման փակվում է՝ անձնական ուղղվածության, կպողնական գրառումներից, ինչպես նաև վիրավորական ձևակերպումներից «վնասազերծելու» համար: Խոստանում եմ այս գիշեր վերաբացել:*

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.01.2012), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), Rammstein (30.01.2012), Vaio (31.01.2012), Մարկիզ (30.01.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական 2. Թեև խոստացել էի գիշերը բացել, բայց հաշվի առնելով թեմայում առկա լարվածությունը, որ սպառնում է «պայթել», ինչպես նաև թեմային մանրակրկիտ ծանոթանալու ցանկությունս թեման կվերաբացեմ ավելի ուշ: Ներողություն եմ խնդրում:*

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), Varzor (31.01.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Մոդերատորական. թեման վերաբացում եմ։
Մաղթում եմ հաճելի քննարկումներ, առողջ մթնոլորտում, առանց փոխադարձ վիրավորանքների։*

----------

Chuk (04.09.2018), ivy (03.09.2018)

----------


## ivy

Մի երկու օր առաջ 4-ժամանոց ֆիլմ էի նայում Ուիթնի Հյուսթոնի մասին. ահագին ազդվել էի թմրամոլության թեմայից: 
Էնպես է ստացվել, որ թմրամոլության ու ալկոհոլիզմի թեման վերջին տարիներին ահագին ակտուալ է դարձել կյանքումս՝ թե աշխատանքային, թե անձնական առումով: Չնայած կոնկրետ ալկոհոլիզմի թեման դեռ մանկությունիցս է ակտուալ: 
Գիտեմ, որ էդ մարդիկ մասնագիտական լուրջ օգնության կարիք ունեն, ու նաև գիտեմ, որ ցանկացած օգնություն էլ ի վերջո կարող է անօգուտ լինել, և կախվածությունը կարող է հաղթել՝ տանելով մարդուն լրիվ ոչնչացման՝ սկզբից հոգեպես, հետո նաև՝ ֆիզիկապես: Ամենացավալին էն է, երբ ականատես ես էդ ամենին, տեսնում ես՝ ոնց է մարդը կործանվում, ու անզոր ես ինչ-որ բան փոխել: 
Հյուսթոնի մասին ֆիլմում մի դրվագ կար, երբ իր մտերիմներից մեկը պատմում է, թե ինչպես է ձեռքից բռնել, տարել լոգարան, կանգնեցրել հայելու առաջ ու ասել՝ նայիր, դու մեռնում ես, որին պատասխան է եկել՝ գիտեմ, բայց ի՞նչ անեմ: 
Էդ դրվագն ինձ սեփական կյանքից մի պահ հիշեցրեց, երբ ես մոտավորապես նույն ձևով ասում էի ինձ մտերիմ մարդու, ով թերապիաների միջով էր անցել ու նորից վերադարձել նույն վիճակին.
-Դու ամեն ինչ կործանում ես, հասկանո՞ւմ ես: 
-Հա, ու դա շատ տխուր է, բայց ինչ կարող եմ անել: 

Հարցը էն չի, որ իրենք հիմար են կամ չեն ուզում դուրս գալ էդ վիճակից, հարցն էն է, որ իսկապես անկարող են: 

Բուժման հետ կապված մի բան եմ հասկացել: Թերապիան օգուտ կարող է բերել, եթե դրա հետ միասին մարդու կյանքի պայմաններն էլ ինչ-որ ձևով փոխվում: Եթե թերապիայից հետո ինքը վերադառնում է «նույն դաշտը», որտեղ ամեն ինչ միայն նպաստել է իր կախվածության խորացմանը, ապա շատ արագ նորից ընկնում է նույն վիճակի մեջ: 
Հատկապես փախստականների աշխատանքում սա լավ երևում էր: Անգամ երկարատև ստացիոնար բուժումից հետո հենց վերադառնում էին իրենց կացարանը՝ նույն պրոբլեմներով ու դարդերով, այսինքն՝ կենսական մոդելի լրիվ անփոփոխ վիճակին, ամբողջ վեցամսյա թերապիան մի քանի օրում ջուրն էր ընկնում: Ցավն էն է, որ տվյալ դեպքում մարդու կյանքում նոր մոդելներ ստեղծելը (օգտակար զբաղվածություն, աշխատանք, կրթություն, ընտանեկան կապեր) օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով ուղղակի անհնար կարող է լինել, ինչը միայն նպաստում է ռեցիդիվի հավանականության մեծացմանը:

Չգիտեմ՝ ով ինչ վերաբերմունք ունի էս մարդկանց հանդեպ, ուղղակի կուզեի, որ բոլորն էլ հասկանային, որ թմրամոլությունն ու ալկոհոլիզմը լուրջ հիվանդություններ են, ու մենակ ցանկանալով կամ բարոյախրատական ճառեր լսելով ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի: Իրենց անհրաժեշտ է երկարատև բուժում, մտերիմների աջակցություն և ուղղակի մարդկային վերաբերմունք շրջապատի կողմից: 
Խոսքը հիվանդության և հենց օրգանական/նյարդային փոփոխությունների մասին է: Ալկոհոլիզմը, օրինակ, երբեք էլ չի բուժվում, այլ միայն հնարավոր է դառնում անցում կատարել «չխմող ալկոհոլիկ» վիճակին, ինչը նշանակում է, որ անգամ չնչին քանակով ալկոհոլը, որն ինձ ու քեզ վրա ոչ մի առանձնապես ազդեցություն չէր թողնի, իրենց դեպքում նորից կբերի նույն վիճակին՝ հենց էդ հիվանդության պատճառով օրգանիզմում առաջացած փոփոխությունների պատճառով: Ինչն էլ նշանակում է, որ «չխմող ալկոհոլիկ» ստադիան, ինչքան էլ որ բարեհաջող ու երկարատև լինի, էդ մարդիկ միևնույն է երբեք էլ չեն կարող վերադառնալ մինչև հիվանդությանը եղած սովորական վիճակին՝ մի բաժակ գինի խմել ու անցնել առաջ, այլ պիտի ընդմիշտ հեռու մնան ալկոհոլից, որովհետև հիվանդությունն անբուժելի է:

----------

Adam (05.09.2018), Ռուֆուս (05.09.2018)

----------


## Adam

> Մի երկու օր առաջ 4-ժամանոց ֆիլմ էի նայում Ուիթնի Հյուսթոնի մասին. ահագին ազդվել էի թմրամոլության թեմայից: 
> Էնպես է ստացվել, որ թմրամոլության ու ալկոհոլիզմի թեման վերջին տարիներին ահագին ակտուալ է դարձել կյանքումս՝ թե աշխատանքային, թե անձնական առումով: Չնայած կոնկրետ ալկոհոլիզմի թեման դեռ մանկությունիցս է ակտուալ: 
> Գիտեմ, որ էդ մարդիկ մասնագիտական լուրջ օգնության կարիք ունեն, ու նաև գիտեմ, որ ցանկացած օգնություն էլ ի վերջո կարող է անօգուտ լինել, և կախվածությունը կարող է հաղթել՝ տանելով մարդուն լրիվ ոչնչացման՝ սկզբից հոգեպես, հետո նաև՝ ֆիզիկապես: Ամենացավալին էն է, երբ ականատես ես էդ ամենին, տեսնում ես՝ ոնց է մարդը կործանվում, ու անզոր ես ինչ-որ բան փոխել: 
> Հյուսթոնի մասին ֆիլմում մի դրվագ կար, երբ իր մտերիմներից մեկը պատմում է, թե ինչպես է ձեռքից բռնել, տարել լոգարան, կանգնեցրել հայելու առաջ ու ասել՝ նայիր, դու մեռնում ես, որին պատասխան է եկել՝ գիտեմ, բայց ի՞նչ անեմ: 
> Էդ դրվագն ինձ սեփական կյանքից մի պահ հիշեցրեց, երբ ես մոտավորապես նույն ձևով ասում էի ինձ մտերիմ մարդու, ով թերապիաների միջով էր անցել ու նորից վերադարձել նույն վիճակին.
> -Դու ամեն ինչ կործանում ես, հասկանո՞ւմ ես: 
> -Հա, ու դա շատ տխուր է, բայց ինչ կարող եմ անել: 
> 
> Հարցը էն չի, որ իրենք հիմար են կամ չեն ուզում դուրս գալ էդ վիճակից, հարցն էն է, որ իսկապես անկարող են: 
> ...


  Ռոբին Ուիլիամսին հիշեցի ու իր ինքնասպանությունը:  :Sad:  Խրոնիկ ալկոհոլիկ էր ու նաև պարկինսոնի հիվանդություն ուներ ու այլևս արգելված էր խմել: Չկարողացավ բարիերն անցնի՝ չխմելու: Ես, էլ իրա ֆիլմերը չեմ կարողանում նայել… վրաս ազդում ա՝ իրան տեսնելով…

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սենց մի հատ համեմատություն անեմ։

Ես դե պարբերաբար զանգում եմ ՃՈ, որ խախտում արած վարորդներին տուգանեն։
Հիմի պատկերացրեք, տենց զանգում եմ, մեկին մի 200.000 տուգանք են նշանակում, պարզվում ա սա խեղճ տաքսիստ ա, երեխեքն էլ տանը սոված, իրա բերած հացին են սպասում։ Եկեք խղճենք իրան, օգնենք։

Էդ միլիոնավոր մարդկանց մեջ կա՞ մեկը, որ չգիտի, որ թմրանյութը սխալ ա, թույն ա, կախվածություն ա առաջարկում։
Մարդիկ գիտակցաբար չե՞ն անում էդ անտեր քայլը։

Նախկինում ինչ որ տեղ բերել եմ էդ օրինակը. ոնց որ էս մարդիկ իրանց ձեռով կտրեն իրանց ոտքը, հետո ասեն խղճացեք մեզ, ոտք չունենք, չենք կարա էլ ունենանք։
Որոշ դեպքերում լավ էլ կարան ունենան, բայց չեն փորձում, որոշ դեպքերում էնքան վատ ա վիճակը, որ էլ բուժում չկա։ Բայց մեկ ա սաղ իրանց ձեռով ա արվել։
Իրանք իրանց ու իրանց շրջապատին վնասում են, իսկ վատամարդ ըլնում եմ ես, որ իրանց չեմ հարգում ու խղճում։

----------


## Հայկօ

Թողնես՝ մեռնե՞ն: Կամ, ինչն ավելի պրագմատիկ հարց ա, թալանեն ու սպանե՞ն մեկին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Թողնես՝ մեռնե՞ն: Կամ, ինչն ավելի պրագմատիկ հարց ա, թալանեն ու սպանե՞ն մեկին:


Չէ, իրանց կամքին հակառակ տանեն բուժվելու, հասարակությունից մեկուսացրած։ Բանտի պես մի տեղ։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չէ, իրանց կամքին հակառակ տանեն բուժվելու, հասարակությունից մեկուսացրած։ Բանտի պես մի տեղ։


Է հաճախ հենց տենց էլ անում են: Բայց իրենց կամքով: Կամքին հակառակ բուժել չես կարող, եթե համապատասխան մարմնի որոշում չկա (բայց հաճախ լինում ա): Կարող ես բանտ նստացնել, եթե հանցանք գործի, ու հետո նոր փորձել բուժել:

----------

Վիշապ (06.09.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Թմրամոլությունը ճահճի պես բան է, որտեղ խրվածների զգալի մասը խեղդվում են, ավելի քիչ քիչ մասը մի կերպ դուրս են պրծնում կամ ինչ-որ ժամանակ մնում են մակերեսին:  
Ու շատերը անգիտակցաբար են հայտնվում ճահճում, հանկարծակի ոտերը սղում ա ու ընկնում են, կամ էլ՝ ճահճից քաշում տանում են, կամ էլ՝ կյանքից ձանձրացած գնում ընկնում են ճահիճը:
Իհարկե հիմարության մեծ բաժին կա էս պրոբլեմի մեջ, բայց ուրիշ հանգամանքներ էլ կան՝ անհաջող ընտանիք, ախմախ դաստիարակություն ու շրջապատ, վախ, ստրեսներ, չափից ավելի փող ու փառք և այլն:
Շիզոֆրենիայի տեսակներ կան, որի դեպքում հիվանդը ոչ թմրամոլ է, ոչ ալկոհոլիկ, բայց նմանատիպ վարք է ցուցաբերում, մի քիչ բարդ խնդիր է ըստ հանգամանքների դասակարգելն ու վերաբերվելը:
Հետևաբար կարծում եմ, պետք է փորձել վերաբերվել մարդկայնորեն, իսկ եթե լուրջ իրավիճակ է, վերաբերմունքը թողնել պրոֆեսիոնալ բժշկական հաստատություններին: 
Էնպես չի, որ բորորից կարելի է պահանջել Հիսուս Քրիստոսի համբերությունն ունենալ, չնայած վատ չէր լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թմրամոլությունը ճահճի պես բան է, որտեղ խրվածների զգալի մասը խեղդվում են, ավելի քիչ քիչ մասը մի կերպ դուրս են պրծնում կամ ինչ-որ ժամանակ մնում են մակերեսին:  
> Ու շատերը անգիտակցաբար են հայտնվում ճահճում, հանկարծակի ոտերը սղում ա ու ընկնում են, կամ էլ՝ ճահճից քաշում տանում են, կամ էլ՝ կյանքից ձանձրացած գնում ընկնում են ճահիճը:
> Իհարկե հիմարության մեծ բաժին կա էս պրոբլեմի մեջ, բայց ուրիշ հանգամանքներ էլ կան՝ անհաջող ընտանիք, ախմախ դաստիարակություն ու շրջապատ, վախ, ստրեսներ, չափից ավելի փող ու փառք և այլն:


Թմրամոլության պատճառների մեջ թիվ մեկ, ամենախոշոր ու գլխավոր գործոնը կենսաբանական ա՝ գենետիկ։ Դու հաճախ կտեսնես ալկոհոլիզմ ունեցողի երեխաներն էլ ալկոհոլիզմ ունեն, օրինակ։ Իսկ մնացած բոլոր բաները նպաստող գործոններ են։




> Շիզոֆրենիայի տեսակներ կան, որի դեպքում հիվանդը ոչ թմրամոլ է, ոչ ալկոհոլիկ, բայց նմանատիպ վարք է ցուցաբերում, մի քիչ բարդ խնդիր է ըստ հանգամանքների դասակարգելն ու վերաբերվելը:
> Հետևաբար կարծում եմ, պետք է փորձել վերաբերվել մարդկայնորեն, իսկ եթե լուրջ իրավիճակ է, վերաբերմունքը թողնել պրոֆեսիոնալ բժշկական հաստատություններին: 
> Էնպես չի, որ բորորից կարելի է պահանջել Հիսուս Քրիստոսի համբերությունն ունենալ, չնայած վատ չէր լինի:


Շիզոֆրենիայի տեսակներ չկան։ Շիզոֆրենիան մի հիվանդություն ա։ Չգիտեմ՝ նմանատիպ վարք ասելով ինչ նկատի ունես, բայց շիզոֆրենիան ու թմրամոլությունը/ալկոհոլիզմը բավական հեշտ ա իրարից տարբերակելը (համենայնդեպս, մասնագետի համար)։ Ինչ խոսք, շիզոֆրենիա ունեցողները հաճախ չարաշահում են ալկոհոլը, բայց սովորաբար ալկոհոլիզմ չունեն։ Ու էդ շատ կարևոր հանգամանք ա բուժման պլան մշակելիս։

----------

